# Cannabis News Today



## bigsur51

Todays Cannabis News

Grab a cup of coffee and check out the view.








/ _STATES_



Texas Democratic gubernatorial candidate Beto O'Rourke, a former congressman, uploaded a page on his campaign site about his support for legalizing marijuana. He also tweeted, "When I’m governor, we will legalize marijuana. We will stop locking up Texans for a substance that's legal in much of the rest of the country while generating nearly $1 billion a year in new revenue and taxpayer savings. It’s the right thing to do."

Massachusetts Democratic gubernatorial candidate Sonia Chang-Diaz is expected to tour a cannabis facility.

Wisconsin Republican attorney general candidate Eric Toney tweeted, "WI won’t go the way of California and Illinois in legalizing marijuana and eliminating cash bail. Public safety is on the ballot."

Kentucky's Senate majority floor leader said he doesn't support legalizing recreational or medical marijuana but won't block a bill from advancing if it has sufficient support from Republican colleagues.

The Oregon House of Representatives approved a bill to make it harder for unlicensed marijuana growers to access water, and the Senate passed legislation to place a moratorium on issuing hemp cultivation licenses in some counties.

The Minnesota House Agriculture Finance and Policy Committee approved a bill to allow hemp-derived cannabinoids as food additives.

The Michigan House Regulatory Reform Committee will hold a hearing on a kratom regulation bill on Tuesday.

An Alabama senator said the prospects for his marijuana decriminalization bill are "not bright" this year even though it already advanced through committee.

A Georgia representative filed a bill to grant medical cannabis business licenses to companies that are protesting their rejection in the first round of awards.

A Kentucky representative introduced a bill to legalize safe consumption sites for illegal drugs.

An Illinois representative filed a resolution urging Congress to remove marijuana from Schedule I.

Connecticut's Social Equity Council wants lawmakers to take steps to prevent marijuana market saturation.

The Flandreau Santee Sioux Tribe, located in South Dakota, says police are arresting people who buy medical cannabis at the tribe’s dispensary.

New Mexico regulators will hold a public hearing on proposed amendments to marijuana licensing rules on Tuesday.


----------



## bigsur51

/ _FEDERAL_



The U.S. Department of Agriculture posted a short podcast about hemp innovation and research.

Sen.. Kirsten Gillibrand (D-NY) spoke about the need for equity in the legal marijuana industry.

Rep. Dave Joyce (R-OH) and former Sen. Cory Gardner (R-CO) coauthored an op-ed calling on Congress and President Joe political name to enact marijuana reform.

Kentucky Democratic Senate candidate Charles Booker tweeted, "Seriously, cannabis should be legal."





/ _LOCAL_



The city of Cedar Rapids, Iowa included marijuana decriminalization on its list of 2022 legislative priorities.

Albuquerque, New Mexico officials updated the city's marijuana dispensary application after the initial version caused confusion.



/ _INTERNATIONAL_



Thailand Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha dismissed a threat from a lawmaker about his party leaving the governing coalition if the government refuses to support the bill promoting cannabis as a cash crop.

Mexico's Senate majority leader said lawmakers will not hastily pass marijuana legalization and will work to get buy-in from all parties.

Fiji's minister of economy spoke about efforts to craft a hemp program.


----------



## bigsur51

/ _TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The National Institute on Drug Abuse is funding research on the "effects of changing cannabis laws and policies in the U.S. and globally” with a focus on understanding which components of legalization laws best protect public health.



​



The Oregon Senate Human Services, Mental Health and Recovery Committee approved a bill to create a task force on ensuring the state’s legal psilocybin services program centers equity for psychedelic business owners, session facilitators and participants.



​



A new Pew Charitable Trusts analysis shows that police are continuing to make drug arrests at a high rate even while incarceration rates are dropping.



​


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Too darn long to read


----------



## bigsur51

ROSTERMAN said:


> Too darn long to read


----------



## bigsur51

Feel free to post any news stories that deal with the subject of cannabis.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Careful would not want this thread Locked too


----------



## ROSTERMAN

ROSTERMAN said:


> Careful would not want this thread Locked too


Oh that's right there are no modes here Post away LOL


----------



## bigsur51

ROSTERMAN said:


> Careful would not want this thread Locked too




for what , posting cannabis news articles?


----------



## ROSTERMAN

bigsur51 said:


> for what , posting cannabis news articles?


No Ya was mean to me LOL


----------



## bigsur51




----------



## bigsur51

This is good news for veterans.




*VA Secretary Expresses Need for Medical Cannabis Reforms*


Veterans Affairs Secretary Denis McDonough said recently that he sympathizes with veterans who have turned to medical cannabis for relief and that the VA is “looking into” improving cannabis access for veterans.

​The Secretary of Veterans Affairs (VA) Denis McDonough said that although the agency does not allow its physicians to discuss medical cannabis with Veterans, VA officials have discussed the need for policy changes and shared this with the White House, Marijuana Moment reports.

At a Veterans Day Q&A session, McDonough was asked a question by a Marine Corp Veteran who said medical cannabis often works better than pharmaceuticals for treating conditions like pain and PTSD. The Secretary responded by revealing the VA is “looking into” policy changes. He then shared a story about a veteran who felt he was only alive because of his service dog and cannabis.

“It was very profound,” McDonough remarked.


----------



## WeedHopper

Fk Beto. Texas will never vote that piece of shit into office.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

WeedHopper said:


> Fk Beto. Texas will never vote that piece of shit into office.


I heard there is a big Gay following near the Dallas area


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah they are all chanting Roster,Roster,Roster


----------



## ROSTERMAN

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah they are all chanting Roster,Roster,Roster


Heck Maybe I should run
This way you would have a voice through me in the office and I could be your Advocate to help you get new Laws for your people.


----------



## bigsur51

Todays pot news.










/ _TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The U.S. Supreme Court is asking the solicitor general to weigh in on two medical cannabis workers compensation cases it is considering taking up. State courts have reached differing decisions on the issue.



​



New York Gov. Kathy Hochul (D) signed a bill to give temporary marijuana business licenses to hemp growers and processors to help the state prepare for a timely launch of the adult-use market. There are equity, labor and sustainability requirements for participants.



​







​



The Utah Senate Health and Human Services Committee approved a bill to create a task force to study and make recommendations on the therapeutic uses of psychedelics such as psilocybin for treating mental health disorders. The legislation has already passed the full House.

A new poll found that three out of four Florida voters support legalizing marijuana—including majorities across party, age, sex and racial demographic groups.

New Mexico cannabis company Ultra Health sent a letter urging insurance companies to cover the cost of medical cannabis for certain patients, a move it argues is required under a new state law.



​



The Arizona Department of Revenue reported that consumers purchased more than $1.4 billion worth of marijuana products in 2021, the first year of legal adult-use sales. The new figures include sales of medical cannabis as well.


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



Sen. Kirsten Gillibrand (D-NY) tweeted, "Legalizing cannabis and expunging non-violent convictions isn't just a criminal justice issue — it's a health and economic issue too. I'm fighting alongside @CPeoplesStokes to ensure communities which were disproportionately harmed are able to benefit from this growing industry."

A spokesperson for Sen. Jeanne Shaheen (D-NH) said there needs to be more research on "the potential public health consequences of legalization."

Rep. Barbara Lee (D-CA) tweeted, "Today, 81% of the cannabis industry is dominated by white business owners— yet thousands of people of color serve time for marijuana-related offenses. It’s long past time for my colleagues in Congress to join me in the fight to right this injustice."

Rep. Dave Joyce (R-OH) tweeted, "It’s time for Congress to act on achievable, incremental #cannabis reform that can build the bipartisan consensus necessary to become law and improve millions of lives."


----------



## bigsur51

_STATES_



Oklahoma Gov. Kevin Stitt (R) cheered law enforcement actions against medical cannabis businesses that officials say were diverting products to the illegal market. The state's top medical marijuana regulator said the raids should serve as a "warning."

Colorado Republican gubernatorial candidate Danielle Neuschwanger said Gov. Jared Polis (D) "belongs in a jail cell" for "taking money out of your pockets and lining marijuana companies’ pockets."

Ohio Democratic gubernatorial candidate John Cranley, a former Cincinnati mayor, tweeted, "If we want to talk about government overreach, let's talk about decades of locking up Black and brown men for smoking marijuana. It's time we legalize it and invest that revenue back into good-paying jobs for Ohioans."

Pennsylvania Democratic gubernatorial candidate Josh Shapiro, currently the attorney general, tweeted, "1. Legalize recreational marijuana. 2. Expunge the records of those serving time for non-violent marijuana offenses. 3. Boost our economy. It's that simple."

South Carolina Democratic gubernatorial candidate Joe Cunningham, a former congressman, discussed his support for legalizing marijuana.

Here's a look at where Texas gubernatorial candidates stand on marijuana reform.

A Nebraska medical cannabis campaign committee reported that as of the end of January, it had received $68,000 in cash contributions and spent about $38,000.

The Kansas House of Representatives approved a hemp testing and seed bill.

The Oregon Senate Committee on Finance and Revenue Committee approved a bill to allow municipalities to increase local marijuana taxes. Separately, the Senate Committee on Judiciary and Ballot Measure 110 Implementationvoted to divert at least $26 million from substance misuse treatment and toward police to combat illegal cannabis cultivation, but lawmakers say the move will be reversed.

The West Virginia House Judiciary Committee approved a bill to allow regulators to require medical cannabis businesses to maintain motion activated video surveillance.

The Wyoming Senate Labor, Health & Social Services Committee rejected a bill that would have allowed prosecutors to bring felony charges against pregnant women who consume illegal drugs.

Washington State lawmakers unveiled a budget plan that directs $125 million to reinvestment grants for communities harmed by the war on drugs.

Maryland's House Judiciary Committee chairman spoke about his marijuana legalization legislation that's expected to get floor votes this week.

A Missouri representative who is sponsoring a marijuana legalization bill says the policy change "is coming whether we want to do it this way or not."

A California senator tweeted, "Harm reduction — including safe needle & paraphernalia programs — is a proven strategy to reduce infections & overdose deaths. Yet conservatives continue to work to criminalize them & prop up the failed War on Drugs. How about we just follow the science?"

Florida regulators are asking a judge to permanently ban a doctor from recommending medical cannabis following an undercover investigation that involved undercover agents posing as patients.

Nevada regulators met to act on marijuana business issues.

Utah regulators sent an update on the medical cannabis program.

The Tennessee Medical Cannabis Commission will meet on Friday.


----------



## spunom

Fingers crossed.
SB 186 in the Senate and HB 521 in the House—is dubbed LETT’s Grow, an acronym built of the bills’ main components: Legalizing sales, expunging crimes, treatment through medical use and taxing of adult-use sales. If passed, the new bill would legalize possession of up to a one ounce of marijuana in public and up to 12 ounces in a private space. Sharing of up to an ounce of cannabis between adults or patients would also be legal. People legally allowed to possess and use cannabis could also grow their own at home, with up to 10 mature marijuana plants per person.


----------



## WeedHopper

100,000 plants seized in raid on illegal Oklahoma marijuana farms, homes; 5 arrested (msn.com)


----------



## bigsur51

WeedHopper said:


> 100,000 plants seized in raid on illegal Oklahoma marijuana farms, homes; 5 arrested (msn.com)



always someone who pushes the envelope and gets greedy…

.Oklahoma has some of the cheapest if not the lowest prices for applications to open a dispensary and very generous laws for licensed growers

greed


----------



## pute

That is how most everybody gets caught in the commertial industry.  You actually start thinking 100,000 plants is ok after awhile.


----------



## bigsur51

In other news…..


National guard to protect the country against productive, taxpaying, working truckers. No national guard to protect against foreign invaders. Who is the real enemy of the USA here?


Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin has authorized an order to mobilize as many as 700 National Guard members ahead of an upcoming trucker convoy to the nation’s capital.

The National Guard said in a press statement that Austin approved requests from the D.C. Metropolitan Police Department and the U.S. Capitol Police (USCP) for National Guard assistance with traffic control during “First Amendment demonstrations expected in the city in the coming days.”

“The people who live, work and visit the District are part of our community, and their safety is our first mission priority,” said Maj. Gen. Sherrie L. McCandless, DCNG commanding general, in the statement.

“Our MPD and USCP partners have asked for our help in ensuring people can demonstrate peacefully and safely, and
we stand ready to assist,” she said.









						Pentagon Approves 700 National Guard Troops for Trucker Convoy
					

Austin has authorized the mobilization of up to 700 D.C. National Guard members ahead of an upcoming trucker convoy to the nation's capital.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## pute

The good old DOUBLE STANDARD.....that is the New America....if you don't vote with us and comply with our demands we are coming to get you.


----------



## WeedHopper

I hate to say it but i dont know if i want to be here 20 or 30 yrs from now.


----------



## bigsur51

Todays pot news.




_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy (D) said he expects recreational marijuana sales to launch at existing medical cannabis dispensaries "within weeks”—as soon as March. He also said he’s open to allowing consumers to grow their own at home.



​



South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem (R) isn’t ruling out vetoing a marijuana legalization bill that passed the Senate. She also suggested voters don’t back legal cannabis—even though they already approved it in a ballot measure that was later overturned in court through a lawsuit her administration funded.



​



Colorado’s secretary of state cleared the language of activists’ latest proposed psilocybin legalization ballot initiatives. Now the campaign must decide which of the four separate measures they’ve filed they’ll actually collect signatures for.



​



A new study found that marijuana consumers show signs of greater motivationthan people who don’t consume and are "more likely to expend effort to obtain reward.”

“These results do not support the amotivational syndrome hypothesis.”




​


----------



## bigsur51

continued………….






_STATES_



Pennsylvania Gov. Tom Wolf (D) tweeted, "Pennsylvania is ready and waiting for legalized marijuana. Let's get it done."

Washington, D.C. Mayor Muriel Bowser (D) tweeted about the medical cannabis tax holiday bill she signed into law.

Maryland Democratic gubernatorial candidate Doug Gansler, a former state attorney general, tweeted that lawmakers' consideration of a marijuana legalization bill "is an important step toward legalizing cannabis, which in turn will make Maryland a more just and equitable place."

Colorado Democratic State Board of Regents candidate Wanda James highlighted her experience as a marijuana business owner in a campaign ad.

Wisconsin's Assembly speaker pulled a scheduled vote on a bill to legalize kratom.

South Dakota's House majority leader said a Senate-passed marijuana legalization bill is "going to have a decently tough path going forward.” Separately, House lawmakers revived a bill to gut affirmative defense protections for medical cannabis patients.

South Carolina House leaders are reportedly working on a strategy to try to slow down and block a Senate-passed medical cannabis bill.

Virginia's Senate president pro tempore, who co-owns a cannabis store, tweeted about Gov. Glenn Youngkin (R) declaring state holidays in honor of certain people, saying, "He’s saving me for 4/20."

The West Virginia House of Representatives preliminarily approved a bill on security and surveillance requirements for medical cannabis businesses.

The Nebraska legislature's Judiciary Committee held a hearing on a limited medical cannabis bill.

The Georgia House Low THC Subcommittee held a hearing on a bill to increase the number of medical cannabis business licenses.

An Illinois representative discussed his resolution calling on Congress to remove marijuana from Schedule I.

A New Hampshire representative authored an op-ed expressing concerns about marijuana legalization.

U.S. Virgin Islands regulators are expected to unveil proposed medical cannabis rules on Monday.

The Colorado Board of Health adopted rules changes in line with a medical cannabis restriction bill.

The California Department of Tax and Fee Administration reported that the state generated $308.56 million in quarterly marijuana tax revenue.

Oregon regulators sent a compliance bulletin about marijuana retesting, remediation and destruction of failed packages.

Arizona regulators reached a settlement with a cannabis testing lab over alleged violations.


----------



## WeedHopper

*South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem* is hot.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

WeedHopper said:


> *South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem* is hot.


I have nudes


----------



## bigsur51

WeedHopper said:


> *South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem* is hot.




and smart…she would make a good POTUS

on,y thing i disagree with her on is her position on cannabis …she is fighting against it



ok , on with the News






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The Maryland House of Delegates voted to put a marijuana legalization referendum on the November ballot and to pass a separate bill to begin implementing the policy if voters approve.



​



Utah lawmakers sent Gov. Spencer Cox (R) a bill to create a task force to study and make recommendations on the therapeutic use of psychedelics such as psilocybin for treating mental health disorders.



​



Just days after releasing the results of its first national hemp survey, the U.S. Department of Agriculture is asking the White House for permission to question another 20,000 respondents about "production practices and costs” for the newly legal crop.



​



The National Collegiate Athletic Association is moving to lower marijuana penalties for student athletes and increase the allowable THC threshold for drug tests.



​



The West Virginia House of Representatives passed a bill to allow no more than two medical cannabis testing labs in the state.


----------



## bigsur51

continued………….






_FEDERAL_



Federal Judge Ketanji Brown Jackson, President Joe political name's Supreme Court nominee, does not have an extensive record on marijuana but did argue as a member of the U.S. Sentencing Commission that a reduction in federal sentences for crack cocaine possession should be made retroactive.

The full U.S. Court of Appeals for the Tenth Circuit is being asked to take up a marijuana business's case challenging the Internal Revenue Service'sability to investigate its operations.

Senate Finance Committee Chairman Ron Wyden (D-OR) said federal marijuana taxes will “play a key role in preventing youth access and paying for important social equity and policy priorities."

Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) discussed her federal marijuana legalization bill and South Carolina medical cannabis legislation at a town hall event.

The House bill to facilitate marijuana expungements got one new cosponsor for a total of five.


----------



## bigsur51

moar news……..





_STATES_



Texas Democratic attorney general candidate Joe Jaworski spoke about his support for legalizing marijuana. Rival Democratic contender Rochelle Garzatweeted, "Here's the thing about legal cannabis: it never should have been criminalized. The fight for legal cannabis isn't about making a dangerous substance legal. 18 states have already legalized cannabis, and Texas needs to be next if we want to jump-start criminal justice reform."

The Indiana House of Representatives passed a bill to let delta-8 THC products remain legal for now but direct a legislative study committee to consider a potential ban.

The Utah Senate approved a bill to let veterinarians discuss medical cannabis treatments for pets.

The South Dakota House of Representatives voted against placing a bill to gut affirmative defense protections for medical cannabis patients on its calendar. Separately, the House State Affairs Committee is scheduled to hold a hearing on a Senate-passed marijuana legalization bill on Monday.

A Virginia House General Laws subcommittee tabled a Senate-passed marijuana commerce bill to give members more time to consider its provisions.

The Pennsylvania Senate Law & Justice Committee will hold a hearing on marijuana legalization on Monday. Separately, a representative will host a discussion on marijuana and social justice on Tuesday.

A California senator filed a bill to allow the governor to enter into interstate cannabis agreements with other states.

Georgia lawmakers have filed several bills to increase the number of medical cannabis business licenses.

A Washington, D.C. councilmember said she's concerned the city is "going to miss our window" to legalize marijuana sales if congressional Democrats further extend a rider that has blocked the local reform to date.

A Maryland medical cannabis regulator resigned to run as a Republican lieutenant governor candidate.

Oklahoma regulators reached an agreement in a lawsuit that has blocked them from implementing a medical cannabis tracking system.

New Jersey regulators discussed potential rules for marijuana consumption lounges and approved a waiver for medical cannabis providers to produce and sell concentrates. They also said they hope to begin approving applications for medical cannabis dispensaries to sell recreational marijuana next month.

Most applicants for Arizona marijuana social equity licenses are backed by large companies or have ties to major investors, a media review of records shows.

The Massachusetts Cannabis Advisory Board is considering a proposal to reduce medical cannabis business licensing fees.

The Illinois Criminal Justice Information Authority is seeking volunteers to help evaluate applicants for cannabis revenue-funded community reinvestment grants.


----------



## WeedHopper

I like this Big. Keep up the good work brother.


----------



## bigsur51

WeedHopper said:


> I like this Big. Keep up the good work brother.




when is my evaluation and subsequent raise?


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Anyone know the price of Gold today


----------



## bigsur51

ROSTERMAN said:


> Anyone know the price of Gold today



i see what you did there ya dam instigator


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------



## bigsur51

This afternoons News







_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



A Virginia House General Laws subcommittee killed a Senate-passed bill that would have allowed recreational marijuana sales to begin in September through existing medical cannabis dispensaries.



​



The South Dakota House State Affairs Committee defeated a Senate-passed marijuana legalization bill and advanced separate legislation gutting medical cannabis patient protections. But advocates say the fight isn’t over yet.



​



The Pennsylvania Senate Law and Justice Committee held the second of what are three planned marijuana legalization hearings meant to inform a reform bill being drafted by the panel’s chairman.



​



A new poll found that three out of four New Hampshire residents support legalizing marijuana. A separate question shows that 68 percent back a bill to put cannabis sales exclusively in state-run stores—which passed the House this month. That said, the level of support for state-run marijuana commerce is less than that for a traditional, private retail model in last year’s poll.



​



Dr. Bronner’s Magic Soaps is now offering psychedelic-assisted therapy with ketamine to its employees as part of a healthcare benefits expansion. The company has funded numerous marijuana and drug policy reform efforts over the years.



​


----------



## bigsur51

Continued





_FEDERAL_



The U.S. Department of Agriculture said licensed hemp businesses are eligible for the Value-Added Producer Grant program

Rep. Gerry Connolly (D-VA) tweeted that Virginia "Republicans killed a bill which would've created the first legal, taxed, and regulated recreational marijuana market in the South, despite years of Democrat led work, overwhelming public support, and the continued human and financial costs of the racist war on drugs. Shame."


----------



## bigsur51

Moar








_STATES_



Maryland Democratic gubernatorial candidate John King, a former federal education secretary, tweeted, "Cannabis needs to be legalized in Maryland. But we have to expunge records and ensure opportunity for Black owned businesses to make sure that legalization is the transformative policy it has the potential to be." Rival Democratic gubernatorial candidate Wes Moore tweeted, "Legalizing small amounts of cannabis in Maryland is a meaningful way to combat racial inequities. Paired with the bill’s meaningful expungement provisions, it will create a more equitable Maryland."

Texas Republican gubernatorial candidate Paul Belew supports legalizing marijuana.

New Jersey's acting attorney general launched a campaign to raise awareness about the dangers of driving under the influence of marijuana and other drugs.

The West Virginia House of Representatives approved a bill on security and surveillance requirements for medical cannabis businesses.

Florida bills to require the state to study the therapeutic benefits of psychedelics died without being scheduled for committee hearings.

Washington State lawmakers filed legislation to ban sales of intoxicating, synthetically derived cannabinoids.

Pennsylvania House Democrats are promoting a Tuesday event on cannabis and social justice, tweeting, "Arrests for marijuana possession make up 42% of all drug arrests in PA - 2/3rds are people of color." The Legislative Black Caucus tweeted that it "has been advocating for equitable cannabis legislation."

An Oklahoma representative spoke about his support for legalizing marijuana.

Minnesota medical cannabis flower sales will begin on Tuesday.

An Illinois judge set a March 25 hearing to plan a settlement conference in a case challenging the state's marijuana business license awarding process.

Oregon's Psilocybin Advisory Board voted to require its members to disclose personal and financial conflicts of interest. Separately, regulators published the results of a community interest survey they conducted about psilocybin services.

Montana regulators are proposing rules on the marijuana product packaging and labeling application and approval process.

Colorado's Initiative Title Setting Review Board will consider a proposed ballot measure to legalize psychedelics on Wednesday.

Massachusetts regulators will hold a public hearing on draft hemp rules on Wednesday.


----------



## kevinn

As to Virginia.  Who cares about rec as long as they let us grow our own.  Cann't afford dispensary prices anyways.


----------



## bigsur51

Wednesday March 2 Cannabis News








_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The South Dakota House of Representativesrevived a Senate-passed marijuana legalization bill—using a legislative maneuver called a “smoke out” one day after it was defeated in committee.

"We just smoked out a weed bill,” the speaker said.




​



Rhode Island House and Senate leaders introduced a compromise marijuana legalization bill that follows months of negotiations between the two chambers.



​



Former President Bill Clintonreportedly talked up CBD’s potential to “combat pain” and the need to develop a "national standard” for testing cannabis products—but the article was deleted following alleged pressure from the Clinton camp.

The comments reportedly were made in an on-stage chat with CNN’s Sanjay Gupta at the Impact Forum last week. An event representative said the discussion was off the record and wouldn’t confirm quotes. Clinton and Gupta representatives did not respond. Cannabis & Tech Today, which published the initial report, said they “never want to retract a story and stand by the quotes” but took down the article at the author’s request following "pressure from the Clinton camp PR team."




​



A coalition including ACLU, National Urban League, Human Rights Watch, United Food and Commercial Workers Union and other organizations sent a letter urging House leaders to schedule a vote on a federal marijuana legalization bill this month.



​


----------



## bigsur51

Continued………






_FEDERAL_



Sen. Josh Hawley (R-MO) wrote in a constituent letter that he supports Missouri's medical cannabis law but opposes marijuana legalization.

Sen. Jacky Rosen (D-NV) tweeted, "I applaud @ClarkCountyNV's Pathway to Ownership program – an initiative to address inequities within the growing cannabis industry & boost the number of minority-owned small businesses working in this field."

Rep. Ed Perlmutter (D-CO) spoke about his marijuana banking bill at a National Association of Counties conference.

A former staffer for Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D-CA) recorded himself smoking marijuana in her office.


----------



## bigsur51

Moar news………






_STATES_



Idaho lawmakers sent Gov. Brad Little (R) legislation to allow patients to use the cannabinoid spray nabiximols, pending federal approval.

The Oregon House of Representatives passed a bill to address worker mistreatment and labor trafficking associated with illegal marijuana operations.

A Virginia House Courts of Justice Subcommittee advanced a marijuana resentencing bill.

The Georgia House Regulated Industries Committee approved a bill to increase the number of medical cannabis business licenses.

The Kentucky Senate Agriculture Committee approved a bill to ban delta-8 THC products.

The Maine legislature's Veterans and Legal Affairs Committee will hold a hearing on a bill to remove restrictions on people with drug convictions from becoming caregivers or employees in the state’s medical cannabis industry on Wednesday.

Here's a look at where South Dakota pending cannabis bills stand.

A CBD business owned by an Illinois senator paid investors back more than $144,000 as part of a settlement agreement spurred by an investigation by the secretary of state’s office.

A Pennsylvania representative hosted a forum on marijuana and social justice.

An Oklahoma senator authored an op-ed about legislation to tighten regulations on medical cannabis businesses.

Colorado regulators issued a health and safety warning about potentially unsafe levels of lead in marijuana products produced by JEM Dutch Acres, LLC.

Alaska regulators are proposing rules changes to allow the transfer of a marijuana business license to another location.

Florida regulators chose BioTrack to manage the state's medical cannabis tracking system.

New Jersey regulators will hold the first of three public hearings to receive comments on how marijuana tax revenue should be spent on Wednesday.

The Arkansas Medical Marijuana Commission will meet on Thursday.


----------



## bigsur51

_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) said Democrats have agreed to schedule a hearing on her marijuana legalization bill soon.  The congresswoman also said on Ethan Nadelmann's Psychoactive podcast that her campaign has been polling on cannabis issues in her own district and finding strong support.



​



The South Dakota House of Representatives killed a Senate-passed marijuana legalization bill. It was revived earlier this week in a legislative maneuver known as a “smoke out” but didn’t have enough support to formally advance to the calendar. The body also defeated legislation that would have gutted existing protections for medical cannabis patients.



​



The Washington, D.C. Council Labor & Workforce Development Committee unanimously approved a bill to ban pre-employment marijuana testing for most workers.



​



The Maryland Senate Finance Committee held a hearing on two competing marijuana legalization bills—just days after the House of Delegates passed legislation to place a legal cannabis referendum on the November ballot.



​



A pair of Republican lawmakers from Missouri and Oklahoma write in a new Marijuana Moment op-ed that the federal government must end cannabis prohibition and states should enact "reasonably regulated and enforced” legalization laws.



​


----------



## bigsur51

/ _FEDERAL_



The political name administration is reportedly circulating an "internal executive branch presentation" about a previously published policy memo on how investing in marijuana businesses can negatively impact eligibility for security clearances.

Federally owned electrical utility Tennessee Valley Authority further clarified its stance on supplying power to medical cannabis businesses in a letter to a Mississippi public service commissioner.

Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) tweeted, "The cannabis industry saw a 33% growth in jobs in 2021. And it’s only going to keep growing! We will move forward on comprehensive federal cannabis reform with justice for the communities most impacted by the War on Drugs."

Sen. Cory Booker (D-NJ) delivered a Senate floor speech criticizing efforts to put fentanyl-related substances in Schedule I.

Rep. Ayanna Pressley (D-MA) tweeted, "The work to right the wrongs of the War on Drugs must always be informed by those most impacted.Deadline for public comment to @MA_Cannabis's Disproportionately Impacted Areas designation is tomorrow. Make your voice heard."

Louisiana Democratic Senate candidate Gary Chambers said Democrats "need to expect the president to be true to what he said as candidate political name" by following through on his cannabis reform campaign pledges.

The House bill to regulate CBD foods and beverages got two new cosponsors for a total of seven.


----------



## bigsur51

_STATES_



Massachusetts Democratic gubernatorial candidate Maura Healey, currently the state attorney general, said she doesn't regret opposing a voter-approved marijuana legalization ballot initiative.

Here's a look at where South Dakota gubernatorial candidates stand on marijuana.

The Illinois House of Representatives is expected to vote on a bill to provide workplace protections for cannabis consumers on Friday.

Minnesota's House majority leader spoke about efforts to expand medical cannabis access and to build support for broader legalization.

The Missouri Senate General Laws Committee approved a bill to decriminalize syringe exchange programs.

The chairman of the Louisiana House Health & Welfare Chair filed a bill to double the number of medical cannabis pharmacy licenses.

An Alabama senator introduced a bill to require women of childbearing age to have a negative pregnancy test before they can get medical cannabis.

Hawaiian regulators adopted new medical cannabis rules.

Iowa regulators issued guidance on consumable hemp.

Oregon regulators will be accepting public comment on proposed psilocybin services rules beginning on April 1.

The Colorado Department of Transportation tweeted, "New data shows crashes and impaired driving arrests involving multiple substances, such as alcohol and cannabis used together, are prevalent."

Pennsylvania's Department of Agriculture tweeted, "Despite the industry's struggles over the years, the Dept. of Agriculture is working to boost uses for industrial hemp, particularly in construction. Under the #PAFarmBill, grant funding was awarded to an array of hemp projections and organizations.

Ohio regulators released updated medical cannabis patient and caregiver numbers.

California regulators will release proposed changes to marijuana rules on Friday.


----------



## smaccio

Thanks, Big.


----------



## bigsur51

smaccio said:


> Thanks, Big.



thanks Amigo , my pleasure


----------



## bigsur51

Todays pot news








_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Several military veterans service organizations called on Congress to ease restrictions on medical cannabis access and research at a series of recent joint hearings of the House and Senate Veterans Affairs committees.



​



Wisconsin’s Republican Assembly majority leader said it’s “likely” the state will legalize marijuana “at some point"—but he thinks medical cannabis legislation has a better shot in the near term.



​



Rhode Island representatives filed bills to decriminalize most drugs and to allow medical professionals to "prescribe and dispense psilocybin as a therapeutic.”



​



The American Civil Liberties Union, AFL-CIO, Leadership Conference on Civil and Human Rights, Drug Policy Alliance, NORML and other organizations sent a letter calling on Congress to finally remove the ban on recreational marijuana sales in Washington, D.C.



​



A Wyoming representative who is sponsoring a marijuana decriminalization bill says it won’t get a vote this session.


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



The Department of Justice now has until May 9 to reveal its position in a case about the legality of safe consumption sites for illegal drugs—the latest delay on a brief that was initially due back in November.

Secretary of State Anthony Blinken said the U.S. government is "doing everything we can" to aid Americans detained in Russia—including basketball player Brittney Griner, who was jailed after allegedly being caught at an airport with cannabis vape cartridges.

Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee (D-TX) said she is pressing the State Department to focus on helping to free Brittney Griner from Russian detention over an alleged cannabis offense.

Rep. Lauren Boebert (R-CO) tweeted, "I enjoyed visiting Formation Ag and learning about their work producing machinery necessary to convert hemp into a variety of industrial products. It’s great to see such innovative businesses in Colorado’s Third District!"

Rep. Barbara Lee (D-CA) tweeted, "Black Americans are four times more likely to be arrested and six times more likely to go to jail for marijuana-related offenses. It’s time we federally legalize cannabis and work to undo decades of injustice against Black Americans."


----------



## bigsur51

_STATES_



South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem (R) signed several medical marijuana reform bills into law. Separately, a legislative conference committee is set to reconcile versions of a bill that could ban or limit medical cannabis home cultivation. Meanwhile, the Senate defeated legislation that would have limited where medical marijuana could be used.

Kansas's attorney general issued an opinion saying delta-8 THC is illegal unless derived from hemp and, even if so, products containing it must be limited to 0.3 percent total THC.

Indiana Democratic secretary of state candidate Destiny Scott Wells spoke about how other states are generating tax revenue with marijuana legalization. She also tweeted, "Hoosiers are overwhelmingly in favor of moving forward on cannabis, yet Indiana is behind our neighbor states as they take advantage of economic development from its legalization."

The New Jersey Senate approved a bill to let medical cannabis patients under 18 years of age to have up to four designated caregivers

New York's Assembly majority leader discussed efforts to implement marijuana legalization.

Oklahoma House leaders announced a plan to revise medical cannabis rules, and the House Alcohol, Tobacco and Controlled Substances Committeeapproved several related bills.

The Illinois House assistant majority leader filed a bill to consolidate marijuana regulatory agencies.

Ohio House Democrats tweeted about the passage of a bill to add autism spectrum disorder as a medical cannabis qualifying condition.

The Virginia House Appropriations Committee defeated a Senate-passed bill to allow resentencing for people with marijuana convictions.

The Wyoming Senate Judiciary Committee approved a bill to punish pregnant women who use illegal drugs.

The Kentucky House Judiciary Committee may hold a hearing on a medical cannabis bill on Wednesday.

Rhode Island lawmakers spoke about the marijuana legalization bill they are sponsoring.

A Pennsylvania representative tweeted, "Small marijuana convictions can keep you from affordable housing, federal and state aid, and even chances at a job. Medical marijuana patients are being denied a job based on their consumption of cannabis. This war on drugs needs to head in the right direction."

Michigan marijuana regulators revised administrative rules.

The California State Fair Cannabis Awards extended the submission deadline and revised its award categories.


----------



## WeedHopper

Glad your doing this Big 
We had a thread here like this yrs ago and everybody liked it.
Thanks


----------



## bigsur51

_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The Oklahoma House of Representatives passed a bill to decriminalize psilocybin and encourage research on the therapeutic effects of the psychedelic for people with PTSD, depression, opioid use disorder and other conditions.



​



Rep. Ed Perlmutter (D-CO) pledged to "continue to be a real pest” until the Senate agrees to pass his marijuana banking bill.



​



A new poll commissioned by the American Bankers Association found that 68 percent of Americans want Congress to pass cannabis banking legislation.



​



The chairman of the Kansas Senate Federal and State Affairs Committeefiled a new bill to legalize medical marijuana. The House passed separate medical cannabis legislation last year but it stalled in the Senate.



​


----------



## bigsur51

​
_FEDERAL_


​
The U.S. Department of Agriculture included information about hemp data it collects in an annual Privacy Act notice.

The U.S. Court of Appeals for the Tenth Circuit declined a request for the full court to review a marijuana business's case aiming to quash Internal Revenue Service summonses.

Rep. Kevin Brady (R-TX) said a local sheriff told him that his department's "drug seizures include all kinds of fentanyl laced drugs, including marijuana."

The House bill to seal certain marijuana and other convictions got six new cosponsors for a total of 16.




​
_STATES_


​
South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem (R) signed several medical cannabis reform bills into law, and the legislature sent her several other measures. Separately, Democratic gubernatorial candidate Jamie Smith, currently the House minority leader, criticized the governor for undermining the state's voter-approved marijuana legalization measure.

New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy's (D) budget proposal recommends using marijuana revenue to benefit communities harmed by the war on drugs.

Pennsylvania Democratic gubernatorial candidate Josh Shapiro, currently the attorney general, tweeted, "Republicans in Harrisburg could legalize recreational marijuana, raise the minimum wage, and pass nondiscrimination bills. But they haven't over the past decade because they're more focused on helping wealthy special interests. I'm still fighting for you, and I always will."

Here's a look at Utah medical cannabis reform bills that passed this session.

New Hampshire House Minority Leader Renny Cushing, who championed marijuana reform, passed away.

The California Assembly Public Safety Committee approved a bill to provide relief to people with marijuana convictions.

The Missouri House Public Safety Committee held a hearing on a marijuana legalization bill.

The Maryland House Judiciary Committee held a brief hearing on a marijuana legalization bill that's being presented as an alternative to a legal cannabis plan that the full House has already approved.

The Connecticut House General Laws Committee held a hearing on legislation to ban forms of marijuana gifting.

A Michigan representative filed a bill to remove marijuana from the state's list of Schedule I substances.

An Indiana representative tweeted, "When 80% of Hoosiers support medical cannabis, or adult use, we really aren’t representing our districts well when we refuse to hear 13 bills that were filed this year on the topic."

Oklahoma's top medical cannabis regulator spoke about implementing a new tracking system.

Massachusetts regulators launched programming for the state's third cannabis social equity program cohort.

Illinois regulators published questions and answers about marijuana transporter license applications.

Oregon regulators posted a presentation about hemp rules.

New York marijuana regulators will meet on Thursday.


----------



## WeedHopper

Nothing like the government getting involved and fking shit up. Legal or not.


----------



## bigsur51

good to see Oklahoma decriminalize psilocybin for medical use


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah me and the Wife are considering Micro Dosing. Just dont know enough about it to know where to start.


----------



## bigsur51

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah me and the Wife are considering Micro Dosing. Just dont know enough about it to know where to start.



I got your six on that Brother

we take .50 of a gram two or three times a day , or as needed

it really really helps treat depression


----------



## WeedHopper

Thats what i heard is that it is good for moods. Do you grow your own or buy it. I live in Texas so im not sure where i would get it anyway, but we have been talking about it.


----------



## bigsur51

don’t grow and I don’t know why

lots of folks in Cali sell right online and Oregon to


----------



## WeedHopper

My problem is im not sure who to trust with the meds.


----------



## bigsur51

Grab some coffee and check out the News








_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



A large-scale spending bill filed by congressional leaders contains a rider that continues to block Washington, D.C. from being able to legalize recreational marijuana sales. It also extends a separate provision protecting state medical cannabis laws from federal interference, however.



​



New York regulators are set to approve a plan on Thursday to let people with prior marijuana convictions in their family get a head start on running recreational dispensaries—before current medical cannabis operators can open up to the adult-use market.



​



The Hawaii Senate unanimously passed a bill to create a working group to study the therapeutic benefits of psilocybin mushrooms and develop a "long-term strategic plan" to ensure that the psychedelic is accessible for medical use.



​



A South Carolina House Medical, Military, Public and Municipal Affairs subcommittee adopted an amendment to add medical marijuana to a bill on patient access to investigational drugs during epidemics and pandemics.



​



Rep. Ed Perlmutter (D-CO) keeps bringing up his marijuana banking bill in Rules Committee hearings on unrelated legislation. After he jokingly lamented that it’s not in the new omnibus spending bill, Appropriations Committee Chairwoman Rosa DeLauro (D-CT) replied, "I don't know how we missed it, Ed."



​



Rep. Seth Moulton (D-MA) filed a bill to codify protections for Department of Veterans Affairs doctors and military veteran patients to discuss the potential benefits of medical cannabis.



​



The Maryland House Judiciary Committee and Senate Judicial Proceedings Committee both held hearings on bills to decriminalize drug possession.



​


----------



## bigsur51

Moar News…….





_FEDERAL_



Sen. Jon Tester (D-MT) voiced support for passing a marijuana banking bill.

Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) spoke about efforts to build support for her marijuana legalization bill.

The Senate marijuana banking bill got one new cosponsor for a total of 42.

Louisiana Democratic Senate candidate Gary Chambers posted a video of himself talking to a marijuana prisoner, saying, "This human, Kevin Allen is in a cage, because of cannabis here in Louisiana. I spoke with Kevin Allen who is serving LIFE IN PRISON for what amounts to a dime bag of weed. Never been convicted of a violent offense. When I say cannabis laws are unjust, this is what I mean."






_STATES_



The Florida House of Representatives rejected medical cannabis reform amendments.

A South Dakota legislature conference committee agreed to a medical cannabis home cultivation limit of two flowering plants and two immature plants.

The Minnesota House Public Safety and Criminal Justice Reform Finance and Policy Committee approved a bill to expand the state's current marijuana decriminalization law.

The chairman of the Kentucky Senate Judiciary Committee is supporting a medical cannabis bill.

A Pennsylvania senator questioned the state's acting health secretary official about big business domination in the medical cannabis industry during a hearing.

Colorado lawmakers filed a bill to increase oversight on the marijuana industry.

A New York assemblymember tweeted, "When it comes to treating mental health ailments such as depression, PTSD, anxiety and various substance abuse disorders, all options should be on the table. It’s time to pass medical #psilocybin in New York State."

A Commonwealth of the Northern Mariana Islands regulator said there have been no marijuana possession arrests in the territory since at least 2019.

New Jersey regulators held a public hearing to get advice on how to spend marijuana tax revenue.

Louisiana regulators released data on medical cannabis sales.

Michigan regulators will hold a quarterly meeting on marijuana issues on Thursday.


----------



## Bubba

bigsur51 said:


> I got your six on that Brother
> 
> we take .50 of a gram two or three times a day , or as needed
> 
> it really really helps treat depression


Dry I suppose? When I grew, 1/2 gram would be somewhat psychedelic. Wet that would be very small. Mine were just cubensis, nothing exotic.

For me it seemed to come in waves. Not a high I enjoy, most anything stimulating, even some weed can be uncomfortable, usually sativas.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> Moar News…….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> _FEDERAL_
> 
> 
> ​
> Sen. Jon Tester (D-MT) voiced support for passing a marijuana banking bill.
> 
> Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) spoke about efforts to build support for her marijuana legalization bill.
> 
> The Senate marijuana banking bill got one new cosponsor for a total of 42.
> 
> Louisiana Democratic Senate candidate Gary Chambers posted a video of himself talking to a marijuana prisoner, saying, "This human, Kevin Allen is in a cage, because of cannabis here in Louisiana. I spoke with Kevin Allen who is serving LIFE IN PRISON for what amounts to a dime bag of weed. Never been convicted of a violent offense. When I say cannabis laws are unjust, this is what I mean."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> _STATES_
> 
> 
> ​
> The Florida House of Representatives rejected medical cannabis reform amendments.
> 
> A South Dakota legislature conference committee agreed to a medical cannabis home cultivation limit of two flowering plants and two immature plants.
> 
> The Minnesota House Public Safety and Criminal Justice Reform Finance and Policy Committee approved a bill to expand the state's current marijuana decriminalization law.
> 
> The chairman of the Kentucky Senate Judiciary Committee is supporting a medical cannabis bill.
> 
> A Pennsylvania senator questioned the state's acting health secretary official about big business domination in the medical cannabis industry during a hearing.
> 
> Colorado lawmakers filed a bill to increase oversight on the marijuana industry.
> 
> A New York assemblymember tweeted, "When it comes to treating mental health ailments such as depression, PTSD, anxiety and various substance abuse disorders, all options should be on the table. It’s time to pass medical #psilocybin in New York State."
> 
> A Commonwealth of the Northern Mariana Islands regulator said there have been no marijuana possession arrests in the territory since at least 2019.
> 
> New Jersey regulators held a public hearing to get advice on how to spend marijuana tax revenue.
> 
> Louisiana regulators released data on medical cannabis sales.
> 
> Michigan regulators will hold a quarterly meeting on marijuana issues on Thursday.


I’m so glad you put these out big. Nice to keep up with what’s going on…


----------



## Bubba

WeedHopper said:


> Thats what i heard is that it is good for moods. Do you grow your own or buy it. I live in Texas so im not sure where i would get it anyway, but we have been talking about it.


You can get spore prints on line. Tubes of sterile petri dishes from medical supply, same with #11 scalpels. Dextrose sugar, agar, potato's, quart mason jars and a pressure cooker. 2 Spray bottles with isopropyl in one and bleach water in other. Alcohol lamp, and steady nerves, wet towel at the ready.

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> I got your six on that Brother
> 
> we take .50 of a gram two or three times a day , or as needed
> 
> it really really helps treat depression


Are they hard to grow? Seems like you would know what you are getting more if you grew them. I’ve been wanting to try them too but am waiting for the right time and place. I have a real trust problem I guess when it comes to someone I don’t know doing the mixing and measuring…. They don’t seem hard to grow tho by watching a couple of YouTube flicks…


----------



## Bubba

Easy, it's just sterile work. When they sprout, it's like magic. A ton come overnight they can be huge. Shrivel up when dried. Touching them stains the white stems blue. I carefully laid them out to dry. The blued ones were not as pretty, but just as strong.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba

If you want psylicibin crystals, that is also doable. Somewhat unstable...

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Bubba said:


> If you want psylicibin crystals, that is also doable. Somewhat unstable...
> 
> Bubba


I’m gonna have to do some reading…this looks interesting


----------



## bigsur51

the acceptance of psilocybin as a medicine is gaining approval in the medical world and some states are taking action to decriminalize it

woot woot!

lsd was used very successfully in Canada for treating those with alcoholism and schizophrenia , watch the video called Hoffmans Potion for a real eye opener

i know trusted mushroom growers and I am too busy to grow my own

but yeah , they really help keep me on the sunny side of life and my gawd do I need all the help I can get , this world keeps trying to drag me down , but I won’t back down!


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> the acceptance of psilocybin as a medicine is gaining approval in the medical world and some states are taking action to decriminalize it
> 
> woot woot!
> 
> lsd was used very successfully in Canada for treating those with alcoholism and schizophrenia , watch the video called Hoffmans Potion for a real eye opener
> 
> i know trusted mushroom growers and I am too busy to grow my own
> 
> but yeah , they really help keep me on the sunny side of life and my gawd do I need all the help I can get , this world keeps trying to drag me down , but I won’t back down!



I do like the sunny side now


----------



## SubmarineGirl

SubmarineGirl said:


> I do like the sunny side now ☀


Is there a loophole in legal rhetoric that penalizes the possession, sale, and transport of psilocybin, but not magic mushroom spores?  It kinda reminds me of why they can sell clones in the veg stage because the contain less than 3% THC. Does this sound right?


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> Is there a loophole in legal rhetoric that penalizes the possession, sale, and transport of psilocybin, but not magic mushroom spores?  It kinda reminds me of why they can sell clones in the veg stage because the contain less than 3% THC. Does this sound right?






i think that is correct from what little I know about spores


----------



## bigsur51

in fact , I see vendors selling mushrooms on the,open market out on the west coast

but yeah , who wants to take a chance on that

not me shaggy


----------



## Bubba

SubmarineGirl said:


> Is there a loophole in legal rhetoric that penalizes the possession, sale, and transport of psilocybin, but not magic mushroom spores?  It kinda reminds me of why they can sell clones in the veg stage because the contain less than 3% THC. Does this sound right?


When I did mushrooms, it was before computers. At that time, spores and spore prints, as well as live mycelium were not banned.  I found this odd as the mycelium IS a mushroom basically the same material, just not in mushroom form.  I found mycelium to be just as potent by weight as mushrooms.  I have no idea the legal status of it these days.  Appears to be improving....

Bubba


----------



## Bubba

If you can locate someone who grows, get a few large fresh caps. face down on sheet of typing paper.  It will leave a spore print.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51

Todays weed news







_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The Delaware House of Representatives rejected a marijuana legalization bill. A majority of members supported the legislation, but it did not reach the 3/5 supermajority threshold needed to pass.



​



The Kentucky House Judiciary Committee approved a bill to legalize medical cannabis.



​



New York’s Cannabis Control Board advanced proposed regulations giving people with marijuana convictions the first shot at dispensary licenses—ahead of current medical cannabis businesses. The proposal, which is part of a broader new “Seeding Opportunity Initiative" announced by Gov. Kathy Hochul (D), will now undergo a public comment period.



​



Washington State activists filed a proposed ballot measure that would legalize “facilitated” psilocybin sessions.



​



The St. Louis, Missouri County Council approved a measure to ban pre-employment and random marijuana testing for most county workers.



​



Black Missourians are worried about being boxed out of the marijuana industry by proposed licensing caps they say could result in big businesses controlling the market.


----------



## bigsur51

Moar news…..






_FEDERAL_



The U.S. Sentencing Commission published a report on compassionate release from federal prison.

Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) tweeted, "37 states and DC legalized cannabis for medical use. 18 states and DC legalized both medical and adult use. It's past time the federal government caught up. Comprehensive federal cannabis reform with equity for communities most impacted by the War on Drugs is a top Senate priority."

Rep. Tim Ryan (D) tweeted, "No person should be sentenced to a lifetime of hardship because of a marijuana arrest. I’m proud to stand on the side of justice by supporting legislation that will begin righting the wrongs of decades of misinformed drug policy and make marijuana legal in all 50 states."

New York Democratic congressional candidate Rana Abdelhamid tweeted, "The war on drugs has torn so many communities of color apart, so it's a breath of fresh air that New York has not only legalized marijuana, but is giving those with drug convictions another chance. That's a step towards restorative justice."

North Carolina Democratic congressional candidate Charles Graham tweeted, "In NC, any adult can go into a CBD store and purchase Delta 8, a substance that closely mimics the effects of marijuana. At the same time, folks are sitting in jail cells — separated from their families — for possessing marijuana. It's unfair and frankly stupid. Let them out."

The House bill to deschedule marijuana and fund programs to repair drug war harms got one new cosponsor for a total of 109.


----------



## bigsur51

And that’s a wrap for Friday March 11





_STATES_



Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp's (R) leadership committee received a $50,000 contribution from the CEO of one of only six companies to win a medical cannabis business license in the state.

Attorneys for men on trial for conspiring to kidnap Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer (D) blamed the scheme on marijuana use and "stoned crazy talk."

South Dakota lawmakers sent Gov. Kristi Noem (R) a bill to set limits on medical cannabis home cultivation.

Alabama lawmakers sent Gov. Kay Ivey (R) a bill to legalize fentanyl test strips.

The West Virginia Senate advanced a bill on security and surveillance requirements for medical cannabis businesses.

Louisiana lawmakers have filed several bills aimed at expanding medical cannabis access.

The Maryland Judicial Ethics Committee determined that a law clerk is allowed to author an article about medical cannabis employment protections as long as he does not identify the court he works for.

New Jersey regulators posted an update on the marijuana business licensing process, saying they are "moving through a critical milestone” this week.

California regulators are moving to readopt emergency rules consolidating cannabis regulations.

Illinois regulators issued a policy statement blocking cannabis businesses from producing delta-8 or delta-9 THC from hemp oil.

The chairman of Oregon's Psilocybin Advisory Board resigned.

Connecticut regulators began accepting lottery applications for marijuana product manufacturer licenses.

New York regulators are holding training sessions for people who want to become certified hemp sampling agents.


----------



## Hippie420

I can't wait for the day that the feds take it off the list. The people that have big money invested in growing or selling are playing with fire. No matter what the state says, the feds can waltz in at anytime, confiscate all property and monies, and lock your fanny up for 20 years.
I never thought I'd live long enough to see it legal in my state. Back when I started smoking, they had a guy doing ten long for possessing  two joints. If I remember right, his name was John Sinclair or something like that.


----------



## bigsur51

Monday morning weed news.

$151 million in pot sales for Colorado January 2022 , down from December 

mama mia that’s a lot a weed!




_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Congressional Democrats hosted a closed-to-press panel on equity in the cannabis industry at their retreat in Philadelphia last week. Marijuana Moment spoke to several people who were there.

The U.S. Department of Transportation is proposing drug testing rules changes to allow saliva as an alternative to urine screening. Advocates say it could result in fewer positive tests for people who used marijuana days prior and aren’t high on the job.



​



Washington State lawmakers passed a budget that includes $200,000 in funding to form a workgroup to study the possibility of legalizing psilocybin services—including using current marijuana regulatory systems to track psychedelic mushrooms.



​



The New Orleans, Louisiana City Council passed a resolution calling for an end to drug testing for marijuana as a condition of employment for city workers.



​



Georgia lawmakers filed legislation to create a new House Study Committee on Alternative Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder Treatment Resources for Veterans that would be tasked with examining the therapeutic potential of psilocybin and other psychedelics.



​



The Colorado Department of Revenue reported that retailers sold more than $151 million worth of marijuana products in January, a decline from December.



​


----------



## bigsur51

and now news from the Feds.









_FEDERAL_



President Joe political name and Colombian President Iván Duque Márquez spoke about a commitment to a "broader drug policy strategy, with a holistic approach to counternarcotics focused on expanding access to evidence-based prevention, treatment, harm reduction, and recovery support services, as well as reducing the supply of illicit drugs."

White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki avoided commenting directly on the case of American basketball player Brittney Griner, who is being detained in Russia after allegedly being caught with cannabis vape cartridges at an airport.

Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) said that "the path for marijuana legislation has always faced hurdles, but the discussion around marijuana legalization has advanced further in 15 months than over the last decade because of Democratic leadership."

Senate Appropriations Subcommittee on Financial Services and General Government Chairman Chris Van Hollen (D-MD) sought to blame Republicans for the continuation of a spending bill rider blocking Washington, D.C. from legalizing marijuana sales.

Members of the Congressional Black Caucus are working to free American basketball player Brittney Griner, who is being detained in Russia after allegedly being caught with cannabis vape cartridges at an airport.

Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) tweeted, "SRA is already here and what’s not to like? @SenSchumer @RonWyden @CoryBooker Small Business Veterans Law enforcementProtects kids Safe expungementLow taxes#meetinthemiddle"

The House bill to help marijuana companies access small business assistance got one new cosponsor for a total of six.


----------



## bigsur51

Wrapping up Monday morning weed news statewide.









_STATES_



Oregon Gov. Kate Brown (D) signed a bill allowing regulators to to refuse to issue hemp cultivation licenses based on supply and demand.

New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy (D) said that "criminal prosecution of those suffering from addiction and returning to the failed War on Drugs will not solve this problem." Separately, a federal judge ruled that an activist does not have standing to challenge the state's voter-approved marijuana legalization referendum.

Texas Democratic gubernatorial candidate Beto O'Rourke, a former congressman, spoke about his support for legalizing marijuana. He also said that "Republicans like to get high just as much as Democrats."

New York Republican gubernatorial candidate Lee Zeldin, currently a congressman, criticized incumbent Gov. Kathy Hochul (D),tweeting, "The Criminals for Kathy coalition is growing. Cannabis dispensary licenses are going to start getting distributed in NY, & the Hochul admin will be giving FIRST PRIORITY to people previously convicted for marijuana offenses. Hochul's criminal first agenda is so wrong for NY."

Rhode Island Democratic lieutenant governor candidate Cynthia Mendes said a pending marijuana legalization bill "doesn't do nearly enough to repair the damage of the War on Drugs (ie Black, brown & low-income communities). Where's the racial equity in that??"

Virginia lawmakers sent Gov. Glenn Youngkin (R) to enact restrictions on delta-8 THC products.

West Virginia lawmakers sent Gov. Jim Justice (R) legislation setting security and surveillance requirements for medical cannabis businesses and to decriminalize fentanyl test strips. A bill to allow no more than two medical marijuana testing laboratories in the state passed both chambers in differing forms but failed to reach the governor's desk by the end of the session.

The Vermont Senate approved legislation on cannabis cultivation rules and licensing fees. Separately, regulators will vote on adopting marijuana rules on Monday.

A California senator filed a bill to allow cannabis import and export agreements with other states.

An Illinois judge warned regulators against "forum shopping" in a lawsuit challenging their marijuana business award process.

Indiana regulators filed updated hemp rules.

Colorado regulators issued a health and safety advisory about potentially unsafe levels of yeast and mold contamination in marijuana products produced by LivWell. Separately, regulators began accepting applications for the new Cannabis Business Pilot Grant program.

Michigan's top marijuana regulator says he spoke to the Drug Enforcement Administration about getting permission for colleges to utilize marijuana as part of cannabis degree programs,

South Dakota regulators held a lottery to award medical cannabis dispensary licenses.


----------



## WeedLord

Is This Recent news?


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> Wrapping up Monday morning weed news statewide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> _STATES_
> 
> 
> ​
> Oregon Gov. Kate Brown (D) signed a bill allowing regulators to to refuse to issue hemp cultivation licenses based on supply and demand.
> 
> New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy (D) said that "criminal prosecution of those suffering from addiction and returning to the failed War on Drugs will not solve this problem." Separately, a federal judge ruled that an activist does not have standing to challenge the state's voter-approved marijuana legalization referendum.
> 
> Texas Democratic gubernatorial candidate Beto O'Rourke, a former congressman, spoke about his support for legalizing marijuana. He also said that "Republicans like to get high just as much as Democrats."
> 
> New York Republican gubernatorial candidate Lee Zeldin, currently a congressman, criticized incumbent Gov. Kathy Hochul (D),tweeting, "The Criminals for Kathy coalition is growing. Cannabis dispensary licenses are going to start getting distributed in NY, & the Hochul admin will be giving FIRST PRIORITY to people previously convicted for marijuana offenses. Hochul's criminal first agenda is so wrong for NY."
> 
> Rhode Island Democratic lieutenant governor candidate Cynthia Mendes said a pending marijuana legalization bill "doesn't do nearly enough to repair the damage of the War on Drugs (ie Black, brown & low-income communities). Where's the racial equity in that??"
> 
> Virginia lawmakers sent Gov. Glenn Youngkin (R) to enact restrictions on delta-8 THC products.
> 
> West Virginia lawmakers sent Gov. Jim Justice (R) legislation setting security and surveillance requirements for medical cannabis businesses and to decriminalize fentanyl test strips. A bill to allow no more than two medical marijuana testing laboratories in the state passed both chambers in differing forms but failed to reach the governor's desk by the end of the session.
> 
> The Vermont Senate approved legislation on cannabis cultivation rules and licensing fees. Separately, regulators will vote on adopting marijuana rules on Monday.
> 
> A California senator filed a bill to allow cannabis import and export agreements with other states.
> 
> An Illinois judge warned regulators against "forum shopping" in a lawsuit challenging their marijuana business award process.
> 
> Indiana regulators filed updated hemp rules.
> 
> Colorado regulators issued a health and safety advisory about potentially unsafe levels of yeast and mold contamination in marijuana products produced by LivWell. Separately, regulators began accepting applications for the new Cannabis Business Pilot Grant program.
> 
> Michigan's top marijuana regulator says he spoke to the Drug Enforcement Administration about getting permission for colleges to utilize marijuana as part of cannabis degree programs,
> 
> South Dakota regulators held a lottery to award medical cannabis dispensary licenses.


Trying to understand what delta 8 THC discussed under the Virginia news. Is Delta 8 man made?  I guess delta 8 is legal now? what is delta 8?


----------



## WeedHopper

Bigsur is our Newsman. He is on top of the news brother.


----------



## WeedLord




----------



## bigsur51

Todays pot news








_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The Bureau of Labor Statistics released a report detailing which industries drug test workers the most and least—and showing that states where marijuana is legal generally have the lowest rates of employee drug testing.



​



The Department of Veterans Affairs is launching a new grants program on suicide prevention services for military veterans, but it specifically says it won’t support any treatments involving the use of marijuana.



​



The Connecticut legislature’s Public Health Committee held a hearing on a bill to create a system to provide certain patients with access to psychedelic-assisted treatment with substances like MDMA and psilocybin.



​



The Pennsylvania Senate Law and Justice Committee held the third and final installment of a series of hearings on marijuana legalization that the panel’s chairman is using to gather input ahead of filing a reform bill.



​



A new poll found that majorities of Maryland Democrats, Republicans and independents support legalizing marijuana as it moves through the legislature—and that support for the reform strongly outpaces President Joe political name’s approval rating in the state.


----------



## bigsur51

Moar news






_FEDERAL_



President Joe political name signed a bill designating methamphetamine as an emerging drug threat and requiring the White House Office of National Drug Control Policy to develop and implement a response plan.

Federal prosecutors charged a "Russian oligarch" with making illegal campaign contributions as part of an alleged scheme to "curry favor with candidates that might be able to help…obtain cannabis and marijuana licenses."

Sen. Cory Booker (D-NJ) authored an op-ed arguing for the need to pass comprehensive marijuana legalization ahead of banking-focused legislation.

Missouri Democratic congressional candidate Ray Reed tweeted, "It is time to legalize recreational marijuana and expunge the records of those serving time for nonviolent marijuana offenses. When I am in Congress, this will be a top priority of mine."


----------



## bigsur51

And that’s a wrap for Tuesday March 15





_STATES_



New Hampshire Gov. Chris Sununu (R), who opposes legalizing marijuana, said the policy change "could be inevitable" and that legislation to conduct cannabis sales through state-run stores is "the right bill and the right structure." Separately the Senate majority leader and minority leader both said they don't think now is the time to legalize.

Washington State Gov. Jay Inslee (D) appointed a new member of the Liquor and Cannabis Board.

Pennsylvania Gov. Tom Wolf (D) tweeted, "Colorado announced $12.2 billion in total cannabis sales. We're missing out. #LegalizeIt." Separately, the secretary for drug and alcohol programs denied blame for the state's failure to clarify rules on addiction treatment and medical cannabis.

Florida Democratic gubernatorial candidate Nikki Fried, currently the agriculture commissioner, tweeted, "Florida needs legalized weed."

Texas Democratic attorney general candidate Rochelle Garza tweeted, "It’s time to legalize the sale and use of recreational cannabis in Texas. Nearly 70% of Texans support legalization, and they deserve an Attorney General who will work with them to advance our priorities."

The Georgia House of Representatives could vote on legislation to add new medical cannabis business licenses and process existing approvals on Tuesday.

A California senator filed a bill to require cities to allow medical cannabis dispensaries, delivery services or both.

An Illinois judge ordered regulators to process some marijuana craft cultivation license applications.

Arkansas regulators filed proposed hemp rules.

Oregon regulators published guidance on marijuana home delivery.

Colorado regulators released average market rates for marijuana.

The New Jersey Division of Highway Traffic Safety tweeted, "Ever hear someone say they drive better high? Don’t believe it. Cannabis will impair your ability to drive. Don’t risk it."


----------



## bigsur51

This mornings news about weed.







_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The National Association of State Treasurers held a session on marijuana banking legislation as part of a conference it is hosting in Washington, D.C. Officials in attendance at the event plan to meet with lawmakers on Capitol Hill to discuss the SAFE Banking Act.



​



Colorado activists picked one of four proposed psychedelics reform initiatives that they will pursue for the November ballot. Signature gathering will begin soon for the measure, which  would legalize psilocybin, create licensed “healing centers” for therapeutic use and seal prior convictions.



​



The Rhode Island Senate Judiciary Committee held a hearing on a jointly negotiated bicameral marijuana legalization bill, though advocates who testified criticized its expungements provisions for not being automatic.



​



The Maryland House Appropriations Committee held a hearing on a bill to create a state fund that could be used to provide access to psychedelics like psilocybin, MDMA and ketamine for military veterans suffering from PTSD.



​



A UK lawyer is disrupting the tradition of wearing horsehair wigs in court with a new vegan hemp-based version.



​


----------



## bigsur51

Moar News!






_STATES_



Pennsylvania Democratic gubernatorial candidate Josh Shapiro, currently the attorney general, tweeted, "What’s the difference between Colorado, New Jersey, New York, and Pennsylvania? Three are states, and one is a Commonwealth — and the three states legalized recreational marijuana and have minimum wages over single digits. Pennsylvania, let’s get it done." He also tweeted, "Step 1. Legalize recreational marijuana. Step 2. Expunge the records of those with non-violent marijuana-related offenses. Step 3. Grow our economy. Pennsylvanians support those steps. We've got to get it done."

The Georgia Senate and House passed differing medical cannabis licensing bills ahead of the crossover deadline.

The New Hampshire House of Representatives voted to reject or table several proposed marijuana legalization constitutional amendments.

The Connecticut legislature's General Law Committee approved a bill to close a perceived loophole related to marijuana "gifting."

A Washington, D.C. councilmember said congressional Democrats "betrayed" the city by continuing a rider that blocks it from being able to legalize marijuana sales.

A Texas representative tweeted, "Very excited to see Oklahoma is following TX’s lead & expanding research into the use of psychedelics to meet our mental health epidemic. I commend Oklahoma for going further & including a variety of conditions. Hopefully other states continue to follow TX’s example."

Vermont regulators approved marijuana rules and will begin accepting applications for cannabis business pre-qualification status on Wednesday.

California regulators launched a new resource called CannaConnect that aims to help marijuana businesses navigate the regulated market and maintain compliance.

New York regulators began accepting applications for hemp farmers to obtain conditional licenses to grow marijuana. Separately, the state's Dormitory Authority is taking steps to help cannabis social equity businesses secure leases for dispensaries.

New Jersey regulators began accepting recreational marijuana dispensary license applications. Separately, regulators will host a hearing to get input on how to spend cannabis tax revenue on Wednesday.

An Arkansas judge extended a temporary restraining order preventing regulators from issuing additional medical cannabis dispensary licenses.

Illinois regulators are moving to simplify the marijuana dispensary license application process.

Alabama's top medical cannabis regulator spoke about efforts to implement the program.

Oklahoma regulators announced a partnership with NCS Analytics to establish a data analytics platform to monitor and regulate medical cannabis business operations.

The Washington State Social Equity in Cannabis Task Force's Licensing Workgroup will meet on Thursday.


----------



## pute

Damn, lot to read.. forgot what day  it is.


----------



## bigsur51

pute said:


> Damn, lot to read.. forgot what day  it is.





yes , the Lost Art of Reading

Extra!
Extra!
Read all about it!





_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



New York’s Senate and Assembly included language in budget legislation that would decouple state tax policy from the federal 280E provision, thereby allowing marijuana companies to deduct business expenses in their state filings.



​



The Kansas Senate Federal and State Affairs Committee held the first of three planned hearings this week on a medical cannabis bill that was recently filed by the panel’s chairman.



​



The Georgia House of Representatives and Senate both passed differing medical cannabis bills aimed at jumpstarting the state’s stalled program.



​



A new analysis from the alcohol and tobacco industry-backed Coalition for Cannabis Policy, Education, and Regulation found that state marijuana legalization laws have not led to increases in youth consumption of cannabis.



​



Creating a new Cannabis Based Municipal Bonds program in New Yorkcould provide social equity entrepreneurs with the startup capital they need to succeed, Ari Hoffnung of Bridge West Consulting argues in a Marijuana Moment op-ed.


----------



## bigsur51

Moar reading 




_FEDERAL_



The U.S. Sentencing Commission published a 2021 annual report and sourcebook finding that drug trafficking was the most common federal crime type sentenced, accounting for 31 percent of the caseload.

Sen. Jon Tester (D-MT) said the Department of Veterans Affairs "needs to take its cues from the growing number of veterans who find critical relief through medicinal cannabis."

Pennsylvania Democratic congressional candidates Summer Lee and Jerry Dickinson said they support decriminalizing marijuana.

The House bill to deschedule marijuana and fund programs to repair drug war harms got one new cosponsor for a total of 110.





_STATES_



Colorado Gov. Jared Polis (D) tweeted that he is "thrilled to see the launch of the Cannabis Business Pilot Grant."

Texas Democratic attorney general candidates Rochelle Garza and Joe Jaworski both support legalizing marijuana.

The Ohio House Behavioral Health and Recovery Supports Committee approved a bill to create a state Office of Drug Policy.

An Illinois senator said he is hopeful the chamber will approve a House-passed bill to provide workplace protections for marijuana consumers by the end of the session.

A Missouri representative called on the ACLU of Missouri to rescind its endorsement of a proposed marijuana legalization ballot initiative.

An Oklahoma representative filed a bill to use blockchain technology to help regulate medical cannabis. Separately, medical marijuana operations are being robbed by criminals posing as regulators.

A Pennsylvania representative spoke about her bill to require the state to produce psilocybin for use in clinical studies.

The Montana Supreme Court issued temporary rules for expunging or revising marijuana convictions.

A Florida administrative law judge issued an order saying that a complaint regulators filed against a doctor who recommended medical cannabis for undercover investigators should be dismissed.

Rhode Island regulators proposed rules on cannabis extraction.

California regulators are accepting public comments on a draft request for applications for a grants program to encourage sustainably grown cannabis.

Some New York state agencies are sitting on millions of dollars of unspent medical cannabis tax revenue.

New Jersey regulators received more than 170 marijuana dispensary license applications on the first day of accepting them.

Vermont regulators began accepting applications for marijuana business license prequalification.

Minnesota's Task Force on Medical Cannabis Therapeutic Research will meet on Friday.

Nevada regulators will consider marijuana business issues on Tuesday.


----------



## bigsur51

Weekend Update





_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The Kentucky House of Representatives passed a medical cannabis bill with a new amendment to add PTSD as a qualifying condition. The legislation now heads to the Senate.



​



The U.S. Sentencing Commission reported that federal marijuana prosecutions continue to decline as more states enact legalization. In 2012, when the first states legalized, cannabis cases were top among drug prosecutions. Now they are at the bottom.



​



California activists announced they failed to collect enough signatures on a volunteer basis to qualify a psilocybin legalization initiative for the November ballot. They plan to raise money to support a paid petitioning effort for a new measure in 2024.



​



A THC restriction bill on Virginia Gov. Glenn Youngkin’s (R) desk “throws the whole hemp industry under the bus,” advocates say.



​



Some Mississippi municipalities are moving to ban medical marijuana businesses from operating despite approval from voters and state lawmakers.


----------



## bigsur51

Moar updates






_FEDERAL_



Former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton tweeted, "Free Brittney," referring to American basketball player Brittney Griner, who is being detained in Russia after she was allegedly caught at an airport with cannabis vape cartridges.

The Congressional Progressive Caucus said in a list of suggested executive actions that President Joe political name should "create an independent, permanent clemency board to review more than 18,000 pending clemency petitions."

Rep. Barbara Lee (D-CA) tweeted, "Racial justice and restorative justice need to be at the center of any cannabis legislation Congress puts forward."

Rep. Chellie Pingree (D-ME) did a radio interview about her hemp reform bill.

The House bill to require the Department of Veterans Affairs to study medical cannabis got one new cosponsor for a total of four.


----------



## bigsur51

And that is a wrap until Monday.






_STATES_



Washington State Gov. Jay Inslee (D) signed a bill replacing the word "marijuana" with "cannabis" in the state's legal code

Wisconsin Gov. Tony Evers (D) signed legislation legalizing fentanyl test strips, creating a database to track opioids and increasing penalties for manufacturing and selling fentanyl.

Spokespersons for Rhode Island's House speaker and Senate president pushed back on the administration of Gov. Dan McKee's (D) claim that the proposed regulatory structure in a marijuana legalization bill would violate separation of powers principles.

An Iowa senator authored an op-ed arguing for marijuana legalization.

A Pennsylvania senator tweeted, "People in Philadelphia and across Pennsylvania are ready for #Marijuana legalization. A Franklin & Marshall College survey found that 60% of Pennsylvanian's support legislation for adult usage."

An Illinois judge lifted an injunction that has prevented regulators from issuing craft marijuana cultivation licenses.

Utah regulators filed amended medical cannabis rules.

Minnesota regulators clarified that hemp products with trace amounts of delta-9 THC are legal.

California regulators filed a notice to readopt emergency rules consolidating cannabis regulations.

Oregon regulators published guidance on marijuana testing requirements.

Connecticut regulators began accepting lottery applications for marijuana product packager licenses.

Nevada regulators published a demographic study of the state's cannabis industry.

North Carolina's Department of Justice is hosting a cannabis webinar series starting on Friday.

Tennessee's Medical Cannabis Commission will meet on Friday.


----------



## bigsur51

Cannabis News for Monday March 21





_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Reps. Nancy Mace (R-SC) and Barbara Lee (D-CA) teamed up on a bipartisan resolution calling on the political name administration to “use the voice, vote, and influence of the United States” to deschedule marijuana from an international drug treaty and treat it "similar to other agricultural commodities."



​



Bipartisan members of Congress honored Cannabis Caucus co-chair Rep. Don Young (R-AK), who passed away on Friday. He was one of just five Republican House members to vote for a cannabis legalization bill in 2020.



​



Sen. John Hickenlooper (D-CO)acknowledged that the fears he had that led him to campaign against Colorado’s legalization of marijuana when he was governor were misplaced.

"I was pretty surprised that the data overwhelmingly showed again and again” that youth use didn’t increase.




​



The Connecticut legislature’s Public Health Committee approved a bill to create a system to provide certain patients with access to psychedelic-assisted treatment with substances like MDMA and psilocybin.



​



Colorado Treasurer Dave Young (D) spoke to Marijuana Moment about the need to pass cannabis banking legislation and the conversations he had with fellow state treasurers and members of Congress about the issue during a trip to Washington, D.C. last week.



​



An Alabama senator filed a bill that would require women to provide a negative pregnancy test in order to purchase medical cannabis.



​


----------



## bigsur51

Moar News….





/ _FEDERAL_



White House Domestic Policy Council senior policy advisor for criminal justice Erin Murphy reportedly met with a cannabis industry official to discuss possible marijuana reforms.

Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) tweeted, "The War on Drugs has been a war on people—particularly people of color. Our bill will end the federal prohibition, make criminal justice reforms, and invest in the communities most impacted by the War on Drugs."

Senate Judiciary Committee Chairman **** Durbin (D-IL) tweeted, "The Senate can and must right the wrongs of the war on drugs by passing the EQUAL Act and finally ending the crack & powder cocaine sentencing disparity."

Sen. Jacky Rosen (D-NV) tweeted, "It was great to see the @USCannabisCncl & discuss how Nevada's cannabis industry continues to create new businesses and jobs, bringing millions in revenue for our state. I'll continue to work at the federal level to allow this industry to reach its full potential."

Rep. Chellie Pingree (D-ME) described a bill she filed as a "straightforwardapproach to make the hemp industry more profitable and more equitable."

Louisiana Democratic Senate candidate Gary Chambers spoke about the economic potential of legalizing marijuana.


----------



## bigsur51

That’s all Folks!





_STATES_



South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem (R) signed six medical cannabis and hemp reform bills into law, including a measure to place a limit on medical marijuana home cultivation.

Minnesota Gov. Tim Walz (D) included revised fiscal projections associated with marijuana legalization provisions in his supplemental budget recommendations.

New Hampshire Gov. Chris Sununu (R) said he's "not fully committal" on his position against legalizing marijuana.

California Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) appointed a new deputy director of public affairs for the Department of Cannabis Control. Separately, a senator filed a bill to establish a tax credit for marijuana retailers.

Washington State's treasurer blamed robberies on marijuana businesses on Congress's failure to enact cannabis banking legislation. He tweeted, "This is exactly why I am in DC this week to urge Congress to pass #cannabisbankingthis year. This was preventable and we all agree on the solution. Congress cannot delay in passing cannabis banking reforms any longer."

Illinois's attorney general will host an information session on cannabis expungements and social equity opportunities on Monday.

North Carolina's House speaker said he would be surprised if the Senate passed a medical cannabis bill. A senator responded by tweeting, "Medical marijuana is a very popular idea. These powerful right wingers do not represent the people of NC. They consistently block progress." A representativetweeted, "North Carolinians are ready for legal, regulated, and taxed marijuana. Opposition to medical marijuana is harming our citizens in so many ways."

The Kansas Senate Federal and State Affairs Committee held several hearings on a medical cannabis bill.

Pennsylvania lawmakers plan to file legislation to allow hemp in animal feed.

Nebraska activists hosted more than 100 signature gathering events for a pair of proposed medical cannabis ballot measures in over 35 cities and towns.

The Colorado Court of Appeals ruled that the state Department of Revenue can be considered a “victim” entitled to restitution when a defendant has evaded marijuana excise taxes.

Connecticut regulators filed changes to proposed medical cannabis testing rules.

New Mexico regulators are readying for the launch of recreational marijuana sales on April 1.

The North Carolina Department of Justice held the first in a series of cannabis webinars it plans to host.

Vermont regulators will consider draft guidance on marijuana packaging requirements on Monday.

Guam regulators will consider marijuana banking and other issues on Monday.

Nevada regulators will hold a public workshop about marijuana consumption lounges on Tuesday.


----------



## JoseyWales

bigsur51 said:


> That’s all Folks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> _STATES_
> 
> 
> ​
> South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem (R) signed six medical cannabis and hemp reform bills into law, including a measure to place a limit on medical marijuana home cultivation.
> 
> Minnesota Gov. Tim Walz (D) included revised fiscal projections associated with marijuana legalization provisions in his supplemental budget recommendations.
> 
> New Hampshire Gov. Chris Sununu (R) said he's "not fully committal" on his position against legalizing marijuana.
> 
> California Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) appointed a new deputy director of public affairs for the Department of Cannabis Control. Separately, a senator filed a bill to establish a tax credit for marijuana retailers.
> 
> Washington State's treasurer blamed robberies on marijuana businesses on Congress's failure to enact cannabis banking legislation. He tweeted, "This is exactly why I am in DC this week to urge Congress to pass #cannabisbankingthis year. This was preventable and we all agree on the solution. Congress cannot delay in passing cannabis banking reforms any longer."
> 
> Illinois's attorney general will host an information session on cannabis expungements and social equity opportunities on Monday.
> 
> North Carolina's House speaker said he would be surprised if the Senate passed a medical cannabis bill. A senator responded by tweeting, "Medical marijuana is a very popular idea. These powerful right wingers do not represent the people of NC. They consistently block progress." A representativetweeted, "North Carolinians are ready for legal, regulated, and taxed marijuana. Opposition to medical marijuana is harming our citizens in so many ways."
> 
> The Kansas Senate Federal and State Affairs Committee held several hearings on a medical cannabis bill.
> 
> Pennsylvania lawmakers plan to file legislation to allow hemp in animal feed.
> 
> Nebraska activists hosted more than 100 signature gathering events for a pair of proposed medical cannabis ballot measures in over 35 cities and towns.
> 
> The Colorado Court of Appeals ruled that the state Department of Revenue can be considered a “victim” entitled to restitution when a defendant has evaded marijuana excise taxes.
> 
> Connecticut regulators filed changes to proposed medical cannabis testing rules.
> 
> New Mexico regulators are readying for the launch of recreational marijuana sales on April 1.
> 
> The North Carolina Department of Justice held the first in a series of cannabis webinars it plans to host.
> 
> Vermont regulators will consider draft guidance on marijuana packaging requirements on Monday.
> 
> Guam regulators will consider marijuana banking and other issues on Monday.
> 
> Nevada regulators will hold a public workshop about marijuana consumption lounges on Tuesday.


All good. Congress needs to remove Marijuana from the class 1 drug status to allow interstate banking. Local and States have to back off the amount of taxes associated with marijuana purchases. Also I would like to see the stats on the states that have legalized marijuana for things like DWI, 911 home issues, increased medical issues, work place and alike.


----------



## bigsur51

This mornings cannabis news






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The House of Representatives could vote on a federal cannabis legalization bill next week, with a congressional staffer and a key advocate telling Marijuana Moment it’s being discussed at high levels. Nothing is official yet, but an announcement could be imminent.

National Institute on Drug Abuse Director Nora Volkow surprised Sen. Bill Cassidy (R-LA) at a hearing by informing him that teen marijuana use is not increasing in states that have enacted legalization.



​



Utah Gov. Spencer Cox (R) signed a bill to create a task force to study and make recommendations on the therapeutic use of psychedelics such as psilocybin for treating mental health disorders. The measure passed the full legislature with only two lawmakers voting against it.



​



The Maryland Senate Finance Committee held a hearing on House-passed marijuana legalization bills, with some lawmakers criticizing the lack of detail on issues like licensing and equity—as well as the idea of putting the issue on the ballot at all.



​



The Hazel Park, Michigan City Council unanimously passed a measure to decriminalize psychedelics—with the sponsor discussing his own psilocybin use before the vote. Meanwhile, the Board of State Canvassers approved the language of a broader legalization initiative that activists are seeking to qualify for November's statewide ballot.



​



Colorado Springs, Colorado activists have been cleared to collect signatures to place an initiative to legalize recreational marijuana sales on the local November ballot.


----------



## bigsur51

Moar News




_FEDERAL_



The White House Office of National Drug Control Policy is expected to issue its overdue drug control strategy soon.

The U.S. Department of Agriculture tweeted about the availability of hemp revenue protection insurance.

Sen. Mike Braun (R-IN) said he anticipates that marijuana legalization will become a "more important conversation in Indiana."

Sen. Tom Cotton (R-AK) criticized Supreme Court nominee Judge Ketanji Brown Jackson for saying that a convicted drug seller had "no victims."






_STATES_



New Mexico Gov. Michelle Lujan Grisham (D) tweeted, "We're legalizing cannabis & through it we're paving the way for a diversified economy that will create thousands of good paying jobs for years to come."

A group of Arkansas activists plans to drop its effort to place a marijuana legalization initiative on this November's ballot and will instead target 2024 with a new measure.

The Louisiana House Administration of Criminal Justice Committee held a hearing on a bill to increase penalties for juvenile marijuana possession.

A Kentucky senator asked the House to delay consideration of his bill to ban delta-8 THC products while he works on an amendment to the Senate-passed legislation so that it would simply prohibit sales to people under 21.

A Pennsylvania senator authored an op-ed arguing against the legalization of marijuana.

Alabama's top medical cannabis regulator said rules for the program are expected to be filed this summer, with the state on pace to start accepting dispensary applications by September.

New Mexico regulators filed amended cannabis rules.

New Jersey regulators are expected to approve the first batch of conditional marijuana cultivation and manufacturing license applications on Thursday.

Texas regulators are accepting public comments for a review of rules for the state's limited medical cannabis program.

Oregon regulators published an updated marijuana sampling and testing guide.

Arizona regulators are preparing to hold a lottery to award marijuana social equity licenses next month.

Washington State regulators sent a reminder to apply for hemp licenses by the March 31 deadline.

North Carolina's Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services tweeted, "Five farmers in our state have started producing hemp fiber as new and emerging crop. From clothing to building materials, hemp fiber can be used in a variety of ways."

Georgia medical cannabis regulators delayed a scheduled Thursday meeting until March 30.

Florida's Medical Cannabis Advisory Committee and Hemp Advisory Committee will meet on Thursday.


----------



## WeedHopper

Big it would be great if Congress made weed Legal.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

WeedHopper said:


> Big it would be great if Congress made weed Legal.


Congress needs to pass one around…


----------



## JoseyWales

SubmarineGirl said:


> Congress needs to pass one around…


Fraternity Of Man - Don't Bogart That Joint - YouTube  It can't hurt.


----------



## bigsur51

Todays Pot News






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



House of Representatives leadership formally included a federal marijuana legalization bill in a list of legislation they plan to take up for floor votes next week.



​



The Senate unanimously approved a bill to remove barriers to marijuana research.



​



Washington State officials are stepping up the push on Congress to pass a marijuana banking bill following a recent spate of deadly robberies on cash-intensive cannabis businesses in the state.



​



The Hawaii Senate Health Committee approved two resolutions calling for the formation of a psilocybin working group to explore the therapeutic potential of the psychedelic—but the measures were amended to make patient access provisions contingent on federal approval.



​



Nebraska activists are scrambling to raise money and enlist volunteers after a large donor who committed to fund their signature drive to place two medical cannabis initiatives on the ballot is no longer able to help due to “a personal and tragic circumstance.”



​



*Sponsor Message*


----------



## bigsur51

Moar Weed News




_FEDERAL_



The Defense Office of Hearings and Appeals reversed a judge's ruling that a man could receive a security clearance even after using marijuana subsequent to applying.

Customs and Border Protection is asking a federal judge to dismiss a lawsuit claiming its seizures of hash oil during temporary traffic checkpoints were unconstitutional.

The Drug Enforcement Administration said it is taking steps to expand access to medication-assisted treatment for people with opioid-related substance use disorder.

Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) tweeted, "As Senate Majority Leader: Comprehensive federal cannabis legalization with justice for the communities most impacted by the War on Drugs—especially for communities of color—is a Senate priority. We will move forward."

Ten Senate Republicans have signed onto a bill to eliminate the sentencing disparity between crack and powder cocaine, likely clearing its way to passage.

Former Rep. Patrick Kennedy (D-RI) coauthored an op-ed cheering Virginia lawmakers' failure to pass a marijuana commercialization bill this session.






_STATES_



Utah Gov. Spencer Cox (R) signed two medical cannabis reform bills into law.

Kentucky's Senate president said leadership in his chamber is not interested in hearing a presentation from the sponsor of a House-passed medical cannabis bill. Meanwhile, the majority floor leader said he believes the bill is "done for the year."

The Oklahoma House of Representatives approved more than a dozen medical cannabis reform bills.

The Minnesota House Judiciary Finance and Civil Law Committee approved a bill on tribal medical cannabis programs.

The Ohio House Government Oversight Committee held a hearing on a bill to expand medical cannabis access.

A Florida senator authored an op-ed saying that it's time for the state to legalize marijuana.

A spokesperson for a California senator defended his bill aimed at increasing medical cannabis access from criticism by some advocates who say it could inadvertently restrict delivery services.

Oregon Democratic House candidate Kaliko Castille highlighted his work in the cannabis industry in his first campaign ad. (Disclosure: Castille supports Marijuana Moment's work with a monthly pledge on Patreon.)

New Jersey regulators delayed a vote on allowing current medical cannabis dispensaries to sell recreational marijuana, but approved 68 conditional licenses for adult-use cultivators and manufacturers.

Georgia officials are asking a judge to lift a temporary hold placed on a local prosecutor's ability to go after sellers of delta-8 THC products.

The Pennsylvania Liquor Control Board said beer and wine licensees cannot sell CBD-infused edibles.

Connecticut  regulators began accepting lottery applications for marijuana transporter licenses.

New Mexico regulators said there is enough marijuana produced to meet consumer demand when adult-use sales launch on April 1.

The Missouri Department of Agriculture announced the recipients of grant funding that will be used to expand hemp fiber processing capacity.

Alabama officials are focusing on raising awareness about delta-8 THC products as part of National Poison Prevention Week.

Texas regulators published a list of registered hemp laboratories.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> Todays Pot News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> _TOP THINGS TO KNOW_
> 
> 
> ​
> House of Representatives leadership formally included a federal marijuana legalization bill in a list of legislation they plan to take up for floor votes next week.
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> The Senate unanimously approved a bill to remove barriers to marijuana research.
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> Washington State officials are stepping up the push on Congress to pass a marijuana banking bill following a recent spate of deadly robberies on cash-intensive cannabis businesses in the state.
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> The Hawaii Senate Health Committee approved two resolutions calling for the formation of a psilocybin working group to explore the therapeutic potential of the psychedelic—but the measures were amended to make patient access provisions contingent on federal approval.
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> Nebraska activists are scrambling to raise money and enlist volunteers after a large donor who committed to fund their signature drive to place two medical cannabis initiatives on the ballot is no longer able to help due to “a personal and tragic circumstance.”
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> *Sponsor Message*


the Cannabidiol and Marihuana Research Expansion Act. It cleared the full chamber unanimously, without debate. 
wow, that’s one for the record. And at least it’s something…


----------



## CrashMagnet

Not sure I want Congress to legalize the stuff. They see how much the states are making on the pretense of protecting users and want some of that free cash flow. If you think it's expensive now, just wait until the feds get in on it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

CrashMagnet said:


> Not sure I want Congress to legalize the stuff. They see how much the states are making on the pretense of protecting users and want some of that free cash flow. If you think it's expensive now, just wait until the feds get in on it.


I’m good as long as they let me grow…


----------



## WeedHopper

Love this thread Big.


----------



## CrashMagnet

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m good as long as they let me grow…



Until they add a $25 seed tax, home grower licensing, warrantless in-home "health" inspections, etc : )


----------



## JoseyWales

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m good as long as they let me grow…


That's the problem the Feds can show up any time BC It's still a class 1 substance and you're in trouble.


----------



## Hippie420

JoseyWales said:


> That's the problem the Feds can show up any time BC It's still a class 1 substance and you're in trouble.


Ya know, taking it off the scheduled drug list would be enough. If it ain't on the list, it ain't illegal, right?


----------



## JoseyWales

Hippie420 said:


> Ya know, taking it off the scheduled drug list would be enough. If it ain't on the list, it ain't illegal, right?


Yup, changes a lot of things for sure.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Hippie420 said:


> Ya know, taking it off the scheduled drug list would be enough. If it ain't on the list, it ain't illegal, right?


Yes what’s up with that anyway?


----------



## JoseyWales

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes what’s up with that anyway?


Because it's on the category 1 substance the Federal Gov can get you any time they want, they can go after banks just for holing a business account with you, Transfer of funds over state lines is a big one for the feds. Rico act has meaning still.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Still crazy to me that’s it’s schedule 1 after all this time


----------



## bigsur51

Pot News for Monday March 28





_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



House Judiciary Committee Chairman Jerrold Nadler (D-NY)—whose federal marijuana legalization bill is set for a floor vote in Congress this week—sent a joint fundraising email to the list of cannabis political action committee BOWL PAC.



​



New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy (D) said that despite regulators’ delay on voting to let medical cannabis dispensaries start selling recreational cannabis, the launch of sales is still only a “matter of weeks” away. Regulators will meet again on April 11.



​



The Colorado House Business Affairs & Labor Committee rejected a bill that initially would have allowed medical cannabis use in the workplace—even after amending it to merely create a task force to study employment protections for marijuana consumers.



​



Michigan officials are distributing nearly $150 million in marijuana tax revenue to localities, public schools and a transportation fund. Meanwhile, regulators approved the state’s first licensed  cannabis consumption lounge.



​



The Missouri House Veterans Committee held a hearing on a bill to let voters decide on adding greater oversight to ensure that medical cannabis tax revenue goes to veterans services.



​


----------



## bigsur51

Moar Pot News







_FEDERAL_



The Internal Revenue Service is reportedly ramping up audits on cannabis businesses.

Sen. Steve Daines (R-MT) posted a video of himself touring a hemp processing facility.

Rep. Ed Perlmutter (D-CO) thanked Washington State's treasurer for authoring an op-ed calling on Congress to pass marijuana banking legislation.

Rep. Marie Newman (D-IL) tweeted that she "hosted my first cannabis roundtable to discuss how we can support an equitable cannabis industry here in Illinois."

Rhode Island Democratic congressional candidate Michael Neary was arrested in Ohio for possession of marijuana and menacing by stalking.

The House bill to deschedule marijuana and fund programs to repair drug war harms got four new cosponsors for a total of 114.





_STATES_



Washington State Gov. Jay Inslee (D) signed a bill setting requirements for how marijuana revenue will be appropriated. Separately, the state  treasurerauthored an op-ed calling on Congress to pass cannabis banking legislation.

South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem (R) vetoed a bill that would have automatically removed certain marijuana charges and convictions from criminal background checks.

New Mexico Gov. Michelle Lujan Grisham (D) signed intergovernmental cannabis agreements with two Pueblo tribes. She also tweeted, "We're moving New Mexico forward! We're using bold ideas to give New Mexicans a brighter future. By legalizing cannabis, we're expanding economic opportunities for communities around the state and creating a whole new revenue stream." And, she tweeted, "We legalized cannabis and with it, we're going to bring in $31 million in revenue in its first year alone. This means new opportunity for New Mexico!" She also tweeted, "A year ago I enacted legislation legalizing recreational cannabis in New Mexico. Sales start on Friday. That's it, that's the tweet."

Vermont Gov. Phil Scott (R) signed a bill setting marijuana licensing fees.

Kentucky Gov. Andy Beshear (D) tweeted, "It’s time for the General Assembly to legalize medicinal marijuana. The people of Kentucky strongly support joining the 37 other states that have done so."

Hawaii Gov. David Ige (D) said he is still opposed to legalizing marijuana.

Wisconsin Gov. Tony Evers (D) pardoned more people for marijuana and other offenses.

Florida Democratic gubernatorial candidate Nikki Fried, currently the agriculture commissioner, authored an op-ed on the need to legalize marijuana.

Pennsylvania Democratic gubernatorial candidate Josh Shapiro, currently the attorney general, tweeted, "We can cut costs, legalize recreational marijuana, and raise the minimum wage in Pennsylvania. We just have to win in November."

Michigan activists began collecting signatures for a proposed ballot measure to legalize psychedelics.

The Tennessee House Health Subcommittee approved a bill to create a framework for a medical cannabis program.

A Missouri representative said he's not sure if he will heed calls to add license caps to his marijuana legalization bill.

A Rhode Island senator who is sponsoring a marijuana legalization bill signaled that he's open to altering its expungement provisions to make them "as automatic as Rhode Island law will allow."

Tennessee Democratic lawmakers criticized Republicans for considering legislation to crack down on delta-8 THC products.

An Indiana senator tweeted, "I'm glad to see Congress moving forward on marijuana legislation. Congress must pass something this year to help get the ball rolling on reform in states like Indiana. Regardless of their efforts, I will continue pushing for what the vast majority of Hoosiers want, the legalization of medical and/or recreational cannabis."

Illinois regulators are being sued over allegations that their marijuana business licensing lottery process discriminates against out-of-state residents.

Vermont regulators will discuss marijuana business application guidance on Monday.

Arizona regulators will hold a lottery for marijuana social equity business licenses on April 8.


----------



## joeb631a

JoseyWales said:


> Because it's on the category 1 substance the Federal Gov can get you any time they want, they can go after banks just for holing a business account with you, Transfer of funds over state lines is a big one for the feds. Rico act has meaning still.


I know the guy who wrote the RICO act . He was a law professor where my nephew went to college . His son used to be a town atty on the east end I knew also and way better .a mild DB


----------



## bigsur51

Have some coffee and read some Pot News






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



President Joe political name’s new budget again proposes to continue a rider blocking Washington, D.C. from legalizing recreational marijuana sales. It does also include a separate longstanding provision to protect state medical cannabis laws from federal interference, however, and additionally proposes to change the names of several government bodies by removing mention of the stigmatizing term “drug abuse."



​



The House Judiciary Committee published a nearly 500-page report on the federal marijuana legalization bill that’s set to receive a floor vote this week. It previews the pro- and anti-reform arguments Democrats and Republicans are likely to make during the debate.



​



Bipartisan members of Congress began filing amendments to the marijuana legalization bill that’s up for a floor vote this week. Several would simply require studies, but one Democratic-led measure would maintain certain cannabis penalties.



​



Michigan activists launched a signature drive to qualify a ballot initiative to legalize possessing, cultivating and sharing psychedelics while setting up a system for their therapeutic and spiritual use.



​



The Maryland Senate Finance Committee discussed revisions to a marijuana legalization bill to make it more in line with House-passed proposals—including by delaying setting rules for the cannabis market until after voters approve a ballot referendum.



​



A new poll found that most New York voters oppose regulators’ move to prioritize marijuana dispensary licenses for people with prior cannabis convictions in their families.


----------



## joeb631a

bigsur51 said:


> Have some coffee and read some Pot News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> _TOP THINGS TO KNOW_
> 
> 
> ​
> President Joe political name’s new budget again proposes to continue a rider blocking Washington, D.C. from legalizing recreational marijuana sales. It does also include a separate longstanding provision to protect state medical cannabis laws from federal interference, however, and additionally proposes to change the names of several government bodies by removing mention of the stigmatizing term “drug abuse."
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> The House Judiciary Committee published a nearly 500-page report on the federal marijuana legalization bill that’s set to receive a floor vote this week. It previews the pro- and anti-reform arguments Democrats and Republicans are likely to make during the debate.
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> Bipartisan members of Congress began filing amendments to the marijuana legalization bill that’s up for a floor vote this week. Several would simply require studies, but one Democratic-led measure would maintain certain cannabis penalties.
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> Michigan activists launched a signature drive to qualify a ballot initiative to legalize possessing, cultivating and sharing psychedelics while setting up a system for their therapeutic and spiritual use.
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> The Maryland Senate Finance Committee discussed revisions to a marijuana legalization bill to make it more in line with House-passed proposals—including by delaying setting rules for the cannabis market until after voters approve a ballot referendum.
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> A new poll found that most New York voters oppose regulators’ move to prioritize marijuana dispensary licenses for people with prior cannabis convictions in their families.


Wish you had a news channel Brother ...


----------



## bigsur51

Have another cup with some chocolate cake







_FEDERAL_



The U.S. Court of Appeals for the Eleventh Circuit said the Board of Immigration Appeals was wrong to find that a marijuana possession conviction made a man ineligible for a form of deportation protection.

Rep. Earl Blumenauer (D-OR) said the margin of passage for a federal marijuana legalization bill could be tighter this week than last time it was voted on in 2020.

Rep. Steve Cohen (D-TN) tweeted, "Marijuana doesn’t kill you. Heroin and meth do, and until you deal with the truth, the kids won’t believe you at all! Absurd to criminalize marijuana like other drugs!"

Rep. Angie Craig (D-MN) tweeted, "This week the House is expected to take up a vote on the MORE Act – a bill to legalize marijuana on the federal level. Commonsense regulation of cannabis products is vital to having a fair legal system and keeping legitimate businesses out of legal limbo."

Missouri Democratic congressional candidate Henry Martin tweeted, "Marijuana should be legal across the United States. When I'm elected to Congress, I will propose legislation to legalize cannabis and expunge all non-violent marijuana arrests from the records. Our current state-by-state model is unworkable and leads to prison for far too many."

New York Republican congressional candidate George Santos authored an op-ed expressing concern that a federal marijuana legalization bill up for a House vote this week could preempt state criminalization laws.





_STATES_



New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy (D) tweeted, "Four years ago, I announced major reforms to expand access to medical cannabis. Since then, we’ve increased enrollment by over 110,000 patients – bringing our program to 127,000 total active patients. Proud to have a compassionate program that meets the needs of more patients."

New Mexico Gov. Michelle Lujan Grisham (D) tweeted, "New Mexico! This Friday we make history for our state with the legalization of recreational cannabis. By legalizing cannabis we are diversifying our economy, providing new opportunities for small businesses, entrepreneurs, and workers." Separately, regulators recalled moldy medical cannabis products from Sacred Garden. And, regulators also posted about steps they are taking to ensure that medical cannabis supplies will be sufficient as the recreational market launches.

Ohio Democratic gubernatorial candidate John Cranley, a former Cincinnati mayor, tweeted, "There's shouldn't be a single Ohioan sitting in jail or struggling to get a job because of using marijuana. It's time to legalize marijuana, expunge the records, and invest that tax revenue back into our communities to create new, good-paying jobs."

Alabama Republican gubernatorial candidate Tim James criticized state officials for pushing to establish a “drug cartel” to sell medical cannabis.

The South Dakota Senate failed to override Gov. Kristi Noem's (R) veto of a bill that would have automatically removed certain marijuana charges and convictions from criminal background checks.

The Georgia Senate approved a bill to clarify that documents maintained by medical cannabis regulators are subject to open records laws and to require that business license applications be reevaluated.

The Missouri House Health and Mental Health Policy held a second hearing on a bill to legalize a wide range of psychedelics for therapeutic use at designated care facilities while further decriminalizing low-level possession in general.

A South Carolina House subcommittee will hold a hearing on a medical cannabis bill on Thursday.

An Illinois representative is in the early stages of drafting a bill to decriminalize psychedelics and create a framework for therapeutic psilocybin access.

A Louisiana senator filed a bill to allow people to apply for resentencing of past marijuana convictions.

An Oklahoma senator authored an op-ed about medical cannabis reform legislation.

A Tennessee representative expressed disappointment about the failure of legislation to put marijuana questions on the ballot.

Nevada regulators proposed revised hemp product rules.

Montana regulators repealed rules on failed marijuana laboratory test samples.

Vermont regulators published guidance for marijuana social equity license applicants.

Washington State regulators sent a newsletter addressing several marijuana issues.


----------



## bigsur51

joeb631a said:


> Wish you had a news channel Brother ...



I thought about starting a vlo/blog/u-tube channel but then I thought again…not my cup of tea

besides , Hollywood would discover me and then I’d be famous and there goes my private life

i was trying to be a hero
And wound up a zero


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> I thought about starting a vlo/blog/u-tube channel but then I thought again…not my cup of tea
> 
> besides , Hollywood would discover me and then I’d be famous and there goes my private life
> 
> i was trying to be a hero
> And wound up a zero


I remember what happened to the last guy who tried to do just that, is not worth it.


----------



## bigsur51

Moar News






/ _TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



A group of nine U.S. senators led by Sen. Martin Heinrich (D-NM) sent a letter urging Attorney General Merrick Garland to "respect the inherent sovereignty of Tribal governments” that choose to legalize marijuana.



​



New Jersey’s Senate president is forming a special committee to conduct oversight of what he says is a "totally unacceptable” delay in launching recreational marijuana sales in the state.



​



The Georgia House Veterans Affairs Committee unanimously approved a resolution to form a study committee to investigate the therapeutic potential of psychedelics like psilocybin and make recommendations for reforms.



​



Washington State’s treasurer and cannabis regulatorstore into Congress for its failure to pass marijuana banking legislation amid a spate of deadly robberies at dispensaries. 

"A decade of congressional dithering is enough.”




​



Protect Our Kids PAC—a new super PAC run by a leader of prohibitionist group Smart Approaches to Marijuana—is backing a slate of candidates who oppose cannabis commercialization, and is going after pro-legalization Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) as one of its first targets.



​



New Mexico Gov. Michelle Lujan Grisham (D) signed intergovernmental cannabis agreements with two pueblo tribes, days ahead of the state’s launch of recreational marijuana sales


----------



## bigsur51

Moar coffee






_FEDERAL_



The National Institute on Drug Abuse published a draft plan to address racism in addiction science.

Sen. Cory Booker (D-NJ), speaking about a forthcoming marijuana legalization bill, said, “I would love to see it done on 4/20.”

Sen. Tommy Tuberville (R-AL) said "we’re losing the war on drugs down at the border."

Rep. Hakeem Jeffries (D-NY) said a marijuana legalization bill scheduled for a House floor vote this week is "good for the economy, good for economic activity, good for public safety, good for social, racial and economic justice."

Rep. Troy Nehls (R-TX) is conducting a web poll on support for marijuana legalization ahead of a scheduled House vote this week.

Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-SC) said fellow lawmakers have done cocaine in front of him and invited him to an orgy.

The House resolution calling to reduce incarceration by "decriminalizingaddiction," "legalizing marijuana," and "expunging the records of individuals for all drug-related offenses" got one new cosponsor for a total of 19.





_STATES_



Pennsylvania Gov. Tom Wolf (D) tweeted, "Legalizing marijuana boosts the economy. Most importantly, it’s what Pennsylvanians want."

New Mexico Gov. Michelle Lujan Grisham (D) tweeted, "Legalized adult-use cannabis is a critical step forward for a 21st century economy in New Mexico, creating jobs and economic opportunities in communities small and large across the state. After years of effort, we made recreational cannabis a reality – sales start this Friday." She also tweeted, "Hey New Mexico! There are only 3 days until recreational cannabis sales go live! By legalizing cannabis, we're New Mexico's cannabis businesses will help create 11,000 jobs in #NM. We're using bold strategies to ensure we create opportunities for all New Mexicans."

Kentucky's Senate majority floor leader said a House-passed medical cannabis bill has no chance of clearing his chamber.

Here's a look at Oklahoma medical cannabis reform bills that are advancing.

Some Missouri cannabis activists are staging protests against other activists' proposed legalization initiative, calling it a "corrupt marijuana monopoly ballot initiative."

A judge dismissed a lawsuit challenging Georgia regulators' medical cannabis business licensing process.

An Illinois judge declined to take control over a stay that has put marijuana business licenses on hold, saying it should remain under a separate case.

Vermont regulators published guidance on marijuana business application and licensing fees.

Massachusetts regulators issued a final order allowing marijuana business license applicants to conduct required community outreach meetings virtually.

The U.S. Virgin Islands's deputy health commissioner warned about keeping marijuana edibles away from young people.

The California Department of Fish and Wildlife accused an unlicensed marijuana operation of multiple environmental violations.

Ohio regulators published updated medical cannabis patient and caregiver numbers.


----------



## RosterMan

Sur 
Miss all the witty posts , are you coming back to play soon


----------



## bigsur51

bigsur51 said:


> Moar coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> _FEDERAL_
> 
> 
> ​
> The National Institute on Drug Abuse published a draft plan to address racism in addiction science.
> 
> Sen. Cory Booker (D-NJ), speaking about a forthcoming marijuana legalization bill, said, “I would love to see it done on 4/20.”
> 
> Sen. Tommy Tuberville (R-AL) said "we’re losing the war on drugs down at the border."
> 
> Rep. Hakeem Jeffries (D-NY) said a marijuana legalization bill scheduled for a House floor vote this week is "good for the economy, good for economic activity, good for public safety, good for social, racial and economic justice."
> 
> Rep. Troy Nehls (R-TX) is conducting a web poll on support for marijuana legalization ahead of a scheduled House vote this week.
> 
> Rep. Madison Cawthorn (R-SC) said fellow lawmakers have done cocaine in front of him and invited him to an orgy.
> 
> The House resolution calling to reduce incarceration by "decriminalizingaddiction," "legalizing marijuana," and "expunging the records of individuals for all drug-related offenses" got one new cosponsor for a total of 19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> _STATES_
> 
> 
> ​
> Pennsylvania Gov. Tom Wolf (D) tweeted, "Legalizing marijuana boosts the economy. Most importantly, it’s what Pennsylvanians want."
> 
> New Mexico Gov. Michelle Lujan Grisham (D) tweeted, "Legalized adult-use cannabis is a critical step forward for a 21st century economy in New Mexico, creating jobs and economic opportunities in communities small and large across the state. After years of effort, we made recreational cannabis a reality – sales start this Friday." She also tweeted, "Hey New Mexico! There are only 3 days until recreational cannabis sales go live! By legalizing cannabis, we're New Mexico's cannabis businesses will help create 11,000 jobs in #NM. We're using bold strategies to ensure we create opportunities for all New Mexicans."
> 
> Kentucky's Senate majority floor leader said a House-passed medical cannabis bill has no chance of clearing his chamber.
> 
> Here's a look at Oklahoma medical cannabis reform bills that are advancing.
> 
> Some Missouri cannabis activists are staging protests against other activists' proposed legalization initiative, calling it a "corrupt marijuana monopoly ballot initiative."
> 
> A judge dismissed a lawsuit challenging Georgia regulators' medical cannabis business licensing process.
> 
> An Illinois judge declined to take control over a stay that has put marijuana business licenses on hold, saying it should remain under a separate case.
> 
> Vermont regulators published guidance on marijuana business application and licensing fees.
> 
> Massachusetts regulators issued a final order allowing marijuana business license applicants to conduct required community outreach meetings virtually.
> 
> The U.S. Virgin Islands's deputy health commissioner warned about keeping marijuana edibles away from young people.
> 
> The California Department of Fish and Wildlife accused an unlicensed marijuana operation of multiple environmental violations.
> 
> Ohio regulators published updated medical cannabis patient and caregiver numbers.





no

im all business now Amigo


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> no
> 
> im all business now Amigo


Man I was going through your old posting and saw someone posted this I thought you was a super funny guy


----------



## bigsur51

The Last of the March Weed News , get it while it’s hot.







_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The House Rules Committee formally cleared a federal marijuana legalization bill for floor action this week. Some amendments were advanced for votes by the full body, including one to reconsider security clearances denied over cannabis. Others, including one to lower the proposed tax rate on marijuana, were blocked.



​



Congressional Cannabis Caucus co-chair Rep. Dave Joyce (R-OH) told fellow Republicans that he plans to vote against the federal marijuana legalization bill on the floor this week, while offering guidance on alternate approaches. He also revealed that he sent a letter last month to House Judiciary Committee Chairman Jerrold Nadler (D-NY) about his legislation in an offer to work together to amend it to have more bipartisan appeal, apparently to no avail.

Ahead of a House vote on a federal marijuana legalization bill this week, the Congressional Research Service published a new report looking at how cannabis’s Schedule I status impedes research, makes banking difficult and creates collateral consequences for consumers.



​



The Pennsylvania Senate Banking & Insurance Committee unanimously approved a marijuana banking bill. It doesn’t provide the federal protections that cannabis businesses want, but the state-level reform adds pressure on Congress to act.



​



The Maryland Senate Finance Committee approved a House-passed bill to begin implementing marijuana legalization if voters approve a referendum this November, but delayed consideration of separate legislation to actually put the question on the ballot.



​



The Louisiana House Administration of Criminal Justice Committeeapproved a bill to increase marijuana penalties for children—up to the possibility of incarceration—but not for adults.



​


----------



## bigsur51

It ain’t over.





_FEDERAL_



The Food and Drug Administration sent letters warning seven CBD companies to stop claiming their products can prevent or treat COVID-19.

A former U.S. attorney for Kansas authored an op-ed calling on Missouri lawmakers to pass a marijuana legalization bill.

Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) tweeted, "So many Americans live in states where cannabis is legal for adult recreational use. It’s past time for the federal government to catch up. Comprehensive federal cannabis reform with equity for the communities most impacted by the War on Drugs is a Senate priority."

Sen. Marsha Blackburn (R-TN) said marijuana should be rescheduled so its medical benefits can be studied.

Sen. Steve Daines (R-MT) said marijuana legalization "won't pass the Senate."

Sen. James Lankford (R-OK), in a Senate floor speech, criticized the House for including marijuana banking provisions in its China competitiveness bill.

Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) said she was encouraged by the Senate's passage of a cannabis research bill.

Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) said, in a House floor speech, that "the war on drugs was designed as a project to target our Black and Brown communities, and the obvious racial disparities in enforcement show us that it still is, at its core, an effort targeting communities of color."

Rep. Earl Blumenauer (D-OR) tweeted, "It’s time for Congress to catch up with the American public. It’s time to end the failed war on drugs. This week’s House vote to legalize cannabis is one step in that direction."

Rep. Dina Titus (D-NV) tweeted, "Our nation’s anti-marijuana laws are rooted in our country’s racist past and disproportionately target communities of color. It’s time to decriminalize marijuana at the federal level and provide justice for those facing marijuana charges or convictions."


----------



## bigsur51

Still going.

The End.






_STATES_



New Mexico Gov. Michelle Lujan Grisham (D) tweeted, "On Friday, when recreational cannabis becomes legal, we'll have delivered on the promise to expand opportunities for New Mexicans in this new industry, especially small and minority-owned businesses. We're building a New Mexico economy that works for all!"

Ohio Democratic gubernatorial candidate John Cranley, a former Cincinnati mayor, spoke about his support for legalizing marijuana during a primary debate.

Pennsylvania Democratic gubernatorial candidate Josh Shapiro, currently the attorney general, tweeted, "Legalize marijuana. Regulate it. Tax it. But let me be clear: legalization must include expungement for those serving time for possessing small amounts of marijuana."

Oklahoma Democratic gubernatorial candidate Connie Johnson spoke about how the state is poised to benefit from cannabis reform.

The Georgia House of Representatives rejected the Senate's changes to a medical cannabis licensing bill.

The Tennessee Senate Judiciary Committee defeated a medical cannabis bill.

A Minnesota senator filed a bill to allow additional medical cannabis producers.

A Missouri representative said his marijuana legalization bill takes the best aspects of policies in other states.

New York assemblymembers will participate in a forum on decriminalizing psilocybin on April 19.

Illinois regulators proposed rules changes on the marijuana business licensing process.

Rhode Island regulators proposed rules changes on the administration of medical cannabis and CBD to students at schools.

Washington State regulators approved a rule proposal on pesticide testing action levels for cannabis.

The California Task Force to Study and Develop Reparation Proposals for African Americans received testimony on the history of policing and the war on drugs.

Vermont regulators have received 427 marijuana business license prequalification applications.

Nevada regulators issued a health and safety advisory about mislabeled marijuana products.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Thanx Big. I always love the news. Nice to see how much is being discussed at all levels


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanx Big. I always love the news. Nice to see how much is being discussed at all levels





for sure Subgirl

some of us have been fighting the war on drugs since the 60’s and it is somewhat gratifying to see how far we have come since then

i say somewhat because t has been a long long battle and it should have never taken this long to get where we are today

i am soooooo ready for the gumming to remove cannabis from the Schedule 1 list and just go ahead and decriminalize pot across the board

it is way past time


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> for sure Subgirl
> 
> some of us have been fighting the war on drugs since the 60’s and it is somewhat gratifying to see how far we have come since then
> 
> i say somewhat because t has been a long long battle and it should have never taken this long to get where we are today
> 
> i am soooooo ready for the gumming to remove cannabis from the Schedule 1 list and just go ahead and decriminalize pot across the board
> 
> it is way past time


Me too. Thanx so much for your work in this effort


----------



## bigsur51

THE POT NEWS






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The House of Representatives formally began floor consideration of a federal marijuana legalization bill—with Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) offering praise for the reform, saying it "addresses the injustice” of prohibition. Votes on the legislation and several amendments are expected on Friday.



​



A new analysis from the Congressional Budget Office projects that the federal marijuana legalization bill getting a floor vote this week would generate $8.1 billion in revenue over a decade and reduce incarceration by 37,000 person-years.

The New Hampshire House of Representatives approved a bill to legalize marijuana and conduct sales through state-run stores. The body defeated separate legislation to decriminalize psilocybin, however.



​



The Missouri House Public Safety Committee approved a Republican-led marijuana legalization bill called the Cannabis Freedom Act.



​



The South Carolina House Health and Environmental Affairs Subcommittee amended and advanced a Senate-passed medical cannabis bill toward a full committee hearing on Monday.



​



The Alabama Senate Children, Youth, and Human Services Committeeapproved a bill to require women of “childbearing age” to show proof they’re not pregnant in order to buy medical cannabis.



​



The Illinois Senate Executive Committee abruptly postponed debate on a House-passed bill to protect workers from being fired over marijuana as Republican lawmakers pressed the sponsor to respond to a series of hypothetical scenarios.

New Jersey’s delay in launching recreational marijuana sales isn’t particularly unusual compared to other states that have enacted legalization, an analysis suggests.


----------



## bigsur51

Moar News





_FEDERAL_



Rep. Dina Titus (D-NV) tweeted, "Legal marijuana businesses in my district need Congress’ support. It’s time we puff, puff, pass legislation that protects legal marijuana and decriminalizes it!"

Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) tweeted, "Today the House is taking up the MORE Act to decriminalize and deschedule cannabis and expunge many cannabis offenses. 91 percent of Americans support legalizing marijuana. Let’s get it done."

Rep. Bonnie Watson Coleman (D-NJ) tweeted, "By decriminalizing cannabis, we can stop over-incarceration and get one step closer to racial justice. On top of this, 91% of Americans support legalizing cannabis. Tomorrow, the House will vote on the MORE Act, a bill to decriminalize cannabis. I look forward to voting 'yes.'"

Rep. Steve Cohen (D-TN) tweeted, "My whole career I’ve supported decriminalizing legalizing marijuana and expunging the records of those affected by the War on Drugs. Tomorrow, the House will vote to get it done."

Rep. Thomas Massie (R-KY) tweeted, "Think the MORE Act repeals all marijuana crimes? Think again, because it creates new marijuana crimes that could result in someone spending the rest of his or her life time in prison and losing the ability to vote and the right to own a firearm."

Rep. Doug LaMalfa (R-CA) posted that it would be "dangerous and irresponsible to not only decriminalize, but use taxpayer funds to incentivize the selling and usage of marijuana."

Rep. John Joyce (R-PA) said a federal marijuana legalization bill is "poorly thought out."

Rep. Dwight Evans (D-PA) tweeted, "Back in Jan. 2018 I became the first member of PA delegation to legalize marijuana. I support it at the federal level and the PA legislature needs to as well."

The House bill to expand research on medical cannabis got one new cosponsor for a total of nine.


The Senate and House voted to legalize cannabis and drop it from the Schedule 1 to allow immediate legalization statewide.


----------



## bigsur51

The End of Todays Pot News





_STATES_



New York Gov. Kathy Hochul (D) announced that there will be a booth on cannabis industry opportunities at the Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. Career Fair on Thursday. Separately, the Assembly majority leader tweeted about the one-year anniversary of the state's marijuana legalization law being enacted.

New Mexico Gov. Michelle Lujan Grisham (D) tweeted, "New Mexico's recreational cannabis effort preserved and expanded the medical cannabis program, ensuring current patients can continue to receive the high-quality medicine they depend on." She also tweeted, "Just 1 day until NM makes history by legalizing cannabis. This moment means new opportunities and a clean slate for those with low-level cannabis charges. It's time we begin to address the failed war on drugs and its disproportionate impact on minorities and young people." And she tweeted, "Recreational cannabis is the next frontier of New Mexico's economic expansion. Entrepreneurs will benefit from the opportunity to create lucrative new enterprises, and the state and local governments will benefit from millions in new tax revenue. Sales start tomorrow."

Florida Democratic gubernatorial candidate Nikki Fried, currently the agriculture commissioner, sent a letter urging the state's congressional delegation to support a federal marijuana legalization bill.

The Washington, D.C. Council is scheduled to consider a bill to let medical cannabis patients self-certify for access without a doctor's recommendation on Tuesday.

The Massachusetts Senate Ways and Means Committee approved a cannabis equity bill.

The Ohio Senate Health Committee held a hearing on a House-passed bill to add autism spectrum disorder as a medical cannabis qualifying condition.

A California senator participated in an event to support his bill to place warning labels on cannabis products.

Pennsylvania regulators are being sued over the recall of medical cannabis vape products.

Connecticut's Bond Commission approved $10 million in funding for the Social Equity Council to help people enter the cannabis industry.

Washington State regulators adopted a policy statement on cannabis quality control testing.

Oregon regulators published a bulletin on marijuana product potency issues and changes to daily sales limits.

Texas legislators in a surprise move legalized cannabis statewide starting today.


----------



## bigsur51

Extra!
Extra!
Read all about it!



House Set to Vote on a Bill to Legalize Marijuana Today. What That Means for Cannabis Stocks.


C annabis stocks were dipping Friday ahead of a highly anticipated House vote on a bill to decriminalize marijuana. 


The House of Representatives bill, called the Marijuana Opportunity Reinvestment and Expungement Act, or MORE Act, would remove marijuana from the list of scheduled substances and impose a federal tax on marijuana products.  It would also establish a process to expunge prior cannabis convictions.


On Wednesday, the House Rules Committee voted to move the MORE Act to an official floor vote scheduled for mid-morning Friday. 


Pot stocks traded lower Friday in anticipation of the vote. Aurora Cannabis (ticker: ACB) was down 0.6%, Curaleaf (CURA) was losing 0.3%, and Cronos Group (CRON) dipped 0.1%. Sundial Growers ( SNDL ) lost 0.3%, and Canopy Growth ( CGC) 1%. Tilray Brands (TLRY ) stock was up 0.2%. 


Thirty six states and the District of Columbia have legalized medical marijuana over the last few years, and 19 states plus D.C. have decriminalized recreational marijuana use for adults, said House Judiciary Committee Chairman Jerrold Nadler, one of the bill’s sponsors.


“If states are the laboratories of democracy, it is long past time for the federal get to recognize that this experiment in legalization has been a resounding success,” he said at Wednesday’s committee hearing.  


Federal legalization could have major ramifications for cannabis companies, which would no longer be subject to a section of the U.S. internal revenue code that prohibits taxpayers from deducting business expenses associated with controlled substances, wrote Pedro Palandrani, director of research at Global X ETFs, in an emailed statement. Palandrani oversees the firm’s cannabis ETF (POTX), which was down 0.4%.


Legalization also could unlock access to basic financing options, like loans and capital raising on U.S. exchanges, that were previously inaccessible to cannabis companies, he added. 


“Furthermore, the possible establishment of cannabis as a commodity with futures contracts and more relaxed regulations regarding land use for cannabis cultivation could also assist developing supply chain dynamics,” Palandrani wrote.


Analysts widely expect the bill to clear the House, but are more skeptical about its prospects in the Senate. In 2020, a similar bill passed the House but stalled in the upper chamber after failing to garner sufficient support. 


They are more optimistic that the Secure and Fair Enforcement Banking Act, or SAFE Act, passes later this year. The SAFE Act would prohibit federal banking regulators from penalizing banks that work with cannabis businesses legalized by states. The House passed the measure in February.


But the SAFE Act would have a limited positive impact on cannabis operators, analysts said. Weed would remain illegal at a federal level, creating an obstacle for Canadian companies like Tilray to move into the U.S.


----------



## Kindbud

Please oh please great and powerful creator of the universe let the house and then the senate pass this MORE act bill!! I wonder how long after it passes the house the senate will vote on it?? Hopefully soon would love for it to become legal this year soon so I can put these plants in my backyard lol and the front right by the steps that lead into my home lmao...
..edit..
Looked it up just depends on the senate how fast it is passed or shut down please oh please senate soon been too long that a harmless plant has been illegal


----------



## Kindbud

F.uck Rep of the house Oregon Cliff Bentz arguing against marijuana legalization for stupid reasons SHAME ON YOU


----------



## sharonp

Kindbud said:


> Please oh please great and powerful creator of the universe let the house and then the senate pass this MORE act bill!! I wonder how long after it passes the house the senate will vote on it?? Hopefully soon would love for it to become legal this year soon so I can put these plants in my backyard lol and the front right by the steps that lead into my home lmao...
> ..edit..
> Looked it up just depends on the senate how fast it is passed or shut down please oh please senate soon been too long that a harmless plant has been illegal


The Senate can change the bill. I think it has a good chance of passing though.


----------



## sharonp

I think the states where it isn't legal are going to be playing catch up. They are losing money. Even hemp is profitable.


----------



## sharonp

Kindbud said:


> Please oh please great and powerful creator of the universe let the house and then the senate pass this MORE act bill!! I wonder how long after it passes the house the senate will vote on it?? Hopefully soon would love for it to become legal this year soon so I can put these plants in my backyard lol and the front right by the steps that lead into my home lmao...
> ..edit..
> Looked it up just depends on the senate how fast it is passed or shut down please oh please senate soon been too long that a harmless plant has been illegal


Prohibition. That is the word. Cigarettes are more harmful.


----------



## lowrider82

Forget the More Act, it will still send people to jail for weed...  Republicans have a better bill called States Reform Act.  To bad the parties won't bring the other sides bills to the floor for a vote.  Hate the two party system


----------



## spunom

lowrider82 said:


> Forget the More Act, it will still send people to jail for weed...  Republicans have a better bill called States Reform Act.  To bad the parties won't bring the other sides bills to the floor for a vote.  Hate the two party system


The two party system only exists because the People keep it that way.


----------



## bigsur51

Mondays Pot News







/ _TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The House of Representatives voted to federally legalize marijuana. The bill now heads to the Senate, where Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) will soon file his own cannabis bill.



​



White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki said President Joe political name agrees with most Democratic lawmakers that “our current marijuana laws are not working,” but declined to specify if he supports the legalization bill the House passed hours earlier.



​



Days after approving legalization, the House of Representatives is set to vote Monday on a bill to remove barriers to conducting marijuana research—including by allowing access to dispensary products. The Senate passed separate cannabis science legislation last month.



​



The Maryland House of Delegates and Senate officially voted to put a marijuana legalization referendum on the November ballot and send Gov. Larry Hogan (R) a separate bill to begin implementation if voters approve the reform.



​



A large number of lawmakers weighed in with reactions to the House passing a federal marijuana legalization bill. Noting the Senate’s failure to act on cannabis, for example, bill sponsor Rep. Jerry Nadler (D-NY) said, “Sometimes I think we'd be better off if we didn't have a Senate.”

Cannabis Caucus Co-chair Rep. Dave Joyce (R-OH) explained in a Marijuana Moment op-ed why he was not willing to vote for the only marijuana legalization bill that’s moving in Congress.

Washington State’s treasurer sent a letter urging counterparts in other states to help pressure Congress to pass a marijuana banking bill amid a spate of deadly robberies at largely-cash dispensaries.



​


----------



## bigsur51

Monday continued




_FEDERAL_




Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-SC) said he doesn't support legalizing marijuana but does see "value" and "legitimacy" in medical cannabis.

Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-GA) said she is unaware of psychedelics legislation advancing in the Georgia legislature.

Pennsylvania Democratic Senate candidate John Fetterman, currently the lieutenant governor, tweeted, "Today the House passed the MORE Act. It’s a step in the right direction to ending the racist War on Drugs. Like I’ve ALWAYS said >>> Just legalize weed already.  Remove from Schedule I  Expunge Convictions.  Common sense Homegrow"

Indiana Democratic Senate candidate Thomas McDermott tweeted, "US House of Representatives passes legalized cannabis. Now the bill heads to the US Senate, where it’s fate is much less clear. Does @SenToddYoung support legal cannabis? Because I do."

Texas Democratic congressional candidate Jessica Cisneros criticized incumbent Rep. Henry Cuellar (D-TX) for voting against a marijuana legalization bill, tweeting, "I've seen the consequences marijuana charges have in my community and clients I’ve worked with—families torn, deportations, loss of jobs and housing. The list goes on. Meanwhile, Rep. Cuellar sees criminalization as a way to line the pockets of his private prison donors."

South Carolina Republican congressional candidate Katie Arrington criticized incumbent Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) for "flip-flopp[ing]" by voting against a marijuana legalization bill.

The House bill to require the Department of Veterans Affairs to study medical cannabis got two new cosponsors for a total of six.


----------



## bigsur51

And that is a wrap for Monday 





_STATES_



Utah Gov. Spencer Cox (R) signed legislation on employment protections for medical cannabis patients and adding acute pain as a qualifying condition.

Oklahoma Gov. Kevin Stitt (R) signed a bill prohibiting medical cannabis grow operations from being located within 1,000 feet of schools.

Colorado Gov. Jared Polis (D) and Denver's mayor appeared at the opening of the city's first licensed marijuana hospitality establishment. Separately, the state treasurer tweeted, "Our legal cannabis businesses should be treated like any other legal businesses in Colorado. #safebanking"

Washington State Gov. Jay Inslee (D) tweeted, "I applaud the House for passing the MORE Act and bringing us one step closer to decriminalizing cannabis nationally, a critical and urgent issue of equity. I urge the Senate to consider this bill and the SAFE Banking Act expeditiously. We need urgent federal action to address the dangerous conditions our legal cannabis businesses in Washington face today without access to banking services."

Wisconsin Gov. Tony Evers (D) said the state should join its neighbors in legalizing marijuana.

New York Gov. Kathy Hochul (D) tweeted, "Decriminalizing adult-use cannabis is about righting historic injustices. Thank you to @RepJerryNadler and New York's Democratic House delegation on passing the MORE Act and following in the steps of New York State to create a more just and equitable approach to cannabis." Separately, regulators will release public service messages about marijuana on Monday.

Pennsylvania Gov. Tom Wolf (D) tweeted, "Today in New Mexico the sale of legalized marijuana began. And in Washington D.C. a bill legalizing it nationwide just passed the House. I’m pro-legalization in PA but I've been waiting on our legislature to send me a bill. It's time to legalize marijuana and restore justice." He also tweeted, "April is Second Chance Month. Pennsylvania offers: ⏱ Expedited pardons for marijuana convictions  Clemency  Clean Slate for non-convictions, some misdemeanors, summary offenses."

South Carolina Democratic gubernatorial candidate Joe Cunningham, a former congressman, tweeted, "Today, Congress will vote on the MORE Act, which decriminalizes marijuana at the federal level. I proudly voted for this bill when I was in Congress, and when I’m governor, we'll legalize marijuana on the state level."

Connecticut's attorney general approved regulators' proposal on allowable amounts of mold and yeast in marijuana, with the issue set to go before the Legislative Regulation Review Committee on Wednesday.

Michigan's attorney general spoke at the Hash Bash event.

The Washington, D.C. Council chairman tweeted about his legislation to allow medical cannabis patients to self-certify without a doctor's recommendation.

New Jersey's top marijuana regulator disputed the idea that there has been a "delay" in launching recreational marijuana sales, saying that other states have "rushed" and seen supply issues.

An Arizona Court of Appeals reversed a decision to put a medical cannabis patient on a list of child neglecters and abusers because she used marijuana during pregnancy.

Oregon regulators are accepting public comments on revised proposed psilocybin services rules.

Vermont regulators began accepting applications for marijuana tier-1 cultivators, testing laboratories and integrated licenses, and will meet on Monday to adopt additional rules.

Massachusetts regulators launched a social media campaign about cannabis consumer responsibility ahead of 4/20.

Maryland's Medical Cannabis Commission met.


----------



## joeb631a

bigsur51 said:


> I thought about starting a vlo/blog/u-tube channel but then I thought again…not my cup of tea
> 
> besides , Hollywood would discover me and then I’d be famous and there goes my private life
> 
> i was trying to be a hero
> And wound up a zero


before you know it ,compromising photos ,pictures with Epstein  ,it never ends ...


----------



## RosterMan




----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> And that is a wrap for Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> _STATES_
> 
> 
> ​
> Utah Gov. Spencer Cox (R) signed legislation on employment protections for medical cannabis patients and adding acute pain as a qualifying condition.
> 
> Oklahoma Gov. Kevin Stitt (R) signed a bill prohibiting medical cannabis grow operations from being located within 1,000 feet of schools.
> 
> Colorado Gov. Jared Polis (D) and Denver's mayor appeared at the opening of the city's first licensed marijuana hospitality establishment. Separately, the state treasurer tweeted, "Our legal cannabis businesses should be treated like any other legal businesses in Colorado. #safebanking"
> 
> Washington State Gov. Jay Inslee (D) tweeted, "I applaud the House for passing the MORE Act and bringing us one step closer to decriminalizing cannabis nationally, a critical and urgent issue of equity. I urge the Senate to consider this bill and the SAFE Banking Act expeditiously. We need urgent federal action to address the dangerous conditions our legal cannabis businesses in Washington face today without access to banking services."
> 
> Wisconsin Gov. Tony Evers (D) said the state should join its neighbors in legalizing marijuana.
> 
> New York Gov. Kathy Hochul (D) tweeted, "Decriminalizing adult-use cannabis is about righting historic injustices. Thank you to @RepJerryNadler and New York's Democratic House delegation on passing the MORE Act and following in the steps of New York State to create a more just and equitable approach to cannabis." Separately, regulators will release public service messages about marijuana on Monday.
> 
> Pennsylvania Gov. Tom Wolf (D) tweeted, "Today in New Mexico the sale of legalized marijuana began. And in Washington D.C. a bill legalizing it nationwide just passed the House. I’m pro-legalization in PA but I've been waiting on our legislature to send me a bill. It's time to legalize marijuana and restore justice." He also tweeted, "April is Second Chance Month. Pennsylvania offers: ⏱ Expedited pardons for marijuana convictions  Clemency  Clean Slate for non-convictions, some misdemeanors, summary offenses."
> 
> South Carolina Democratic gubernatorial candidate Joe Cunningham, a former congressman, tweeted, "Today, Congress will vote on the MORE Act, which decriminalizes marijuana at the federal level. I proudly voted for this bill when I was in Congress, and when I’m governor, we'll legalize marijuana on the state level."
> 
> Connecticut's attorney general approved regulators' proposal on allowable amounts of mold and yeast in marijuana, with the issue set to go before the Legislative Regulation Review Committee on Wednesday.
> 
> Michigan's attorney general spoke at the Hash Bash event.
> 
> The Washington, D.C. Council chairman tweeted about his legislation to allow medical cannabis patients to self-certify without a doctor's recommendation.
> 
> New Jersey's top marijuana regulator disputed the idea that there has been a "delay" in launching recreational marijuana sales, saying that other states have "rushed" and seen supply issues.
> 
> An Arizona Court of Appeals reversed a decision to put a medical cannabis patient on a list of child neglecters and abusers because she used marijuana during pregnancy.
> 
> Oregon regulators are accepting public comments on revised proposed psilocybin services rules.
> 
> Vermont regulators began accepting applications for marijuana tier-1 cultivators, testing laboratories and integrated licenses, and will meet on Monday to adopt additional rules.
> 
> Massachusetts regulators launched a social media campaign about cannabis consumer responsibility ahead of 4/20.
> 
> Maryland's Medical Cannabis Commission met.


Thanx big and good morning


----------



## bigsur51

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanx big and good morning





goodest morning SG!

cherry pie and coffee this morning!


----------



## RosterMan

Oh how rude of me 
Good Morning Biggie


----------



## joeb631a

TheBlackHydra said:


> Oh how rude of me
> Good Morning Biggie


awe..thats nice!


----------



## RosterMan

joeb631a said:


> awe..thats nice!


Sorry Joe  Good Morning Little Buddy
Now no one go and think Im getting soft or even Nice now


----------



## joeb631a

TheBlackHydra said:


> Sorry Joe  Good Morning Little Buddy
> Now no one go and think Im getting soft or even Nice now


Morning to you !


----------



## RosterMan

joeb631a said:


> Morning to you !


Now go say Morn to Smoke


----------



## joeb631a

joeb631a said:


> Morning to you !


what r u wearing ? asking for a friend ...


----------



## joeb631a

TheBlackHydra said:


> Now go say Morn to Smoke


will do !


----------



## bigsur51

Marihuana News for Tuesday April 5th







_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The U.S. House of Representatives passed a bill to expand research on marijuana—including by letting scientists study products from dispensaries. The Senate approved a separate cannabis science bill last month.



​



Democratic Cannabis Caucus Co-chairs Reps. Earl Blumenauer (D-OR) and Barbara Lee (D-CA) told Marijuana Moment that GOP Co-chair Rep. Dave Joyce (R-OH) voting against the only legalization bill that’s advancing in Congress does not undermine the bipartisan group’s work.



​



New Mexico Gov. Michelle Lujan Grisham (D) didn’t buy any marijuana when she visited a dispensary on the first day of legal sales—but she says she might in the future, because legalization is “going to stay forever.”



​



Colorado Gov. Jared Polis (D) announced that the state is auctioning off another round of marijuana-themed license plates—including ones reading, "WEED," "420," "BONGWTR,” "BLUNT," "TERPENE," "TOKER," "VISINE" and "NORML—to raise money for programs to aid disabled people.



​



The South Carolina House Medical, Military, Public and Municipal Affairs Committee heard hours of testimony on a Senate-passed medical cannabis bill.



​



The Maryland House Appropriations Committee held a hearing on a Senate-passed bill to create a state fund to provide "cost-free" access to psychedelics like psilocybin, MDMA and ketamine for military veterans suffering from PTSD and traumatic brain injury.



​


----------



## bigsur51

Moar Marihuana News





/ _FEDERAL_



A federal judge dismissed a lawsuit accusing Customs and Border Protectionof illegally detaining more than 3,000 pounds of hemp.

Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) said she expects a hearing on her marijuana legalization bill to take place in the House Oversight Civil Rights and Civil Liberties Subcommittee.

Rep. Eleanor Holmes Norton (D-DC) tweeted, "I’m deeply disappointed the president’s proposed FY23 budget prohibits DC from using its local funds to commercialize recreational marijuana. It’s difficult to reconcile the budget with his support for #DCStatehood, which would end congressional interference in DC local affairs."

Rep. Donald Payne (D-NJ) tweeted, "Too many Black entrepreneurs have been kept out of New Jersey's cannabis industry. We need to do more to create equality in this important, emerging marketplace."

Rep. Melanie Stansbury (D-NM) will hold a telephone town hall on "the state and federal landscape on cannabis" on Tuesday.

Ohio Democratic congressional candidate Nina Turner tweeted, "People are incarcerated for using cannabis while others are legally profiting from it in this country. Legalize it, erase convictions, and make the cannabis industry equitable for Black and brown communities that have been devastated by its criminalization."





_STATES_



New York Gov. Kathy Hochul (D) tweeted about a new public education effort, saying, "After adult-use cannabis was legalized, we promised to provide New Yorkers with the tools to stay healthy. That's why we’ve started Cannabis Conversations, to share information on who can consume, where to consume, & how to consume safely." Separately, regulators opened a 60-day public comment period on proposed marijuana dispensary conditional licensing rules. They also launched a web portal for localities to report repealing bans on cannabis businesses.

New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy (D) said he thinks medical cannabis dispensaries will be able to sell adult-use marijuana within weeks, and that standalone recreational stores are "a couple of months" away. Separately, the Assembly speaker said he met with regulators to express lawmakers' "frustration" with the time it is taking for the state to launch sales.

Maryland Democratic gubernatorial candidate John King, a former U.S. education secretary, tweeted, "I fully support cannabis legalization in Maryland, and will make implementing legalized cannabis in an equitable way a top priority as governor. I urge Governor Hogan to sign this bill and put cannabis on the ballot."

Texas Republican attorney general candidate George P. Bush said he would challenge municipalities that move to reduce marijuana arrests.

The Missouri Senate approved a bill that includes provisions to allow medical cannabis businesses to deduct expenses on their state taxes

Minnesota's House majority leader tweeted, "Cannabis laws were designed to and, tragically, have been effective at criminalizing people from our communities of color, especially the African Americans. I will continue to push for legalization of cannabis as Majority Leader."

The Louisiana House Transportation, Highways and Public Works Committee approved a bill to outlaw smoking marijuana in a moving car.

A Colorado representative who is one of the four handpicked candidates being backed by a new anti-marijuana super PAC that launched last week has tweeted in support of the House passing a federal legalization bill.

An Arkansas campaign says it has collected 35,000 signatures in support of a proposed marijuana legalization initiative.

Nevada regulators proposed revised hemp rules.

Pennsylvania regulators published guidance on taxation of various hemp-derived products.

Michigan regulators are accepting proposals for veterans marijuana research grants.

West Virginia regulators posted a list of licensed hemp businesses.


----------



## joeb631a

I hope jerry  Nadler gets stoned and chokes on a chicken bone dat fat bastage


----------



## sharonp

Hey Big thanks for keeping up with everything.


----------



## bigsur51

sharonp said:


> Hey Big thanks for keeping up with everything.




you are welcome!


now for just $56 bucks a year you can get the news delivered to your email addy every week!

then there is the $9.95 a month News Special

for $19.95 you can get Alerts! and Breaking News! every month!

what a deal!


----------



## joeb631a

bigsur51 said:


> you are welcome!
> 
> 
> now for just $56 bucks a year you can get the news delivered to your email addy every week!
> 
> then there is the $9.95 a month News Special
> 
> for $19.95 you can get Alerts! and Breaking News! every month!
> 
> what a deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292801


That is one good deal i tell you !


----------



## bigsur51

The Weed News never stops!






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) said he is reaching out to Republicans “to see what they want” included in a federal marijuana legalization bill he hopes to file “towards the end of April” with Sens. Cory Booker (D-NJ) and Ron Wyden (D-OR).



​



National Institute on Drug Abuse Director Nora Volkow said the Schedule I status of psychedelics has made it "extremely hard to do research” on the effects of substances like psilocybin and has "slowed down the process enormously.”



​



The Washington, D.C. Council narrowly defeated a measure to effectively legalize recreational marijuana sales by letting adults “self-certify” for medical cannabis without a doctor’s recommendation. Concerns were raised over separate provisions to crack down on unlicensed businesses.



​



The Illinois Department of Financial and Professional Regulation reported that recreational marijuana sales have rebounded following a dip in the first two months of this year. March saw the state’s second highest ever monthly adult-use cannabis sales total.



​



A new federally funded study found that feeding hemp to cows helps reduce their stress levels and results in them spending more time lying down.



​


----------



## bigsur51

It just keeps coming and coming..



_FEDERAL_



The U.S. Border Patrol said it will "continue to take appropriate enforcement action against those who are encountered in possession of marijuana anywhere in the United States" despite New Mexico's legalization law.

Every House member of the Congressional Black Caucus sent a letter urging Senate leaders to hold a vote on House-passed legislation to eliminate the sentencing disparity between crack and powder cocaine.

Rep. Dave Joyce (R-OH) said he plans to file legislation to protect Indian tribes' marijuana programs from federal interference.

Rep. Donald Payne (D-NJ) gave a House floor speech about his vote in favor of a federal marijuana legalization bill.

Rep. Josh Gottheimer (D-NJ) delivered a House floor speech about his amendment to a marijuana legalization bill to fund research on technology to detect impaired driving.

Rep. Debbie Dingell (D-MI) tweeted, "Thankful my bipartisan Medical Marijuana Research Act passed in the House tonight! This important bill will remove barriers & empower researchers who will educate us all about the potential benefits and risks of marijuana use. It’s high time we get this done!"

Rep. Jaime Herrera Beutler (R-WA) expressed skepticism about drug harm reduction policies during a House hearing.

Rep. John Yarmuth (D-KY) spoke about public support for legalizing marijuana.

Kentucky Democratic congressional candidate Conor Halbleib tweeted, "Hal Rogers is more interested in continuing the prison industrial complex than improving the lives of his constituents. I will vote to decriminalize marijuana for the people. Time for a change."

The House bill to expand marijuana research got two new cosponsors for a total of 11.


----------



## bigsur51

There is still moar weed News!






_STATES_



New York Gov. Kathy Hochul (D) tweeted about regulators' new cannabis public education effort, as did the Assembly majority leader.

Utah Gov. Spencer Cox (R) tweeted a video of the Health Department director discussing medical cannabis oversight.

Georgia lawmakers failed to reach a deal on legislation to reform the state's medical cannabis business licensing system by the end of the session.

The Louisiana House of Representatives debated, but did not vote on, a bill that would reinstate the possibility of jail time for minors caught possessing marijuana.

The California Senate Business, Professions and Economic Development Committee approved a bill to require cities to allow medical cannabis access, either through delivery or storefronts. Separately, the Senate Public Safety Committee approved a bill to increase penalties for water theft or pollution related to marijuana cultivation.

A Pennsylvania senator authored an op-ed saying she is "concerned" about how fellow lawmakers are considering legalizing marijuana.

A Colorado Republican Senate candidate says he sold marijuana while in college.

The Massachusetts Supreme Judicial court will hear arguments in a case about municipal marijuana licensing jurisdiction on Wednesday.

Rhode Island regulators issued a recall of medical cannabis products from Summit Medical Compassion Center due to "significant presence of" delta-8 THC.

A consulting firm hired by Arkansas regulators to score medical cannabis business license applications is being sued for allegedly steering licenses to certain companies while failing to disclose conflicts of interest.

Washington State regulators posted questions and answers on new cannabis quality control rules and timelines.

Iowa regulators sent a reminder that the 2022 hemp licensing window closes on April 15.

The Illinois Criminal Justice Information Authority included an update on its cannabis-funded community reinvestment grants program in its annual report.


----------



## WeedHopper

Whats going on in Texas Big?


----------



## bigsur51

The Weed News for Thursday April 7 , 2022





_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The Delaware representative who sponsored a marijuana legalization bill that fell narrowly short on the House floor last month has a new two-track approach to first legalize possession and then pass separate legislation to regulate cannabis sales. New tentative support for the latter measure from the House speaker, who otherwise opposes legalization, could push it along.



​



Naval War College officials sent a warning claiming that a new hemp seed oil-infused Rockstar Energy drink from Pepsi "will cause you and your Sailors to pop-positive on drug tests.”



​



The Colorado House Public & Behavioral Health & Human Services Committee approved a bill to legalize MDMA therapy in the state when it gets federal Food and Drug Administration approval. The panel also defeated a separate psychedelics task force bill at the sponsor's request as activists pursue legalization ballot measures.



​



A new Marijuana Policy Project report found that states generated more than $3.7 billion in tax revenue from recreational marijuana sales in 2021. That doesn’t even include medical cannabis sales, application and licensing fees or industry worker income taxes.



​



A new study found that legalizing marijuana is tied to at least a 10 percent decrease in foster care admissions, including reductions in placements for physical abuse, neglect, parental incarceration and misuse of alcohol and other drugs. It also estimated that foster care systems would see $675 million a year in cost savings under national legalization.



​


----------



## bigsur51

The rest of the News.






_FEDERAL_



White House Office of National Drug Control Policy Director Rahul Guptatestified in a lawsuit accusing pharmaceutical manufacturers of contributing to the opioid crisis.

The Forest Service sent a reminder that marijuana is still banned in the Santa Fe National Forest despite New Mexico's legalization law.

The U.S. Department of Agriculture said licensed hemp businesses are eligible for the Rural Cooperative Development Grant program.

Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) tweeted, "Americans are sending a clear message—they want an end to cannabis prohibition. That’s why @SenBooker,@RonWyden, and I are working to pass our Cannabis Administration and Opportunity Act to end federal the prohibition and undo the harms of the War on Drugs."

Sen. Patty Murray (D-WA) said she is "going to keep pushing the DEA and political name Administration for answers" on a case where terminally ill cancer patients are seeking access to psilocybin therapy under the "Right to Try" law.

Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-VT) tweeted, "It is time to legalize marijuana nationwide and expunge past convictions."

House Democrats tweeted, "Black & Latino people serving long sentences while others make millions in profit is unjust. That’s why House Democrats passed the MORE Act to: Expunge records. Prioritize those harmed by the War on Drugs in the legal market. Decriminalize cannabis federally. #WeNeedMORE"

Rep. David Price (D-NC) tweeted, "As a proud cosponsor, I am pleased that the House has passed the MORE Act. This comprehensive bill will: Decriminalize cannabis on the federal level Expunge records of past cannabis charges Expand cannabis research Invest in communities most impacted by the War on Drugs"

Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) tweeted, "Overall, Black Americans are 3.5 times more likely to be arrested for marijuana possession than whites, despite using at near-identical rates. Legalizing pot is a civil rights issue. We passed the MORE Act to legalize marijuana in the House last week. Time for the Senate to act."

Rep. Donald Norcross (D-NJ) tweeted, "The majority of Americans agree—we’ve got millions of people serving time for outdated marijuana charges, which do nothing to get people back on their feet. By passing the #MOREact we are moving towards a smarter, more compassionate approach to our criminal justice system."

Louisiana Democratic Senate candidate Gary Chambers said the image of a cannabis consumer in 2022 should be "a United States senator."

The Senate bill to require the Department of Veterans Affairs to study medical cannabis got one new cosponsor for a total of two.


----------



## bigsur51

Moar Pot News.







_STATES_



Colorado Gov. Jared Polis (D) spoke about his support for marijuana reform in an interview on the National Cannabis Industry Association's podcast.

Florida Democratic gubernatorial candidate Nikki Fried, currently the agriculture commissioner, spoke about her support for legalizing marijuana.

The Louisiana House of Representatives approved a bill to make it illegal to smoke or vape marijuana in a moving vehicle.

The Washington, D.C. Council sent a press release about members' decision not to act on cannabis legislation.

The Missouri House Special Committee on Criminal Justice held a hearing on a resolution to put a marijuana legalization referendum on the ballot. Separately, a former state Supreme Court chief justice and a former lawmaker coauthored an op-ed arguing that the legislature should pass a marijuana legalization bill instead of letting activists put the issue on the ballot.

Massachusetts senators have filed more than 30 amendments ahead of a Thursday debate on a marijuana reform bill.

A Pennsylvania court ruled that being a medical cannabis patient is not an affirmative defense to a driving under the influence charge. Separately, the chairman of the Senate Law and Justice Committee authored an op-ed about his support for legalizing marijuana.

The Maryland Court of Special Appeals admonished defense attorneys to not confuse marijuana decriminalization with legalization when trying to suppress evidence found in police searches.

A New Mexico judge ordered regulators to allow a cannabis producer to sell some untainted cannabis products after others were found to contain mold.

Michigan regulators launched a new monthly cannabis business disciplinary action report.

The New York Department of Labor posted a new webpage on cannabis industry workforce development. And regulators posted a new webpage with information on the cannabis excise taxes. Separately, a senator plans to announce legislation on Thursday to require cannabis businesses to create a plan to invest in communities disproportionately impacted by the drug war.

Iowa regulators posted a report on the medical cannabidiol program.

The Arkansas Medical Marijuana Commission will meet on Thursday.


----------



## bigsur51

WeedHopper said:


> Whats going on in Texas Big?






A vote for Beto puts weed in the pockets of Texans.






*Understanding Beto O’Rourke’s Stance on Cannabis Legalization*
Ed Weinberg 





Beto O'Rourke has gone head to head against Ted Cruz on cannabis legalization. Image Credit: By Juli Hansen on Shutterstock

Ten years ago, Robert Francis “Beto” O’Rourke was an early advocate for cannabis legalization. Now, like many of the 2020 presidential candidates, he’s taking his advocacy to new levels, making his support for cannabis reform a central issue of his presidential campaign.
*Beto’s Past Stance on Cannabis*
O’Rourke first drew national attention for his support of cannabis legalization in 2009, when he launched a national appeal from his City Council seat in El Paso, Texas — in fact, it was this resolution (and the fallout that ensued) which first brought him into the national spotlight. The resolution called for the U.S. Congress to engage in “an honest, open national debate on ending the prohibition of narcotics.”
He wasn’t just grandstanding; his resolution was in response to the catastrophic cross-border drug war that had seen El Paso’s sister city in Mexico, Ciudad Juárez, endure a doubling of its murder rate in the year leading up to his proposal and become the deadliest city in the world. The resolution received a unanimous vote, but then was quashed under national pressure, much of it coming from Texas Democrats like then-El Paso U.S. Representative Silvestre Reyes. However, federal lawmakers are now considering similar legislationthat would end the national prohibition on cannabis.
In 2011, O’Rourke and fellow City Council member Susie Byrd published a well-received book on the effects of cannabis prohibition, “Dealing Death and Drugs: The Big Business of Dope in the U.S. and Mexico.” In it, they describe the business model of drug trafficking, and explain how cannabis prohibition is implicated in the ever-rising death tolls of U.S. distribution points like Ciudád Juarez.
In the afterword, a populist manifesto is laid out: “If Washington won’t do anything different, if Mexico City won’t do anything different, then it is up to us — the citizens of the border who understand the futility and tragedy of this current policy first hand — to lead the way.”
In 2012, O’Rourke defeated Rep. Reyes in the Democratic primary, despite being attacked for his support of legalization. He later won the general election, and would go on to sponsor several cannabis reform bills as a member of the U.S. Congress.
During his single term as a Congressman, O’Rourke sponsored one piece of pro-cannabis legislation while co-signing onto more than 20 bills that mostly focused on federal cannabis and hemp laws. Several of the co-signed bills protected states that had legalized cannabis from federal intervention, while others focused on medical cannabis’ increasingly prominent role in health care and on protecting those with cannabis convictions from discriminatory treatment.
While his actual achievements may have been limited, his advocacy for legalization was ahead of its time. Now, with support for increased cannabis research now popular among both Democrats and Republicans, O’Rourke is no longer an outlier. And as more states consider legalizing cannabis in 2019, his stance on the plant may endear him to an ever-widening base of voters.
*What Beto’s Saying About Cannabis Now*
O’Rourke declined to defend his House seat in 2018, and instead launched a quixotic challenge against incumbent Republican Senator Ted Cruz, addressing a newly-acquired national audience with his cannabis advocacy.
In a 2017 interview with Texas Monthly, he stressed the need for federal legislation to end the War on Drugs:
“Ending the prohibition on marijuana — not making it a state-by-state issue and hiding behind this baloney states’ rights defense is going to save lives, save billions of dollars, move us from a country that imprisons more of its own citizens than any other country on the face of the planet into one that sees more of those same citizens leading productive, taxpaying, constructive lives in communities all over our state.”
This holistic concern with cannabis reform puts him on equal footing with most of the field of Democratic presidential candidates. With 75 percent of Democratic voters backing legalization, it’s good business — even President Donald political name supports some level of reform.
But political name’s brand of reform support — like the past positions of Hillary Clinton, Kamala Harris, and Elizabeth Warren — defers to the states’ rights argument that O’Rourke has declared insufficient for the past 10 years.
Like many others running for president in 2020, he has also made reference to the interrelation between medical cannabis and the opioid crisis. In 2018, he tweeted, “We see cannabis not as a gateway drug, we see it as an exit path off opiates.” Like many in the medical community, O’Rourke believes swapping prescription painkillers for cannabis could help end one of the most severe public health disasters of the 21st century.
As the presidential campaign gears up, O’Rourke is renewing his calls for federal legalization. His end goal is one that’s increasingly associated with cannabis reform — to “build a criminal justice system that is more fair and that urgently puts our country closer to the words written above the highest court in our land: equal justice under law.”


----------



## RosterMan

No Thanks ^^^^


----------



## WeedHopper

Fk that punk-ass mother fker. I won't sell my soul for weed legalization like a lot of folks do and vote for a piece of shit. He is a bonified idiot.


----------



## bigsur51

WeedHopper said:


> Fk that punk-ass mother fker. I won't sell my soul for weed legalization like a lot of folks do and vote for a piece of shit. He is a bonified idiot.




I just knew you Would love this native Mexican running for office…Beto the Beaner….he almost won last time and with legal pot as his platform , I predict Beto will win next election and Abbot will become a lobbyist for Tesla in Texas


----------



## WeedHopper

Nope,, not gonna happen. That asshat will lose again.
Sick bastard wrote about how he dreamed about running over kids,, not to mention peeing in his pants. Fking long nosed coke head.

Young Beto O'Rourke wrote 'murder fantasy' about running over children, was part of famed hacking group: report | Fox News

As a Teen, O'Rourke Wrote of "Sweet Visions" Running Over Children (independentsentinel.com)

Disturbing Details Emerge On Bizarre Behavior From Beto O’Rourke, Report Says | The Daily Wire

A new profile piece from The Washington Post on Democratic presidential candidate Beto O’Rourke documented multiple instances of highly disturbing behavior from the failed Senate candidate, including eating dirt and taking **** from his kid’s diaper and putting it into a bowl and telling his wife that it was an avocado.


----------



## CrashMagnet

I dunno, Joe fondled children on camera and still ended up president.


----------



## RosterMan

Now see what ya started LOL


----------



## WeedHopper

My bad. No politics. Dont want to ruin this thread. My apologies. I don't dislike him because of his politics, i dislike like him because he is a sick fker.


----------



## WeedHopper

Brother Crash,, lets me and you let this one go fore we gets in trouble.


----------



## CrashMagnet

Sorry, forgot where I was : )


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah me too.


----------



## bigsur51

to quote a friend , “Fukin stoners”


----------



## RosterMan

*YEP!  LOL



*​


----------



## bigsur51

And now , Todays Pot News






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The Drug Enforcement Administration has clarified that marijuana seeds are not considered illegal controlled substances as long as they contain less than 0.3 percent delta-9 THC. Of course, it’s still prohibited to grow the resulting marijuana—but the seeds themselves are defined as "hemp."



​



Treasury Secretary Janet Yellensaid it’s “extremely frustrating” that Congress has not passed a marijuana banking bill, and that her department supports getting it done through the America COMPETES Act or as a standalone.

“We would like to see that happen."




​



The Oklahoma Supreme Court cleared a proposed marijuana legalization initiative from a challenge that was filed by an activist with another campaign that’s pursuing its own separate cannabis measures for the 2022 ballot.



​



The South Carolina House Medical, Military, Public and Municipal Affairs Committee approved a Senate-passed medical cannabis bill—over the objection of a representative who filed more than 100 amendments (only one of which was adopted). It now heads to the House floor.



​



New York Senate and Assembly leaders’ newly negotiated budget legislation has provisions to decouple state tax policy from the federal 280E provision, thereby allowing marijuana companies to deduct business expenses in their state filings.



​



Montana marijuana sales hit a new record in March, and an advocate says the state is on pace to generate more tax revenue and jobs from cannabis than from coal by the end of this year.


----------



## bigsur51

And now , moar Pot News






_FEDERAL_



The House Appropriations Subcommittee on State, Foreign Operations and Related Programs held a hearing on "U.S. International Assistance to Combat Narcotics Trafficking."

Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-MA) said federal marijuana prohibition "makes no sense."

Sen. James Lankford (R-OK) said "increasing the use of cannabis doesn’t make our streets safer, doesn’t make our workplaces safer, it doesn’t make our families stronger."

Sen. Ted Cruz (R-TX) said he doesn't use marijuana because "it is illegal and because it’s harmful to you. It’s not healthy.”

House Majority Leader Steny Hoyer (D-MD) tweeted, "Decriminalizingmarijuana at the federal level is a matter of justice and equal opportunity — #WeNeedMore to address the systemic inequities and disproportionateeconomic impacts of the war on drugs on communities of color."

House Rules Committee Chairman Jim McGovern (D-MA) tweeted, "Last week, the House passed the MORE Act, federally legalizing marijuana & creating a process to expunge convictions. I call on the Senate to pass this bill, restore justice to those affected by the systematic inequities of the War on Drugs, & legalize marijuana once & for all."

Rep. Barbara Lee (D-CA) tweeted, "Legalizing marijuana at the federal level is a racial justice issue. It’s long past time to end the failed “war on drugs” that has shattered the lives of so many Black and Brown families. #MOREAct"

Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) tweeted, "Bringing common sense cannabis legislation is needed."

Rep. Andy Harris (R-MD) tweeted, "Far too much of the mainstream discussion on marijuana, from both sides, is based on anecdotal evidence, not on rigorous and reliable empirical data or studies. I am very optimistic that we will get this legislation over the finish line so that we can finally cut through the red tape and encourage quality research on the real-world health effects of marijuana, good or bad."

Rep. Ben Cline (R-VA) tweeted, "For people with health problems, use of marijuana derivatives may offer potential medical benefits. As a Delegate, I passed laws that support certain marijuana-based treatments, and this week I voted for further research to determine the safety of medical cannabis."

Wisconsin Democratic Senate candidate Mandela Barnes, currently the lieutenant governor, tweeted, "It’s 2022. It’s time to legalize marijuana. Actually, it’s been time."

The Senate bill to require the Department of Veterans Affairs to study cannabis got one new cosponsor for a total of three.


----------



## bigsur51

And now , the Last Page of Pot News







_STATES_



Kentucky Gov. Andy Beshear (D) called on the Senate to approve a House-passed medical cannabis bill when they return from a break and said he is going to explore potential executive actions if lawmakers fail to act. But the Senate president said that while the body is going to try to take up narrow research legislation, it will be difficult to pass broader legalization.

New Mexico Gov. Michelle Lujan Grisham (D) tweeted, "On opening weekend alone, recreational cannabis sales generated nearly $700,000 in tax revenue for the state and local communities. By creating an exciting new industry, we're diversifying our state's economy and creating new jobs for New Mexicans."

Florida gubernatorial candidates weighed in on the smell of marijuana.

The Massachusetts Senate approved a bill to establish a marijuana social equity fund, set municipal rules and clear the way for social consumption sites to open.

The California Senate confirmed the director of the Department of Cannabis Control.

The Colorado Senate Health and Human Services Committee defeated a bill to require regulators to perform at least one underage compliance check per cannabis dispensary each year, and now its sponsors are asking for an audit of the Marijuana Enforcement Division.

The Wyoming Supreme Court rejected a man's argument that the prohibition of marijuana is unconstitutional.

New York regulators adopted rules on hemp cultivation licensing and research authorization.

Georgia officials asked a judge to deny an injunction on the ability to crack down on delta-8 THC and delta-10 THC product sales, and are also asking for the overall case challenging the policy to be dismissed.

Iowa officials said police will be doing "extra enforcement" of drug-impaired driving laws around 4/20.

The Pennsylvania Department of Community & Economic Development tweeted, "Only 5 companies in the U.S. have licenses to grow marijuana for federal research purposes — and one of them is in York County. "


----------



## bigsur51

Breaking Pot News for Texas!!






Sen. Ted Cruz (R-TX) said he doesn't use marijuana because "it is illegal and because it’s harmful to you. It’s not healthy.”


----------



## WeedHopper

He is an idiot. What's new but the lessor of the two evils that could fk up my State. I dont want Texas to turn into California just to get weed legal.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> And now , the Last Page of Pot News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> _STATES_
> 
> 
> ​
> Kentucky Gov. Andy Beshear (D) called on the Senate to approve a House-passed medical cannabis bill when they return from a break and said he is going to explore potential executive actions if lawmakers fail to act. But the Senate president said that while the body is going to try to take up narrow research legislation, it will be difficult to pass broader legalization.
> 
> New Mexico Gov. Michelle Lujan Grisham (D) tweeted, "On opening weekend alone, recreational cannabis sales generated nearly $700,000 in tax revenue for the state and local communities. By creating an exciting new industry, we're diversifying our state's economy and creating new jobs for New Mexicans."
> 
> Florida gubernatorial candidates weighed in on the smell of marijuana.
> 
> The Massachusetts Senate approved a bill to establish a marijuana social equity fund, set municipal rules and clear the way for social consumption sites to open.
> 
> The California Senate confirmed the director of the Department of Cannabis Control.
> 
> The Colorado Senate Health and Human Services Committee defeated a bill to require regulators to perform at least one underage compliance check per cannabis dispensary each year, and now its sponsors are asking for an audit of the Marijuana Enforcement Division.
> 
> The Wyoming Supreme Court rejected a man's argument that the prohibition of marijuana is unconstitutional.
> 
> New York regulators adopted rules on hemp cultivation licensing and research authorization.
> 
> Georgia officials asked a judge to deny an injunction on the ability to crack down on delta-8 THC and delta-10 THC product sales, and are also asking for the overall case challenging the policy to be dismissed.
> 
> Iowa officials said police will be doing "extra enforcement" of drug-impaired driving laws around 4/20.
> 
> The Pennsylvania Department of Community & Economic Development tweeted, "Only 5 companies in the U.S. have licenses to grow marijuana for federal research purposes — and one of them is in York County. "


gubernatorial candidates weighed in on the smell of marijuana. Was a good read


----------



## bigsur51

The Pot News for Monday April 11







_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Maryland Gov. Larry Hogan (R) announced he will not stand in the way of a bill to implement marijuana legalization if voters approve it on the ballot this November and is letting the reform legislation take effect without his signature.



​



The Congressional Cannabis Caucus announced that its new Republican co-chair is Rep. Brian Mast (R-FL). One of just three Republicans to vote for a marijuana legalization bill this month, he replaces Rep. Don Young (R-AK), who recently died.



​



New York lawmakers sent Gov. Kathy Hochul (D) budget legislation with provisions to decouple state tax policy from the federal 280E provision, thereby allowing marijuana companies to deduct business expenses in their state filings.



​



A federal official with the National Credit Union Administration is cheering state marijuana banking moves, but he’s calling on Congress to step in and act—even as he acknowledges it's unconventional for a regulator to pressure lawmakers in this way.



​



The Substance Abuse and Mental Health Services Administration filed Federal Register notices proposing to clarify that having a doctor’s recommendation for medical cannabis is not a valid excuse for a positive drug test for federal workers. There's also new broader language on passive exposure to, and foods infused with, marijuana and other illegal drugs.



​



The Maryland House of Delegates gave initial approval to a Senate-passed bill to create a fund to provide "cost-free" access to psychedelics like psilocybin, MDMA and ketamine for military veterans suffering from PTSD and traumatic brain injury. One more vote will send it to the desk of Gov. Larry Hogan (R).



​


----------



## bigsur51

Moar Pot News







_FEDERAL_



The Federal Aviation Administration posted a notice about employee drug testing, noting that marijuana is included and prohibited despite state legalization.

House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) said in a letter to colleagues that the body's passage of a federal marijuana legalization bill "advances historic criminal justice reform and opens the doors of opportunity for so many harmed by the consequences of cannabis criminalization."

Sen. Chris Murphy (D-CT) spoke about the benefits of medical cannabis and said "the effects don’t seem, you know, a lot more harmful than the effects of alcohol."

Sen. Debbie Stabenow (D-MI) said she has never used marijuana but that the "people of Michigan voted to legalize it and so, you know, that certainly is something people in Michigan have supported."

Sen. Rick Scott (R-FL) said he doesn't use cannabis because he's "had family members who have had a lot of drug issues, and so I’m not going to do it."

Sen. Bill Cassidy (R-LA) said there's "increasing medical evidence that the potency of cannabis that’s currently used has been associated with an increase incidence of serious mental illness among adolescents."

Rep. Michael Burgess (R-TX) said he voted against a federal marijuana legalization bill because he is concerned about impaired driving.

Rep. Josh Gotthiemer (D-NJ) tweeted, "Law enforcement should have all the resources they need to keep our roads safe. That’s why the House just passed my bipartisan legislation to invest in technologies & methods to determine if a driver is impaired by marijuana in their system."

Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) tweeted, "Yesterday I got to meet Weldon Angelos. Weldon was fully pardoned by President political name after being sentenced to 55 years for cannabis related offenses."

Rep. Chellie Pingree (D-ME) tweeted, "We voted to decriminalize marijuana on the federal level to correct historical injustices of our failed 50-year War on Drugs."

Rep. Morgan Griffith (R-VA) tweeted, "The Medical Marijuana Research Act allows work to be done to understand marijuana's medical properties, how it could help people, and potential long-term negative effects."


----------



## bigsur51

This is it for Monday!






_STATES_



Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp (R) said his administration is looking at ways it can jumpstart medical cannabis business licensing.

New Mexico Gov. Michelle Lujan Grisham (D) tweeted, "It's been one week since we legalized the sale of recreational cannabis. We're excited for the future of cannabis and what this means for New Mexico." She also tweeted, "Cannabis is open for business across New Mexico and it's already making a splash. Legalized cannabis means new opportunities and good-paying jobs. I can't wait to see what's next for cannabis in the Land of Enchantment!"

Pennsylvania Democratic gubernatorial candidate Josh Shapiro, currently the attorney general, tweeted, "Here’s a plan that would deliver billions of dollars in revenue to Pennsylvania: Legalize marijuana. Tax it. Regulate it. Expunge records. Boost the economy." Separately, senators announced they plan to file legislation to ban delta-8 THC products.

Florida Democratic gubernatorial candidate Nikki Fried, currently the agriculture commissioner, tweeted, "Even though Black people make up only 17% of our state’s population, nearly half of those arrested for cannabis possession were Black. This blatant discrimination is something we have the ability to rectify through decriminalization, and morally we must."

The Washington, D.C. Council chairman spoke about the failure of his bill to let adults self-certify as medical cannabis patients and crack down on unlicensed marijuana "gifting" businesses.

The Iowa House Judiciary Committee chairman said he would "never support" legalizing marijuana.

The Massachusetts Supreme Judicial Court heard oral arguments in a case about municipal marijuana licensing jurisdiction.

Mississippi regulators released draft medical cannabis rules for public comment.

Arizona regulators held a lottery to award marijuana social equity business licenses.

Maine regulators defended that state's residency requirements for medical cannabis business ownership in arguments before a federal appeals court.

Connecticut's Social Equity Council rejected a proposal to loosen tax disclosure requirements for investors who want to partner with marijuana equity business applicants.

Oregon regulators published a bulletin on a new marijuana license moratorium.

Louisiana's medical cannabis program is seeing huge growth in patient counts and purchases.

New Jersey regulators are expected to consider measures to allow recreational marijuana sales to begin at a meeting on Monday.

Vermont regulators will vote on marijuana business pre-qualification recommendations on Monday.

Alaska regulators will consider marijuana business issues on Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## WeedHopper

What a fking moron.


Rep. Michael Burgess (R-TX) said he voted against a federal marijuana legalization bill because he is concerned about impaired driving


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> What a fking moron.
> 
> 
> Rep. Michael Burgess (R-TX) said he voted against a federal marijuana legalization bill becuse he is concerned about impaired driving


When I worked ambulance and we transported MVA victims to hospital the drunks were always so easy to tell why they crashed, the stoners were just hanging out saying am I going to be OK, and very aware of where they were and that they were in a crash,(Cops never knew they were high most times unless some snot nosed kid right out of training /Drug rec)
Drunks mostly fought with you and had to be restrained. I much rather see a pot smoker driving than a drunk blown out of their mind not knowing they are even driving a car.
Yep.


----------



## RosterMan

They are already Rec/selling in NJ, maybe just edies so far


----------



## my my

A drunk driver blows threw the stop sign.
A stoner waits for the stop sign to turn green!-)


----------



## bigsur51

The Pot News for Tuesday 





_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



More than two-thirds of House and Senate conferees on the America COMPETES Act have already voted for or cosponsored cannabis banking legislation—and House Financial Services Committee Chairwoman Maxine Waters (D-CA) listed the reform as among the “priorities” as she heads into negotiations with the Senate.



​



North Dakota activists filed a marijuana legalization initiative they hope to place on the November ballot.



​



Maryland lawmakers voted—unanimously—to send Gov. Larry Hogan (R)a bill to create a fund for providing "cost-free" access to psychedelics like psilocybin, MDMA and ketamine to military veterans with PTSD and traumatic brain injury.



​



The Oklahoma Senate Health and Human Services Committee approved a bill to encourage research on the medical benefits of psilocybin—but deleted a House-passed provision that would have broadly decriminalized possession of the psychedelic.



​



Rep. Earl Blumenauer (D-OR) wrote in a new Marijuana Moment op-ed that the House—by passing federal cannabis legalization, research and banking bills—"has done its job and set the table for success in the Senate and ultimately for the American people."

A Pennsylvania Republican senator said he will soon file a bill to legalize medical cannabis edibles, and he’s circulating a cosponsorship memo to line up more support from colleagues.



​


----------



## bigsur51

Moar!




_FEDERAL_



Senate Finance Committee Chairman Ron Wyden (D-OR) said that once a marijuana legalization bill is formally introduced he wants to "work with both sides to have hearings as quickly as possible."

Sen. Lisa Murkowski (R-AK) said she would sit down with Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) to learn more about his forthcoming marijuana legalization bill.

Sen. John Cornyn (R-TX) said it is "premature" to legalize marijuana and that "we need to have some serious studies into the impact on developing children’s brains and pregnant women."

Sen. Mitt Romney (R-UT) said using marijuana is "against my faith, so for a couple of reasons I don’t use it and I would not vote to make it legal.”

Sen. John Kennedy (R-LA) said he has "serious doubts" about legalizing marijuana.

Sen. Sheldon Whitehouse (D-RI) said he hasn't used marijuana and that "any foreign substance you inhale into your lungs is harmful."

Sen. Roger Marshall (R-KS) said he thinks marijuana is “very unhealthy” and is a “gateway drug.”

Sen. Sherrod Brown (D-OH) said he doesn't use cannabis.

Rep. Donald Payne (D-NJ) tweeted, "April is National Cannabis Awareness Month. Recently, I voted to pass the MORE Act to decriminalize cannabis nationwide and expunging the records of Americans arrested for cannabis-related offenses. It is time Americans learned more about the health-related benefits of cannabis."

Rep. Mike Quigley (D-IL) tweeted, "I voted YES on the #MOREAct because it will expunge the records of those harmed by cannabis criminalization, create opportunities for all to participate in the legal cannabis industry and decriminalize cannabis at the federal level."

Florida Democratic Senate candidate Allen Ellison tweeted, "In Florida, manufacturing, selling, or possessing marijuana with the intent to sell, is a 3rd degree felony, punishable with up to 5 years in prison & a fine of up to $5k. Today, 40k people are in prison for weed offenses. I’ll work to legalize marijuana."


----------



## bigsur51

That’s all Folks!





_STATES_



New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy (D), reacting to regulators voting to allow recreational marijuana sales to begin at some existing medical cannabis dispensaries as soon as next month, tweeted, "I applaud @NewJerseyCRC for approving seven alternative treatment centers to expand to recreational cannabis sales and over 100 conditional licenses. This is a monumental step in our work to create a new cannabis industry." Meanwhile, the Senate president said he will move ahead with oversight hearings, tweeting, "I am happy to see that progress has been made by the @NewJerseyCRC, but we need to find ways to do better & in a timely way. Going forward, our focus should be to find solutions to enact a legal marijuana market that operates safely, fairly & effectively."

Virginia Gov. Glenn Youngkin (R) signed legislation making it so medical cannabis patients won't have to register with state officials after receiving doctors' recommendations.

Missouri Gov. Mike Parson (R) said he thinks discussions about marijuana legalization are effectively inevitable but declined to weigh in on specific proposals.

The Wisconsin Assembly Committee on Insurance, Licensing and Forestry scheduled a hearing on a medical cannabis bill for 4/20.

A Pennsylvania senator authored an op-ed about the need to legalize marijuana.

Massachusetts regulators are accepting public comment on draft marijuana business control and ownership guidance.

Ohio regulators are working to more than double the number of medical cannabis dispensary licenses.

Oregon's drug decriminalization and treatment funding oversight panel created new subcommittees.

Washington State marijuana regulators are seeking feedback on conceptual draft rules related to service and filing of documents by electronic transmission.

Iowa regulators published a list of licensed hemp businesses.

California regulators are conducting a survey about how to best serve cannabis businesses.


----------



## bigsur51

Extra extra read all about it!






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Two Delaware House committees approved a pair of complementary marijuana bills—one to simply legalize possession and another to regulate cannabis commerce. The two-track effort comes after a bill with both elements narrowly failed on the floor last month—and has tentative support from the House speaker, who otherwise opposes legalization in general.



​



A new poll found that a majority of Democratic voters say it is a “top” or “important” priority for the Democratic-controlled Senate and House to legalize marijuana. Across all voters, 41 percent say the same—a notable showing for an issue long dismissed as frivolous.

The Pennsylvania Senate approved a marijuana banking bill. The state-level move could add pressure on Congress to enact the federal protections that cannabis businesses are pushing for.



​



South Dakota activists issued a "yellow alert" for the signature drive to place a marijuana legalization initiative on the November ballot as next month's deadline approaches. They want people to sign up to help collect enough valid petitions to qualify.



​



The Republican-controlled Wisconsin Senate Insurance, Licensing and Forestry Committee scheduled a hearing on a limited medical cannabis bill for 4/20—and Democrats are not amused, calling it a "cynical political ploy that gives people false hope” after the session has already effectively ended for the year.



​



A New York senator filed a bill to encourage banks to work with marijuana businesses by allowing regulators to share and confirm cannabis licensee information for financial institutions.

A new poll found that Europeans across eight countries support legalizing marijuana, with an average of 55 percent backing the reform. The survey also asked about which cannabis regulatory models people favor.



​


----------



## bigsur51

Extra extra!





_FEDERAL_



The Congressional Research Service published an overview of how lawmakers could address hemp issues in the next Farm Bill.

Sen. Ron Wyden (D-OR) said, "If Republicans believed in states’ rights…they’d respect the right of states to legalize marijuana."

Sen. Mark Kelly (D-AZ) said he thinks state-legal marijuana businesses "should have access to the banking system, but I’ll have to look at the details" of a broader legalization bill.

Rep. Ed Perlmutter (D-CO) tweeted, "When it comes to cannabis reform, the question is also what can get passed this year? The answer? #SAFEBanking"

Former Rep. Denver Riggleman (R-VA) tweeted, "I grew hemp. I own a distillery. My wife makes whiskey. I love freedom. If I ran for VA Gov, I would push to legalize marijuana. Virginia’s Ag prowess & tobacco infrastructure make this a no-brainer. Rural areas lag behind other areas of the Commonwealth economically. Look ahead."

Arizona Democratic congressional candidate Delina DiSanto tweeted, "I have been saying for years to #DecriminalizeMarijuana on the federal level. Let Veterans be able to get marijuana. It’s imperative for their health for many of them. Let legal marijuana growers/dispensaries be able to use banks for sales/income. It’s safer and secure for them."





_STATES_



Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer's (D) executive order consolidating marijuana and hemp regulation under a newly renamed Cannabis Regulatory Agency took effect.

The Illinois Senate approved a bill to consolidate the application processes to work in the medical cannabis and adult-use marijuana industries.

Virginia's Senate president pro tempore tweeted, "The Governor can uphold a veto with Republican votes only as it takes 2/3 to override. On amendments he needs a majority to agree with him. He needs Senate Democrats to help him. One of his amendments is to recriminalize marijuana. Our answer to that: [no, no, no, no gif]"

New Jersey's Senate president tweeted, "I have fought for a legal marijuana market for the last 17 years, and I will not stop until NJ’s is up and running."

The Pennsylvania Senate Health and Human Services Committee approved a bill to restrict workplace protections for medical cannabis patients in safety-sensitive positions.

The Maryland House Judiciary Committee chairman spoke about the marijuana legalization legislation he sponsored that was enacted.

A Missouri representative said he doesn't think his psychedelics bill is "super likely to be signed into law this year as it's a very new issue."

Alaska's top marijuana regulator is stepping down.

Washington State regulators proposed cannabis social equity rules.

Oklahoma medical cannabis regulators are directing $2 million in revenue to the Office of Juvenile Affairs to fund substance misuse interventions.

Nevada regulators hosted the U.S. Virgin Islands's new top cannabis regulator.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

Thanx big and good morning 2 u


----------



## WeedHopper

I like this thread.


----------



## bigsur51

WeedHopper said:


> I like this thread.




please tell us why?


for me , it’s the heartbeat of America and good old American pot politics 

it is a keep your ear on the ground for me , to keep up with what is going on locally , nationally , federally , and worldwide

each one of those headlines are clickable like a link and one can read the entire story

but I was born with ants in my pants and I like the headlines only , but once in awhile I will click the link and read the entire article


----------



## WeedHopper

We use to have a guy named Burnin1 that did what your doing and everybody liked the thread.
I like the way you do it because you cover all the States and that information is good no matter where you live.


----------



## bigsur51

Hot off the Press!





_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) said he and Sens. Ron Wyden (D-OR) and Cory Booker (D-NJ) need more time to rework a marijuana legalization bill before it can be filed. Instead of this month, as previously stated, it’ll be “before the August recess.” Removing or scaling back cannabis testing for federal workers is one key area undergoing revision, among others the senators flagged in a press release.

Reps. Dave Joyce (R-OH), Hakeem Jeffries (D-NY) and Brian Mast (R-FL)filed a bill directing the attorney general to form a commission to make recommendations on a regulatory system for marijuana that models alcohol rules.



​



The Department of Justice agreed to return more than $1 million in cash seized from an armored car company that was transporting proceeds from legal marijuana dispensaries to banks.



​



New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy (D) announced that recreational marijuana sales will start the day after 4/20. Separately, the state attorney general issued a memo clarifying that police can’t be punished for buying or using legal cannabis while off duty.

The New Hampshire Senate Judiciary Committee approved a House-passed bill to legalize marijuana possession and personal cultivation. It’s the first time a legal recreational cannabis bill has ever advanced in the chamber.



​



New York regulators approved the first 52 conditional recreational marijuana cultivation licenses to prepare the market for launch this year. They also revised medical cannabis home grow rules to remove certain restrictions for patients.



​



New York City Mayor Eric Adams (D) said he wants to explore "having greenhouse space” to grow marijuana on the rooftops of public housing buildings. The innovative idea could run afoul of the federal government, which provides funding to support the NYC Housing Authority.

A new poll found that 58 percent of Louisiana voters support legalizing marijuana—including a plurality of Republicans.



​



In a new Marijuana Moment op-ed, Bridge West Consulting's Ari Hoffnungargues that New York should help ensure the cannabis market isn’t dominated by large companies by offering craft cultivators tax breaks like the ones that craft beer breweries get.


----------



## bigsur51

Still hot!





/ _FEDERAL_



The Department of Veterans Affairs finalized rules for a new grants program on suicide prevention services for military veterans that specifically says it won’t support any treatments involving the use of marijuana.

Sen. John Kennedy (R-LA) was given a “True Blue” award from Family Research Council Action in part for working to "reject the increasing acceptance of marijuana use."

Rep. Barry Moore (R-AL) visited a hemp processing facility.

Pennsylvania Democratic Senate candidate John Fetterman tweeted, "I was the only candidate who said it in 2016, and I’ll keep saying it until we make it happen: Legal Weed for PA + USA  Let’s address the systemic racism in our nation’s drug policy + end the racist War on Drugs." He also tweeted, "Legal marijuana sales in the U.S. are expected to hit $33 billion this year   Revenue.  Justice.  Jobs.  Freedom.  Farmers.  Veterans. It’s time PA got a piece of the canna pie."



cooling down now





_STATES_



New York Gov. Kathy Hochul's (D) office is working to make appointments to the Cannabis Advisory Board, which it says will hold its first meeting next month.

New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy (D) said that while launching marijuana sales "took longer than any of us wanted," he "would rather us be right than fast" and that he wants the state to "be a national model."

Pennsylvania Gov. Tom Wolf (D) tweeted, "Pennsylvania needs to reassess its flawed laws. We should close the background check loophole on guns and legalize recreational marijuana."

Kentucky lawmakers sent Gov. Andy Beshear (D) a bill to create a medical cannabis research center.

The Tennessee House Criminal Justice Committee held a hearing on a medical cannabis bill.

A New Mexico judge ordered regulators and a cannabis producer to come to an agreement on a testing regimen to allow the company to begin selling its products again following reports of mold on some products.

New York regulators filed emergency rules on hemp cultivation licenses and research authorizations.

The California Department of Fish and Wildlife is accepting applications for grants programs to fund cleanup and remediation of illicit cannabis cultivation impacts on public land and enhancing watersheds and communities.

Colorado's Retail Marijuana Public Health Advisory Committee will meet on Monday.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> Still hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> / _FEDERAL_
> 
> 
> ​
> The Department of Veterans Affairs finalized rules for a new grants program on suicide prevention services for military veterans that specifically says it won’t support any treatments involving the use of marijuana.
> 
> Sen. John Kennedy (R-LA) was given a “True Blue” award from Family Research Council Action in part for working to "reject the increasing acceptance of marijuana use."
> 
> Rep. Barry Moore (R-AL) visited a hemp processing facility.
> 
> Pennsylvania Democratic Senate candidate John Fetterman tweeted, "I was the only candidate who said it in 2016, and I’ll keep saying it until we make it happen: Legal Weed for PA + USA  Let’s address the systemic racism in our nation’s drug policy + end the racist War on Drugs." He also tweeted, "Legal marijuana sales in the U.S. are expected to hit $33 billion this year   Revenue.  Justice.  Jobs.  Freedom.  Farmers.  Veterans. It’s time PA got a piece of the canna pie."
> 
> 
> 
> cooling down now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> _STATES_
> 
> 
> ​
> New York Gov. Kathy Hochul's (D) office is working to make appointments to the Cannabis Advisory Board, which it says will hold its first meeting next month.
> 
> New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy (D) said that while launching marijuana sales "took longer than any of us wanted," he "would rather us be right than fast" and that he wants the state to "be a national model."
> 
> Pennsylvania Gov. Tom Wolf (D) tweeted, "Pennsylvania needs to reassess its flawed laws. We should close the background check loophole on guns and legalize recreational marijuana."
> 
> Kentucky lawmakers sent Gov. Andy Beshear (D) a bill to create a medical cannabis research center.
> 
> The Tennessee House Criminal Justice Committee held a hearing on a medical cannabis bill.
> 
> A New Mexico judge ordered regulators and a cannabis producer to come to an agreement on a testing regimen to allow the company to begin selling its products again following reports of mold on some products.
> 
> New York regulators filed emergency rules on hemp cultivation licenses and research authorizations.
> 
> The California Department of Fish and Wildlife is accepting applications for grants programs to fund cleanup and remediation of illicit cannabis cultivation impacts on public land and enhancing watersheds and communities.
> 
> Colorado's Retail Marijuana Public Health Advisory Committee will meet on Monday.


Thanx big and good morning to you


----------



## OGKushman

“Legalization” has come and gone. It’s a controlled substance and a money grab now. Call me old fashioned but I would much rather take a misdemeanor possession ticket in 2002 then a felony DUI or worse tax evasion in 2022.


----------



## bigsur51

Todays News





_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The Drug Enforcement Administration admitted in a new performance budget report submitted to Congress that "Mexican marijuana has largely been supplanted by domestic-produced” cannabis "as states enact voter referenda and legislation.” The agency also said it expects to license two more legal cultivators of marijuana to be used in research this year, for a total of six.



​



Rep. Anthony Brown (D-MD) filed a new bill to make it so marijuana penalties in the military would be reduced so they are on par with those for alcohol.



​



The Colorado House of Representatives passed a bill to legalize MDMA in the state when it gets FDA approval.  The legislation now heads to the Senate, where a hearing is scheduled for April 25.



​



The Hawaii House Health, Human Services and Homelessness Committeeunanimously approved a Senate-passed resolution calling on state officials to form a psilocybin working group to explore the therapeutic potential of the psychedelic.



​


----------



## bigsur51

Moar News





_FEDERAL_



The Drug Enforcement Administration is moving to schedule two more psychedelics.

Sen. John Hickenlooper (D-CO) said Colorado "legalized recreational marijuana and we haven’t seen any increase in teenage consumption, teenage experimentation or overall consumption.”

Rep. Andy Levin (D-MI) tweeted photos of his visit to a marijuana dispensary.

Rep. Eleanor Holmes Norton (D-DC) tweeted, "Tax Day is April 18. We are reminded that Congress prohibits DC from spending the local tax dollars DC raises for abortions for low-income women and commercializing recreational marijuana, even though states are able to spend their own tax dollars for both purposes."

Pennsylvania Democratic Senate candidate John Fetterman, currently the lieutenant governor, said it is a "high honor" to be included on High Times's list of the 100 most influential people in cannabis.

Ohio Democratic congressional candidate Nina Turner tweeted, "It’s time to decriminalize cannabis. It’s time to expunge records. And the industry better be equitable for Black and brown communities harmed by its criminalization.Enough is enough." She also tweeted, "Despite similar rates of usage, Black people are FOUR TIMES more likely to be arrested for cannabis possession than white people. Enough."





_STATES_



Alaska Gov. Mike Dunleavy (R) appointed a new top marijuana regulator.

Pennsylvania Gov. Tom Wolf (D) tweeted, "Tomorrow marks six years since we legalized medical marijuana in Pennsylvania. We can do more to improve accessibility, but I’m proud of the work we’ve done so far. Hundreds of thousands of Pennsylvanians feel better each day because of legalized medical marijuana." And the state's official Twitter account posted, "This weekend we celebrate six years of legalized medical marijuana in Pennsylvania. Learn how you can benefit from this program."

New Mexico Gov. Michelle Lujan Grisham (D) tweeted, "Recreational cannabis is here to stay in #NM! In its first weekend, cannabis brought in over $672,000 in tax revenue. We're creating a whole new revenue stream through legalized cannabis & with it, we're going to expand opportunities for all New Mexicans."

Florida Democratic gubernatorial candidate Charlie Crist, currently a congressman, spoke about his support for legalizing marijuana.

Colorado's treasurer tweeted, "Colorado weed stores, along with other states with legal cannabis businesses, are headed into their busiest week of the year; yet these businesses must dangerously operate in a cash-based world. Let’s pass the #SAFEBankingAct this #fourtwenty."

Washington State's treasurer tweeted examples of robberies at marijuana businesses, saying it shows why Congress needs to pass cannabis banking legislation.

Missouri activists are running up against a deadline to collect enough signatures to qualify a marijuana legalization initiative for the November ballot.

Washington, D.C.'s Council chairman suggested that large multi-state operators are secretly behind unlicensed marijuana "gifting" businesses.

Maine lawmakers approved a bill to reimburse municipalities for up to $20,000 for costs associated with allowing marijuana businesses to operate.

The Tennessee House Criminal Justice Committee amended a bill that would have banned delta-8 THC products to instead tax and regulate them.

New Jersey's Senate Budget Committee chairman wants to change the law to remove the right of police officers to use marijuana while off duty.

A Wisconsin senator whose medical cannabis bill is being heard on 4/20—after the session has effectively ended—said she "would have loved to hold a hearing a little bit earlier, but this is what leadership agreed to."

A Georgia judge granted an injunction against a crackdown on delta-8 and delta-10 THC products and rejected state officials' motion to dismiss a lawsuit seeking to stop the policy.

Montana regulators proposed rules on marijuana business proximity to places of worship or schools and on remitting local-option cannabis excise tax collections to localities.

Michigan regulators aren't explaining why they suddenly placed administrative holds on certain marijuana products. Separately, regulators withdrew a request for rulemaking on allowing THC to be synthetically converted from hemp.

Vermont regulators will vote on closing the window for marijuana business pre-qualification applications on Monday.


----------



## bigsur51

The News





_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Massachusetts activists launched an effort to put a measure to decriminalize psychedelics—and all drugs—on the Worcester ballot and separately force lawmakers to file statewide reform legislation "by request.”










The Nevada Board of Pharmacy is being sued in an ACLU-backed lawsuit over its failure to remove marijuana from its state Schedule I status—thereby continuing to subject some people to felony cannabis prosecution despite legalization.



​



Deadlines for Missouri to legalize marijuana this year—either by qualifying an initiative for the November ballot, or by passing a bill through the legislature—are approaching in the next few weeks.

Even Ben & Jerry's is fed up with the Senate’s inaction on marijuana. For 4/20week, the ice cream company transformed the front of its website to an action center where people can send letters urging senators to follow the House in voting to legalize cannabis.



​



In a new Marijuana Moment op-ed, Jim Higdon of Cornbread Hemp breaks down why Kentucky’s medical cannabis bill stalled and died in the Senate after passing the House this year.




/ _FEDERAL_



The U.S. Department of Agriculture's National Institute of Food and Agriculture tweeted, "A new study by @kstateag finds that feeding cattle industrial hemp may have a beneficial effect on their welfare: a reduction in stress and increasing the times when they lie down."

Rep. Hakeem Jeffries (D-NY) said Virginia Gov. Glenn Youngkin (R) is "on the wrong side of history" for moving to increase certain marijuana penalties.

Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) spoke about the prospects for her marijuana legalization bill.

Rep Dina Titus (D-NV) tweeted, "Glad to join @RepMoulton in cosponsoring HR6991 which will destigmatize medical marijuana in @VeteransHealth. This bill will encourage vets to openly discuss medicinal cannabis with their health care providers, and make it illegal for vets to lose their benefits for using it."

Rep. Frank Pallone (D-NJ) tweeted, "With legal marijuana sales set to begin next week, we have a tremendous opportunity to right many of the wrongs of the past. That starts with ensuring minority communities can participate in and benefit from the growing marijuana industry in New Jersey."

Rep. Dwight Evans (D-PA) tweeted, "The MORE Act treats cannabis legalization like the racial and economic justice issue it is. I enthusiasticallyvoted for it in the House and the Senate needs to bring this life-changing legislation forward to a vote."

Pennsylvania Democratic Senate candidate John Fetterman, currently the lieutenant governor, spoke about how his thoughts on marijuana edibles have evolved after speaking to people who have concerns.


----------



## bigsur51

_STATES_



Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp (R) appointed a new chair of the Access to Medical Cannabis Commission.

New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy (D) said he's "relieved" that recreational marijuana sales will begin this week. He also said he is open to legislative changes to police officers' ability to use cannabis while off duty.

Idaho Democratic gubernatorial candidate Stephen Heidt supports decriminalizing, but not legalizing, marijuana.

Ohio Democratic gubernatorial candidate John Cranley tweeted, "My name is John Cranley. I'm the former mayor of Cincinnati and I'm running for governor of Ohio because it's time to legalize marijuana, create new jobs, and hold our utility companies accountable for their corruption.."

Rhode Island's attorney general said he knows that marijuana legalization "is coming" but he has concerns about impaired driving.

The Commonwealth of the Northern Mariana Islands attorney general's office described the kinds of marijuana cases they will and won't prosecute.

Maine lawmakers sent Gov. Janet Mills (D) a bill to allow marijuana home delivery and curbside pickup.

The California Assembly Labor and Employment Committee will hold a hearing on a bill to protect workers from being punished for off-the-job cannabis use on Wednesday.

Here's a look at medical cannabis reform bills that Oklahoma lawmakers are considering.

Colorado regulators posted a marijuana compliance guide in advance of 4/20. Separately, they are also promoting a meeting on cannabis equity scheduled for Tuesday.

Washington, D.C. regulators sent information about a medical cannabis sales tax holiday taking place this week.



Follow Marijuana Moment on Twitter for Breaking Cannabis News​


----------



## joeb631a

I can picture you on Channel 12 News....


----------



## bigsur51

joeb631a said:


> I can picture you on Channel 12 News....




channel 420!


----------



## bigsur51

Your Midweek Pot News!






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The Missouri House Rules - Legislative Oversight Committee approved a GOP-led marijuana legalization bill, which now heads to a floor vote.

On the one-year anniversary of the House approving his standalone marijuana banking bill, Rep. Ed Perlmutter (D-CO)sent a letter asking Senate leaders to pass the legislation as they continue to craft a broader legalization plan.

"We cannot let our fight for comprehensive cannabis reform stall progress this year.”




​



New York City Mayor Eric Adams (D) acknowledged there’s a "federal hurdle” to his idea of growing marijuana on public housing rooftops—but says his administration will talk to federal agencies about getting a waiver to allow the innovative cannabis strategy.



​



Florida’s Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services is inviting 4th-12th grade students to brainstorm new inventions made of hemp for an essay contest.



​



A new poll found that three out of four South Carolina Republican primary voters support legalizing medical cannabis. The survey comes as a Senate-passed bill is on its way to the House floor.

A new study concluded that legalizing recreational marijuana is tied to "significant reductions in the volume of prescriptions...for pain, depression, anxiety, sleep, psychosis and seizures,” and that the "substitution away from prescription drugs" toward cannabis could lead to "cost savings for state Medicaid programs.”



​


----------



## bigsur51

It ain’t over yet!





_FEDERAL_



The U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuit heard oral arguments in cases challenging Drug Enforcement Administration hemp rules.

The U.S. Department of Agriculture's National Institute of Food and Agriculture published blog posts about its work to collect data about the hemp industry and how it is funding research on the crop.

Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) tweeted, "The vast majority of Americans support legalizing the adult use of cannabis. I'm working with @SenBooker and @RonWyden to end the federal prohibition and ensure equity for the communities most harmed by the War on Drugs. As Senate Majority Leader—this is a Senate priority."

Rep. Jim Clyburn (R-SC) tweeted, "SC ranks 2nd in marijuana poss. arrest rate in the US. Futures ruined. It’s time for real criminal justice reform. The MORE Act I helped pass, not only decriminalizes marijuana, but also expunges marijuana-related charges for non-violent offenders, etc."

Pennsylvania Democratic Senate candidate John Fetterman, currently the lieutenant governor, tweeted, "It's almost Legal Weed o'clock and we're running out of time so I gotta ask - Can you help yours truly reach 420K followers by 4/20?  We're only like 1.3K away and there's a Legal Weed for PA shirt with your name on it "

California Democratic congressional candidate Shahid Buttar tweeted, "Psychedelics should be legal. Their criminalization has always been constitutionally suspect, because acts that don’t threaten others should not be crimes. That’s one reason why we aim in Congress to end the failed—and racist—war on drugs. Happy Bicycle Day!"

The House bill to decriminalize drugs got one new cosponsor for a total of 18.


----------



## bigsur51

Now it is!







_STATES_



New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy (D) indicated that he doesn't plan to use marijuana when legal sales begin this week, saying that it "has never been an animating thing for me." Separately, the Senate president opposes calls to allow police departments to punish officers for off-duty cannabis use.

Pennsylvania Republican gubernatorial candidates discussed marijuana at a debate.

Mississippi's secretary of state issued a statement expressing concerns about a bill that grants temporary exemptions to several state laws while agencies are implementing the medical cannabis program.

Nebraska activists put out a call for "angel donors" to fund a signature gathering drive to place medical cannabis initiatives on the ballot.

Missouri activists said they have collected more than 200,000 signatures for a marijuana legalization ballot measure, but the deadline to turn in petitions is approaching soon.

The California Senate Business, Professions and Economic Development Committee approved a bill on interstate cannabis agreements.

The Louisiana House Health and Welfare Committee approved several medical cannabis reform bills.

Colorado representatives coauthored an op-ed criticizing a law that defelonized drug possession.

A New York assemblymember tweeted, "Passing my medical psilocybin bill will go a long way in relieving the suffering that so many are facing."

A former Indiana senator said the state should formally study legalizing marijuana.

The Oklahoma Supreme Court cleared two proposed marijuana ballot initiatives to move forward.

New Mexico regulators awarded the state's first cannabis social consumption business license.

Alabama's top medical cannabis regulator said it will probably be "a year or more" before products are available in dispensaries.

Vermont regulators voted to close the pre-qualification window for marijuana licenses on May 31.

An Arkansas judge ruled the regulators cannot avoid a lawsuit claiming they acted in a discriminatory manner when issuing medical cannabis business licenses.

Minnesota regulators sent a reminder about an April 30 deadline to apply for hemp cultivation and processing licenses.


----------



## joeb631a

Is there a test after this and if so when ? !!!!


----------



## bigsur51

POP QUIZ TODAY AT NOON!


----------



## joeb631a

bigsur51 said:


> POP QUIZ TODAY AT NOON!


I better get crackin!!!
"The 420 Regents" I thought I was going to get "Grandfathered " in ....


----------



## RosterMan

*Top Florida Democrat sues political name administration over marijuana and guns*
Agriculture Commissioner Nikki Fried's lawsuit targets a federal requirement that prohibits medical marijuana users from purchasing firearms.

TALLAHASSEE, Fla. — Florida’s lone statewide elected Democrat, Agriculture Commissioner Nikki Fried, plans to sue the political name administration Wednesday to try to block a federal rule that prohibits medical marijuana users from buying guns or maintaining concealed-carry permits.

NBC News obtained a draft copy of the lawsuit.

The lawsuit targets a federal form that asks whether the gun buyer is an unlawful user of drugs and specifies that marijuana is illegal under federal law. A person allowed by the state to use marijuana must then check “yes,” which results in denial of the purchase. Lying by checking “no” runs the risk of a five-year prison sentence for making a false statement.

More here: Top Florida Democrat sues political name administration over marijuana and guns


----------



## joeb631a

TheBlackHydra said:


> *Top Florida Democrat sues political name administration over marijuana and guns*
> Agriculture Commissioner Nikki Fried's lawsuit targets a federal requirement that prohibits medical marijuana users from purchasing firearms.
> 
> TALLAHASSEE, Fla. — Florida’s lone statewide elected Democrat, Agriculture Commissioner Nikki Fried, plans to sue the political name administration Wednesday to try to block a federal rule that prohibits medical marijuana users from buying guns or maintaining concealed-carry permits.
> 
> NBC News obtained a draft copy of the lawsuit.
> 
> The lawsuit targets a federal form that asks whether the gun buyer is an unlawful user of drugs and specifies that marijuana is illegal under federal law. A person allowed by the state to use marijuana must then check “yes,” which results in denial of the purchase. Lying by checking “no” runs the risk of a five-year prison sentence for making a false statement.
> 
> More here: Top Florida Democrat sues political name administration over marijuana and guns


new haircut?


----------



## bigsur51

Breaking News!






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki, when pressed on President Joe political name’s failure to follow through on his campaign pledge to decriminalize marijuana and free prisoners, instead touted moves to expand cannabis research.



​



Sen. Patty Murray (D-WA)—the Senate’s third-highest-ranking Democrat—said getting marijuana banking legislation passed through the large-scale America COMPETES Act is one of her “top priorities," noting it'll take much longer to work out broader legalization that Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) and others are holding out for.



​



Florida Agriculture and Consumer Services Commissioner Nikki Fried, who is also running as a Democratic gubernatorial candidate, filed a lawsuit challenging the federal government’s ban on allowing medical cannabis patients to purchase or possess guns.



​



Nevada Gov. Steve Sisolak (D)wrote in a new Marijuana Moment op-ed for 4/20 that legalization is boosting the state’s economy, funding schools and furthering equity.

“Cannabis has the potential to set Nevada’s economy ablaze,” he says in the pun-filled piece.




​



The Washington, D.C. City Council unanimously advanced a bill to ban most workplaces from firing or otherwise punishing employees for marijuana use. A vote on final passage is scheduled for next month.

Ohio representatives filed a bill that mirrors the text of a voter-initiated marijuana legalization proposal. If the legislature doesn’t pass it by May 28, activists can collect more signatures to put the measure on the November ballot.

Indiana Democratic Senate candidate Thomas McDermott, currently the mayor of Hammond, smoked marijuana in a campaign ad—the second Senate contender to do so this cycle.



​



Elected officials, political party organizations and government agenciesacross the U.S. took the time on 4/20 to speak out on the need for cannabis reform.

Numerous mainstream brands, organizations and celebrities used 4/20 as a hook to launch new campaigns and deals.



​


----------



## bigsur51

Hot Off The Press!






_FEDERAL_



Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) coauthored an op-ed with the chairman of the National Hispanic Cannabis Council about the need to enact legalization.

The bipartisan co-chairs of the Congressional Cannabis Caucus said they are "eager to work with the Senate to send transformative, impactful cannabis reform legislation to President political name’s desk."

Rep. Ed Perlmutter (D-CO) tweeted,"The #SAFEBankingAct will help make our communities safer from the increased risk of violence facing cannabis businesses and their employees. To my Senate colleagues: let’s save lives and pass #SAFEBanking now."

Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-FL) tweeted, "Prescription Drugs can be poison. Marijuana can help. Why won’t Democrats, with full control of the government, end the era of marijuana prohibition?"

Rep. Seth Moulton (D-MA) tweeted, "Let's keep up this momentum and destigmatize medical marijuana use among #veterans."

Kentucky Democratic congressional candidate William Compton tweeted, "Legalizing Marijuana is something I fully support and will fight for in congress."





_STATES_



Guam Gov. Lou Leon Guerrero (D) said she is exploring pardoning people with past marijuana convictions.

New York Gov. Kathy Hochul (D) unveiled a new round of educational marijuana public service advertisements.

Colorado Gov. Jared Polis (D) said he's "certainly for felonizing any possession of fentanyl."

Nebraska Gov.Pete Ricketts (R) reacted to Snoop Dogg holding a concert in the state on 4/20, saying, "I do recall from my younger days that smoking marijuana at a concert is not brand new."

Washington, D.C. Mayor Muriel Bowser (D) tweeted about the medical cannabis sales tax holiday the city is holding.

The New Hampshire Senate Ways and Means Committee voted to reject a House-passed bill to legalize marijuana and conduct sales in state-run stores.

The California Senate Governance and Finance Committee approved a bill to require cities to allow delivery of legal medical cannabis. Separately, the Assembly Labor Committee workplace advanced legislation on workplace protections for cannabis consumers. And, the Assembly Business Professions Committee approved a bill to allow veterinarians to recommend medical marijuana for animals.

The Wisconsin Senate Insurance, Licensing and Forestry Committee held a hearing on a medical cannabis bill.

The chairman of the Kansas Senate Federal and State Affairs Committee said passing a medical cannabis bill this year is still "doable."

Two Tennessee marijuana reform bills were pulled from House subcommittee calendars.

Utah regulators sent an update about the medical cannabis program.

Nevada regulators will hold a webinar on marijuana tracking issues on Thursday.

The Washington State Social Equity in Cannabis Task Force's Licensing Workgroup will meet on Thursday.


----------



## bigsur51

Here is some more News.






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Kentucky Gov. Andy Beshear (D) announced that in light of the Senate refusing to take up a House-passed medical cannabis bill he’s forming a panel to officially study the issue while he considers a possible executive order on patient access.



​



The Maine Senate approved a bill to legalize psilocybin for medical use this week—but the House of Representatives refused to go along, killing the measure for the year. The sponsor tells Marijuana Moment she’ll try again next session and that the issue could eventually end up on the ballot via a voter initiative.



​



New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy (D) and top lawmakers celebrated the launch of recreational marijuana sales in the state at an event at a dispensary—whileacknowledging the delays in getting the market off the ground following voters' approval of a 2020 legalization ballot referendum.



​



The bipartisan attorneys general of Colorado and Ohio sent a letter urging Senate leaders to join the House in passing marijuana banking legislation.



​



The Wisconsin Senate Insurance, Licensing and Forestry Committee held a 4/20 hearing on a limited medical cannabis bill—but it’s not getting a vote since the legislative session is already effectively over.



​



A proposed Ohio marijuana legalization initiative could generate up to $375 million in annual tax revenue for the state, according to a new analysis from Ohio State University's Drug Enforcement and Policy Center.


----------



## bigsur51

Some moar News.





_FEDERAL_



The White House Office of National Drug Control Policy published the political name administration's first National Drug Control Strategy.

Customs and Border Protection sent a press release bragging about "crush[ing] Brits 420 Day kush" with a bust at Washington Dulles International Airport.

Sen. Patty Murray (D-WA) tweeted, "Cannabis stores in WA state are forced to operate in cash only—which is impacting the industry’s ability to fully participate in the economy and has become dangerous for owners and employers. We can and need to fix this–that’s why I’m working to pass the #SAFEBankingAct."

Sen. Cory Booker (D-NJ) tweeted, "I am proud to see New Jersey continue to take the lead on issues of cannabis legalization and restorative justice. The federal government is out of step with states and popular opinion. Congress must act."

The House Financial Services Committee tweeted, "The #SAFEbankingAct will help cannabis biz's by getting them access to bank & credit union services. Currently small cannabis biz's are forced to operate w/cash only, making them targets for theft. This legislation has passed the House w/bipartisan support multiple times."

Rep. Ed Perlmutter (D-CO) tweeted, "Thank you @JayInslee & @BobFergusonAG for your support of #SAFEBanking. It's past time to get the #SAFEBankingAct across the finish line as an immediate solution to get cash off our streets & ensure state-legal, legitimate businesses can operate like any other type of business."

Rep. Bonnie Watson Coleman (D-NJ) tweeted, "While these New Jerseyans wait in line to buy cannabis, others are in prison for the very same act. It's time to expunge records for cannabis convictions. Every. Single. One."

Rep. Eleanor Holmes Norton (D-DC) tweeted, "Today, recreational marijuana sales began in New Jersey, allowing the state to tax and regulate recreational marijuana. Congress prohibits DC from doing so, but #DCStatehood would free DC from congressional interference."






_STATES_



Alaska Gov. Mike Dunleavy (R) said he supports a House-passed bill to seal prior marijuana convictions.

Louisiana Gov. John Bel Edwards (D) said he opposes increasing the number of medical cannabis business licenses.

Utah Gov. Spencer Cox (R) said he did "not celebrate" 4/20, but touted efforts to improve the medical cannabis program. Separately, the legislature's Management Committee voted to create a commission to review the medical marijuana program.

Colorado Gov. Jared Polis (D) tweeted, "The #SAFEBankingAct is an immediate solution to get cash off our streets and ensure state-legal, legitimate businesses can operate like any other type of business. Thank you @RepPerlmutter  for leading the way!" Separately, regulators issued a health and safety advisory about yeast and mold levels in marijuana products produced by Fresh Baked, LLC.

Minnesota Republican gubernatorial candidate Paul Gazelka, currently a state senator, tweeted, "Legalizing cannabis should not be the priority of Minnesota’s governor when inflation has stripped so many families of their purchasing power and when many live in fear of increased crime close to home."

Tennessee Democratic gubernatorial candidate JB Smiley, Jr. tweeted, "Tennessee schools have been underfunded for years, and our students have suffered as a result. But there’s a solution to that problem: Marijuana legalization. Legalizing it in Tennessee will bring in millions in tax revenue that we can put towards our students. So let’s do it."

Two groups of Arkansas activists say they've collected roughly half the signatures they need to qualify marijuana legalization initiatives for the ballot.

Idaho activists announced that they failed to collect enough signatures to qualify a medical cannabis initiative for the November ballot.

Nebraska activists met with Snoop Dogg to discuss medical cannabis initiatives they are working to qualify for the ballot.

The Montana legislature's Economic Affairs Interim Committee met to discuss the state's recreational marijuana program.

Ohio regulators are moving to change the definition of THC to include more than just delta-9 THC.

The director of New York's Office of Cannabis Management defended the move to prioritize marijuana retail licenses for people with past convictions.

Hawaii's Dual Use of Cannabis Task Force will hold its first meeting on Monday.

Nevada regulators will hold a board meeting on Tuesday.


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> Some moar News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> _FEDERAL_
> 
> 
> ​
> The White House Office of National Drug Control Policy published the political name administration's first National Drug Control Strategy.
> 
> Customs and Border Protection sent a press release bragging about "crush[ing] Brits 420 Day kush" with a bust at Washington Dulles International Airport.
> 
> Sen. Patty Murray (D-WA) tweeted, "Cannabis stores in WA state are forced to operate in cash only—which is impacting the industry’s ability to fully participate in the economy and has become dangerous for owners and employers. We can and need to fix this–that’s why I’m working to pass the #SAFEBankingAct."
> 
> Sen. Cory Booker (D-NJ) tweeted, "I am proud to see New Jersey continue to take the lead on issues of cannabis legalization and restorative justice. The federal government is out of step with states and popular opinion. Congress must act."
> 
> The House Financial Services Committee tweeted, "The #SAFEbankingAct will help cannabis biz's by getting them access to bank & credit union services. Currently small cannabis biz's are forced to operate w/cash only, making them targets for theft. This legislation has passed the House w/bipartisan support multiple times."
> 
> Rep. Ed Perlmutter (D-CO) tweeted, "Thank you @JayInslee & @BobFergusonAG for your support of #SAFEBanking. It's past time to get the #SAFEBankingAct across the finish line as an immediate solution to get cash off our streets & ensure state-legal, legitimate businesses can operate like any other type of business."
> 
> Rep. Bonnie Watson Coleman (D-NJ) tweeted, "While these New Jerseyans wait in line to buy cannabis, others are in prison for the very same act. It's time to expunge records for cannabis convictions. Every. Single. One."
> 
> Rep. Eleanor Holmes Norton (D-DC) tweeted, "Today, recreational marijuana sales began in New Jersey, allowing the state to tax and regulate recreational marijuana. Congress prohibits DC from doing so, but #DCStatehood would free DC from congressional interference."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> _STATES_
> 
> 
> ​
> Alaska Gov. Mike Dunleavy (R) said he supports a House-passed bill to seal prior marijuana convictions.
> 
> Louisiana Gov. John Bel Edwards (D) said he opposes increasing the number of medical cannabis business licenses.
> 
> Utah Gov. Spencer Cox (R) said he did "not celebrate" 4/20, but touted efforts to improve the medical cannabis program. Separately, the legislature's Management Committee voted to create a commission to review the medical marijuana program.
> 
> Colorado Gov. Jared Polis (D) tweeted, "The #SAFEBankingAct is an immediate solution to get cash off our streets and ensure state-legal, legitimate businesses can operate like any other type of business. Thank you @RepPerlmutter  for leading the way!" Separately, regulators issued a health and safety advisory about yeast and mold levels in marijuana products produced by Fresh Baked, LLC.
> 
> Minnesota Republican gubernatorial candidate Paul Gazelka, currently a state senator, tweeted, "Legalizing cannabis should not be the priority of Minnesota’s governor when inflation has stripped so many families of their purchasing power and when many live in fear of increased crime close to home."
> 
> Tennessee Democratic gubernatorial candidate JB Smiley, Jr. tweeted, "Tennessee schools have been underfunded for years, and our students have suffered as a result. But there’s a solution to that problem: Marijuana legalization. Legalizing it in Tennessee will bring in millions in tax revenue that we can put towards our students. So let’s do it."
> 
> Two groups of Arkansas activists say they've collected roughly half the signatures they need to qualify marijuana legalization initiatives for the ballot.
> 
> Idaho activists announced that they failed to collect enough signatures to qualify a medical cannabis initiative for the November ballot.
> 
> Nebraska activists met with Snoop Dogg to discuss medical cannabis initiatives they are working to qualify for the ballot.
> 
> The Montana legislature's Economic Affairs Interim Committee met to discuss the state's recreational marijuana program.
> 
> Ohio regulators are moving to change the definition of THC to include more than just delta-9 THC.
> 
> The director of New York's Office of Cannabis Management defended the move to prioritize marijuana retail licenses for people with past convictions.
> 
> Hawaii's Dual Use of Cannabis Task Force will hold its first meeting on Monday.
> 
> Nevada regulators will hold a board meeting on Tuesday.


Love to see the talk talk going on in the cannabis world. Trying to understand the delta 9 vs delta 8 THC. Wondering does this close the loophole for having plants in vegetation vs flower.


----------



## bigsur51

EXTRA!
EXTRA!
READ ALL ABOUT IT!

Big Sur gets high this morning!





_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) made a “promise” to marijuana activists that his federal legalization bill will actually be introduced by his most recently announced deadline.



​



North Dakota’s secretary of state and attorney general signed off on the language of a proposed marijuana legalization initiative—clearing activists to begin collecting signatures to place it on the November ballot.



​



A new poll found that a majority of Americans—including Republicans—support decriminalizing drugs. There's also strong support for opening overdose prevention centers where people can consume controlled substances under medical supervision.



​



New Jersey mayors and state lawmakers are pushing back against an attorney general memo clarifying that police can use marijuana while off duty. But a federal law generally banning guns for cannabis consumers that the opponents are citing also has a little-known exception for government employees like cops.



​



A South Carolina representative filed a bill on 4/20 that would require the state to issue pardons for people with marijuana convictions annually on the unofficial cannabis holiday.



​


----------



## bigsur51

Breaking News!

Pute sleeps in! His grass keeps growing!





/ _FEDERAL_



Staffers for Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) and Rep. Dave Joyce (R-OH) will speak at a Council for Federal Cannabis Regulation event on April 28.

Sen. Patty Murray (D-WA) tweeted, "Washington state cannabis businesses shouldn’t have to fear for their safety because of outdated banking laws. Let’s pass the #SAFEBankingAct and make sure these businesses don’t have to operate fully in cash."

Sen. Tina Smith (D-MN) tweeted that Minnesota Gov. Tim Walz's (D) call to legalize marijuana and expunge convictions is a "great idea. I have a bill to legalize adult-use cannabis in every state."

Sen. Joni Ernst (R-IA) discussed the benefits of hemp with a construction contractor.

Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) declined to directly answer when asked if she still consumes marijuana. Primary challenger Katie Arrington is calling on her to take a drug test.

Rep. Earl Blumenauer (D-OR) tweeted, "Great to see the growth in regenerative organic cannabis products. @SunAndEarthCert certified products will make a real difference for consumers who care about health + the environment, and help the farmers and manufacturers who are doing it right."

Rep. Hakeem Jeffries (D-NY) spoke about the injustices of the war on drugs.

Pennsylvania Democratic Senate candidates discussed marijuana legalization at a debate.

Louisiana Democratic Senate candidate Gary Chambers said there aren't enough black people who own or work for cannabis businesses.





_STATES_



Maine Gov. Janet Mills (D) signed a bill allowing reimbursements to municipalities of up to $20,000 to cover the procedural costs of allowing recreational marijuana businesses.

Iowa Gov. Kim Reynolds (R) signed a bill allowing hemp cultivation sites to be larger.

Nevada Gov. Steve Sisolak (D) tweeted, "We’re thinking big in Nevada, and finding every way we can to support our students, families and economy through new, innovative revenue sources. There’s also no industry getting higher than cannabis, and it’s not slowing down anytime soon."

Mississippi's attorney general issued an opinion on municipalities' ability to regulate medical cannabis businesses.

Oklahoma lawmakers sent Gov. Kevin Stitt (R) a bill to require medical cannabis cultivation license applicants to file a bond in an amount of no less than $25,000.

Kentucky's Senate president pushed back on potential medical cannabis executive actions by Gov. Andy Beshear (D). Meanwhile, the representativewho is sponsoring a stalled medical marijuana bill said he is worried the governor's move could give patients false hope.

Virginia's Senate president pro tem tweeted, "Sometimes reporters ask if my support of marijuana could hurt me politically. I don't care if it does, I will stand up for good policy over politics anytime. Plus marijuana is a lot more popular than Glenn Youngkin."

A New York senator filed a bill to add coverage of medical cannabis to public insurance programs.

Arizona lawmakers are considering legislation to strengthen marijuana testing rules.

Ohio House Democrats tweeted about the introduction of a new marijuana legalization bill based on a citizen-initiated measure.

A Rhode Island representative spoke about his drug decriminalization bill.

A Florida representative tweeted, "For the last two years I filed legislation in Florida to allow for the controlled, clinical use of Psilocybin to treat depression and PTSD. If elected to the State Senate I will get this passed."

The Montana Legislative Services Division published an analysis of marijuana revenue.

A federal judge suggested that Illinois regulators' marijuana business licenses process may violate the Constitution's dormant commerce clause.

Alabama regulators are opting not to ask lawmakers to give them more time to craft medical cannabis rules.

Oregon regulators are moving to implement a moratorium on marijuana business licenses as directed by a new state law.

Washington State regulators are seeking applicants to serve on a psilocybin services workgroup.

West Virginia's top medical cannabis regulators said the program has created "332 direct jobs in West Virginia, with an additional job growth of 1,884 positions in the fields of commercial construction, security services, and transportation."

Vermont regulators will discuss marijuana issues at a meeting on Monday.


----------



## bigsur51

Washington State regulators are seeking applicants to serve on a psilocybin services workgroup



SIGN ME UP!


----------



## bigsur51

Todays Pot News April 26 , 2023






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



In a new 101-page report, the Congressional Research Service deeply analyzes the growing state-federal marijuana policy gap, looking at issues like banking, research barriers, tax revenue, youth use, impaired driving, hemp, international implications and more.



​



The Arizona Joint Legislative Budget Committee reported that the state generated more tax revenue to the general fund from legal marijuana sales than from tobacco and alcohol combined last month.



​



Austin, Texas voters can now begin casting their ballots on a  measure to decriminalize marijuana and ban no-knock warrants. In-person early voting runs through May 3 and Election Day is on May 7.



​



Two new polls of U.S. adults showed broad support for marijuana reform, with 69 percent backing legalization, 92 percent in favor of medical cannabis and 61 percent saying they are more likely to vote for pro-reform politicians. Other questions focused on marijuana banking and military veterans' access to medical cannabis.



​


----------



## bigsur51

Moar Pot News





_FEDERAL_



The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration is accepting public comments on barriers to and solutions for providing data on drug-impaired driving.

A spokesperson for Sen. Mark Kelly (D-AZ) said he supports veterans- and banking-focused marijuana bills and is continuing to "closely evaluate" broader reforms.

Rep. Ayanna Pressley (D-MA) tweeted, "Last week, my team and I stopped by @yambamarket, the first Black-owned recreational cannabis dispensary in Cambridge. Black & brown folks have been devastated by the failed War on Drugs & it's critical that they reap the financial rewards of our expanding cannabis industry."

Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) tweeted, "My #StatesReformAct is gaining momentum across the aisle, and would federally de-schedule marijuana."

Rep. Haley Stevens (D-MI) tweeted, "More than 600,000 Americans are still arrested each year on cannabis charges, despite reform laws passed in 47 states. That’s why I voted YES on #WeNeedMORE.I urge the Senate to pass this important legislation soon."




_STATES_



South Dakota's agriculture secretary said the CBD oil market has "tanked."

Kansas Senate Democrats tweeted, "Medical marijuana has faced a rocky road in the #ksleg, and many Senate Republicans have expressed little-to-no interest in helping Kansans legally access proven palliative care."

A Wisconsin representative who is sponsoring a restrictive medical cannabis bill said he would be willing to consider amendments to allow smoking.

New Jersey's top marijuana regulator spoke about the launch of legal recreational sales.

Alaska regulators proposed changes to rules on marijuana waste.

Louisiana regulators filed proposed hemp rules.

New York regulators are considering allowing pizzerias and other restaurants to sell cannabis-infused foods.

Montana regulators launched a new system for marijuana cultivation businesses to submit applications to increase their tier.

The Washington State Social Equity in Cannabis Task Force will meet on Tuesday.

California regulators will hold an information session to get feedback on the development of cannabis equity fee waiver and deferral regulations on Wednesday.


----------



## OGKushman

Department of cannabis control 

What happened to legal? they sure duped everyone


----------



## CrashMagnet

I keep saying I prefer illegal to regulated.


----------



## bigsur51

greedy bass turds


----------



## bigsur51

The Hump Day Pot News







_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



President Joe political name began commuting the sentences of people who have served time in federal prison for marijuana and other drug offenses. The clemency for 75 people falls short of the mass cannabis pardons he promised on the campaign trail, but advocates see it as a first step.



​



Attorney General Merrick Garland reiterated during a Senate hearing that prosecuting marijuana possession is not "an efficient use of the resources given the opioid and methamphetamine epidemic”—but didn’t directly answer a question on reinstating federal cannabis guidance that was rescinded during the political name administration.



​



Kansas House and Senate leaders appointed lawmakers to a bicameral conference committee to hammer out the details of a medical cannabis bill that activists now believe could pass as soon as this week.



​



Reps. Donald Norcross (D-NJ) and Mark Pocan (D-WI) hosted a roundtable on labor union organizing in the cannabis industry. They spoke to Marijuana Moment about the importance of the push in advance of the event.



​



Washington State activists are preparing to launch a signature gathering drive to place a drug decriminalization initiative on the November ballot after a revised version of their measure survived a legal challenge.



​



Activists in Denton, Texas announced they believe they have enough signatures to qualify a marijuana decriminalization measure for the local November ballot. The news comes as Austin is doing early voting on a similar cannabis measure for next month's election.



​


----------



## bigsur51

Keep on humping in the not so free world.






_FEDERAL_



The Substance Abuse and Mental Health Services Administration’s Drug Testing Advisory Board will hear a presentation on employment drug testing for marijuana on June 21.

Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) tweeted, "NEWS: @POTUS has taken action to grant clemency for dozens of people with federal cannabis and drug convictions. In the Senate, we will continue the work to end the federal prohibition on cannabis and undo the harms caused by the War on Drugs."

Sen. Cory Booker (D-NJ) tweeted, "I applaud @POTUS on commuting the sentences of 75 people for nonviolent, drug-related convictions. This is a step in the right direction to end the war on drugs. We must keep fighting to deliver justice to all those who have been impacted."

Sen. Kevin Cramer (R-ND) said Sen. Ron Wyden (D-OR) approached him about a forthcoming marijuana legalization bill.

Rep. Nydia Velazquez (D-NY) tweeted, "I'm glad to see President political name commute these sentences -- but it's time to go further. That's why I reintroduced the MORE Act to decriminalize marijuana and expunge non-violent convictions."

Rep. Dave Joyce (R-OH) tweeted that while President Joe political name's acts of clemency "signals a shift in the right direction, 14+ million Americans continue to suffer from cannabis-related convictions at the state/local level. That's why I introduced the #HOPEAct with @RepAOC to provide millions with a true second chance to achieve their American dream."

Rep. Bonnie Watson Coleman (D-NJ) tweeted, "I thank @POTUS for taking this step toward repairing the damage that the failed 'War on Drugs' has done to our country, especially our most vulnerable communities."

Rep. Nikema Williams (D-GA) tweeted, "This is the right move by @POTUS. That the vast majority are nonviolent drug offenses says one thing loud and clear: we must do more to remedy the injustices of the failed war on drugs."

Rep. Eleanor Homes Norton (D-DC) expressed disappointment with the political name administration's moves on marijuana in a speech at the National Cannabis Festival.

Rep. Ed Perlmutter (D-CO) tweeted, "State-legal businesses and their employees are put at risk everyday. We need the #SAFEBankingAct to get cash off our streets and help protect our communities."


----------



## bigsur51

The last of the Hump.

No more humping.




_STATES_



Kentucky Gov. Andy Beshear (D) issued a line-item veto to parts of a medical cannabis research bill.

Louisiana Gov. John Bel Edwards (D) and the House speaker expressed concerns about licensing additional medical cannabis businesses.

Nebraska gubernatorial candidates discussed medical cannabis at a debate.

Pennsylvania's agriculture secretary spoke at a statewide hemp summit, highlighting how the state is investing in strengthening the industry.

The Connecticut House of Representatives approved a bill to limit marijuana "gifting."

The Tennessee House of Representatives approved a bill to add quadriplegia as a qualifying condition for medical cannabis oil.

The South Carolina senator who is sponsoring a medical cannabis bill authored an op-ed urging the House to approve the measure. Separately, a representative sent letters encouraging President Joe political name and congressional leaders to prioritize marijuana reform.

Illinois regulators adopted rules changes to remove cannabis products from the definition of "electronic cigarette" for tax purposes.

Virginia regulators adopted changes to rules on medical cannabis product labeling requirements and on determining eligibility to access facilities.

West Virginia regulators issued a consumer warning about illegal hemp and cannabis products.

Ohio regulators published updated medical cannabis patient and caregiver numbers.

Tennessee's Medical Cannabis Commission will meet on Wednesday.

Washington State regulators will host a discussion on evaluating THC compounds on Wednesday.


----------



## bigsur51

The News never stops , it just keeps coming and coming.






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Kansas House and Senate negotiators held the first conference committee meeting to begin reaching an agreement on a medical cannabis bill that advocates believe could pass soon.



​



Georgia voters will get a chance to decide on a marijuana legalization question during the primary election next month. The results of the advisory measure won’t be binding, but could send lawmakers a message about public support for cannabis reform.



​



Reps. Earl Blumenauer (D-OR) and Ed Perlmutter (D-CO) sent a letter urging House leaders to fight to keep marijuana banking language in the final America COMPETES Act conference committee report.



​



The Colorado Senate Health & Human Services Committee advanced a House-passed bill to legalize MDMA in the state when it gets FDA approval.



​



A new study found that driving under the influence of marijuana is "lower in recreational and medical cannabis states compared to states without legal cannabis.” Researchers say consumer education—labeling information and PSAs, for example— in legal states could be playing a role.

New Jersey dispensaries sold almost $2 million worth of recreational marijuana products to more than 12,000 customers on the first day of legal sales last week.


----------



## bigsur51

Moar News than a human can possibly read!







_FEDERAL_



Sen Elizabeth Warren (D-MA) tweeted, "I've been calling on the President to use his executive authority to pardon cannabis offenses. And he just used it. This is a good first step. Let's keep it going."

Senate Judiciary Committee Chairman **** Durbin (D-IL) tweeted, "Policy actions like these are critical to undoing the decades of harm that the failed ‘war on drugs’ caused—particularly in communities of color. I commend President political name for a plan that upholds the values of dignity, fairness, and belief in second chances."

Sen. Joe Manchin (D-WV) reacted dismissively to a question about marijuana legalization.

Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) said she plans to push Republican leadership to advance marijuana reform if the party takes control of Congress.

Rep. Barbara Lee (D-CA) tweeted, "It’s time for the Senate to step up and pass the #MOREAct and end the failed War on Drugs that has destroyed Black and Brown families."

Rep. Steven Horsford (D-NV) tweeted, "The “War on Drugs” damaged our criminal justice system. We must work to repair it. One Nevadan has served a decade of a 14+ year prison sentence but, thanks to a commutation today from @POTUS, will be under supervised release starting in a year."

Rep. Madeleine Dean (D-PA) tweeted, "I applaud @POTUS for his decision. For too long we have allowed the "war on drugs" to over-criminalize Black, Brown, and Latino communities. We can reunite more families and help heal communities through the profound power of second chances."

Indiana Democratic Senate candidate Thomas McDermott, currently the mayor of Hammond, tweeted, "How about we use the tax money Indiana would make from the sale of legal cannabis & use it to battle potholes across our state?"

The Senate bill to require the Department of Veterans Affairs to study medical cannabis got one new cosponsor for a total of four.





_STATES_



Maryland Gov. Larry Hogan (R) appointed a chair of the Medical Cannabis Commission.

New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy (D) spoke about the social justice reasons for legalizing marijuana.

Florida Democratic gubernatorial candidate Nikki Fried, currently the agriculture commissioner, celebrated the second anniversary of the state's hemp program.

The Virginia Senate rejected Gov. Glenn Youngkin's (R) proposed amendments to a cannabis bill that would have recriminalized possession of more than two ounces of marijuana and sent the overall legislation, which was aimed at restricting cannabinoid products, back to a committee. The lieutenant governor, as part of a tie-breaking vote, voted against the governor's proposal.

The Connecticut House of Representatives passed a bill to allow physicians assistants to recommend medical cannabis.

The Louisiana House Health & Welfare Committee approved a bill to add new medical cannabis cultivation licenses and transfer authority for the program to the Department of Health.

The Indiana Court of Appeals ruled that a marijuana grinder is not considered drug paraphernalia.

Georgia regulators are being sued over alleged "conflicts of interest" in the medical cannabis licensing process.

New York's top marijuana regulator said she expects recreational sales to begin by this fall.

Washington State regulators approved a proposal for expedited rulemaking to replace the word “marijuana” with “cannabis” in state code.

The California Cannabis Control Appeals Panel held a strategic planning session.

Colorado's Department of Agriculture is seeking nominations to serve on the Hemp Advisory Committee.

Nevada will hold a public workshop on marijuana consumption lounges on Friday.


----------



## bigsur51

The News never ends!






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The New Hampshire Senate defeated separate House-passed bills that would have legalized marijuana sales through state-run stores and allowed limited home cultivation.



​



Kansas House negotiators offered a medical cannabis compromise proposal to Senate counterparts during a conference committee meeting. Just a handful of outstanding issues remain, and advocates believe something could pass soon.



​



Major food companies like Pepsi, General Mills and Kellogg are asking Congress to help stop the proliferation of marijuana-infused copycat products that mimic their well-known brands.



​



The American Bankers Association and bankers groups representing all 50 states and one U.S. territory sent a letter urging Senate leaders to accept House-passed marijuana banking provisions into the America COMPETES Act.



​



The Louisiana House Health & Welfare Committee approved a bill to add medical cannabis cultivation licenses. Democratic U.S. Senate candidate Gary Chambers—who smoked a blunt in an ad—testified. Separate legislation on reciprocity for out-of-state patients also passed the full House.



​


----------



## bigsur51

Moar News






_FEDERAL_



The Food and Drug Administration is proposing to ban menthol-flavoredcigarettes as well as all characterizing flavors other than tobacco in cigars.

Sen. Brian Schatz (D-HI) said he would like to see President Joe political name "evolve a little further on marijuana," which he called a "very powerful electoral issue."

Rep. Andy Levin (D-MI) tweeted, "I’m grateful that @POTUS has begun to use his executive authority to pardon incarcerated Americans serving long sentences for non-violent marijuana offenses. It’s time to end the failed war on drugs, decriminalize marijuana and bring our loved ones home."

Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) spoke about the prospects for her marijuana legalization bill and separately announced that Insurance Agents & Brokers of South Carolina endorsed the legislation.

Rep. Bonnie Watson Coleman (D-NJ) tweeted a video of Rep. Fred Keller describing substance misuse as a health issue, saying, "I'm glad some of my GOP colleagues have finally recognized that addiction needs to be treated as a health issue and not a criminal issue. I look forward to Rep. Keller cosponsoring my Drug Policy Reform Act to have the @HHSGov address addiction instead of the @TheJusticeDept."

Rep. Mike Garcia (R-CA) tweeted, "Our border crisis is not just at the border. In #CA25, transnational criminal orgs. continue to run illegal marijuana grows. They are stealing water & land, harming the environment, & threatening residents. This problem is fueled by @SecMayorkas failing to secure the border."

Former Sen. Cory Gardner (R-CO) spoke about the parallels between cannabis and cryptocurrency.

Louisiana Democratic Senate candidate Gary Chambers posted a video of himself accepting an award at the National Cannabis Festival.

Pennsylvania Democratic Senate candidate John Fetterman, currently the lieutenant governor, tweeted, "Legal Weed: Is supported by an overwhelming majority of Americans and has caused ZERO overdose deaths like ever. GOP + Joe Manchin: BuT ReeFeR MaDneSs"

Ohio Republican congressional candidate Michael Morgenstern said he supports moving marijuana to Schedule III.





_STATES_



Maine Gov. Janet Mills (D) allowed bills authorizing marijuana home delivery, expanding medical cannabis caregiver protections and letting people with prior marijuana convictions work in the industry to be enacted without her signature. Separately, a law that blocks regulators from independently enacting new medical cannabis rules took effect.

Virginia Gov. Glenn Youngkin (R) suggested that lawmakers should revisit a bill to regulate cannabis products that he sought to amend by reinstituting criminal penalties for possessing more than two ounces of marijuana. Meanwhile the Senate president pro tem tweeted about the failure of the governor's cannabis criminalization amendment, saying, "I told you marijuana was more popular than Glenn Youngkin."

Kentucky Gov. Andy Beshear (D) said his office has received more than 1,100 emails on medical cannabis since he began accepting input on the issue last week and that he plans to take some kind of executive action this summer.

Montana Gov. Greg Gianforte (R) toured a hemp processing facility.

Florida Democratic gubernatorial candidate Nikki Fried, currently the agriculture commissioner, announced that her department will host a cannabis equity summit in June.

The Missouri House Special Committee on Government Oversight approved a Senate-passed bill to allow medical cannabis businesses to deduct expenses on their taxes.

The Louisiana House Agriculture Committee approved a bill to make it easier for people with criminal records to work in the medical cannabis industry. Separately, the House Judiciary Committee rejected legislation to create a system of taxes and regulation for recreational marijuana in the event it is legalized.

The Ohio House Government Oversight Committee held another hearing on a Senate-passed bill to broadly expand medical cannabis access.

A New York assemblymember filed a bill to require local governments and county health officials be responsible for inspecting cannabis businesses.

New Jersey lawmakers are planning to file a bill to require school bus drivers to be drug tested twice a year.

California regulators published emergency CBD rules and are accepting public comments.

Pennsylvania's Department of Agriculture tweeted, "Pa.’s first home made out of ‘hempcrete’ was unveiled last Friday in New Castle.  The material is made from just three ingredients, hemp hurd (the inner woody core of the industrial hemp stalk), lime and water."


----------



## Hippie420

Banning menthol cigarettes? Be prepared to watch major cities burn this summer.


----------



## bigsur51

Hippie420 said:


> Banning menthol cigarettes? Be prepared to watch major cities burn this summer.






oh man those Newport and Kool addicts are some mean mother truckers!




















I know , I know…..














oh man , lighten up , get them panties out of a wad , remove that burr in the saddle , let your hair hang down


----------



## oldfogey8

Hippie420 said:


> Banning menthol cigarettes? Be prepared to watch major cities burn this summer.


Menthol butts are already banned here in Massachusetts. I used to smoke cigs and loved my Newports. If I get diagnosed with sumpin’ terminal, I am heading to New Hampster to pick up some Newports. I didn’t think about burning cities when they enacted the ban. When they banned ‘mean looking guns’, that is a different story…


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> oh man those Newport and Kool addicts are some mean mother truckers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 295411
> 
> 
> View attachment 295412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know , I know…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 295413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh man , lighten up , get them panties out of a wad , remove that burr in the saddle , let your hair hang down



I was not your typical Newport smoker. My profile pic is pretty much what I look like…


----------



## Patwi




----------



## oldfogey8

Mouth happiness is a genius ad hook…


----------



## bigsur51

Start Mondays off by reading the News








_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer’s (D-NY) chief counsel spoke about the state of a pending marijuana legalization bill and when it might make sense to allow incremental reforms like cannabis banking to advance.



​



Ohio activists filed a lawsuit to protect their ability to place a marijuana legalization initiative on the November ballot. Republican legislative leaders are suggesting the measure may need to be bumped to a future cycle on procedural grounds.



​



The Colorado Senate sent Gov. Jared Polis (D) a bill to legalize MDMA prescriptions in the state when it gets FDA approval.



​



Florida Agricultural and Consumer Services Commissioner Nikki Fried, a Democratic gubernatorial candidate, explained her lawsuit on Second Amendment rights for medical cannabis patients in a discussion with gun violence prevention activists. Marijuana Moment spoke to the father of a Parkland shooting victim, who organized the meeting and who supports the effort.



​



Pennsylvania House lawmakers filed a new marijuana banking and tax relief bill after the Senate passed its own version this month.



​


----------



## bigsur51

And there is moar!






_FEDERAL_



The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention listed marijuana use disorder as the "Disease of the Week."

The Drug Enforcement Administration settled a class action lawsuit from female special agents who were not selected for overseas assignments.

Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-KY) criticized President Joe political name for granting clemency to people with drug convictions, saying that Democrats "never miss an opportunity to send the wrong signal."

The son of Sen. Joe Manchin (D-WV) formed a company to explore entering the medical cannabis businesses.

Sen. John Hickenlooper (D-CO) tweeted, "Colorado set the standard for legalizing cannabis. It’s time for the federal government to follow our lead and reform our marijuana laws."

Sen. Steve Daines (R-MT) tweeted photos of himself touring a hemp facility.

Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) spoke about a possible hearing for her marijuana legalization bill.

Rep. Eleanor Holmes Norton (D-DC) tweeted, "NJ reported $2 million in sales on the first day of commercialization of recreational marijuana. Congress, with POTUS’s support, prohibits DC from commercializing rec. marijuana, depriving DC millions of dollars in tax revenue."

Rep. Ed Perlmutter (D-CO) noted the cannabis banking work of a retiring Colorado Bankers Association official in remarks for the Congressional Record.

The House bill to encourage Department of Veterans Affairs doctors to discuss medical cannabis got two new cosponsors for a total of two.






_STATES_



Pennsylvania Gov. Tom Wolf (D) tweeted, "Our neighbors in New Jersey just began selling recreational cannabis. That means Pennsylvanians are crossing the border to partake in legalized marijuana. Those profits should stay here, in Pennsylvania. Legislature: Let’s #LegalizeIt."

New Mexico Gov. Michelle Lujan Grisham (D) tweeted a video of a voter endorsing her, saying, "New Mexicans like Larry are excited about recreational cannabis. This new industry means good-paying jobs and a whole new revenue stream for our state. We're just getting started."

South Carolina Democratic gubernatorial candidate Joe Cunningham, a former congressman, is calling on Gov. Henry McMaster (R) to support a pending medical cannabis bill.

Ohio Democratic gubernatorial candidate John Cranley, a former Cincinnati mayor, discussed his plan to raise revenue by legalizing marijuana.

Colorado's treasurer tweeted, "Let's get this done to protect our legal cannabis businesses! #SAFEBankingAct"

A North Carolina representative said he understands the benefits of medical cannabis but doesn't plan to support its legalization.

A Wisconsin senator's claim that marijuana legalization has majority support in the state, including from Republicans, was ruled true by Politifact.

An Oklahoma representative authored an op-ed discussing the advancement of medical cannabis reform bills.

The West Virginia Supreme Court of Appeals upheld a coal miner's suspension from work over a positive drug test that he says was caused by a CBD sleep aid.

Vermont regulators announced a delay in issuing marijuana business licenses. Separately, they will review recommendations on cannabis business license prequalification and approve social equity applicant status on Monday.

Rhode Island regulators awarded the state's final medical cannabis dispensary license.

Nevada regulators hosted a workshop on cannabis consumption lounges.

California regulators will host a cannabis licensing Q & A session on Tuesday.


----------



## MechaniMan

*Alabama Democrats Launch ‘Free Weed’ Website on 4/20









						Alabama Democrats Launch ‘Free Weed’ Website on 4/20 - Ganjapreneur
					

The Democratic Party of Alabama launched a "free weed" website on 4/20 this year to draw attention to the state's stalled cannabis legalization efforts,




					www-ganjapreneur-com.cdn.ampproject.org
				




It's not actually "free weed" *


----------



## bigsur51

The News never ends.

Never.









_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



A Missouri Republican representative who expected his marijuana legalization bill to get a floor vote on Monday is blaming the House majority floor leader for instead "holding up" the legislation.



​



Florida Agriculture and Consumer Services Commissioner Nikki Fried, who is running for the state's Democratic gubernatorial nomination, describes in a new Marijuana Moment op-ed how her lawsuit on Second Amendment rights for medical cannabis patients is part of a push to get the federal government to evolve on marijuana.



​



A poll found that 53 percent of Washington State voters support or lean toward supporting a drug decriminalization initiative that activists just launched a signature drive to place on the November ballot.



​



Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-FL) called out President Joe political name for being a “recalcitrant boomer” who has failed to follow through on his marijuana campaign promises.



​



The National Institutes of Health hosted a presentation on the potential benefits of kratom, titled, "Can a Controversial Tree Help End the Opioid Crisis?”



​


----------



## bigsur51

Here is some moar News.




_FEDERAL_



National Institute on Drug Abuse Director Nora Volkow said research does not support the efficacy of forced treatment for substance misuse issues.

The Internal Revenue Service denied nonprofit status to an organization that wants to fund research on the benefits of psychedelics.

Sens. Chuck Grassley (R-IA), Mike Lee (R-UT), Roger Wicker (R-MS) and Lindsey Graham (R-SC) filed a bil to reduce the sentencing disparity between crack and powder cocaine to 2.5:1.

Former House Speaker John Boehner (R-OH) is being sued for allegedly misappropriating proprietary marijuana legalization strategies from a campaign he did not end up joining.

House Small Business Committee Republicans highlighted a company that makes store fixtures for the cannabis market.

Florida Democratic Senate candidate Allen Ellison tweeted, "An estimated 40k Americans are incarcerated for marijuana offenses. In contrast, the overall legal cannabis industry is booming. I think it’s way past time to decriminalize cannabis use, possession and the sale of it. We need a new path forward."

Georgia Democratic congressional candidate Vincent Ford discussed his support for decriminalizing marijuana.




_STATES_



Ohio Democratic gubernatorial candidate John Cranley, a former Cincinnati mayor, tweeted, "It's time to end the war on drugs in Ohio. When I'm governor, we're going to legalize cannabis and invest that tax revenue right back into our communities. We're going to create 120,000 good-paying jobs for Ohioans."

Maryland Democratic gubernatorial candidate Wes Moore's ties to Green Thumb Industries present potential conflicts of interest if he is elected, according to a media report.

Texas Democratic gubernatorial candidate Beto O'Rourke, a former congressman, spoke about his support for marijuana legalization.

Georgia Democratic gubernatorial candidate Stacey Abrams discussed her support for decriminalizing marijuana.

Kansas's House majority leader said a medical cannabis bill could be dead for the year unless the Senate shows more interest. The chairman of the Senate Federal and State Affairs Committee said the reform will be in "full effect in the next few years" but "I don’t know if it’ll be this year."

The Pennsylvania House Democratic Policy Committee tweeted, "Legalized marijuana in NJ is complicating accountability for those facing legal consequences for illegal drug use in PA."

A Tennessee bill to regulate delta-8 THC products was tabled.

Massachusetts's top marijuana regulator resigned from his position.

Utah regulators filed medical cannabis cultivation and testing rules.

Montana regulators filed amended rules on the marijuana product packaging and labeling application and approval process.

California regulators published an FAQ clarifying that out-of-state hemp products can be sold in the state.

Connecticut regulators have received more than 4,700 applications to win marijuana business licenses in a lottery.

A Minnesota Department of Human Rights report about the Minneapolis Police Department cited public defenders' claims that officers pretend to smell marijuana to justify searching vehicles.

Oregon regulators released a list of questions and answers about psilocybin testing, tracking and accreditation.


----------



## bigsur51

Happy Hump Day News!





_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



South Dakota activists turned in what they say are more than enough signatures to place a marijuana legalization initiative on the November ballot. Voters previously approved legalization in 2020, but it was overturned on procedural grounds in a court challenge.



​



Connecticut lawmakers sent Gov. Ned Lamont (D) a budget bill that contains provisions creating a program to provide certain patients with access to psychedelic-assisted treatment using substances like MDMA and psilocybin.



​



The Missouri House Special Committee on Criminal Justice approved a joint resolution to place a marijuana legalization referendum on the November ballot.



​



Washington State Gov. Jay Inslee (D), along with the state's lieutenant governor, attorney general and treasurer, sent a letter urging congressional leaders to pass marijuana banking legislation to help stop violent robberies of cannabis businesses—calling it “a matter of life and death.”



​



Voters in several more Ohio cities will get to decide on local marijuana decriminalization ballot measures this year—with activists targeting more than a dozen jurisdictions for this cycle.



​



New Jersey lawmakers filed several bills aimed at preventing and punishing off-duty marijuana use by police officers, first responders and other workers.



​



The Missouri Court of Appeals for the Western District dismissed a lawsuit challenging medical cannabis business licensing caps.


----------



## bigsur51

Keep on humping in the free world!





_FEDERAL_



The Food and Drug Administration sent a letter warning Rena's Organic about its CBD products.

Rep. Troy Carter (D-LA) tweeted a years-old video of then-Rep. Jared Polis (D-CO) mocking a Louisiana congressman's concerns about marijuana legalization in Colorado by saying he doesn't like crawfish, posting, "Don’t worry @GovofCo Polis, LA is in the same boat with CO now — we won’t force you to eat any crawfish or make you pay for it in cash like we all have to with cannabis. We both agree SAFE Banking is imperative in both our states and across the country."

Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) spoke about how her personal experience with cannabis informs her push for legalization.

Rep. Mike Garcia (R-CA) tweeted a video of himself pressing Attorney General Merrick Garland about illegal marijuana cultivation during a House hearing.

Rep. Al Green (D-TX) discussed his support for marijuana legalization on a podcast.

The Navy Reserve tweeted, "Energy drink brands introduced beverages infused with hemp seed oil. Hemp-derived products are prohibited for Sailors. The foods and the beverages one ingests or consumes directly affect readiness and they can also impact a career."





_STATES_



The Louisiana House of Representatives approved a bill to let medical cannabis dispensaries open additional locations but defeated separate legislation to more than double the number of overall licenses. Separately, the House Administration of Criminal Justice Committee approved bills prohibiting the smell of burnt marijuana from being used as pretext for warrantless searches of homes, providing for cannabis expungements and partially decriminalizing paraphernalia.

The Colorado Senate Business Affairs & Technology Committee amended a bill that would have originally restricted hemp-derived cannabinoid products to instead create a task force to investigate the issue and make recommendations. Separately, regulators issued a health and safety warning about potentially unsafe levels of mold and yeast on marijuana products from Canna Meds Wellness Center LLC.

A Pennsylvania representative filed legislation that "seeks to ensure that Russian businesses cannot profit off the medical cannabis industry."

Oklahoma activists launched a signature drive to place a marijuana legalization initiative on the November ballot.

Connecticut's quasi-public venture capital arm, CT Innovations, invested $1.25 million into cannabis company 1906, a move that is angering some activists who oppose using taxpayer money to support a large operator as smaller local businesses struggle to compete for the limited number of licenses.

Massachusetts regulators proposed rules on marijuana delivery taxes.

New York regulators sent a letter reminding businesses that delta-8 and -10 THC products are prohibited.

The Arkansas Medical Marijuana Commission will meet on Thursday.


----------



## bigsur51

The News is like the mail…..it never ends!







_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The South Carolina House of Representatives killed a Senate-passed medical cannabis bill on procedural grounds, without allowing any debate on its merits.



​



A Missouri representative says his marijuana legalization bill is likely dead for the session, but a campaign announced it has more than enough signatures to put the issue on the ballot. However, they’re facing a new complaint from other activists who allege petitioning violations.



​



The Food and Drug Administration sent its first series of warning letters about delta-8 THC products that the agency says are being illegally marketed.



​



The Delaware House Health & Human Services Committee voted for the second time to approve a bill to legalize marijuana possession and gifting. Separate legislation to regulate cannabis sales is also advancing.



​



An ACLU of Nevada official writes in a new op-ed that it’s time to close a loophole in state law that allows police to continue marijuana arrests despite voter-approved legalization.


----------



## bigsur51

It keeps coming and,coming and,coming!






_FEDERAL_



The White House Office of National Drug Control Policy announced new components of a U.S.-Colombia counternarcotics strategy.

Several senators spoke about the prospects of passing marijuana banking legislation though the America COMPETES Act.

Sen. Lisa Murkowski (R-AK) said she spoke to Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) about setting up a meeting to discuss cannabis issues.





_STATES_



Washington, D.C. Mayor Muriel Bowser (D) and election challenges discussed marijuana and other drug issues during a debate.

South Carolina Democratic gubernatorial candidate Joe Cunningham, a former congressman, tweeted about the failure of a medical cannabis bill, saying, "Governor McMaster and his allies in the legislature could screw up a two-car parade. This is an historic failure of leadership by this governor and legislators to pass a watered-down version of the most conservative medical marijuana bill in the entire country." Rival Democratic gubernatorial contender Mia McLeod, a state senator, tweeted, "All of our years of hard work go up in smoke because of House Republicans. Not surprising that the SCGOP killed the bill days before session ends for this year. That’s why I’ve sponsored bills to put marijuana legalization on a ballot referendum. Let the people of SC decide…"

Florida Democratic gubernatorial candidate Nikki Fried, currently the state's agriculture commissioner, put out a press release about an op-ed she published in Marijuana Moment.

Massachusetts attorney general candidates discussed their views on cannabis equity.

Connecticut lawmakers sent Gov. Ned Lamont (D) a bill to restrict marijuana "gifting."

The Louisiana House Health & Welfare Committee rejected a bill to expand the number of medical cannabis cultivators in the state from two to eight.

An Oklahoma senator received a voicemail threatening a “shootout” with law enforcement over a bill to increase medical cannabis cultivation licensing fees.

A Pennsylvania senator said there's "a growing sentiment in the Pennsylvania General Assembly that it’s not whether we legalize cannabis, but when."

New Mexico regulators walked back a claim that there were more than 1 million mature cannabis plants ready to supply manufacturers and retailers ahead of the launch of recreational sales last month.

Georgia regulators will consider medical cannabis issues on Thursday.

Michigan regulators will host a marijuana social equity education session on Thursday.


----------



## bigsur51

The last of the News until Monday so dig in!








_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The Delaware House of Representatives approved a bill to legalize marijuana possession and gifting. Separate legislation to regulate cannabis sales is also moving through the legislature.



​



A little-noticed passage of the leaked draft Supreme Court opinion on overturning abortion rights seems to argue that allowing Roe v. Wade to stand could potentially establish "fundamental rights to illicit drug use.”



​



Colorado Gov. Jared Polis (D) said he doesn’t think psychedelics "should be dealt with through a criminal setting,” noting that activists are working to place decriminalization on the state’s November ballot.



​



The New Hampshire House of Representatives added language to legalize marijuana possession and cultivation to an unrelated Senate bill to give the other body—which recently voted against legalization—“another chance” to support reform.



​



Rep. James Comer (R-KY) sent a letter requesting that the House Oversight and Reform Committee hold a hearing exploring the FDA’s failure to set regulations for CBD and delta-8 THC products.



​



New York regulators approved an additional round of licenses for hemp businesses to grow marijuana, with the director of the Office of Cannabis Management saying the state is on track to launch recreational sales "later this year.”



​


----------



## bigsur51

The End.

until monday





_FEDERAL_



Former Defense Secretary Mark Esper claimed that then-President Donald political name asked him about launching missiles into Mexico to “destroy the drug labs.”

The Drug Enforcement Administration museum posted a video about a Pablo Escobar life mask it has in its collection.





_STATES_



Kentucky Gov. Andy Beshear (D) said he believes it is legally possible for him to take "at least some executive action" on medical cannabis.

An Ohio representative spoke about the prospects for legalizing marijuana.

Illinois's residency requirement for marijuana business licensing is being challenged in a lawsuit.

The Wyoming Division of Criminal Investigation is being sued by hemp farmers who say police lied about a raid conducted on their property.

Nevada regulators are expected to approve draft marijuana consumption lounge rules next month.

Pennsylvania regulators published guidance on reporting and sampling requirements for hemp research permits.

Florida regulators received 12 applications for a new medical cannabis license intended for black farmers.

Washington State regulators are partnering with the Washington State Crime Prevention Association to provide security and safety training to retail cannabis businesses and employees.

New Mexico's Taxation and Revenue Department is expected to issue about $15 million worth of gross receipts refunds to medical cannabis companies.

Minnesota regulators will accept petitions to add new medical cannabis qualifying conditions between June 1 and July 31.


----------



## bigsur51

LATE BREAKING NEWS!!!










_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) told attendees at a cannabis rally that he's already met with six Republican senators to discuss his forthcoming federal marijuana legalization bill.



​



Austin, Texas voters approved a ballot measure to decriminalize marijuana and ban no-knock police raids. Several other Texas cities are working to put cannabis initiatives on local ballots for November.



​



Missouri activists turned in what they say are double the amount of signatures they need to qualify a marijuana legalization initiative for the November ballot.



​



Nebraska activists announced a new grassroots strategy to qualify medical cannabis initiatives for the November ballot after the campaign lost major donors and can no longer fund a paid signature gathering drive.



​



New York assemblymembers discussed their differing psilocybin bills and strategies for pursuing incremental or broader reform. One of the bills was recently amended.



​



The Illinois Department of Financial and Professional Regulation reported that retailers sold nearly $132 million worth of legal recreational marijuana products in April—the second-highest monthly adult-use cannabis sales total since legalization began.



​


----------



## bigsur51

Here is some more







_FEDERAL_



Former President Donald political name said that various claims by former Defense Secretary Mark Esper are false, but in reaction to the allegation that he wanted to attack Mexican drug cartels with missiles, he simply offered a “no comment.”

Pardon Attorney Elizabeth Oyer met with advocates who are pushing President Joe political name to issue mass clemency for people with cannabis convictions.

A federal jury found a man guilty in a marijuana trafficking case in which the judge barred discussion of legalization.

Sen. Rick Scott (R-FL) sent a letter urging President Joe political name to restore the director of the White House Office of National Drug Control Policy to cabinet-level status.

Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-FL) tweeted in response to a post about the importance of repealing the 280E tax penalty on marijuana businesses, saying, "I agree. It’s the congressional black caucus that blocks this reform because they call it 'whitewashing' cannabis policy. No kidding."

Pennsylvania Democratic Senate candidate John Fetterman, currently the lieutenant governor, tweeted about a study on alcohol-related death rates, saying, "Cannabis/THC overdose deaths also set to skyrockets to zero in none like ever."

Illinois Democratic congressional candidate Delia Ramirez, currently a state representative, tweeted, "I support legalizing adult use recreational cannabis. Instead of focusing public safety resources on low level drug offenses we must address the root causes of violence."





_STATES_



Wisconsin Gov. Tony Evers (D) pardoned more people with marijuana, drug and other convictions.

North Dakota attorney general candidates discussed marijuana legalization at a debate.

Oklahoma lawmakers sent Gov. Kevin Stitt (R) a bill to make the state's medical cannabis authority a freestanding agency.

The Colorado Senate amended and approved a bill to refelonize fentanyl possession even without a requirement that a person knowingly does so. Separately, a senator pulled his name from a hemp-derived cannabinoid regulation bill, claiming it was "hijacked" by the marijuana industry.

The Pennsylvania House Democratic Policy Committee will hold a hearing on hemp production on Monday.

The New Jersey Senate Judiciary Committee will hold an oversight hearing on the marijuana business licensing process on Thursday.

The Maryland Court of Special Appeals ruled that medical cannabis businesses denied licenses by regulators can seek judicial review without first having to mount an administrative challenge.

New York regulators posted revised medical cannabis home cultivation rules for public comment.

Georgia regulators voted to give responsibility for considering protests of medical cannabis licensing decisions to the Office of State Administrative Hearings.

Connecticut regulators received more than 15,600 marijuana dispensary license applications.

Washington State regulators sent an updated list of pesticides allowed for use in the production of high THC cannabis.

Vermont regulators published a FAQ about municipal marijuana authority, and will meet to review recommendations on cannabis business license prequalification and approve social equity applicant status on Monday.


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> The News never ends.
> 
> Never.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> _TOP THINGS TO KNOW_
> 
> 
> ​
> A Missouri Republican representative who expected his marijuana legalization bill to get a floor vote on Monday is blaming the House majority floor leader for instead "holding up" the legislation.
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> Florida Agriculture and Consumer Services Commissioner Nikki Fried, who is running for the state's Democratic gubernatorial nomination, describes in a new Marijuana Moment op-ed how her lawsuit on Second Amendment rights for medical cannabis patients is part of a push to get the federal government to evolve on marijuana.
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> A poll found that 53 percent of Washington State voters support or lean toward supporting a drug decriminalization initiative that activists just launched a signature drive to place on the November ballot.
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-FL) called out President Joe political name for being a “recalcitrant boomer” who has failed to follow through on his marijuana campaign promises.
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> The National Institutes of Health hosted a presentation on the potential benefits of kratom, titled, "Can a Controversial Tree Help End the Opioid Crisis?”
> 
> 
> ​
> ​


Be careful of kratom. My youngest son literally got addicted to it and he was taking so much that he had seizures three times. It took him a week to recover enough to go to work(this is a kid who hasn’t missed a day of work in over 5 years). He was taking it as a stimulant for MMA fighting and training.


----------



## Patwi

oldfogey8 said:


> Be careful of kratom. ..... taking it as a stimulant for MMA fighting and training.



Is that what they use it for ..


----------



## Hippie420

It's also used for pain management. Most folks do a week of opioids, then a week of kratom, etc. That way, you don't get addicted to either.
I prefer beer and hash.


----------



## oldfogey8

patwi said:


> Is that what they use it for ..


It is what some people use it for. In moderation it is apparently a stimulant. He doesn’t do things half assed. His thought process was a little is good, a lot must be better. He had the shakes for days. He hid it from my wife and myself. We thought he was taking some hard drug or something but the ER bloodwork didn’t show any illicit drugs. Scary shit to see your kid convulsing…


----------



## bigsur51

_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



A newly unveiled Customs and Border Protection document sheds light on how the U.S. determines whether someone working in Canada’s legal marijuana industry should be barred from entering the country.



​



The Department of Justice got another extension on the deadline to reveal its position in a case on safe consumption sites for illegal drugs, but advocates say “productive” negotiations could lead to a settlement that would "clear a path” for overdose prevention centers to open across the U.S.



​



The Internal Revenue Service's National Taxpayer Advocate published a new explainer on the marijuana industry’s tax and banking challenges and how Congress could potentially address them.



​



The New York Assembly Health Committee approved a bill to allow state and local officials to  authorize and regulate overdose prevention sites where people can consume illegal drugs under medical supervision.



​



The Colorado Department of Revenue reported that retailers sold $162.5 million worth of legal marijuana products in March—an increase from February, but a 22 percent decline from last year.



​


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



A former U.S. attorney for Massachusetts criticized moves by prosecutors not to pursue marijuana cases.

Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) tweeted, "This weekend, I joined the 2022 NYC Cannabis Parade & Rally. Last year, New York equitably legalized cannabis with equity for the communities most hurt by the War on Drugs, and that’s exactly what we’re working to do at the federal level."

Sen. Jeff Merkley (D-OR) said there's "growing momentum and interest" in passing cannabis banking legislation.

Rep. Ed Perlmutter (D-CO) suggested that his cannabis banking bill could be augmented by adding "research" or "some money to help district attorneys determine whose records should be expunged."

Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-FL) replied to a tweet from President Joe political name criticizing Republicans' plans, saying, "Actually, Brandon, my plan for lower drug costs includes legal marijuana. Does yours?"

Kentucky Democratic Senate candidate Charles Booker tweeted, "Legalize cannabis. I will fight for legalization when I am in the Senate."

Texas Democratic congressional candidate Greg Casar tweeted, "Once in Congress, I’ll work to legalize marijuana nationwide, expunge past records, direct tax revenue to our communities, and end no-knock warrants."





_STATES_



Former Texas Gov. Rick Perry (R), who also served as U.S. energy secretary, spoke about his support for psychedelic therapy.

The Louisiana House of Representatives approved a bill to make it easier for people with criminal records to work in the medical cannabis industry.

A Kansas Senate leadership spokesperson said it is "unlikely" lawmakers will pass a medical cannabis bill when they return to session later this month.

An Indiana senator tweeted about a Delaware cannabis legalization bill advancing, saying, "Yet another state is moving toward the legalization of cannabis. Indiana cannot continue to be stuck in the past on this issue. Cannabis legalization is crucial for criminal justice reform, medical benefits, new businesses and new jobs, and providing tax revenue to help Hoosiers struggling with addiction and fix our roads."

An Arkansas activist who recently dropped her effort to place a marijuana legalization initiative on the ballot is shifting focus to opposing a separate campaign led by a former lawmaker that is funded by medical cannabis growers.

The New Jersey Supreme Court is considering a case on how police test for marijuana impairment.

A Pennsylvania court will hear arguments in a case in which a news organization is trying to force regulators to release data on which conditions people are accessing medical cannabis for next week.

New York's top marijuana regulator spoke about opportunities for women in the cannabis industry.

Michigan regulators launched a marijuana social equity "all-star" program.

Colorado regulators released updated marijuana business licensee demographic data.

Washington State regulators will consider marijuana business issues on Wednesday.

Maryland's Medical Cannabis Commission will meet on Thursday.

The Oregon Task Force on Cannabis-Derived Intoxicants and Illegal Cannabis Production will meet on Thursday.

Iowa's Medical Cannabidiol Board will meet on Friday.


----------



## RosterMan

Hippie420 said:


> It's also used for pain management. Most folks do a week of opioids, then a week of kratom, etc. That way, you don't get addicted to either.
> I prefer beer and hash.


Does it work for pain


----------



## pute

Lot to read....I am seeing double.


----------



## MechaniMan

patwi said:


> Is that what they use it for ..


Kratom is on the FDA import ban list. Although it's not illegal chances are it'll be confiscated if they find it. Also goes by the name White Sumatra


----------



## oldfogey8

MechaniMan said:


> Kratom is on the FDA import ban list. Although it's not illegal chances are it'll be confiscated if they find it. Also goes by the name White Sumatra


They sell it legally(I think) in Massachsetts. Most smoke shops and some convenience stores carry it here.


----------



## MechaniMan

*Licensed marijuana sales in 2021 eclipsed coffee giant Starbucks*


----------



## bigsur51

The mother trucker News!






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Ohio activists and state officials have agreed that a marijuana legalization initiative will not be on the state’s ballot this year—but they've reached a lawsuit settlement that puts the campaign on a path to potentially qualify for 2023.



​



California Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) issued an updated budget proposal that would eliminate the state’s marijuana cultivation tax in an attempt to help legal, licensed businesses better compete with the illicit market.



​



A new poll found that 70 percent of American adults want to either legalize marijuana nationwide or at least end federal prohibition so that states can enact reform. Across every demographic, only a minority wants to maintain criminalization across the board.



​



A New York senator filed a new bill to legalize what would essentially be marijuana community gardens for people who are unable to grow personal-use cannabis in their own homes.



​



The New Jersey Senate Judiciary Committee held an oversight hearing on regulators’ efforts to implement marijuana legalization.

Frederika McClary Easley of The People's Ecosystem argues in a new Marijuana Moment op-ed that blocking cannabis banking "is to be against social equity and thousands of state-legal businesses...that desperately need help.”


----------



## bigsur51

Moar!





_FEDERAL_



White House Press Secretary Jen Psaki reacted to another report about funding for safe "crack pipes" in harm reduction kits, calling it a "conspiracy theory."

Sen. Patrick Leahy (D-VT) delivered a Senate floor speech recognizing the 10th anniversary of U.S. drug officials massacring people during a counternarcotics operation in Honduras.

Rep. Earl Blumenauer (D-OR) spoke about the prospects for enacting cannabis banking legislation.

Louisiana Democratic Senate candidate Gary Chambers tweeted, "The cannabis conversation is about justice and jobs. It’s simple really. 1. No one should be in jail for a plant. 2. We can create good paying jobs through this industry."

North Carolina Republican Senate candidate Pat McCrory, a former governor, said he opposes legalizing marijuana.

The House bill to legalize medical cannabis for military veterans got one new cosponsor for a total of 18.





_STATES_



New Hampshire Gov. Chris Sununu (R) and other officials issued a warning about fentanyl allegedly being mixed with marijuana and other drugs.

Oregon Democratic gubernatorial candidate Tobias Reed, currently the state treasurer, tweeted, "I’ve been a vocal advocate for the SAFE Banking Act for a long time and have led the fight with my fellow state treasurers. This is something that hinders too many small cannabis businesses here in Oregon and I promise to keep up the fight!"

Hawaii lawmakers sent Gov. David Ige (D) a bill to allow inter-island transport of medical cannabis and extend the sunset on caregiver cultivation for an unlimited number of patients through 2024.

Missouri lawmakers sent Gov. Mike Parson (R) a kratom regulation bill.

The Rhode Island Senate Judiciary Committee and House Finance Committee are both expected to vote on revised marijuana legalization bills on Wednesday.

A New York assemblymember tweeted, "When it comes to treating serious mental health ailments such as PTSD, depression, and various substance abuse disorders, all options should be on the table. We must pass medical #psilocybin now." Separately, another assemblymember authored an op-ed saying that lawmakers should pass legislation on cannabis-impaired driving.

A Michigan representative spoke about her bill to ban marijuana billboards.

Vermont regulators will review recommendations to issue the first full marijuana business license on Monday.

California regulators reportedly issued the first cannabis consumption permit for a street fair.

Washington State regulators contracted with a security management firm to provide marijuana businesses with voluntary, free of charge, on-site security assessments.

Several Illinois marijuana regulators are leaving their jobs.

Oklahoma's top medical cannabis regulator gave an update on the state's tracking system.

South Dakota medical cannabis patient registrations are increasing.


----------



## MechaniMan

Congressman Urges Transportation Department To Reform Marijuana Testing Policies For Drivers
					

U.S. Department of Transportation (DOT) policies on drug testing truckers and other commercial drivers for marijuana are unnecessarily costing people their jobs and contributing to supply chain issues, a congressman said in a letter to the head of the department on Monday. Rep. Earl Blumenauer...




					www.marijuanamoment.net


----------



## Hippie420

TheBlackHydra said:


> Does it work for pain


I can't speak first hand to the fact.


----------



## bigsur51

I’ve always said that since cannabis has become “legal” that there are more ways to now get busted than when it was illegal



*LICENSED CULTIVATOR GETS BUSTED FOR SELLING PLANTS TO UNDERCOVER COPS ILLEGALLY*




The Humboldt County Sheriff’s Office has been receiving reports of licensed cannabis farms and nurseries selling products on the black market. During the week of May 9, 2022, the Sheriff’s Marijuana Enforcement Team (MET) conducted a compliance investigation into the sale of cannabis plants online via Facebook Marketplace. The seller was known to deputies to be a licensed cannabis cultivator, authorized to both cultivate cannabis to full term and function as a nursery for clones/starts.

Members of the Marijuana Enforcement Team contacted the seller via the social media platform and arranged to purchase 1,500 cannabis clones. Under California Commercial Cannabis Regulations, the sale of cannabis clones/starts can only be conducted between licensees. The seller agreed to sell the clones to undercover deputies without a license.













						Licensed Cultivator Gets Busted for Selling Plants to Undercover Cops Illegally
					

[D]uring the investigation, deputies found the seller to be out of compliance with their nursery license, noting a discrepancy of thousands of plants reported as “lost” to the Department of Cannabis…



					kymkemp.com


----------



## WeedHopper

That fking pisses me off that they trick ppl into breaking the law and then bust their ass. Crooked ass bullshit.


----------



## MechaniMan

WeedHopper said:


> That fking pisses me off that they trick ppl into breaking the law and then bust their ass. Crooked ass bullshit.


The worst part is, they did that shit like they were the Gestapo. Burglarized the nursery, seized and destroyed everything and didn't file a single charge. What kind of bullshit is that! 
     I don't condone what these people were doing at all but what's the difference between all these organized shoplifters in these police doing things like this to people in this country. This problem stretches far beyond just the Cannabis industry. This is not a political statement, it's just an observation.


----------



## boo

TheBlackHydra said:


> Does it work for pain


absolutely, I take 3 caps at dinner time to pick up where the vicodin left off...my nerve damage from the last surgery gets close to unbearable at night...kratom really turns off the pain with zero side effects...if you drink too much milk you can get sick, same with kratom...in realistic doses it works fine and there is zero addictive issues from what I have seen...I was taking 5 10mg. vicodins whereas I now am comfortable taking 2 daily...


----------



## Hippie420

What flavor of kratom do you use, Boo? They've got so many kinds, and my wallet ain't deep enough to just pick up stuff randomly.


----------



## bigsur51

Read all about it!






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The Rhode Island Senate Judiciary Committee and House Finance Committee both approved identical marijuana legalization bills, with floor votes on final passage set for next week.



​



The Republican-controlled Minnesota Senate blocked the Democratic minority leader's motion to bring a marijuana legalization bill to the floor for consideration. The Democratic-run House of Representatives passed legal cannabis last year and Gov. Tim Walz (D) supports the reform.



​



A group of state marijuana regulators from across the U.S. sent a letter telling congressional leaders that the lack of banking access doesn’t just impact cannabis businesses—it also impedes government agencies themselves by making it harder to get financial services.



​



The New York Senate and Assembly approved a bill to encourage businesses to use hemp materials for packaging, construction and other industrial purposes.



​



The Massachusetts Cannabis Control Commission reported that the state’s licensed retailers have now sold more than $3 billion worth of legal recreational marijuana products since sales launched. The $2 billion mark was crossed just eight months ago.



​


----------



## bigsur51

Keep reading to end Illiteracy!





_FEDERAL_



Federal prosecutors charged a former president and CEO of the Anaheim, California Chamber of Commerce with scheming to defraud a cannabis company that retained a political consultant to lobby for favorable legislation.

Sen. Alex Padilla (D-CA) tweeted, "The SAFE Banking Act gives legal cannabis businesses equal access to banking services. I proudly stand with my colleagues in calling for this legislation to be taken up in the Senate. "

Rep. James Comer (R-KY) spoke about the popularity of medical cannabis and the failure of Kentucky lawmakers to pass legislation on the issue this session.

Rep. Doug LaMalfa (R-CA) tweeted that illegal marijuana cultivation operations "steal water, poison wildlife, trash our wildlands and pose a grave threat to nearby residents."

Former Rep. Patrick Kennedy (D-RI) tweeted, "While many people can use marijuana without it leading to problematic behavior, those who have mental health challenges—especially young people—will be at an increased risk of severe impacts."





_STATES_



Colorado Gov. Jared Polis (D) reiterated his support for legislation on his desk to felonize fentanyl possession, but attempted to disconnect it from the war on drugs, which he says he opposes. Separately, regulators issued an expanded health and safety advisory about potentially unsafe levels of yeast and mold contamination in marijuana products produced by Fresh Baked, LLC.

Kentucky Gov. Andy Beshear (D) reacted to this week's primary elections, citing medical cannabis as an issue that candidates should embrace.

The Massachusetts House of Representatives approved a large-scale bill on marijuana equity and other cannabis issues.

The Louisiana Senate Health & Welfare Committee approved a bill to shift regulatory responsibility for the medical cannabis program and allow dispensaries to open satellite locations.

A Wisconsin senator posted, "While Wisconsin remains an island of prohibition, our neighbors in Michigan are breaking cannabis sales records."

An Illinois judge ordered regulators to conduct simulated lotteries for marijuana businesses who say they were improperly excluded from being prior lotteries for retail licenses.

A lawsuit challenging Utah regulators' denial of a medical cannabis cultivation license was dismissed by a federal judge.

The New York Dormitory Authority issued requests for proposals relating to the Social Equity Cannabis Investment Program.

California regulators are proposing to readopt emergency rules on providing waivers for cannabis licensing fees.

New Mexico regulators apologized for confusion about cannabis taxes.

Oklahoma regulators posted an update on medical cannabis legislation.


----------



## oldfogey8

boo said:


> absolutely, I take 3 caps at dinner time to pick up where the vicodin left off...my nerve damage from the last surgery gets close to unbearable at night...kratom really turns off the pain with zero side effects...if you drink too much milk you can get sick, same with kratom...in realistic doses it works fine and there is zero addictive issues from what I have seen...I was taking 5 10mg. vicodins whereas I now am comfortable taking 2 daily...


My youngest son got addicted to kratom about 5 years ago. He was taking several grams a day (I believe). He had 3 seizures before we found out what was causing his seizures(ER docs confirmed he had no drugs in his system thru blood tests). He took it to increase his ability to train in MMA fighting and it spiraled out of control. It took him a good month before he felt normal again after quitting cold turkey. He had all the symptoms of addiction withdrawal and had to take a week off work to start his cold turkey adventure. It sounds like you are not abusing it and it is helping you to cut down on Vicodin which is great. I just wanted to chime in to let people know that like everything else, kratom should be used in moderation.


----------



## RosterMan

Hippie420 said:


> What flavor of kratom do you use, Boo? They've got so many kinds, and my wallet ain't deep enough to just pick up stuff randomly.


Yes please tell


----------



## MechaniMan

DOJ IS NOT INTERESTED IN POT ANYMORE 









						Justice Department Tells Supreme Court To Reject Marijuana Case, While Acknowledging Legalization Momentum
					

The Justice Department is telling the U.S. Supreme Court that it should not take up a case concerning workers’ compensation for medical marijuana that could have wide-ranging implications related to federal supremacy. And part of its reasoning is that Congress appears to be moving toward a...




					www.marijuanamoment.net


----------



## MechaniMan

10,000 . 









						Marijuana violations have taken over 10,000 truck drivers off the road this year, adding more supply chain disruptions
					

The first quarter of 2022 saw a nearly 33% increase year over year in marijuana...




					www.sfgate.com


----------



## bigsur51

Read all about it!












The chairman of the Kansas Senate Federal and State Affairs Committeesaid that although medical cannabis legislation will not pass this year as the session comes to an end,  lawmakers will work over the summer to form a “near complete product” of a bill that can be considered early in 2023.



​



A new report from the Justice Department's Bureau of Justice Statisticsshows that federal marijuana arrests are continuing to drop as more state cannabis legalization laws are enacted.



​



The National Institute on Drug Abuse filed a notice saying it is looking for new partners who can supply cannabis for research—including “marijuana cigarettes of varying potencies” as well as extracts of THC, CBD and other cannabinoids.



​



A new study looks at how legalization has "drastically changed" the social media landscape for marijuana marketing—with women taking a lead as influencers.

“Cannabis influencers on Instagram are changing the stereotypical characteristics of illegal cannabis culture."




​


----------



## bigsur51

Moar News!





/ _FEDERAL_



The Substance Abuse and Mental Health Services Administration's Drug Testing Advisory Board  will consider workplace marijuana testing on June 21.

Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) tweeted, "The EQUAL Act will end the discriminatory 18:1 sentencing disparity between 'crack' and powder cocaine. That's why it's supported by a huge bipartisan coalition. I stood today with New Yorkers impacted by the War on Drugs to say we’re going to keep working until we get it done."

Rep. Marie Newman (D-IL) tweeted, "I strongly believe we must not only legalize cannabis federally, but we need to right the wrongs of the past and put equity at the forefront of all we do."

Rep. Mike Garcia (R-CA) toured illegal marijuana cultivation sites.

Rep. Fred Keller (R-PA) said he is concerned about Pennsylvania Democratic Senate candidate John Fetterman's support for legalizing marijuana.

Colorado Republican Senate candidates discussed marijuana during a debate.




_STATES_



Texas Democratic gubernatorial candidate Beto O'Rourke, a former congressman, framed marijuana legalization as a way to help veterans.

Colorado's treasurer tweeted, "We need to give state-legal marijuana businesses access to traditional financial services as a public safety imperative that could also bolster the economy."

The California Senate approved a bill to require cities to allow medical cannabis delivery.

North Carolina's House speaker suggested medical cannabis should be dealt with during a long legislative session, and not this year.

Here's a look at where pending Oklahoma medical cannabis reform bills stand.

An Alabama regulator said medical cannabis cultivation rules should be ready by mid-July.

Maine regulators are accepting hemp license applications.

Oregon regulators approved marijuana business violation stipulated settlement agreements.

Virginia regulators published a list of trained hemp sampling agents.

New Jersey regulators will consider marijuana business license applications on Tuesday.


----------



## bigsur51

The News never ever stops.






com/marijuanamoment



/ _TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The Rhode Island House of Representatives and Senate passed identical bills to legalize marijuana, sending the legislation to the desk of Gov. Dan McKee (D), who supports legalizing cannabis and plans to sign the reform into law on Wednesday.



​



Delaware Gov. John Carney (D) vetoed a bill to legalize marijuana possession—but lawmakers have the votes to potentially override him.



​



Minnesota lawmakers sent Gov. Tim Walz (D) a bill to clarify that hemp-derived products—including CBD-infused foods and drinks—are legal in the state.



​



A new study found that the commonly used marijuana strain labeling system—including categories like indicia and sativa—doesn’t generally correspond to the actual cannabinoid and terpene content of cannabis in a meaningful way.



​


----------



## bigsur51

Here is some moar News.





_FEDERAL_



The U.S. Department of Agriculture is seeking a contractor to provide an upgraded greenhouse LED lighting system "suitable for production of vigorous high-quality hemp and vegetable plant genetic resources."

Congress.gov reported that a federal marijuana legalization bill was the sixth-most-viewed piece of legislation last week.

Sen. Mark Kelly (D-AZ) tweeted, "I support the bipartisan #SAFEBankingAct.It's time the federal government stopped forcing Arizona’s cannabis businesses to operate as cash only and gave access to basic financial services. This is a common sense, pro-business effort that would improve safety and livelihoods."

Reps. Steve Scalise (R-LA) and Cliff Bentz (R-OR) coauthored an op-ed claiming that Attorney General Merrick Garland's comment on cannabis enforcement have "encouraged drug cartels to produce cannabis 'grows' in pro-cannabis states farmed by thousands of migrants illegally trafficked across the southern border."

Wisconsin Democratic Senate candidate Mandela Barnes, currently the lieutenant governor, tweeted, "Every day that passes without marijuana legalization in Wisconsin is a day that injustices go uncorrected and our economy misses out on a $33 billion industry."





_STATES_



Oklahoma Gov. Kevin Stitt (R) signed a bill prohibiting discrimination against medical cannabis patients in housing and education. Separately, regulatorsrecalled certain medical marijuana products following alleged rules violations by a testing laboratory.

Florida Democratic gubernatorial candidate Nikki Fried, currently the agriculture commissioner, tweeted, "I have been fighting for medical marijuana patients for a long time and legalization for even longer. We need DC to move. For decades people have tried to move the country on legalization to no avail."

Kansas lawmakers sent Gov. Laura Kelly (D) a bill to allow federally approved cannabis medicines, but a provision to decriminalize fentanyl test strips was removed.

The Louisiana Senate Judiciary C Committee approved legislation to make it easier for people to expunge marijuana convictions, lower penalties for cannabis paraphernalia and bar police from searching homes over the small of marijuana.

The Indiana Legislative Council voted to create summer study committees on marijuana.

The North Carolina Senate Agriculture Committee considered hemp legislation. Separately, senator filed a marijuana legalization bill.

The West Virginia legislature's Joint Standing Committee on the Judiciary discussed workplace issues for medical cannabis patients.

An Ohio representative said a delay on a marijuana legalization ballot measure until next year may remove pressure on lawmakers to enact medical cannabis expansion legislation this session.

Mississippi regulators filed proposed medical cannabis tax rules.

California regulators are proposing additional modifications to marijuana smoke and THC exposure warnings.

Michigan regulators issued an advisory bulletin about increased criminal activity and social engineering attacks against marijuana businesses.

Maryland's top medical cannabis regulator took a job at a law firm that has a marijuana practice.

New Jersey regulators approved additional marijuana business licenses.

Vermont regulators approved additional marijuana cultivation licenses.

Washington State regulators are accepting registrations for cannabis businesses to receive security assessments.

Oregon regulators published a guide list on pesticides and cannabis.

The Tennessee Medical Cannabis Commission will meet on Friday.


----------



## bigsur51

Pot News for Fried-day







_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The Food and Drug Administration sent letters warning four companies to stop "illegally selling” CBD products for use in animals over concerns for the cows and chickens themselves as well as people ingesting cannabinoid “residues” in meat, milk and eggs.



​



The California Department of Cannabis Control launched a new interactive map that tracks whether cities and counties across the state allow or ban marijuana businesses.



​



New York's Office of Cannabis Management is asking TikTok to stop blocking regulators from running public education ads about the state’s marijuana legalization law on the social media platform.



​



A new study found that California marijuana retailers are “100 percent” compliant with avoiding selling to underage customers. Researchers sent young-looking would-be customers to cannabis dispensaries and every single one required ID.



​


----------



## bigsur51

/ _FEDERAL_



The U.S. Department of Agriculture's National Institute of Food and Agriculture is accepting applications for the Supplemental and Alternative Crops program that supports "projects that lead to expanded adaptation and increased acres in the United States of…industrial hemp grown for value added products."

Rep. Earl Blumenauer (D-OR) said it "looks good" for the prospects to enact marijuana banking provisions through the America COMPETES Act.

Rep. Jay Obernolte (R-CA) tweeted about police actions against illegal marijuana cultivation operations






_STATES_



Colorado Gov. Jared Polis (D) signed a bill felonizing possession of any one-gram substance containing fentanyl.

Delaware's lieutenant governor said she supports legalizing marijuana.

The Louisiana Senate Labor and Industrial Relations Committee approved a bill on workplace protections for public employees who use medical cannabis.

The North Carolina Senate Rules Committee is expected to take up a medical cannabis bill next week.

A Nebraska senator who is co-chairing a medical cannabis campaign tweeted about her dentist asking if she had petitions he could sign to place reform measures on the ballot.

A Rhode Island representative spoke about successful efforts to include expungements provisions in the state's new marijuana legalization law.

Here's a look at where South Dakota House and Senate candidates stand on marijuana.

Arkansas activists said they have collected more than 65,000 signatures out of the 89,151 needed to qualify a marijuana legalization measure for the ballot.

Oregon officials rejected a proposal to create rules for religious practitioners to administer psilocybin services, using a memo from the state Department of Justice to justify the decision.

Mississippi regulators filed medical cannabis rules on ID cards, testing facilities, transportation, disposal and optometry.

California regulators are accepting public comments on the readoption of emergency regulations for marijuana equity business fee waivers.

Washington State regulators sent an update on COVID-related allowances for marijuana businesses that are either being extended or expiring.

Maryland regulators opened a call center to field inquiries from medical cannabis patients trying to renew their registrations.


----------



## sharonp

oldfogey8 said:


> My youngest son got addicted to kratom about 5 years ago. He was taking several grams a day (I believe). He had 3 seizures before we found out what was causing his seizures(ER docs confirmed he had no drugs in his system thru blood tests). He took it to increase his ability to train in MMA fighting and it spiraled out of control. It took him a good month before he felt normal again after quitting cold turkey. He had all the symptoms of addiction withdrawal and had to take a week off work to start his cold turkey adventure. It sounds like you are not abusing it and it is helping you to cut down on Vicodin which is great. I just wanted to chime in to let people know that like everything else, kratom should be used in moderation.


I have tried Kratom before and it only last so many hours which makes you have to take it more often. I can see where it can be abused like everything else. I am glad your son is doing better.


----------



## oldfogey8

sharonp said:


> I have tried Kratom before and it only last so many hours which makes you have to take it more often. I can see where it can be abused like everything else. I am glad your son is doing better.


Thanks. We are all happy he has kicked his habit. I am not saying it should be avoided at all cost. I just thought it was information that was good to have out there.


----------



## bigsur51

Mondays Pot News








_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The CEO of Ascend Wellness Holdingstold Marijuana Moment that his company and other multi-state operators are teaming up to sue the federal government to overturn cannabis prohibition.

He says they’ve retained the law firm of star attorney David Boies, with the goal of filing two separate lawsuits: One focused on stopping the federal government from impeding intrastate cannabis commerce and another challenging a tax provision known as 280E that blocks the industry from taking tax deductions that are available to any other company.




​



The Conference of State Bank Supervisors, which represents state financial regulators, is calling on Congress to enact marijuana banking protections through the America COMPETES Act.



​



California officials reported that the state has generated nearly $4 billion in marijuana tax revenue since legal sales began in 2018—but that quarterly growth in the state’s hauls has stalled out over the past year and a half.



​



Green Leaf Dispensary owner Donnie P. writes in a new Marijuana Moment op-ed that Louisiana lawmakers should pass a bill providing employment protections to public workers who use medical cannabis.


----------



## bigsur51

/ _FEDERAL_



The U.S. Department of Agriculture's Census of Agriculture is adding new questions about hemp this year.

Rep. Mark Amodei (R-NV) said he has serious concerns about federally legalizing marijuana.

Rep. Angie Craig (D-MN) tweeted, "I’m glad to see new legal clarity for CBD producers and sales in MN. This is vital to keeping legitimate businesses out of legal limbo. That's why I joined my colleague, @RepKathleenRice in introducing the CBD Product Safety and Standardization Act to accomplish this across the country. And I will continue to call on the Senate to take up the MORE Act to finally legalize adult-use cannabis."

Illinois Democratic congressional candidates discussed marijuana policy during a forum.





_STATES_



South Dakota Democratic gubernatorial candidate Jamie Smith, currently the House minority leader, tweeted, "My plan is simple: Listen and implement the will of South Dakotans. Recreational marijuana should be legal in our state."

Tennessee Democratic gubernatorial candidates discussed marijuana at a debate. Contender JB Smiley, Jr. tweeted, "We have more things to be focused on other than legalizing marijuana." He also tweeted, "Let me be clear, I support decriminalizing, medicinal use, and legalizing marijuana. In addition, we need to be expunging the records of those individuals who have criminal records simply because they possessed marijuana."

After New York's attorney general asked people to send complaints about any cannabis-infused candies they encountered around Halloween, the office received only one submission, and it was from a medical cannabis patient who said a dispensary sold her a spoiled product.

The California Senate approved legislation to eliminate the cannabis cultivation tax, establish a marijuana equity tax credit, create a retailer tax credit and add labeling requirements for cannabis products.

Virginia House and Senate leaders included a provision to recriminalize possession of more than four ounces of marijuana in public in budget legislation.

Indiana's Senate president pro tem and minority leader spoke about how lawmakers may formally study cannabis issues this summer.

Massachusetts's House speaker said the state can apply lessons it learned from legalizing marijuana to collegiate sports betting.

A Wisconsin senator said she is open to medical cannabis but has concerns about recreational marijuana legalization.

The Iowa Supreme Court ruled that an Arizona woman's medical cannabis card does not protect her from arrest for possessing marijuana in the state.

An Illinois judge lifted a stay that has prevented regulators from issuing additional marijuana dispensary licenses.

Oklahoma regulators will stop processing applications for medical cannabis cultivation, processing and dispensary licenses as of August 1 for a period of two years in line with a new law.

New Mexico generated more than $2.4 million in cannabis excise taxes in the first month of legal recreational sales.

Vermont regulators are closing the pre-qualification window for marijuana business license applications on Tuesday.

Nevada regulators will hold a public hearing on rules for cannabis consumption lounges on June 28.


----------



## sharonp

Virginia House and Senate leaders included a provision to recriminalize possession of more than four ounces of marijuana in public in budget legislation. 

I don't understand this. Was it changed to a civil offense having four ounces? I wonder if they want to make way for companies that want to grow it to sell in dispensaries.


----------



## bigsur51

I do not interpret the news.
I only report the news.





/ _TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Canada’s federal government approved a three-year drug decriminalization pilot program in British Columbia. People caught with up to 2.5 grams of certain illicit drugs—including opioids, cocaine, methamphetamine and MDMA—will not be criminalized.



​



The Department of Justice Office of the Inspector Generalis being asked to investigate an apparent discrepancy in how marijuana enforcement data is reported by police departments across the country.

Some law enforcement agencies appear to count citations issued in decriminalized jurisdictions as arrests, while others don’t—and that distorts how the impact of cannabis policy can be evaluated by lawmakers, the complaint from Montgomery County, Maryland Policing Advisory Commission member Eric Sterling says.




​



Minnesota Democratic operatives appear to have been caught on tape orchestrating a plot to change the name of a cannabis-focused third party they feared siphoned votes from Democrats so it would instead be called the MAGA Party, undermining GOP candidates—but the plan seems to have faltered.



​



The North Carolina Senate Rules and Operations Committee is set to take up a bill to legalize medical marijuana on Wednesday, with floor action expected as soon as Thursday. Meanwhile, a new poll shows huge voter support for cannabis reform.



​


----------



## bigsur51

More reporting.





_FEDERAL_



The Substance Abuse and Mental Health Services Administration noted the spread of cannabis legalization in a notice about an organizational restructuring.

Rep. Ayanna Pressley (D-MA) tweeted, "Due to decades of policy violence and the failed War on Drugs, the U.S. has the highest incarceration rate in the world. Congress has a moral obligation to reform the broken clemency system it built and end the mass incarceration that plagues our nation."





_STATES_



Oklahoma Gov. Kevin Stitt (R) signed several medical cannabis reform bills into law.

Colorado Gov. Jared Polis (D) said, “Colorado is a very independently minded, freedom-oriented state, and they don’t want Republicans or Democrats telling them what to do. They value accurate information, they value facts, and people should be empowered to make their own decisions, whether that’s marijuana, whether it’s wearing a mask—we’re a state that values freedom.”

The Massachusetts attorney general's office reportedly took action against alleged employee tip theft by a marijuana dispensary.

The North Carolina Senate approved a bill to permanently legalize hemp.

A Delaware senator said she believes her chamber has the votes to override Gov. John Carney's (D) veto of a marijuana legalization bill, but she's not so sure about the House.

A Pennsylvania representative tweeted, "Decriminalizing marijuana on a local level still allows for over-enforcement through state law. #HB2050, will decriminalize cannabis in PA and work to repair the damages caused by the aggressive, unequal enforcement of the past."

Louisiana regulators filed changes to rules on hemp products.

Utah regulators filed rules on medical cannabis administrative hearing procedures.

Mississippi regulators will begin accepting medical cannabis patient applications on Wednesday.

Minnesota regulators will begin accepting applications to add new medical cannabis qualifying conditions or delivery methods on Wednesday.

The California State Fair Cannabis Awards posted photos of the trophies it will award to winners.


----------



## bigsur51

Thursday Pot News







_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The North Carolina Senate Rules and Operations Committee approved a medical cannabis bill. A floor vote is expected on Thursday, and the body’s president pro tempore says he will support passage.



​



New York regulators approved proposed rules for marijuana packaging, labeling, advertising and laboratory testing. They also voted to issue additional cannabis cultivation licenses to make sure the market has enough product when sales launch this year.



​



The California Assembly Public Safety Committee approved a bill to allow cities to open safe consumption sites for illegal drugs. It has already passed the full Senate and now heads to the Assembly floor.



​



San Marcos, Texas activists submitted what they say are more than enough signatures to put a marijuana decriminalization initiative on the November ballot. At least three other cities in the state are poised to qualify similar measures—and voters in Austin already approved one last month.



​



The Oregon Psilocybin Advisory Board’s rejection of a proposal for spiritual and religious use of the psychedelic—and the manner in which it did so—is being criticized by stakeholders who say the voter-approved program is being set up with too much of a medical focus.



​


----------



## bigsur51

Contd.





_FEDERAL_



The U.S. Supreme Court received briefs from plaintiffs in cannabis workers' compensation cases replying to a filing from the Justice Department that urged the court not to take the case.

The National Institute on Drug Abuse will host an international forum addressing harm reduction, alternatives to punishment for people with drug use disorders and other issues on June 9 and 10.

Rep. Mike Garcia (R-CA) appeared at a press conference with local police to discuss efforts to combat illegal marijuana cultivation.

New Mexico Democratic congressional candidate Gabe Vasquez tweeted, "Yesterday I toured several businesses and facilities in New Mexico’s growing cannabis industry, including an abandoned greenhouse that was repurposed & created hundreds of jobs. In Congress, I will support the federal legalization of cannabis."






_STATES_



Former Mississippi Gov. Ronnie Musgrove (D) is applying for a medical cannabis testing license.

Maryland Democratic comptroller candidates said they support marijuana legalization during a debate.

Virginia lawmakers sent Gov. Glenn Youngkin (R) a budget bill that recriminalizes possession of more than four ounces of marijuana in public

Connecticut regulators began a marijuana business license lottery process.

The North Carolina House of Representatives approved a bill to permanently legalize hemp.

New York's Office of Cannabis Management estimates that the marijuana industry will create 60,000 jobs.

Illinois regulators awarded 48 cannabis craft cultivation licenses.

Washington State sent a bulletin about crime prevention resources for cannabis businesses.

Colorado regulators published a cannabis social equity FAQ for prospective licensees.

New Mexico regulators released information about complaints they have received about marijuana businesses.

Vermont regulators approved additional outdoor marijuana cultivation business licenses.

The Arkansas Medical Marijuana Commission will meet on Thursday.

Michigan regulators will hold a public hearing to receive feedback on whether marijuana flower products should be required to be prepackaged on June 16.


----------



## bigsur51

Fried-day Pot News







_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The North Carolina Senate voted to approve a bill to legalize medical cannabis on second reading. One more procedural vote, expected next week, is needed to send the measure to the House of Representatives.



​



U.S. Virgin Islands Gov. Albert Bryan Jr. (D) said he will call the territory's legislature into a special session to pass a marijuana legalization bill, and he is including expected revenue from legal cannabis sales in his new budget.



​



The New York Senate approved a bill to require public health insurance programs to cover medical cannabis expenses and clarify that private insurers are allowed to do the same.



​



Michigan activists announced they won’t be able to qualify a psychedelics legalization initiative for this November’s ballot, but are shifting focus to 2024. Signatures they’ve collected so far will still count for the new timeline.



​



Louisiana lawmakers sent Gov. John Bel Edwards (D) a bill providing employment protections for state workers who use medical cannabis.



​



Colorado Gov. Jared Polis (D) signed a bill to create a regulatory framework for sales of kratom, a plant that advocates say can serve as a safer alternative to opioids and also help treat the symptoms of addiction withdrawal.



​


----------



## bigsur51

Moar Fried-day News





_FEDERAL_



A staffer for Sen. Patty Murray (D-WA) said the senator has been in touch with the Drug Enforcement Administration about cancer patients' requests to access psilocybin therapy under Right to Try laws.

Rep. Salud Carbajal (D-CA) tweeted, "Cannabis farmers on the Central Coast are on the cutting edge of innovative farming, and have become as vital an economic engine for our region as other local farms. As a member of @HouseAgDems, I'm always listening to what our farmers need from Congress."

South Dakota Democratic Senate candidate Brian Bengs tweeted, "I support cannabis legalization because S Dakotans approved it in 2020 & career politicians overruled them. Legalizing will:  Fund communities  Create jobs  Attract investment It will create more revenue for projects to help our state!"

Montana Democratic congressional candidate Tom Winter, a former state representative, tweeted, "When I carried the bill to legalize marijuana in Montana the far-right’s reaction was complete reefer madness. A year in a half into legalization here and I’m still not seeing the massive spikes in death & mayhem that was promised…"







_STATES_



Colorado Gov. Jared Polis (D) signed a bill to create a task force to study intoxicating hemp-derived and modified cannabinoids.

Illinois Gov. J.B. Pritzker (D) tweeted about the issuance of new craft marijuana cultivation licenses, saying, "Illinois’ cannabis industry started out with businesses with owners who all looked the same, but with each new set of licenses, we come closer and closer to realizing our vision for a truly diverse industry."

Florida Democratic agriculture commissioner candidate Ryan Morales said he supports legalizing psychedelics for therapeutic purposes.

The New York Senate approved a bill on penalties for illegal marijuana sales.

The Virginia Legislative Black Caucus criticized marijuana recriminalization provisions included in budget legislation sent to Gov. Glenn Youngkin (R).

A Nebraska senator tweeted that activists have now collected 80,000 signatures toward qualifying two medical cannabis initiatives for the ballot.

North Dakota activists announced they have collected more than half the signatures they need to qualify a marijuana legalization initiative for the ballot.

The Georgia Supreme Court agreed to take up a case that vape shop companies filed to challenge a prosecutor's crackdown on delta-8 and delta-10 THC sales.

Arkansas lawmakers' changes to a voter-approved medical cannabis ballot measure are being challenged in court.

Alabama regulators filed proposed medical cannabis cultivation rules.

Pennsylvania regulators sent a warning about a website that misleadingly lists doctors participating in the medical cannabis program.

California regulators are encouraging cannabis businesses to apply for drought-related disaster relief.

Vermont regulators closed the window for marijuana business license prequalification applications.

Ohio regulators will consider medical cannabis rules on Monday.


----------



## bigsur51

Extra!
Extra!
Read all about pot!






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



New York regulators aired a taxpayer-funded ad during game 1 of the NBA finals that slams the historically racist enforcement of marijuana prohibition while highlighting equity-focused legalization. One major station refused to air it, however.



​



Minnesota Gov. Tim Walz (D) signed a large-scale health bill that contains provisions clarifying that hemp-derived products—including CBD-infused foods and drinks—are legal in the state.



​



A new report from the California government Task Force to Study and Develop Reparation Proposals for African Americans pinpoints the war on drugs and its racist criminal enforcement as a key form of social control that has oppressed black people.



​



A new "SAFE 4 Equity" campaign—backed by the Minority Cannabis Business Association, Marijuana Matters, Minorities for Medical Marijuana  and Women Grow—is making the case that passing a marijuana banking bill will help small businesses run by people of color, pushing back against the notion that it will only help large corporations and banks. Not all advocates agree, however.



​



The California Governor’s Office of Business and Economic Developmentawarded $35.5 million in marijuana tax-funded community reinvestment grants to repair the harms of the war on drugs through programs on job placement, legal aid and medical care.



​



Oregon officials testified at a House Interim Committee On Behavioral Health hearing that while work to set up a drug treatment and prevention network funded under a voter-approved decriminalization measure has been delayed, efforts are now back on track.



​


----------



## bigsur51

Some extra Pot News






_FEDERAL_



Former Attorney General Eric Holder said legalizing marijuana would have "great political benefits" and it's "ridiculous" that it's still in Schedule I.

Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-VT) sent an email to supporters about the need to legalize marijuana, and tweeted, "Enough is enough. The vast majority of Americans support legalizing marijuana nationwide. Now is the time for Congress and the federal government do something radical for a change: LISTEN to the people. Let's end the war on drugs and legalize marijuana nationwide."

Mississippi Democratic congressional candidate David Sellers tweeted, "I want to end the failed war on drugs by legalizing marijuana at the federal level, expanding access to veterans court and drug court, ending mandatory minimums, and prioritizing treatment over incarceration."





_STATES_



Kansas Gov. Laura Kelly (D) signed a bill allowing patients to use federally approved cannabis medicines.

Pennsylvania Democratic gubernatorial candidate Josh Shapiro, currently the attorney general, tweeted, "New York has legalized recreational marijuana. New Jersey has legalized recreational marijuana. In Pennsylvania, we haven't — even though the majority of Pennsylvanians support it. I'll get it done as Governor, and it's going to boost our economy."

Louisiana lawmakers sent Gov. John Bel Edwards (D) legislation to prevent police from using the odor of marijuana as probable cause to search homes, legalizing paraphernalia for medical cannabis patients, providing reciprocityfor out-of-state patients, letting medical cannabis companies open additional dispensary locations and banning smoke or vaping marijuana in motor vehicles. But the Senate rejected measures to make it easier for people to expunge marijuana convictions and to decriminalize paraphernalia.

A Missouri representative tweeted, "Let’s be Blunt: we need a Joint Committee in #MOLeg to investigate the Highs and Lows of the Recreational Marijuana initiative petition."

South Dakota House and Senate candidates were asked about their stances on marijuana policy in a survey.

The Arkansas Supreme Court dismissed a lawsuit challenging regulators' denial of a medical cannabis dispensary license.

Rhode Island regulators are projecting there will be approximately $41 million worth of legal marijuana sales in the first seven months of commercial legalization.

Colorado regulators are accepting applications to serve on a new Intoxicating Hemp And Tetrahydrocannabinol Products Task Force.

California officials are stepping up efforts to collect unpaid taxes from marijuana businesses.

Maine regulators issued guidance about marijuana edibles packaging and labeling that could appeal to people under 21.

Oregon regulators will begin accepting applications for psilocybin services facilitator training program curriculum approval on Monday.

Vermont regulators will consider recommendations for marijuana business prequalification, full licensure and social equity status on Monday.


----------



## bigsur51

Kansas is getting closer to decriminalizing cannabis.


----------



## pute

Never ending story.


----------



## bigsur51

Thanks for looking!

some days I just wonder if anyone even reads any of the News that I post here

i know I dont…..


----------



## Hippie420

bigsur51 said:


> Thanks for looking!
> 
> some days I just wonder if anyone even reads any of the News that I post here
> 
> i know I dont…..


Can't vouch for the rest of 'em, but I do. You spend a lot of time researching this stuff to make it easy for us to find and read.
I keep waiting for the day the Feds actually do something proper and take it off the schedule list.
Anyhoo, thanks for the hard work.


----------



## OGKushman

Let’s get a 2A news post going too…I’ll also read that one


----------



## Patwi

Thanks big .. and as usual you're the most respected name in news reporting  today

Used to have Normal on my email feed, and with my new H/P and Bill Gates microsoft software/spyware it seems to have been buffered coming into my mail .. its still there .. just abit though






OGKushman said:


> Let’s get a 2A news post going too…I’ll also read that one




It's the MOB ..


----------



## bigsur51

News before anyone is awake!

Notice:   Subscription rates are going up because there will be a shortage of ink.






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The Cannabis Regulators Association—which represents marijuana regulators from states across the U.S.—is hosting a two-day conference to discuss emerging issues such as interstate commerce, delta-8 THC and equity. Industry participation at the closed-door event raises some questions, however.

The North Carolina Senate gave its final approval to a medical cannabis bill, sending it to the House of Representatives. But leadership in the House does not seem interested in taking up the legislation this year, raising serious questions about its path to the governor's desk.



​



Harker Heights, Texas activists submitted signatures to qualify a marijuana decriminalization measure for the local November ballot—one of five cities in the state that are expected to vote on the reform in the upcoming midterm election. Voters in Austin—the state capital—already approved an initiative to decriminalize cannabis last month.



​



The U.S. Conference of Mayors—which represents 1,400 cities with populations of 30,000 or more—adopted a resolution calling on Congress to pass marijuana banking legislation. The measure also notes support for broader federal cannabis legalization.



​



Connecticut Gov. Ned Lamont (D) proudly shared a new country music song about his state that touts the marijuana legalization law he enacted—drawing criticism from his Republican election opponent.



​



Mississippi regulators announced that less than a week after launching the state’s medical cannabis registration portal, more than 1,800 people have already signed up.



​


----------



## bigsur51

Moar free news







_FEDERAL_



Federal prosecutors specifically noted that men they are prosecuting for an illegal cannabis business "worked to subvert the state regulatory scheme" in Washington State, saying that "the state is also, of course, entitled to tax the marijuana industry."

Former White House Office of National Drug Control Policy Director Bill Bennett suggested that marijuana use is to blame for mass shootings.

Rep. Delia Ramirez (D-IL) tweeted, "We must vote to legalize cannabis, so that we can focus our public safety resources on addressing the root causes of violence and not low-level drug possession."





_STATES_



Hawaii Republican gubernatorial candidate Paul Morgan spoke about his support for legalizing marijuana.

The Nebraska attorney general's office submitted a brief responding to a lawsuit medical cannabis activists filed challenging state requirements on signature thresholds for ballot initiatives.

Massachusetts's treasurer announced that her office is accepting applications to serve as chair of the Cannabis Control Commission.

A Minnesota representative spoke about her involvement in a controversial meeting at which Democratic operatives strategized about an ultimately unsuccessful effort to change the name of the cannabis-focused third party to instead be the "MAGA Party."

A New York assemblymember tweeted, "Psilocybin can help us heal from trauma, stress, and anxiety. Let's be united in this very simple thing."

Arkansas regulators approved a medical cannabis dispensary's change of location.

Montana regulators published guidance on cannabis waste.

New Mexico regulators missed the deadline to issue cannabis training standards.

Oregon regulators launched a psilocybin services training licensing and compliance system.

South Carolina regulators published a list of permitted hemp transporters.

Michigan regulators are hosting an education session on how cannabis businesses may be required to provide employees with training related to the federal Worker Protection Standard on June 15.


----------



## Patwi

Thanks again big, ... a fix for a news junkie


----------



## Africanna

bigsur51 said:


> Kansas is getting closer to decriminalizing cannabis.


_Slowly but surely_ to coin a phrase.  The lawmakers worldwide won't be able to hold off from the pressure to legalise forever. 

Been legal here for a few years already and no big deal whatsoever - and never any problems.  Large scale foreign investment into the still booming industry has created much needed employment opportunities along with a burgeoning support industry - all good.

It'll get there


----------



## my my

Former White House Office of National Drug Control Policy Director Bill Bennett suggested that marijuana use is to blame for mass shootings. 

What a Dumb A$$...


----------



## Patwi

billy boy bennett was daddy bush's hand picked stooge even though Ronnie Raygun put him on the pharmaceutical payroll during his second term .


----------



## bigsur51

Hump Day Pot News!






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The political name White House uploaded a webpage this week making clear that anyone who wants to even intern there must disclose—and could be denied eligibility for—past marijuana use, even if it was legal under state law.



​



The Delaware House of Representatives voted to uphold Gov. John Carney’s (D) veto of a marijuana legalization bill.



​



The Washington, D.C. Council unanimously approved a bill to “prohibit employers from firing, failing to hire, or taking other personnel actions against an individual for use of cannabis”—with some limited exceptions.



​



Sen. Jacky Rosen (D-NV) sent a letter urging colleagues on the Senate Appropriations Committee to mandate that the Small Business Administration stop blocking marijuana businesses’ access to federal loans and services that are available to companies in any other industry.



​



Connecticut Republican gubernatorial candidate Bob Stefanowski is asking the state attorney general to investigate whether Gov. Ned Lamont (D)  broke the law by tweeting out a country music song that celebrates the marijuana legalization policy he signed.



​



The Pennsylvania House Finance Committee approved an amendment to decouple state tax policy from the federal 280E provision, thereby allowing medical cannabis companies to deduct business expenses in their state filings.



​


----------



## bigsur51

Keep on humping in the not so free world!

I support Bernie Sanders!


(not)





_FEDERAL_



Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-VT) tweeted, "The time is long overdue to legalize marijuana nationally, expunge past marijuana convictions and ensure revenue from legal marijuana is reinvested in the communities most impacted by the failed war on drugs."

Rep. Brian Mast (R-FL) published a blog post about his work to secure access to medical cannabis for military veterans.

Alaska independent congressional candidate Jeff Lowenfels believes that Wells Fargo closed down his campaign bank account because his campaign manager has a small interest in a cannabis company.





_STATES_



New York Gov. Kathy Hochul (D) and primary challengers discussed the issue of public marijuana smoking during a debate.

Nebraska Gov. Pete Ricketts (R) claimed there is "no data to support" medical cannabis in treating PTSD.

Florida Democratic gubernatorial candidates agree that marijuana should be legalized.

An Indiana senator spoke about the state's "lagging cannabis laws and our region laying between two states with recreational cannabis."

A former Arkansas representative spoke about the marijuana legalization ballot initiative effort he is leading.

A Pennsylvania judge ordered a temporary injunction on regulators' recall of medical cannabis vape products.

Guam's recreational marijuana regulations took effect.

Oregon regulators published an overview of post-harvest hemp testing requirements.


----------



## Patwi

poor Bernie ... hahaha ..


----------



## bigsur51

You heard it here first!





_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The Treasury Department’s Office of the Comptroller of the Currency is proposing to start collecting data on marijuana businesses from banks—alongside industries it already tracks like liquor stores, convenience stores, casinos and car dealers.



​



Illinois Gov. J.B. Pritzker (D) signed a bill to make it so people will no longer be denied expungements or record sealing based on a positive marijuana test.



​



A new poll analysis from the Pew Research Center shows that the majority of black Americans support legalizing marijuana, releasing cannabis prisoners from jail and expunging past records.



​



Sen. Steve Daines (R-MT) put out a new ad featuring the head of the Montana Bankers Association talking about the need for the senator’s marijuana banking bill.



​



The Independent Community Bankers of America and a coalition of 44 state community banking associations from across the country sent a letter calling on Congress to pass marijuana banking legislation through the America COMPETES Act.



_FEDERAL_



The Drug Enforcement Administration is again asking a federal judge to dismiss a lawsuit filed by a company that claims the agency is blocking its efforts to import and study cannabis.

House and Senate members held a press conference to push for legislation to eliminate the sentencing disparity between crack and powder cocaine.

Rep. Marie Newman (D-IL) touted an endorsement from the marijuana-focused Better Organizing to Win Legalization (BOWL) PAC, tweeting, "We must legalize cannabis at the federal level and put equity at the forefront of all we do."

Wisconsin Democratic Senate candidate Mandela Barnes, currently the lieutenant governor, tweeted, "It’s time to legalize weed. It’s BEEN time. Every single person in WI is missing out on a better economy and a more fair justice system. If elected, I'll vote to legalize marijuana in the Senate."


----------



## bigsur51

Moar





_STATES_



New York Gov. Kathy Hochul (D) said that marijuana sales are expected to begin "early next year," though regulators have consistently said they hope for a launch by the end of 2022.

South Dakota voters rejected a constitutional amendment to require that ballot initiatives get 60 percent support in order to be enacted, a proposal that marijuana legalization advocates had highlighted as a possible impediment to the reform passing in November.

A Colorado judge dismissed a lawsuit challenging medical cannabis restrictions.

Washington State regulators approved rulemaking on cannabis pesticide action levels.

The Pennsylvania Department of Labor & Industry included a session on medical cannabis's impact on employment issues in a workers' compensation conference it hosted.

Michigan regulators updated the marijuana business complaint submission process.

Nevada regulators are recommending a fine against a cannabis company after managers allegedly sold products to an employee in an off-the-books transaction.

Michigan regulators posted a marijuana business disciplinary action report for May.

Oregon's Task Force on Cannabis-Derived Intoxicants and Illegal Cannabis Production will meet on Friday.


----------



## Patwi

The need to remove greedy lawyers and politicians from the legal marijuana growing culture is so great ...


----------



## Patwi

under taliban rule, no changes  so far for cannabis farmers  


.


----------



## bigsur51

patwi said:


> under taliban rule, no changes  so far for cannabis farmers
> 
> 
> .






look for hash and opium prices to go up


----------



## bigsur51

The Last Pot News until Monday!






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) and Rep. Dave Joyce (R-OH) met recently to discuss possible paths forward for incremental cannabis reform legislation this year—possibly by combining the SAFE Banking Act with the provisions of a separate expungements bill—both offices confirmed to Marijuana Moment.

A Government Accountability Office analysis of U.S. Border Patrolenforcement data reveals that 91 percent of the agency's drug seizures at checkpoints are conducted against U.S. citizens—and 75 percent of those encounters involve marijuana only. Meanwhile, 69 percent of cannabis seizures are for less than an ounce.



​



Colorado Gov. Jared Polis (D) signed a bill to legalize MDMA prescriptions in the state when it gets federal Food and Drug Administration approval.



​



Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-FL) blasted Democrats for blocking a marijuana reform amendment he tried to attach to a bill on aiding first responders with PTSD and traumatic brain injury. (The vast majority of members of Gaetz's own party have voted against marijuana legalization bills brought to the House floor by Democrats—although he has supported that legislation.)



​



West Virginia activists are working to qualify marijuana decriminalization measures for two local ballots this November—including in the state capital of Charleston.



​


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



The Drug Enforcement Administration is hosting a summit on the overdose epidemic next week.

The House Judiciary Committee noted in a report attached to a bill that would raise the age to legally buy certain firearms to 21 that all states where marijuana is legal have set that as the age to buy cannabis.

Sen. Jacky Rosen (D-NV) tweeted, "I'm standing up for NV's cannabis industry by pushing for legal, licensed cannabis businesses to get equal access to SBA loans & receive the financial support they need. @SBAgov should treat the cannabis industry no differently than other industries."

Rep. Barbara Lee (D-CA) tweeted, "The War on Drugs is a war on people. It’s time we legalize cannabis at the federal level and work to undo decades of injustice against communities of color."





_STATES_



California Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) tweeted, "Doors. Video games. Marijuana. The presence of 'evil.' And now... phones. The Republican Party will literally blame anything and everything except the common denominator in every mass shooting: GUNS."

North Carolina lawmakers sent Gov. Roy Cooper (D) a bill to permanently legalize hemp.

A Pennsylvania representative said psilocybin research legislation she filed is no longer needed now that studies are already moving ahead in the state.

Michigan lawmakers are considering legislation to ban "fake urine" that is used to pass drug tests.

An Illinois judge issued a temporary restraining order on operations by marijuana craft cultivation licensees amid a legal challenge to the award process.

Alabama regulators said medical cannabis products are expected to be available to patients by next spring at the earliest.

New York regulators refiled proposed rules on medical cannabis home cultivation to correct an error in an earlier version.

Washington State regulators will host a public discussion on “impairing” and “non-impairing” THC compounds and cannabinoids on June 21.


----------



## oldfogey8

The most trusted name in news…


----------



## bigsur51

_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Marijuana Moment obtained new details about issues being discussed for inclusion in a sort of incremental “marijuana omnibus” bill being negotiated by Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) and other congressional leaders—including provisions on banking, expungements, research, veterans, small cannabis business loans and broader drug sentencing reform.

The Senate Indian Affairs Committee has scheduled a meeting for Friday titled "Cannabis in Indian Country.” It's an opportunity for tribes to share their perspective on marijuana issues with senators’ staff.



​



The Congressional Research Service said in a new report that U.S. and Canadian legalization of marijuana is "reducing its value as part of Mexican trafficking organizations’ portfolio.”



​



The National Institute on Drug Abuse is looking to identify research labs that can analyze marijuana samples—including cannabis products from state-legal dispensaries.



​


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



The National Institutes of Health's Intramural Research Program  published a blog post examining how researchers are investigating the role of the human body's cannabinoid system to combat diabetes-related heart failure.

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention published a notice of its intent to issue a sole source contract to a company for laboratory support services to analyze an allergen from the cannabis plant.

Rep. Earl Blumenauer (D-OR) told Treasury Secretary Janet Yellen at a hearing that he would like to work with her staff on cannabis banking issues.

Rep. James Comer (R-KY) said during a House Oversight and Reform Committee hearing that he believes people who are "in prison for little things like marijuana possession" should be released.

Rep. Ed Perlmutter (D-CO) tweeted, "Thank you @ICBA for your ongoing support of the #SAFEBankingAct! The conflict in state & federal law has created a serious public safety issue for communities & I echo your call for the conference cmte to include #SAFEBanking in the final package of the Bipartisan Innovation Act."






_STATES_



Colorado Gov. Jared Polis (D) signed a bill to streamline the process for sealing marijuana and other convictions.

An analysis of a border-related law enforcement operation launched by TexasGov. Greg Abbott (R) found that nearly one out of five of its arrests has been for a low-level marijuana offense.

Wisconsin Gov. Tony Evers (D) pardoned more people for marijuana and other drug offenses.

Massachusetts Gov. Charlie Baker (R) compared the legalization of sports betting to cannabis, saying, "without a legal way to do this, it’s a little bit like the marijuana issue. You just leave the black market there, and you don’t sort of bring it out of the shadows and make it part of the regular crime."

Pennsylvania Democratic gubernatorial candidate Josh Shapiro, currently the attorney general, tweeted, "It's time to legalize recreational marijuana in Pennsylvania. Tax it, regulate it, and expunge the records of those who have served time for nonviolent marijuana-related offenses. I'm going to build a path to justice, and It'll boost the economy."

Wyoming Democratic gubernatorial candidate Rex Wilde spoke about his support for legalizing marijuana.

The U.S. Virgin Islands Senate Committee on Rules and the Judiciary approved a Cannabis Advisory Board nomination.

Missouri regulators are requiring several medical cannabis businesses to destroy products and give up licenses over various alleged violations.

Montana regulators adopted rules on the marijuana packaging and labeling application and approval process.

The Connecticut Social Equity Council set rules for its decision process on marijuana social equity applicants in a closed session.

Illinois regulators announced plans to issue new marijuana dispensary licenses.

Vermont regulators published guidance on marijuana packaging rules.

New York regulators published a fact sheet about marijuana and young people.

Oregon regulators will hold a public meeting and town hall on cannabis issues on Wednesday.

California regulators will host a webinar on the Cannabis Appellations Program on Thursday.


----------



## bigsur51

_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



House Appropriations Committee leaders included marijuana-related protections for immigrants, banking and advertising in new spending bills being voted on in subcommittees this week.



​



White House Office of National Drug Control Policy Director Rahul Guptasaid the political name administration is “monitoring” marijuana legalization policies because the current federal approach has "not been working.” He also voiced support for broader drug harm reduction—potentially including decriminalization and safe consumption sites.

Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC)—lead sponsor of a GOP-led marijuana legalization bill—defeated a primary reelection challenger who attacked her for her reform advocacy. Marijuana Moment compiled an analysis of what that means for the cannabis reform fight in Congress this year and in the future.



​



The Maryland House Cannabis Referendum and Legalization Workgroupheld its first hearing since legislation to put reform on the November ballot was enacted. Lawmakers heard testimony on how other states are regulating and taxing marijuana—issues that are still to be decided in future sessions if voters approve legalization.



​



Missouri Republican U.S. Senate candidate C.W. Gardner detailed his extensive “Pot for Potholes” plan to legalize marijuana and use the revenue to fund a massive infrastructure effort in an over-the-top ad.





_FEDERAL_



The Senate Caucus on International Narcotics Control held an oversight hearing on the White House Office of National Drug Control Policy.

Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) said he is "trying to add some of the social justice provisions [to marijuana banking legislation] and see if we can come up with a compromise."

Sen. John Kennedy (R-LA) said, "President political name has appointed wack jobs. I mean, it's like these people dropped acid in an Outback parking lot. You can't reason with them, they are just so woke."

Rep. Tim Ryan (D-OH) filed a resolution calling on the federal government to declare fentanyl a "weapon of mass destruction."

Rep. Dave Joyce (R-OH) spoke at an event hosted by the Coalition for Cannabis Policy, Education, and Regulation.

The House bill to regulate CBD-infused foods and beverages got one new cosponsor for a total of eight.

The House bill to encourage Department of Veterans Affairs doctors to discuss medical cannabis got one new cosponsor for a total of three.


----------



## bigsur51

_STATES_



The Michigan House Regulatory Reform Committee held a hearing on a bill to lower the age for working in the marijuana industry to 18.

A Nebraska senator said that activists have so far collected more than 100,000 signatures toward placing a pair of medical cannabis initiatives on the ballot.

An Illinois judge lifted a temporary restraining order that had blocked operations by craft marijuana cultivation businesses.

Florida regulators proposed rulemaking on hemp extracts for consumption.

Guidance from New York regulators has caused cannabis farmers to rip out plants they are growing in light of unexpected limits on total usable land.

Oregon regulators published a compliance bulletin on labeling and other requirements for products containing artificially derived cannabinoids.

Vermont regulators published marijuana guidance for municipalities.

California officials are accepting applications to fill vacancies on the Industrial Hemp Advisory Board.

Maine regulators are launching a series of cannabis community listening sessions.

West Virginia regulators will hold a medical cannabis patient signup event on June 23.


----------



## Patwi

Century of Lies
					

Century of Lies, with nearly 15 years on air, has more than 30 affiliate stations in the US and Canada. Running 29 minutes per episode, Century of Lies is currently produced by Doug McVay, editor of Drug War Facts.




					www.drugtruth.net
				




.


----------



## Patwi

Drug Truth Network


----------



## bigsur51

_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The U.S. Supreme Court refused to take up a pair of cases on medical cannabis and workers’ compensation. The political name Justice Department had urged the justices not to hear the matter.



​



House Appropriations Committee leaders released a Justice Department funding bill that doesn’t include broad state marijuana protections that advocates wanted, leaving them to pursue an amendment later to attach the provisions. The legislation as introduced does contain more limited medical cannabis and hemp measures, however.



​



Louisiana Gov. John Bel Edwards (D) signed ten new cannabis bills into law—including some measures to significantly expand the state’s medical marijuana program. Another blocks police from searching people’s homes over the smell of cannabis.



​



Florida Agriculture Commissioner Nikki Fried, who is running as a Democratic gubernatorial candidate, spoke to Marijuana Moment ahead of the Justice Department’s impending response to her lawsuit on medical cannabis patients’ gun rights this week. She also drew a contrast with incumbent Gov. Ron DeSantis (R), whom she hopes to unseat later this year.



​



Texas Republican Party delegates adopted a somewhat contradictory set of drug policy platform planks at their convention, including measures opposing marijuana legalization, supporting federal cannabis rescheduling, calling for reduced hemp regulations and opposing harm reduction policies.



​


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



The Congressional Research Service included an analysis of marijuana restrictions in an overview of Washington, D.C. budget legislation.

Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) tweeted, "A strong American economy requires fair and free markets, & the cannabis industry should be no different! I urge my colleagues to take up the reforms which have been proposed this Congress, including mine, & allow veterans, medical professionals, & small businesses the ability to enjoy their own pursuit of happiness."

Rep. Delia Ramirez (D-IL) tweeted, "We must legalize adult-use recreational cannabis at the federal level as we did in Illinois. Instead of focusing public safety resources on low-level drug offenses, we must address the root cause of violence."






_STATES_



Illinois Gov. J.B. Pritzker (D) touted his move to legalize cannabis in a speech at the New Hampshire Democratic Convention.

Kentucky Gov. Andy Beshear (D) tweeted, "Polling suggests 90% of Kentucky adults support medical cannabis, and this committee will help ensure every voice is heard as I weigh executive action that could provide access to medical cannabis for those suffering from chronic pain or our veterans suffering from PTSD."

New York Republican gubernatorial candidates said during a debate that they don't plan to use marijuana when legal sales go into effect.

Georgia Democratic lieutenant governor candidate Kwanza Hall, a former congressman, spoke about his support for legalizing marijuana.

The Michigan House of Representatives passed a bill on marijuana waste disposal. Separately, regulators took public comment on the concept of allowing "deli-style" sales of cannabis flower at a hearing.

The Pennsylvania House of Representatives approved a bill to decriminalize fentanyl testing strips.

Massachusetts Senate leaders appointed members to a bicameral conference committee on marijuana regulation and equity legislation.

The California Senate Business & Professions Committee approved a bill to allow veterinarians to recommend medical cannabis for animals.

Connecticut's Department of Transportation is using a grant from the Governors Highway Safety Association to fund the creation of a “green lab” that will give volunteers a controlled dose of cannabis to help train police to detect impairment.

Iowa regulators sent an update on the medical cannabidiol program.

Hawaii's Dual Use of Cannabis Task Force will meet on Monday.


----------



## bigsur51

I’ve been slacking.
Time to catch up on the News.





_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The House Appropriations Committee included provisions in new spending bill reports pushing international sports regulators to "change how cannabis is treated” for athletes and calling on the U.S. government to review policies on marijuana use by federal employees.



​



The House Armed Services Committee added amendments to the National Defense Authorization Act directing the military to review marijuana penalties for service members and to study the benefits of medical cannabis as an opioid alternative.



​



White House National Security Council Coordinator for Strategic Communications John Kirby deflected a question about whether the political name administration supports a proposal advancing in the Senate to stop denying security clearances to people over past marijuana use.



​



New Jersey’s Senate president filed a bill to legalize possession and home cultivation of psilocybin—even as homegrow for marijuana isn’t legal in the state. The new legislation would also create a system of licensed psychedelic services businesses.



​



The Illinois Criminal Justice Information Authority awarded $45 million in grants—funded by legal marijuana tax revenue—to support community reinvestment in areas "hardest hit by the failed war on drugs.”



​


----------



## bigsur51

Moar News!




_FEDERAL_



The Supreme Court, in a decision overturning Americans' abortion rights, said that the constitutional justification for Roe v. Wade "could license fundamental rights to illicit drug use, prostitution, and the like."

The Federal Bureau of Investigation arrested a Massachusetts attorney for allegedly attempting to bribe the Medford police chief in an attempt to secure approval for a client's marijuana business.

The Department of Veterans Affairs is increasingly conducting research on the medical benefits of psychedelics.

Sen. Jacky Rosen (D-NV) tweeted, "Disappointed to see reports the SAFE Banking Act will not be included in the innovation and competitiveness package. This bipartisan bill is an opportunity to protect NV jobs, support small cannabis businesses, and increase safety. I'll keep working to make it law."

Rep. Earl Blumenauer (D-OR) inserted remarks into the Congressional Record about his bill to allow Department of Veterans Affairs doctors issue medical cannabis recommendations.





_STATES_



Rhode Island Gov. Dan McKee (D) included legalizing marijuana in a list of accomplishments.

Florida Democratic gubernatorial candidate Nikki Fried, currently the agriculture commissioner, tweeted, "Disappointed to see Congress once again fail to act on marijuana banking reform. Marijuana is a serious industry and we need to bring banks into the 21st century. It's critical for economic growth, community safety, and equitable access to the industry."

The Arizona House of Representatives rejected a bill to revise rules on marijuana testing and business zoning.

The Texas Supreme Court upheld the state's ban on manufacturing and processing smokable hemp.

Connecticut's marijuana Social Equity Council continues to conduct some of its businesses in closed executive session meetings.

Oregon regulators sent a bulletin about changes to cannabis testing rules.

Maryland regulators said they've reduced processing times for medical cannabis patient registrations.

Ohio regulators published updated medical cannabis patient and caregiver numbers.

New York's Cannabis Advisory Board will meet on Thursday.

Michigan regulators will host a marijuana social equity education session focused on testing on Thursday.

Maine regulators will hold a public hearing on proposed marijuana rulemaking on July 13.


----------



## bigsur51

can’t even smoke schwag in Texas

dumb sonsofbitches 




*Texas Supreme Court upholds smokable hemp ban, strikes down retail ban










						Texas Supreme Court upholds smokable hemp ban, strikes down retail ban
					

In a 5-4 decision the Texas Supreme Court has upheld that the manufacture and processing of smokable hemp is illegal in Texas.




					txcannaco.com
				



*


----------



## JoseyWales

WeedHopper said:


> Fk Beto. Texas will never vote that piece of shit into office.


Beto the boy fool. That said look at Massachusetts, I think it's the best thing that ever happened. Texas if you decide to legalize Marijuana don't tax the shit out of it.


----------



## bigsur51

Hump Day News






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The House Appropriations Committee approved an amendment to protect all state, territory and tribal marijuana programs from federal interference.



​



The Washington, D.C. Council passed a bill to let people self-certify as medical cannabis patients, without a doctor’s recommendation—effectively circumventing Congress’s rider blocking the legalization of recreational marijuana sales in the nation's capital.



​



Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) spoke to Marijuana Moment about what it means that she prevailed in her Republican primary despite attacks over her cannabis reform advocacy—and what comes next for her legalization bill in Congress.

Washington State activists are giving up on an effort to place a drug decriminalization initiative on the November ballot—even as a new poll shows strong voter support for the measure.  Their focus now is on pressuring lawmakers to act in 2023.



​



Florida Agriculture Commissioner Nikki Fried—also a Democratic gubernatorial candidate—announced the winners of a state student essay contest on hemp innovation. The 5th-to-11th-grade entrants were asked to come up with new hemp-based inventions.



​



Great Falls, Montana’s ban on recreational marijuana businesses is being challenged with a new lawsuit.


----------



## bigsur51

Moar humping news







_FEDERAL_



Officials with the Congressional Budget Office and Agency for Healthcare Research and Quality spoke on a panel about "the relationship between recreational marijuana laws and use of opioids."

Customs and Border Protection touted that it seized more than 99,000 pounds of marijuana during the first eight months of Fiscal Year 22.

Rep. Ro Khanna (D-CA) tweeted, "There's no reason why marijuana should be more heavily regulated than oxycontin, an opioid that has killed tens of thousands of Americans."

Rep. Angie Craig (D-MN) tweeted about a new Minnesota law on cannabis products, saying, "These regulations provide important legal clarity for both small businesses producing cannabis products and for the consumers using them. We still need to legalize it – but, in the meantime, these are important first steps."





_STATES_



Kansas Gov. Laura Kelley (D) and the state attorney general are being sued by delta-8 THC seller who says state law is being "intentionally misapplied" to prosecute businesses like his.

The North Carolina House of Representatives tabled an amendment to keep hemp legal after the current expiration date passes at the end of this month.

The New Jersey Senate Budget and Appropriations Committee approved a bill to allow small cannabis businesses to qualify for state economic incentives.

The California Legislative Analyst's Office published an annual report on tax exemptions for donations of medicinal cannabis.

New York regulators began accepting applications for conditional adult-use marijuana processor business licenses.

Colorado regulators published a bulletin about a Drug Enforcement Administration letter on the legality of cannabis seeds.

Connecticut regulators will consider medical cannabis issues at a meeting on July 22.


----------



## bigsur51

Seeds in Colorado 



 June 28, 2022
INDUSTRY-WIDE BULLETIN: 22-02
RE: Clarification of Authorized Transfers
Dear Stakeholders,
The Marijuana Enforcement Division (MED) is issuing this Industry Bulletin in response to a series of inquiries seeking clarification on the Division’s perspective given the January 6, 2022 letter published by the United States Department of Justice Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA). That letter provides an analysis of the Controlled Substances Act and does not consider the marijuana provisions of the Colorado Constitution, Colorado Marijuana Code, or Colorado Marijuana Rules.
Section 16 of article XVIII of the Colorado Constitution defines Marijuana as, “all parts of the plant of the genus cannabis whether growing or not, the seeds thereof, the resin extracted from any part of the plant, and every compound, manufacture, salt, derivative, mixture, or preparation of the plant, its seeds, or its resin, including marijuana concentrate”. Further, 44-10-701 (2)(a), C.R.S., makes it unlawful for a person to “Buy, sell, transfer, give away, or acquire regulated marijuana or regulated marijuana products except as allowed pursuant to this article 10 or section 14 or section 16 of article XVIII of the state constitution”.
Regulated Marijuana Businesses are only permitted to Transfer1 marijuana seeds, immature marijuana plants, marijuana or marijuana products to other Regulated Marijuana Businesses, or if the license is a Regulated Marijuana Store or Retail Marijuana Hospitality and Sales Business they are able to Transfer to consumers as permitted by the Colorado Marijuana Code, at 44-10-101 et seq., C.R.S., and Colorado Marijuana Rules, 1 CCR 212-3. Licensees Transferring marijuana seeds, immature marijuana plants, marijuana, or marijuana products in conflict with the Marijuana Code or the Colorado Marijuana Rules could be subjecting their licenses to administrative actions including but not limited to fines, suspension, or revocation.
The MED recognizes that the evolution of marijuana laws and related policy at the state and federal level may inform future changes to the MED’s approach and updates to this bulletin. The MED will continue to monitor statewide and federal initiatives with this in mind.
Please be aware that the information contained in this Industry Bulletin and associated links do not represent legal advice or replace a licensee’s responsibility to review and comply with statute and rules, the full set of which can be found on the Colorado Marijuana Rules webpage


----------



## WeedHopper

What a crock of shit.


----------



## bigsur51

Continuing with the crock of shit News







_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Rep. Ed Perlmutter (D-CO) and a bipartisan group of cosponsors filed a marijuana banking amendment to the National Defense Authorization Act (NDAA)—for the second year in a row.



​



U.S. Pardon Attorney Elizabeth Oyer told Marijuana Moment that it would be up to President Joe political name to issue a directive granting mass clemency to people with cannabis convictions—if he wanted to, and as he suggested he would during the campaign.



​



The heads of the National Institute on Drug Abuse and National Institute of Mental Health said in a letter to Sens. Brian Schatz (D-HI) and Cory Booker (D-NJ) that federal prohibition makes it harder for scientists to study the therapeutic benefits of psychedelics.



​



California lawmakers sent Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) a bill to eliminate the marijuana cultivation tax, prevent excise tax increases for at least three years and provide tax credits for social equity and other cannabis businesses.



​



The California Assembly approved a Senate-passed bill to allow safe consumption sites for illegal drugs. One more Senate vote to concur with recent changes is needed before it heads to the desk of Gov. Gavin Newsom (D).



​



The Indiana legislature’s Interim Study Committee on Public Health, Behavioral Health, and Human Services will consider delta-8 THC rules and the potential decriminalization of marijuana this summer.


----------



## bigsur51

What a crock!





_FEDERAL_



The director of the Department of Homeland Security's Immigrant Military Members and Veterans Initiative spoke during a House Judiciary Subcommittee on Immigration and Citizenship hearing about an immigrant military veteran who needed a waiver to return to the U.S. due to a marijuana conviction.

Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) spoke about bipartisan support for marijuana reform.

Rep. Lou Correa (D-CA) tweeted, "Great news! Last Week, Congress passed legislation to assure that qualified applicants applying to work at U.S. Intelligence agencies, are not automatically disqualified, based solely on prior Cannabis use. More than half of the U.S. population lives in state jurisdictions, where cannabis is legal. This is a common sense measure."

Rep. Mike Garcia (R-CA) sent a press release touting the House Appropriations Committee's adoption of his amendment on lifting overtime caps for police participating in actions against illegal marijuana grow operations.





_STATES_



North Carolina Gov. Roy Cooper (D) signed a bill to permanently legalize hemp.

New Hampshire Gov. Chris Sununu (R) spoke at an event to raise concerns about marijuana and other drugs allegedly being tainted with fentanyl.

Hawaii Democratic gubernatorial candidates discussed marijuana legalization during a debate.

Washington State's attorney general tweeted about a letter he signed with counterparts from other states calling on Congress to let major food companies take action against marijuana "copycat" edibles that mimic their brands.

Aspects of Mississippi's medical cannabis law take effect on Friday.

Virginia laws allowing patients to purchase medical cannabis without a state registration and recriminalizing public possession of more than four ounces of marijuana go into effect on Friday.

A Minnesota law allowing cannabinoid-infused foods and beverages takes effect on Friday.

Arizona's auditor general issued a follow-up report finding that the Department of Health Services has been slow to implement changes needed to stop the misallocation of money from the medical cannabis fund.

Colorado regulators are seeking nominations for two spots on the Hemp Advisory Committee.

Former Massachusetts regulators sent a letter urging lawmakers to reconcile and give final passage to cannabis equity bills that passed the House and Senate.

New York's Cannabis Advisory Board held its first meeting.


----------



## Patwi

bigsur51 said:


> can’t even smoke schwag in Texas
> 
> dumb sonsofbitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Texas Supreme Court upholds smokable hemp ban, strikes down retail ban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Supreme Court upholds smokable hemp ban, strikes down retail ban
> 
> 
> In a 5-4 decision the Texas Supreme Court has upheld that the manufacture and processing of smokable hemp is illegal in Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txcannaco.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





It's about greed .. private prison corporations and all law enforcement associations are huge lobbyists to keep mj banned .. then you have spineless elected politicians that love the xtra monies no matter what vile institution gave it to them. .. and yeap the populace in general are pure dumb and lazy .


----------



## WeedHopper

Totally agree Big. Fking Politicians.


----------



## bigsur51

patwi said:


> It's about greed .. private prison corporations and all law enforcement associations are huge lobbyists to keep mj banned .. then you have spineless elected politicians that love the xtra monies no matter what vile institution gave it to them. .. and yeap the populace in general are pure dumb and lazy .





yep , one can even buy stock in a couple of private prison corporations 

unimaginable that people would invest in slave labor , no fecking morals whatsoever

i won’t get started on Big Pharma


----------



## bigsur51

read the news and then get yer azz to work!






/ _TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Rep. Matt Gaetz (R-FL) filed a National Defense Authorization Act amendment that would direct the military to study the benefits of psilocybin and MDMA—in addition to cannabis—as alternatives to opioids for service members with PTSD, traumatic brain injury or severe pain.



​



The U.S. Department of Energy awarded a $3.74 million grant to help researchers at Texas A&M University develop hemp-based, 3D-printed materials that can be used to build affordable housing.



​



California Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) signed a bill to eliminate the marijuana cultivation tax, prevent excise tax increases for at least three years and provide tax credits for social equity and other cannabis businesses.



​



Pennsylvania lawmakers sent a marijuana banking and insurance bill to the desk of Gov. Tom Wolf (D).



​



The chairman of the Minnesota Senate Human Services Reform Finance and Policy Committee says a new law allowing cannabinoid-infused foods and beverages may need to be revised—even though he voted for it—because some lawmakers weren't aware it allowed THC edibles.



​



A new poll shows that Vermont likely voters across party linesoverwhelmingly support decriminalizing drugs—but Gov. Phil Scott (R) recently vetoed a bill that would take a modest step towards setting the state up to potentially enact the reform in the future.



​


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



Federal prosecutors sent a press release touting the convictions that are part of a "crackdown on [the] unlicensed marijuana dispensary industry."

Former House Speaker John Boehner (R-OH) is asking a court to dismiss a lawsuit claiming he and his law firm stole a marijuana legalization campaign strategy from another organization.

Sen. Cory Booker (D-NJ) and 13 bicameral members of Congress sent a letter to Department of Justice and Department of Health and Human Services leaders raising concerns about the political name administration's plans to permanently schedule fentanyl-related substances.

Sen. Jacky Rosen (D-NV) tweeted, "Big news for Nevada's cannabis industry! Officials have approved regulations paving the way for public consumption lounges. This step forward will benefit small businesses and help boost our state's economy."

Rep. Dina Titus (D-NV) tweeted, "As a founding member of the House Cannabis Caucus, I’m working for equal treatment of the marijuana industry. Cannabis consumption lounges will provide Nevadans with a safe space to use weed."





_STATES_



New York Gov. Kathy Hochul (D) signed legislation that includes cannabis businesses with on-site consumption in a list of sensitive locations where people are not allowed to possess guns.

Nevada Gov. Steve Sisolak (D) tweeted, "We're smoking other states when it comes to improving equity in the cannabis industry and growing our economy. I’ll be blunt: no one’s doing it like we are in Nevada."

Connecticut Gov. Ned Lamont (D) is being attacked in a Super PAC ad for focusing on legalizing marijuana instead of addressing inflation.

Tennessee Democratic gubernatorial candidates discussed marijuana during a debate.

Nebraska activists said they are in "serious jeopardy" of not collecting enough signatures to qualify medical cannabis initiatives for the ballot.

Twenty-three new South Dakota medical cannabis laws took effect on Friday.

A Virginia senator touted the state's large reduction in drug arrests since marijuana decriminalization took effect.

The Ohio Supreme Court overturned a marijuana conviction based on a finding that officers conducted an illegal search.

New Jersey regulators proposed permanent marijuana rules and approved 81 new conditional licenses for cultivation, manufacturing and retail businesses.

Massachusetts regulators extended orders allowing medical cannabis telehealth consultations and curbside operations.

Colorado regulators sent a bulletin about new marijuana testing requirements for aspergillus and expanded potency testing for total THC.


----------



## bigsur51

News Flash!




_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The House Appropriations Committee is calling on the National Institutes of Health to study the benefits of psychedelics in treating PTSD, depression and other mental health conditions.



​



The U.S. Army is looking for contractors who can supply hemp yarn to make new uniforms that will help snipers "remain undetected within close proximity of the enemy forces."



​



Neil deGrasse Tyson wants to know what other plants besides marijuana can get you high that we don't know about yet just because no one has gotten around to trying to smoke them.



​



Arizona's auditor general issued a followup report finding that regulators have been slow to implement previously recommended changes needed to stop the misallocation of money from the medical cannabis fund.

An ACLU of New Jersey official argues in a new op-ed that restrictive local marijuana licensing policies in municipalities across the state are undermining legalization's equity goals.




_FEDERAL_



The Department of Transportation is requesting comment on the level of interest in making drug testing data publicly available.

Rep. Andy Levin (D-MI) tweeted about Colombia'sTruth Commission recommending drug policy reforms, saying, "I hope the political name Administration and my colleagues in Congress take in this report. The searching review of nearly 60 years of internal conflict in Colombia concludes that nearly a half million people died, and US policy played a disastrous role. We can move away from our indiscriminate war on drugs and cozy relationships with human rights violators, and we must."

Rep. Angie Craig (D-MN) noted a new Minnesota law allowing cannabinoid-infused foods and drinks, tweeting, "Cannabis should be federally legalized, decriminalized and responsibly regulated for adult use. In the meantime, I am glad that the state is working on responsible regulation of certain products."




_STATES_



Missouri Gov. Mike Parson (R) vetoed a kratom regulation bill.

Pennsylvania Democratic gubernatorial candidate Josh Shapiro, currently the attorney general, tweeted, "The majority of Pennsylvanians support marijuana legalization, and the boost it will bring to our economy. Tell you what, let's win this race for Governor of Pennsylvania so we can get it done."

Minnesota's lieutenant governor tweeted, "Proud that @Tim_Walz signed this important law legalizing edibles but there’s more to do. We must work to legalize adult use cannabis *and* expunge marijuana convictions. It makes Minnesota a more just place to live and helps strengthen our economy."

A top Massachusetts marijuana regulator called out the racially disproportionate harms of the war on drugs.

Alaska regulators amended rules on reinstatement of marijuana business licenses after a failure to renew.

Oregon regulators are calling on the state's congressional delegation to support passing marijuana banking legislation as a priority.

Washington State regulators issued guidance about counting pathways between rows of cannabis plants in calculating canopy size.

Michigan regulators issued guidance on marijuana tinctures.

Mississippi regulators sent a reminder that they will begin accepting medical cannabis dispensary license applications on Tuesday.

Vermont regulators will consider recommendations for marijuana license prequalification approval, full licensure and social equity status on Wednesday.


----------



## Patwi

Thanks big ..


----------



## bigsur51

Hump Day News






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Oklahoma activists turned in what they say are more than enough signatures to place a marijuana legalization initiative on the November ballot.



​



Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) filed an amendment to the National Defense Authorization Act that would require the military to study the benefits of psilocybin and MDMA—in addition to cannabis—as alternatives to opioids for service members with PTSD, traumatic brain injury or severe pain.



​



Minnesota's House majority leader said a new law allowing THC edibles was "intentional"—despite some Republican lawmakers saying they didn't understand the bill when they voted for it—and is a "step forward" toward broader marijuana legalization.



​



The Food and Drug Administration is touting its role in surveilling retail shops—including a CBD dispensary—that were later raided by local law enforcement, leading to arrests of people "suspected of promoting harmful and/or detrimental drugs."



​



The Drug Enforcement Administration is being forced to hold a hearing on its proposal to ban five psychedelic compounds after it was flooded with comments against the move and the agency's own administrative law judge weighed in.



​













_FEDERAL_



White House Press Secretary Karine Jean-Pierre said she was in the room when President Joe political name read a handwritten letter from American basketball player Brittney Griner, who is being detained in Russia after allegedly being caught with cannabis vapes at an airport.

The Small Business Administration is proposing to amend its small business size regulations to incorporate changes to the North American Industry Classification System that include categories for marijuana businesses.

The Defense Counterintelligence and Security Agency tweeted, "National Marijuana Facts Week (NMFW) – raises awareness about the dangers of high-THC marijuana. Past and present use of marijuana at varying usage levels will raise red flags with DCSA CAS security clearance adjudicators."

Sen. Ron Wyden (D-OR) spoke about his support for federal marijuana reform.

Rep. Alex Mooney (R-WV) posted an analysis of Second Amendment rights and marijuana.

Florida Democratic congressional candidate Cindy Banyai tweeted, "I support full cannabis decriminalization and expungement of records."


----------



## bigsur51

_STATES_



Guam's attorney general is hosting a cannabis regulation roundtable on Friday.

Virginia's Senate president pro tempore subtweeted Gov. Glenn Youngkin (R), saying, "Hey 'Big Sexy'- you won’t get boo’d at parades if you start working on the issue many voters most care about- it’s called CRT. Cannabis. Retail. Transactions." Separately, regulators sent an update on efforts to implement new legislation on cannabinoid-infused products.

A Rhode Island representative said she's skeptical the equity provisions in the new marijuana legalization law will live up to their promise.

Mississippi regulators began accepting medical cannabis dispensary license applications.

Illinois regulators continue to face additional lawsuits challenging their marijuana business licensing award processes.

Uncertainty over Florida rules on medical cannabis recommendation fee sharing and telehealth meetings is causing frustration.

Maryland medical cannabis regulators are hiring additional staff ahead of the potential legalization of recreational marijuana.

Alaska regulators posted resources for people who use "too much" marijuana.


----------



## bigsur51

No more News until Monday , get it while it’s hot!




_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The Department of Veterans Affairs issued a memo clarifying that veterans who work in the marijuana industry are not ineligible for VA-guaranteed home loans—but noting that ongoing federal prohibition may make some lenders reluctant to risk financing them.



​



American basketball player Brittney Griner pleaded guilty to bringing cannabis vapes into Russia, but says she did it accidentally. Meanwhile, a Russian official suggested the U.S.'s stance on the case is hypocritical because marijuana is also criminalized in some states.



​



Nebraska activists turned in what they hope are enough signatures to qualify two medical cannabis initiatives for the November ballot. It's the culmination of a volunteer-led petition drive that saw a major legal setback this week and the loss of large donors earlier in the year.



​



Arkansas activists on Friday plan to submit what they say are more than double the amount of signatures needed to put a marijuana legalization initiative on the November ballot—but other advocates have concerns about the measure's provisions.



​



New York regulators announced they have sent cease and desist letters warning more than 50 unlicensed businesses to stop illegally selling marijuana or they will become ineligible to receive cannabis licenses in the future.



​







​


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



The National Center for Complementary and Integrative Health tweeted, "#Cannabis and its constituent #cannabinoids are being studied for their potential to relieve #pain and possibly serve as a partial substitute for #opioids."

Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-MA) tweeted, "Our country's senseless cannabis laws have disproportionately harmed Black & Brown communities for decades. We’re urging @POTUS & his administration to use their executive authority to decriminalize cannabis & pardon non-violent cannabis-related offenders."

Rep. Ed Perlmutter (D-CO) tweeted, "The Senate's inaction on this [marijuana banking] issue means stalled progress on equity in the cannabis industry and a continued public safety risk that jeopardizes the lives and livelihoods of business owners and employees across the country."

Rep. Mike Garcia (R-CA) tweeted, "For over a year, I've been working with law enforcement to protect our neighborhoods & shut down illegal marijuana growing operations. The deputies on the ground need the resources to get the job done, and I'm proud to deliver for them & our communities."

Florida Democratic congressional candidate Cindy Banyai tweeted, "I will work at the federal level to decriminalize cannabis and expunge possession records. It’s what we need to do to meet the moment."






_STATES_



New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy's (D) office put out a press release about the state phasing out medical cannabis sales taxes. The lieutenant governortweeted, "Great news: As of July 1st, there is no more state sales tax on medicinal cannabis – advancing our commitment to prioritize patients and improve affordability."

Iowa Libertarian gubernatorial candidate Rick Stewart spoke about his support for broad drug law reform, including plans to address gun violence and mental health issues by legalizing psychedelic therapy.

Washington State's treasurer tweeted, While common sense solutions continue to stall for #SAFEBanking, legal cannabis retailers in our state are continued targets for robbery and the safety of workers remains at risk. We need #SAFEBankingNOW"

The Virginia legislature's Task Force to Analyze Industrial Hemp Extracts and Other Substances Containing Tetrahydrocannabinol Intended for Human Consumption met.

An Oregon senator tweeted, "Through rulemaking, Oregon can set historic precedent in the amount of respect it shows to the traditions and practices of Indigenous, religious, and spiritual communities who work with psilocybin and other entheogens."

Vermont regulators are withdrawing the state's federally approved hemp plan as of the end of the year, meaning that growers will need to register with the U.S. Department of Agriculture.

New York's Dormitory Authority published a request for information from financial institutions that could provide banking services for the state's Social Equity Cannabis Investment Fund.

Pennsylvania's Agriculture Department and Lithuania's Ministry of Agriculture signed an agreement that includes sharing best practices and consultation on hemp.

California sent a notice about the elimination of the cannabis cultivation tax.

Colorado regulators are accepting applications to serve on the Social Equity Program Advisory Work Group.

Michigan regulators posted a marijuana business disciplinary action report for June.


----------



## bigsur51

Weekend News Update






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The House of Representatives approved cannabis banking legislation for the seventh time, as well as amendments on medical marijuana recommendations for military veterans, eliminating the crack-powder cocaine sentencing disparity and other drug policy reforms. The proposals are now attached to the National Defense Authorization Act.



​



Two Senate sources told Marijuana Moment that a much-anticipated federal cannabis legalization bill from Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) and Sens. Ron Wyden (D-OR) and Cory Booker (D-NJ) could be filed as soon as next week, but disputed a Bloomberg report saying that's the definite plan. In any case, the plan is still to introduce the legislation ahead of the upcoming August recess.

National Institute on Drug Abuse Director Nora Volkow said ongoing criminalization of people who use drugs presents an "obvious challenge" to treatment access for people with substance misuse issues.



​



The New York City Fire Department says it will stop subjecting its workers to pre-employment, random and scheduled drug tests for marijuana. A firefighters union is taking credit for what's to be a city-wide policy change across agencies.



​



New York regulators approved rules and application forms for recreational marijuana dispensaries. They're expected to begin accepting the first applications next month, with sales anticipated to start by the end of the year.



​



A Nevada judge is allowing an ACLU of Nevada lawsuit challenging the state Board of Pharmacy's refusal to reschedule marijuana to proceed.



​


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



The Senate Intelligence Committee released the text of a large-scale bill that includes provisions to block intelligence agencies from denying security clearances based on past cannabis use.

A spokesperson for Sen. Steve Daines (R-MT) said he opposes legalizing marijuana or issuing mass pardons to people with past convictions."

Rep. Chuy Garcia (D-IL) tweeted, "Cartels, which are estimated to perpetuate around half the violent crime in Mexico, derive their power from moving drugs from Mexico and elsewhere in Latin America to American buyers. The cartels derive their power from illegal, lucrative markets—so reforming U.S. drug policy and legalizing cannabis could go a long way toward weakening their control. The War on Drugs created cycles of violence that profoundly disrupted countries around the world, especially drug-producing countries in Latin America."

New Jersey Democratic congressional candidate Rob Menendez tweeted, "As @NJGov's legalized cannabis industry takes off, we have to ensure that the workers powering it are taken care of. Glad to see cannabis workers organizing for fair wages and better workplace conditions across the state."








_STATES_



Florida Democratic gubernatorial candidate Nikki Fried, currently the agriculture commissioner, spoke about the economic and justice reform benefits of legalizing marijuana.

Kentucky's agriculture commissioner spoke about the possibility of medical cannabis or marijuana legalization. Separately, the Medical Cannabis Advisory Committee held a town hall meeting.

The Massachusetts legislature's Joint Committee on Mental Health, Substance Use and Recovery approved legislation to decriminalize drugs, but another panel stopped its progress, instead referring it to study.

New York regulators appear to have wrongly and publicly accused a business of illegally selling marijuana, and are refusing to address their apparent mistake.

Alaska regulators are proposing changes to rules on marijuana application renewal requirements and to allow dairy butters, oils and fats as stand-alone cannabis edibles.

Utah regulators proposed new hemp and medical cannabis rules.

Colorado regulators issued a health and safety advisory about  potentially unsafe levels of yeast and mold contamination on marijuana products from Dune Valley Farms, LLC. Separately, they launched a new cannabis data dashboard.

New Mexico's Environment Department launched a new Cannabis and Hemp Bureau.

The Alabama Medical Cannabis Commission met.

The California Department of Fish and Wildlife worked with local law enforcement to serve search warrants as part of an investigation into environmental crimes associated with illegal cannabis cultivation.


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> The Massachusetts legislature's Joint Committee on Mental Health, Substance Use and Recovery approved legislation to decriminalize drugs, but another panel stopped its progress, instead referring it to study.


Chuckle chuckle. They have a Joint Committee…


----------



## MechaniMan

Fresh news









						Senate Democrats roll out long-awaited bill to legalize marijuana
					

Senate Democrats on Thursday unveiled long-awaited legislation to end the federal prohibition of marijuana, but opposition from Republicans and some Democrats is expected to pose a challenge to pas…




					thehill-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## oldfogey8

MechaniMan said:


> Fresh news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senate Democrats roll out long-awaited bill to legalize marijuana
> 
> 
> Senate Democrats on Thursday unveiled long-awaited legislation to end the federal prohibition of marijuana, but opposition from Republicans and some Democrats is expected to pose a challenge to pas…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill-com.cdn.ampproject.org


Good news, bad news. Chuckles just wants legalization as a vehicle to roll under most and enrich himself, his donors, his ilk and those not deserving…


----------



## bigsur51

we better get caught up on the Pot News , changes are happening









_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Shereef Elnahal, who was confirmed last week by the Senate to serve as Department of Veterans Affairs undersecretary of health, oversaw the expansion of New Jersey's medical cannabis program as state health commissioner and has called for federal marijuana legalization.



​



Marijuana Moment got an early look at the witness list for Tuesday's Senate Judiciary Subcommittee on Criminal Justice and Counterterrorismhearing on cannabis legalization. It includes former federal prisoner Weldon Angelos as well as outspoken cannabis alarmist Alex Berenson.



​



Former federal cannabis prisoner Weldon Angelos penned a Marijuana Moment op-ed previewing the testimony he will deliver at the Senate Judiciary subcommittee hearing on legalization on Tuesday.

Days after filing a federal marijuana legalization bill, Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-NY) helped launch a new cannabis equity initiative in New York—saying that the state's lead on social justice can influence national policy as it has on other issues.



​



The Drug Enforcement Administration is withdrawing a proposed ban of five psychedelics in the face of pushback from scientists who say such a move would impede research into the substances' therapeutic potential.



​



Illinois Gov. J.B. Pritzker (D) announced that the state has generated $445.3 million in marijuana tax revenue in Fiscal Year 2022—a 50 percent increase from last year.



​


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



A National Institute on Drug Abuse official will participate in a Council for Federal Cannabis Regulation webinar on marijuana research on Thursday.

Sen. Jacky Rosen (D-NV) tweeted, "In Tonopah last month, I spoke with small business owners about the rich history of this old mining town and the importance of bringing new business here. Glad to see a minority-owned and operated cannabis company opening soon -- boosting tourism, jobs, and the local economy."

Sen. James Lankford (R-OK) tweeted, "China is a communist government that oppresses its own people & wants world domination. We should be engaged & attentive to their grasp for land, production of marijuana & theft of ideas in the US—they’re not here for our benefit."

Rep. Barbara Lee (D-CA) tweeted, "3/4ths of states have legalized cannabis. I aplaude [sic @ChuckSchumer, @CoryBooker, and @WydenForOregon for introducing the #CAOA to end the federal prohibition on cannabis to lift up the communities most affected by the failed War on Drugs and create opportunities across the U.S."

Former House Speaker Newt Gingrich (R-GA) falsely claimed that Pennsylvania Democratic Senate candidate John Fetterman, currently the lietenant governor, took down an American flag in his office to hang marijuana and gay rights flags.

Kentucky Democratic Senate candidate Charles Booker tweeted, "Legalizing cannabis will put more money in your pockets. I will get it done in the Senate."

New York Democratic congressional candidate Suraj Patel tweeted, "We are letting a Nixonian obsession with counterculture stop advances in some of the most promising therapies for mental illness. Psychedelic assisted therapy has been shown to be more effective than SSRIs by a mile. We need to unshackle the NIH, NSF, & VA to research the mind."







_STATES_



Massachusetts Gov. Charlie Baker (R) is calling on lawmakers to finalize marijuana equity and business legislation.

Texas's agriculture commissioner spoke about his support for expanding medical cannabis access.

A former New Jersey attorney general coauthored an op-ed calling on prosecutors to go after unregulated marijuana sales.

Wyoming activists say they have collected about 40 percent of the signatures they need to qualify marijuana decriminalization and medical cannabis initiatives for the 2024 ballot.

The Montana legislature's Environmental Quality Council is considering a proposal to fund conservation districts in part with marijuana revenue.

A Pennsylvania representative criticized what he said was an "alarmist & off-kilter" local news headline about marijuana.

A Kentucky representative spoke about strong voter support for medical cannabis.

Connecticut regulators filed marijuana business rules.

California regulators finalized rules on the manufacture and sale of hemp products.

Washington State regulators published a newsletter touching on various marijuana policy issues.

Florida regulators will host a hemp lunch and learn webinar on Tuesday.

Colorado regulators are holding a meeting on draft marijuana rules on Wednesday.


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> New York Democratic congressional candidate Suraj Patel tweeted, "We are letting a Nixonian obsession with counterculture stop advances in some of the most promising therapies for mental illness. Psychedelic assisted therapy has been shown to be more effective than SSRIs by a mile. We need to unshackle the NIH, NSF, & VA to research the mind."


SSRI’s have been shown in studies to actually increase the rate of suicide in patients who were administered SSRI’s as seen in the graph below. Psychedelics have been shown in many cases to have life changing effects(in a positive way) on patients suffering from PTSD and other debilitating mental health issues. If you want a good primer on psychedelics and their use in treatment, watch the Netflix series called ‘How To Change Your Mind’…


----------



## bigsur51

Weed News for August 1





_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



White House Press Secretary Karine Jean-Pierre, asked about President Joe political name's campaign pledge to free marijuana prisoners, said he is continuing to "evaluate further uses of clemency powers."



​



Senate Appropriations Committee Chairman Patrick Leahy (D-VT) released draft spending bills and reports containing provisions calling for federal reforms on marijuana, psychedelics and hemp policies.



​



Reps. Troy Carter (D-LA) and Rodney Davis (R-IL) filed a new bill to expunge certain federal marijuana convictions and allow courts to recommend presidential pardons for cannabis cases.



​



The Arkansas secretary of state verified that activists turned in more than enough signatures to place a marijuana legalization initiative on the November ballot. The measure's popular name and ballot title still need to be approved by the Board of Election Commissioners this week, though.



​



A new poll found that a majority of Americans support researching the benefits of psychedelics for active-duty military members with PTSD. Meanwhile, more bipartisan members of Congress are open to the idea—including Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-SC).



​


----------



## bigsur51

Page 2 of the News




/ _FEDERAL_



The political name administration is being pressed to declare U.S. citizen Marc Fogel, who is being held in Russia after being caught with medical cannabis, as "wrongfully detained"—a status that was given to American basketball Brittney Griner, who pleaded guilty to a similar offense in the country.

Sen. Todd Young (R-IN) said there needs to be more research on marijuana before policies are changed, though he spoke in support of cannabis banking legislation.

Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) gave a House floor speech about the passing of an epilepsy patient who used medical marijuana for relief and founded the Michigan Democratic Party's Cannabis Caucus.

Rep. Cliff Bentz (R-OR) pressed a Justice Department official on the problems caused by cartels growing marijuana in the U.S. during a hearing.




_STATES_



New York Gov. Kathy Hochul (D) signed a bill to prohibit smoking, including of marijuana, in all state-owned beaches, boardwalks, marinas, playgrounds, recreation centers and group camps.

Tennessee Democratic gubernatorial candidate Jason Martin discussed his support for legalizing marijuana.

Texas Democratic attorney general candidate Rochelle Garza tweeted, "The majority of Texans believe that cannabis should be legalized. That is a fact. The TX GOP has made it clear that it is something they will NEVER support. With the potential to bring in millions in tax revenue and job growth, and reduce mass incarceration: Why not?"

The Massachusetts Supreme Judicial Court upheld the town of Bourne's ban on recreational marijuana sales.

Ohio regulators published proposed medical cannabis rules changes.

Oklahoma regulators said a moratorium on new medical cannabis grower, processor and dispensary licenses will go into effect on August 26, instead of August 1 as previously announced.

Pennsylvania regulators will reportedly soon be sued by medical cannabis companies that say the state has improperly allowed big, out-of-state firms to monopolize the industry.

The U.S. Virgin Islands Cannabis Board appointed an executive director.

Illinois regulators approved another round of conditional recreational marijuana dispensary licenses.

Minnesota regulators published guidance about cannabinoid products that contain CBD or THC being subject to sales tax.

Nevada regulators rejected a proposal to allow marijuana sales and use at large events, referring it to the Cannabis Advisory Commission for study.

Oregon regulators are preparing to amend change of ownership rules for marijuana businesses.

Maine regulators' proposal to require high-definition cameras outside marijuana stores is being challenged by the American Civil Liberties Union of Maine.

New Jersey regulators approved another dispensary to conduct recreational marijuana sales.


----------



## bigsur51

Let us catch up on the Weed News






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Missouri's secretary of state certified that activists collected enough signatures to place a marijuana legalization initiative on the November ballot. The decision comes after preliminary county analyses indicated the campaign failed to submit enough valid petitions in key congressional districts.



​



Florida Agriculture Commissioner Nikki Fried, currently a Democratic gubernatorial candidate, told Marijuana Momentin a phone interview that the political name administration's response to her  medical cannabis and gun rights lawsuit is "insulting" when the Department of Justice claims that cancer patients are too "dangerous to trust" with firearms.



​



New Jersey's Senate president filed a new bill that would allow the governor to enter into agreements with other states for interstate cannabis commerce.



​



A new study found that legal access to real marijuana is associated with "significant reductions" in poisonings from synthetic cannabinoids like Spice and K2.

"More permissive cannabis law may have the unintended benefit of reducing both motivation and harms associated with use of synthetic cannabis products."




​



Voters across Oregon will see local measures to ban psilocybin services businesses on their November ballots, just two years after a statewide initiative legalizing access to the psychedelic for certain uses was strongly approved.


----------



## bigsur51

Moar News





_FEDERAL_



The Department of Justice and attorneys for a proposed safe consumption site for illegal drugs have once again agreed to a delay on the deadline for the political name administration to reveal its position in the case as “productive” negotiations continue. It's now due September 22.

Former White House Office of National Drug Control Policy Deputy Director Art Kleinschmidt authored an op-ed suggesting that ending the war on drugs would amount to allowing "rampant crime in our cities."

Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) posted a Twitter thread attempting to draw a parallel between the investigation of potentially improper handling of federal documents by former President Donald political name and the war on drugs and mass incarceration.

Former Rep. Greg Ganske (R-IA) authored an op-ed reiterating his support for marijuana legalization with regulations.

Kentucky Democratic Senate candidate Charles Booker reiterated his support for legalizing marijuana.





_STATES_



Arkansas Democratic gubernatorial candidate Chris Jones spoke about his support for legalizing marijuana and criticized Republican opponent Sarah Sanders for not taking a position on a pending legalization ballot initiative.

Colorado's secretary of state confirmed that a second psychedelics legalization initiative failed to make the ballot.

Wisconsin Democratic treasurer candidate Gillian Battino tweeted, "We must be prepared for the legalization and decriminalization of cannabis in the near future. As your State Treasurer, I'm ready to plan strategically for a state banking system that supports cannabis businesses."

Florida Democratic chief financial officer candidate Adam Hattersley, currently a state representative, tweeted, "Legalizing recreational cannabis would be a boon to Florida's economy. As your next CFO, I will work with the legislature to legalize recreational adult use of cannabis, bring investment to Florida, and expunge the records of non-violent drug offenders."

A Kentucky judge ruled that delta-8 THC hemp products are legal.

Michigan's top marijuana regulator is transitioning to a new position in the Department of Licensing and Regulatory Affairs.

Massachusetts regulators posted guidance on hemp remediation and post-harvest testing.

The California Governor’s Office of Business and Economic Development is accepting applications for the cannabis revenue-funded Community Reinvestment Grants program.

Virginia's Task Force to Analyze Industrial Hemp Extracts and OtherSubstances Containing Tetrahydrocannabinol Intended for Human Consumption met.

Iowa regulators will discuss the medical cannabidiol program at a meeting on Friday.

Colorado regulators will host a stakeholder meeting about proposed marijuana rule revisions on Friday.


----------



## bigsur51

The Weed News







_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



North Dakota's secretary of state certified that activists collected enough signatures to place a marijuana legalization initiative on the November ballot.



​



With efforts heating up in Congress to craft an omnibus marijuana reform package that could pass by the end of the year, the Cannabis Regulators of Color Coalition is offering up 10 SAFE Banking Act amendments that they say can help center equity in the financial services reform.



​



A new poll found that a majority of Texas voters support legalizing marijuana for both medical and recreational use.



​



New York's Cannabis Control Board approved the first recreational marijuana processors, authorized additional cultivators and signed off on rules for laboratory testing and sampling.



​



New Jersey's Cannabis Regulatory Commission reported that retailers sold nearly $80 million worth of recreational marijuana in the first ten weeks since sales launched the day after 4/20.


----------



## bigsur51

Moar Weed News





_FEDERAL_



The Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services is proposing to add a recommendation to providers to "assess patient’s usage of cannabis/cannabidiol/etc., as use of these drugs can affect the metabolization of other medications but is often not included in the medical record."

The Drug Enforcement Administration's museum posted a video about an opium pillow it has in its collection.

Kentucky Democratic Senate candidate Charles Booker tweeted, "Republicans, Democrats, and Independents support the legalization of Cannabis. When I am elected to the Senate, I’m going to fight to make that happen."






_STATES_



Florida Democratic gubernatorial candidate Nikki Fried, currently the agriculture commissioner, accused rival Democratic contender Charlie Crist, currently a congressman, of "passing mandatory minimums during the racist war on drugs" in a TV ad. She also tweeted, "The private prison industry funded @CharlieCrist’s inauguration. His first and last."

The Massachusetts Senate referred to a committee Gov. Charlie Baker's (R) veto of a section of marijuana legislation that would have directed state officials to study student access to medical cannabis at schools.

A California senator tweeted, "Psychedelics have such immense promise to make people healthier, including helping people stop using heroin & other drugs. Our legislation to decriminalize their use & possession was just gutted. But we’ll be back next year to try again."

Mississippi regulators filed rules on the appeals process for medical cannabis dispensaries.

Maine regulators formed a marijuana inventory tracking workgroup.

The Oregon Task Force on Cannabis-Derived Intoxicants and Illegal Cannabis Production's Cannabinoid Subcommittee will meet on Wednesday.


----------



## bigsur51

Last of the News until Monday.







_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



A new U.S. Court of Appeals for the First Circuit ruling overturning Maine's residency requirements for medical marijuana business owners could open the door to interstate cannabis commerce while potentially upending equity efforts, according to legal experts.



​



Idaho activists filed a proposed medical cannabis initiative that they hope to qualify for the 2024 ballot.



​



Florida activists are planning a 2024 marijuana home grow ballot initiative they hope will run parallel to a recently filed cannabis sales measure being backed by the industry. Trulieve says it's open to supporting both but made no specific commitment.



​



A new poll found that 69 percent of Wisconsin voters support legalizing marijuana. That includes majorities of Republicans, Democrats and independents.



​



The Arizona Department of Revenue reports that as recreational marijuana sales continue to rise, medical cannabis purchases are dropping month over month.



​


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



Former Senate Majority Leader Tom Daschle (D-SD) authored an op-ed outlining his evolution toward supporting marijuana legalization and urging Congress to catch up.

Former Rep. Mary Bono (R-CA) coauthored an op-ed arguing that drug cartel leaders should be treated as terrorists.

Kentucky Democratic Senate candidate Charles Booker tweeted, "A vote for me is a vote to legalize cannabis."





_STATES_



Florida Democratic gubernatorial candidate Nikki Fried, currently the agriculture commissioner, criticized the state surgeon general for his handling of the medical cannabis program. Separately, Fried and rival Democratic contender Charlie Crist, currently a congressman, spoke about their support for legalizing marijuana.

The California Senate approved a bil to seal marijuana records.

Maryland's Senate president said he expects the legislature to focus on implementing marijuana legalization next session if voters approve a referendum on the policy change in November.

A New York senator cheered a New York City police crackdown on trucks that were allegedly selling illegal cannabis products.

A Connecticut senator who voted against marijuana legalization discussed her concerns with implementation, including her desire to regulate THC content.

A top New Jersey regulator discussed the state's marijuana business licensing process at a New Jersey CannaBusiness Association event.

Michigan regulators issued guidance on required standard operating procedures for marijuana businesses.

Oregon regulators said a THC vaping product containing a banned ingredient was sold at two licensed cannabis retailers.

Vermont regulators are being criticized for delays in processing marijuana cultivation license applications.

Nevada regulators will consider changes to marijuana business rules on Tuesday.

Washington State's Social Equity in Cannabis Task Force will meet on Tuesday.


----------



## bigsur51

Hump Day Weed News







_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



A bipartisan group of senators led by Sen. Bob Casey (D-PA) sent a letter to Secretary of State Antony Blinken demanding that the State Department give Marc Fogel—another U.S. citizen imprisoned for medical marijuana in Russia—the same "wrongfully detained" status as Brittney Griner.

"In 2021, a doctor recommended medical marijuana as an opioid alternative to treat his chronic pain."




​



San Francisco, California's city attorney says the city should move ahead with opening a safe consumption site for illegal drugs despite Gov. Gavin Newsom's (D) veto of a bill to authorize such facilities under state law.



​



South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem (R)—whose administration funded a lawsuit that overturned a voter-approved 2020 marijuana legalization initiative—suggested she'd implement a new cannabis measure that's on the ballot this year alongside her own reelection bid.



​



Nebraska activists are regrouping after their medical cannabis initiatives failed to make the November ballot. They may pursue a recreational legalization measure in 2024, and a senator wants to call a special session on medical marijuana in the meantime.



​



New York City's mayor launched a new initiative to promote marijuana industry equity by helping people harmed by the drug war complete dispensary applications while also providing support "beyond the license."



​


----------



## bigsur51

Keep on humping in the free world!





_FEDERAL_



National Institute on Drug Abuse Director Nora Volkow said, “We say drugs are so bad they will fry your brains like an egg and then we undermine the evidence that they can be harmful, depending on the dose and the person who takes them. By making everything black and white, we lose all credibility.”

The Board of Immigration Appeals is being directed by the U.S. Court of Appeals for the First Circuit to take another look at the case of a Haitian man who was denied asylum over marijuana.

The Substance Abuse and Mental Health Services Administration tweeted, "Know the risks of marijuana. Marijuana use comes with real risks that can impact a person’s health and life:  Brain health  Mental health  Athletic Performance  Driving  Baby’s health and development  Daily life"

Sen. John Barrasso (R-WY) wrote in a constituent letter that he understands "the impact of a life-long struggle with pain on people's lives, but there remain legal and proven ways to safely address those concerns as opposed to the unfettered use of any cannabidiol or marijuana product."

Tennessee Democratic Senate candidate Bryan Langan tweeted, "Unlike my opponent mentioned below, I will work to legalize cannabis, providing our farmers access to a cash crop and put the tax revenue towards funding our public schools to ensure every child in Tennessee has access to a quality education that prepares them for the future."

South Carolina Democratic congressional candidate Amie Andrews called out Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) for voting against a federal marijuana legalization bill on the House floor.





_STATES_



PennsylvaniaGov. Tom Wolf (D) tweeted, "I signed my 2,000th pardon this month. This was one of the greatest honors of my time in office. Since 2015, I granted 2,098 pardons. 326 were part of an expedited review for marijuana offenses. We all deserve the opportunity to learn from our mistakes and do better tomorrow."

Missouri Gov. Mike Parson (R) went along with a radio host's incorrect suggestion that a marijuana legalization initiative on the November ballot is 450 pages long. He separately called the measure a "disaster" and repeated the false length claim.

South Carolina Democratic gubernatorial candidate Joe Cunningham, a former congressman, reiterated his pledge to legalize marijuana.

New York's Senate majority leader is promoting a community conversation about cannabis dispensaries in Yonkers on Thursday.

Alabama's top medical cannabis regulator pushed back against rumors that officials have pre-selected or promised business licenses to certain entities.

Hawaii regulators are being sued over a raid of stores that sold hemp-derived products.

The members of Utah's Mental Illness Psychotherapy Drug Task Force, which will issue recommendations on psychedelics therapy by October 31, have been appointed.

The California Legislative Analyst's Office reported that "cannabis tax revenues have declined substantially for three consecutive quarters." Separately, the Department of Tax and Fee Administration said marijuana tax revenue in the second quarter of 2022 amounted to $275.2 million.

Maine's Metrc User Workgroup held its first meeting.

Colorado's Intoxicating Hemp and Tetrahydrocannabinol Products Task Force will meet on Wednesday.

Oregon's Task Force on Cannabis-Derived Intoxicants and Illegal Cannabis Production will meet on Wednesday.


----------



## bigsur51

​
/ _TOP THINGS TO KNOW_


​
National Center for Complementary and Integrative Health Director Helene Langevin said marijuana research is "fraught with hurdles"—including its Schedule I status—that need to be addressed in order to unlock studies on areas such as how cannabinoids can serve as "safer tools" than opioids in managing pain.


​
​


​
Pennsylvania Republican Senate candidate Mehmet Oz admitted on Fox News that medical cannabis is a “safer solution” for some patients than prescription opioids are—even as his campaign attacks Democratic rival John Fetterman, currently the lieutenant governor, for his marijuana and drug policy reform stances.


​
​


​
The Missouri House Interim Committee on Veterans Mental Health and Suicide heard testimony about the therapeutic potential of psychedelics as a Republican lawmaker plans to soon pre-file a reform bill for the upcoming session.


​
​


​
A new study upends "stoner" stereotypes, finding that frequent marijuana use "is not associated with apathy [or] effort-based decision-making"and that cannabis consumers experience more pleasure than those who abstain.

"The collective evidence does not support an amotivational syndrome in cannabis users non-acutely, despite persistent 'stoner' stereotypes."



​
​


​


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



Former President Donald political name said Pennsylvania Democratic Senate candidate John Fetterman, currently the lieutenant governor, dresses "like a teenager getting high in his parents' basement" and said he "supports taxpayer-funded drug dens and the complete decriminalization of illegal drugs, including heroin, cocaine, crystal meth and ultra-lethal fentanyl—and by the way he takes them himself." He also called on lawmakers to institute the death penalty for people who sell illegal drugs. Fetterman responded to the rally, at which his Republican rival Mehmet Oz also spoke, by saying, "More and more lies from political name and Dr. Oz; another day, but it's the same crap from these two desperate and sad dudes.”

White House Office of National Drug Control Policy Director Rahul Guptadodged a question about California Gov. Gavin Newsom's (D) veto of a bill to allow safe consumption sites for illegal drugs.

The National Institute on Drug Abuse posted an FAQ about its proposal to establish a medical cannabis use registry.

Sen. Charles Grassley (R-IA) said he is "in support of medical marijuana, but not on a 'willy-nilly' basis."

Rep. Ro Khanna (D-CA) tweeted, "It’s past time to legalize marijuana and expunge all prior offenses for use."







_STATES_



South Carolina Democratic gubernatorial candidate Joe Cunningham, a former congressman, tweeted that he supports "full legalization with expungements for low level marijuana convictions."

Pennsylvania House Democrats tweeted about a new marijuana pardon program, saying, "A small mistake in your past shouldn't define your future, especially when it comes to an offense that wouldn't be an offense in so many states now." Senate Democrats and the Legislative Black Caucus also promoted the effort.

A North Dakota representative said that while she opposes a marijuana legalization initiative on the November ballot, she will respect the will of the voters if they approve it.

A Tennessee senator said she will continue to work to pass medical cannabis legislation.

A New York senator spoke about the state's first round of marijuana dispensary license applications.

Massachusetts's new top marijuana regulator previously consulted for cannabis companies, including being listed as a partner and manager in one—which was not initially publicly disclosed in the announcement about her being selected for the state role.

Montana regulators published an annual report finding that there were no complaints or disciplinary actions involving physicians for issuing medical cannabis recommendations in the past year.

Washington State regulators raided two unlicensed cannabis businesses.

Eleven lawsuits filed against Connecticut regulators by rejected marijuana business license applicants have been consolidated.

Michigan regulators posted data showing the continued reduction in the number of registered medical cannabis patients in the state.

Nevada regulators are being pressed to reconsider how they calculate cannabis tax rates.

Oregon's Marijuana Violation Reclassification Rules Advisory Committee will meet on Tuesday.


----------



## bigsur51

Anyone still read the News?







_KNOW_



Missouri Gov. Mike Parson (R) won't add marijuana legalization to next week's special session agenda despite a push from activists and lawmakers who want to give the legislature a chance to pass an alternative to a cannabis initiative on the November ballot. The announcement came on the same day that the legislature’s Joint Committee on Legislative Research held a hearing on the ballot measure.



​



A new poll conducted by the Minnesota House of Representatives at the State Fair found that respondents support legalizing marijuana by a two-to-one margin.



​



Ohio Democratic congressional candidate Matt Kilboy deleted tweets criticizing incumbent Rep. Dave Joyce (R-OH) for speaking at a cannabis conference. He spoke to Marijuana Moment about his own support for legalization—while questioning Joyce's motives.



​



A judge with the Washington, D.C. Office of Employee Appeals ruled that a government worker who is a medical cannabis patient and was fired after being suspected of being under the influence of marijuana on the job needs to be reinstated with back pay and benefits.



​



A new poll from the Independent Community Bankers of America found that 65 percent of U.S. voters support allowing marijuana businesses to access banks.

71 percent say it will reduce the risk of robberies and 55 percent believe it will aid underserved communities.




​


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



The White House reiterated that 2023 intern applicants will be asked about "prior drug use (including marijuana, regardless of whether the marijuana use was permitted under state law)."

The U.S. Court of Appeals for the First Circuit is being asked by a cannabis industry trade group to revisit a ruling that Maine's residency requirement for medical cannabis business ownership violates the Constitution's Dormant Commerce Clause.

Rep.Ed Perlmutter (D-CO) tweeted, "It's time for the Senate to take action and for commonsense cannabis reform to be enacted, starting with #SAFEBanking."





_STATES_



New York Gov. Kathy Hochul (D) touted funding for cannabis accreditation programs in a Labor Day press release.

Pennsylvania's second lady filmed a video about the state's new marijuana pardon project.

Missouri's secretary of state rejected suggestions that he improperly double-checked local officials' rejection of signatures on a marijuana legalization initiative.

Arkansas activists argued in a state Supreme Court brief that their marijuana legalization initiative exceeds state requirements despite its rejection by the Board of Election Commissioners.

A Florida marijuana legalization campaign spent $1.5 million on a signature gathering firm.

The director of the Tennessee Bureau of Investigation claimed that the marijuana industry is using the legalization of hemp as a cover to sell illegal high-THC products.

The North Carolina Court of Appeals rejected an appeal from a man who was convicted of marijuana charges and argued that the state's legalization of hemp meant that police did not have probable cause to search him.

Maine regulators adopted changes to marijuana rules.

A review of New Jersey regulators' records reveals dozens of marijuana business violations.

California regulators asked cannabis businesses to take steps to reduce their energy usage amid a heat wave.

Oklahoma's medical cannabis licensing portal experienced technical issues.

Vermont regulators will consider recommendations for marijuana social equity status and licensure on Wednesday.

The West Virginia Medical Cannabis Advisory Board will consider a proposed recommendation to cap THC in medical cannabis products at 10 percent on Thursday.


----------



## oldfogey8

I still read the news from you. Good stuff. Sounds like if you are growing or uding medical cannabis in WV, you are sh!t out of luck. 10%? Mainly high CBD strandivars may qualify but most studies indicate that CBD and THC have a symbiotic relationship affecting the efficacy of the meds…


----------



## bigsur51

_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



White House Press Secretary Karine Jean-Pierre suggested that President Joe political name will not be making any marijuana policy moves ahead of the midterms.

"I don't have anything else to share in the upcoming weeks," the press secretary said when asked about other Democrats' push for cannabis action.




​



A Missouri judge dismissed a lawsuit that sought to remove a marijuana legalization initiative from the state's November ballot, finding that its claims had no merit and the plaintiff didn't even have standing. The prohibitionist activists who brought the case say they will appeal.



​



A new Maryland campaign led by former NFL player Eugene Monroekicked off with a video ad encouraging voters to approve the marijuana legalization referendum on the November ballot.  It's backed with funding from Trulieve.



​



Sen. Bob Menendez (D-NJ) highlighted the importance of marijuana banking and insurance legislation for ancillary businesses that serve the cannabis industry during a Senate Banking Committee hearing.



​



Florida Agriculture Commissioner Nikki Fried (D) is pushing back against new medical cannabis dosage limits that regulators enacted with just three days' notice.



​


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



Sen. James Lankford (R-OK) said he will file a bill this week to institute oversight and transparency of purchases of U.S. agricultural land that could threaten national security, citing concerns about transnational criminal organizations taking advantage of Oklahoma’s medical cannabis law.

Sen. Kevin Cramer (R-ND) suggested he's not interested in negotiating with Democrats on additions to marijuana banking legislation because it's "not important enough."

Sen. Tom Cotton (R-AR) tweeted, "Following California's path on marijuana would be a mistake for Arkansas. Visit Safe and Secure Communities to see the problems with Issue 4—more crime, more addiction, and more traffic fatalities. I'll vote NO on Issue 4, and I hope you will too."

Sen. Josh Hawley (R-MO) said marijuana is "a gateway drug."

Rep. Peter Welch (D-VT), who is running for Senate, and his Republican opponent Gerald Malloy discussed marijuana and drug policy at a debate.

Rep. Angie Craig (D-MN) reacted to a report that Legal Marijuana Now Party candidate Paula Overby has ties to Republican operatives.

Rep. Ro Khanna (D-CA) tweeted, "It’s 2022. Legalize marijuana."

Pennsylvania Republican Senate candidate Mehmet Oz accused Democratic opponent John Fetterman, currently the lieutenant governor, of wanting to "legalize all drugs" and "have heroin injection sites."

The House bill to regulate hemp-derived CBD as a food additive got two new cosponsors for a total of ten.





_STATES_



Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson (R) tweeted, "The science is clear. Recreational marijuana leads to increased drug use among minors & more dangerous roadways. This November, I’m voting NO on Issue 4 to legalize recreational marijuana in Arkansas & I hope you’ll join me."

Missouri Gov. Mike Parson (R) said he has questions about the impact of the marijuana legalization initiative on the November ballot.

Pennsylvania Democratic governor and lieutenant governor candidates discussed their support for marijuana legalization,, but their Republican opponents chose not to respond.

New Hampshire Republican gubernatorial candidates discussed marijuana legalization during a debate.

Texas Democratic agriculture commissioner candidate Susan Hays spoke about her support for legalizing marijuana and her own cannabis consumption.

Virginia's Senate president pro tem tweeted that last year when he was running for his current position, the state attorney general "showed up at my Cannabis Outlet store in disguise to try to find something we were doing wrong. Only problem with his plan was I was here that day and recognized him immediately. When he came to speak to the Senate Democratic Caucus during session I brought this up and he ran from the room and then had a staffer tweet I was mistaken."

The Massachusetts Supreme Judicial Court ruled that a judge "abused his discretion" by denying a man's request to permanently erase his marijuana possession arrest records.

A Florida judge criticized regulators for not issuing additional medical cannabis business licenses.

California's top marijuana regulator, as part of a broad Los Angeles Times investigation into problems with the state's cannabis program, was quoted as saying her department's focus is on building up legal businesses "before we expand those efforts out to the illegal market."

Oklahoma regulators are granting extensions to medical cannabis business licensees who were unable to submit renewal applications due to a system outage. Separately, the Medical Marijuana Advisory Council will meet on Monday.

Alabama regulators received 179 requests for marijuana business license applications in the first six days of accepting them.

Connecticut's marijuana Social Equity Council must return to the state's general fund previously allocated monies that it did not spend.

Oregon regulators posted a bulletin with marijuana harvest season preparation tips. Separately, an advisory committee will consider psilocybin services packaging, labeling and transportation rules on Tuesday.

Michigan's Department of Health and Human Services tweeted, "Secondhand marijuana smoke, like all marijuana smoke, contains many poisons including cyanide and ammonia. Marijuana smoke can trigger asthma."

Colorado regulators released a video explaining marijuana average market rates.


----------



## Africanna

All of those sittings/hearings must be wasting a small fortune of tax payers money - insane


----------



## bigsur51

Africanna said:


> All of those sittings/hearings must be wasting a small fortune of tax payers money - insane





and the bill itself gets buried in some committee somewhere


----------



## Africanna

bigsur51 said:


> and the bill itself gets buried in some committee somewhere


Bureaucracy can be rather cumbersome at the best of times and even more so when they don't want something to happen that they don't like or support


----------



## Hippie420

bigsur51 said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan regulators posted data showing the continued reduction in the number of registered medical cannabis patients in the state.





bigsur51 said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan's Department of Health and Human Services tweeted, "Secondhand marijuana smoke, like all marijuana smoke, contains many poisons including cyanide and ammonia. Marijuana smoke can trigger asthma."


I've been an asthmatic since childhood. The only time marijuana triggered an attack was when it had mold in it. As far as the nasty chemicals it might contain, that's an easy fix. Grow your own. Then you'll know everything that's in it.

As far as the registered med patients goes, Michigan is a free state now. Why pay money to a doc and LARA when you've got the same rights without it?


----------



## bigsur51

_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Reps. Buddy Carter (R-GA) and Doug Lamborn (R-CO) sent a letter pressing federal officials at the Department of Energy, Environmental Protection Agency and other agencies for information about the environmental impacts of marijuana cultivation—though they acknowledge the role that legalization can play in setting energy and emissions regulations.



​



The World Anti-Doping Agency appears set to keep marijuana on its list of banned substances for athletes even after a review that was initiated amid outrage about U.S. runner Sha'Carri Richardson's Olympics suspension for cannabis. Meanwhile, there is some confusion about the U.S.'s position on the issue, with international officials suggesting the country did not push to remove cannabis from this list, and the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency saying it has advocated for a change.



​



The Missouri Western District Court of Appeals rejected marijuana opponents' request to remove a legalization initiative from the November ballot, but prohibitionists say they'll ask the state Supreme Court to intervene by Tuesday's deadline.

A new poll found that Missouri likely voters oppose the marijuana legalization initiative on the November ballot—but the campaign is pushing back, saying the same pollster undercounted support for the medical cannabis measure voters overwhelmingly approved in 2018.



​



An Oklahoma marijuana legalization campaign is facing two additional legal challenges beyond its main dispute with the state over whether their initiative can appear on this November's ballot—one from a former lawmaker and another from a controversial activist.



​



New Jersey's Cannabis Regulatory Commission issued guidance clarifying that most employers cannot fire workers based solely on a positive drug test for marijuana.



​


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



The Congressional Research Service noted a recent ruling by the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Second Circuit rejecting a challenge to marijuana's Schedule I status.

Rep. Ro Khanna (D-CA) tweeted, "As states across the country legalize marijuana, it’s only right that profits be reinvested in the communities most devastated by the War on Drugs."

Rep. Marie Newman (D-IL) tweeted about her years-long support for marijuana legalization.

Pennsylvania Republican congressional candidate David Galluch spoke about his support for federally legalizing marijuana, but Rep. Mary Gay Scanlon (D) chose not to responde.

California Democratic congressional candidate Derek Marshall tweeted, "Legalizing marijuana and expunging past convictions are some ways we can help put an end to the unjust prison industrial complex."

Florida Democratic congressional candidate Cindy Banyai tweeted, "I support full cannabis decriminalization and expungement of records. Read more on my position on cannabis here..






_STATES_



Pennsylvania Gov. Tom Wolf (D) is continuing to promote his Marijuana Pardon Project.

Washington State's treasurer spoke about the importance of enacting marijuana banking legislation.

A Florida marijuana legalization initiative campaign got another $5 million donation from Trulieve.

The Arkansas Supreme Court took a procedural step to prepare for issuing a final ruling on whether votes on the marijuana legalization initiative on the November ballot can be counted.

New York lawmakers sent a letter urging New York City's mayor to crack down on illegal marijuana sellers.

An Alabama representative tweeted, "#MedicalCannabis provides #CannaBiz opportunities for our #SmallBiz entrepreneurs in Alabama! Medical marijuana in Alabama."

Montana regulators are withdrawing proposed rules on additional cannabis cultivation canopy license tiers and marijuana dispensary customer loyalty programs.

Rhode Island regulators plan to issue guidance for recreational marijuana sales next month.

A North Dakota regulator testified to lawmakers that passage of the recreational marijuana legalization initiative on the November ballot could lead to an 80 percent reduction in the number of registered patients in the medical cannabis program.

Vermont regulators marijuana regulators published clarification about their relationship with the Department of Liquor & Lottery.

The California Governor’s Office of Business and Economic Development posted a webinar for prospective applicants to the marijuana revenue-funded Community Reinvestment Grants program.

Michigan marijuana regulators will hold a quarterly public meeting on Wednesday.

The Oregon Oregon Liquor & Cannabis Commission's Marijuana Legislative & Technical Changes Rules Advisory Committee will meet on Wednesday.

Massachusetts regulators are hosting an event about cannabis equity on Wednesday.


----------



## Patwi

"... a challenge to marijuana's Schedule I status."


this too shall pass


----------



## SubmarineGirl

ruta maya said:


> "... a challenge to marijuana's Schedule I status."
> 
> 
> this too shall pass


Maybe one day but not soon enough.


----------



## oldfogey8

ruta maya said:


> "... a challenge to marijuana's Schedule I status."
> 
> 
> this too shall pass


Big tobacco and big pharma will not allow it. Their lobbying money is more important to politicians than their constituents wants, needs and opinions…


----------



## bigsur51

_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The Treasury Department's Office of the Comptroller of the Currency is asking for White House permission to begin requiring banks to report new information about their marijuana business clients' accounts.



​



The Missouri Supreme Court rejected marijuana opponents' last-ditch effort to remove a legalization measure from the November ballot.



​



A Pennsylvania Republican senator announced plans to file a new bill that would allow all medical cannabis grower/processors to also open dispensaries—in addition to the five limited companies that are allowed to do so now.



​



The Atlanta, Georgia City Council Public Safety & Legal Administration Committee took testimony on a psychedelics decriminalization measure that was recently introduced. Members said they want to schedule a work session on the proposal soon due to "significant interest from the public."



​



A new poll found that Oregon likely voters continue to strongly support the drug decriminalization law that they approved on the ballot in 2020.



​


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



White House Office of National Drug Control Policy Director Rahul Guptaanswered written questions from the Senate Caucus on International Narcotics Control.

Sens. James Lankford (R-OK) and Jim Inhofe (R-OK) filed a bill to institute oversight and transparency of purchases of U.S. agricultural land that could threaten national security, citing concerns about transnational criminal organizations taking advantage of Oklahoma’s medical cannabis law.

Sen. Chuck Grassley (R-IA) said he hopes the Senate will soon approve a House-passed cannabis research bill.

Sen. Tom Cotton (R-AR) tweeted, "Legalizing marijuana often means more crime, more violence, and more impaired driving. California's experience is a warning for Arkansas. Vote NO on Issue 4."

Sen. John Boozman (R-AR) tweeted, "Arkansans should know legalizing recreational marijuana isn’t the “win-win” its supporters promise. Learn more about the negative consequences for minors, safety, and more at Safe and Secure Communities, and join me in voting NO on Issue 4 this November."

Rep. French Hill (R-AR) tweeted, "As our nation grapples with a historic labor shortage, anything that could further depress workforce participation and hurt young people is unwise. That's why I am voting NO on Issue 4. Recreational marijuana is not the answer for #Arkansas."






_STATES_



Arkansas's secretary of state issued a declaration that a marijuana legalization initiative is insufficient to appear on the November ballot because the State Board of Election Commissioners did not certify its ballot title and popular name—a procedural step needed to advance an overarching challenge concerning the measure in the state Supreme Court.

A Wisconsin representative announced that a survey he conducted of his constituents shows that 48 percent back legalizing marijuana for both recreational and medical use, 28 percent want to allow medical use only, 18 percent want it to remain criminalized and 6 percent want possession to be decriminalized.

An Indiana senator tweeted, "As we get closer to the Study Committee on cannabis policy, it's important we don't forget about hemp policy. Hemp can be used for many essential products. Unfortunately, our policies don't do much to support farmers or give them flexibility. We've got the potential to be a leader in hemp farming and manufacturing in Indiana, but we've got to modernize our laws to make it happen."

An Iowa court ruled that using an out-of-state medical cannabis recommendation is not a valid defense in a marijuana case.

The North Dakota Department of Health and Human Services is being accused of misleading voters with a fiscal note on the marijuana legalization measure on the November ballot by not including projected tax revenue.

Connecticut regulators filed revised marijuana rules.

New York regulators approved a partnership on a cannabis fund between the Dormitory Authority of the State of New York and Social Equity Impact Ventures GP I, LLC.

California officials published an FAQ about cannabis industry payroll tax reporting.

Pennsylvania regulators published a list of pesticides that can be used on medical cannabis.

Missouri regulators published updated data on the number of medical cannabis businesses that are approved to operate.

Hawaii officials are accepting testimony for the Dual Use of Cannabis Task Force meeting on September 19.

Utah regulators posted an update about the medical cannabis program.

Vermont regulators will discuss marijuana inventory tracking requirements on Wednesday.

Oklahoma regulators will host a webinar about medical cannabis licensing on Thursday.


----------



## Patwi

Sen. Tom Cotton (R-AR) tweeted, "Legalizing marijuana often means more crime, more violence, and more impaired driving. California's experience is a warning for Arkansas. Vote NO on Issue 4."



Funny .. never any positive pro marijuana farming freedom from Texas ..never except a few huge international investment firms that quietly have set up 'cbd '  research farms they say..


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah the fking ******* republicans here are afraid to do the right thing with weed. Its the religious bullshit and voters they are afraid of.


----------



## CrashMagnet

It's the prison lobby.


----------



## bigsur51

Last News until Monday 






_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The deadline to file challenges to an Oklahoma marijuana legalization ballot initiative passed on Thursday—and with two new protests being made over the last two days, the state Supreme Court will get to work dealing with all four before deciding in a separate legal dispute whether the measure can appear on the November ballot.



​



Reps. Kathleen Rice (D-NY), Morgan Griffith (R-VA), Angie Craig (D-MN) and Dan Crenshaw (R-TX) sent a scathing letter to Food and Drug Administration Commissioner Robert Califf over the agency's failure to enact CBD regulations and its "completely insufficient" reply to an earlier request for input on their bill to allow the cannabinoid in foods and beverages.



​



A new poll funded by the National Cannabis Roundtable shows that Republican voters support reforms like  medical marijuana, expungements and letting states set their own legalization laws. Rep. Dave Joyce (R-OH) spoke to Marijuana Moment about why it's foolish for politicians to attack opponents over supporting such popular cannabis policies.



​



About six months after voting to decriminalize psychedelics, the Hazel Park, Michigan City Council passed a separate resolution declaring September as Entheogenic Plant and Fungi Awareness Month.



​


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



President Joe political name will meet on Friday with the wife of American basketball player Brittney Griner, who was convicted in Russia of possessing cannabis vapes at an airport.

National Center for Complementary and Integrative Health Director Helene Langevin tweeted, "If you’re involved in research on the therapeutic uses of #cannabis or its constituents or you want to pursue research in this area, I hope you’ll respond to our Request for Information on barriers and scientific needs in this field."

Rep. Ed Perlmutter (D-CO) spoke about the way forward for passing cannabis banking legislation this year.

Rep. Troy Carter (D-LA) discussed his legislation to let marijuana businesses list on stock exchanges.

Tennessee Democratic congressional candidate Heidi Campbell, currently a state senator, tweeted, "The district attorney, who now represents every prosecutor in the state, says marijuana testing at the crime lab is holding up rape kit testing and sexual assault investigations. This is ridiculous. Free the plant. Prosecute rapists."





_STATES_



Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer (D) appointed a former police official as acting executive director of the Cannabis Regulatory Agency.

California Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) signed a bill that reform advocates say would force people who are experiencing substance use disorders to undergo an involuntary court process and treatment plan.

Pennsylvania Gov. Tom Wolf (D) touted his Marijuana Pardon Project as part of his criminal justice reform legacy. Meanwhile, the Board of Pardons secretary and state lawmakers will host a town hall meeting about the cannabis clemency effort on Friday.

Wisconsin Gov. Tony Evers (D) said he would again put marijuana legalization in his budget proposal if he is reelected in November. Republican challenger Tim Michels opposes legalizing cannabis. A senator cheered the governor's commitment.

South Carolina Democratic gubernatorial candidate Joe Cunningham, a former congressman, spoke about marijuana legalization being part of his "freedom agenda."

Kansas House Democrats tweeted, " You can't spell healthcare without THC. Help us legalize medical marijuana by sending us $4.20 today."

A Missouri representative spoke about his marijuana legalization bill he wants lawmakers to pass in a special session.

Maine regulators published guidance on marijuana product labeling rules.

Oklahoma regulators posted an update on medical cannabis tax revenue.

Colorado regulators published average market rates for retail marijuana.

Massachusetts regulators noted the fifth anniversary of the Cannabis Control Commission being formed.


----------



## my my

President Joe political name will meet on Friday with the wife of American basketball player Brittney Griner, who was convicted in Russia of possessing cannabis vapes at an airport.


don't even get me started on that!!
oh, you mean the woman that didn't want the National anthem played at her games, etc. etc. and now she wants the government to save her!!???lmao
let her rot is my outlook!-)


----------



## boo

and rot she will...what a POS...hypocrite...


----------



## my my

boo said:


> and rot she will...what a POS...hypocrite...


Let's hope so!


----------



## oldfogey8

Before they negotiate with the Russians, in order to not be hypocrites, those in charge here need to remove cannabis as a schedule 1 drug. You and I can’t fly cannabis or cannabis products from one place to another legally in the US today. Why should she be any different than you or I(other than the fact that she checks 3 boxes on the DIE social credit list)?


----------



## WeedHopper

Fking piece of shit won't meet with all the thousands of parents losing children to  *Fentanyl* because of the god damn border being wide open,,, but he will meet with that bitches ***** Wife.


----------



## RosterMan

*



JB*


----------



## WeedHopper

Im as guilty as the rest of you guys,,, but let's be careful with the direction this is going.
Thanks brothers


----------



## oldfogey8

WeedHopper said:


> Im as guilty as the rest of you guys,,, but let's be careful with the direction this is going.
> Thanks brothers


There is a place for that…


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> Im as guilty as the rest of you guys,,, but let's be careful with the direction this is going.
> Thanks brothers


Thought this was the App


----------



## my my

Sorry brother Hopper...
I'll be a good little Independant now


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes there is. Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

my my said:


> Sorry brother Hopper...
> I'll be a good little Independant now


No need to apologize my friend. I'm as guilty as anyone here. I get pissed and forget. And i also am an independent,,,, although i lean right especially with the bullshit that is going on in our Country right now.


----------



## bigsur51

End of the week News.







_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The Arkansas Supreme Court ruled that votes will be counted on the marijuana legalization initiative on the November ballot after all. The justices reversed a Board of Election Commissioners determination that the ballot title is misleading.



​



Oklahoma Gov. Kevin Stitt (R) said he wants the federal government to legalize marijuana even though he opposes enacting the policy change in his own state.

Kentucky Gov. Andy Beshear (D) said he received an initial report from the Medical Cannabis Advisory Committee he formed and that "there will be some actions forthcoming."



​



At a House Ways & Means Committee meeting on healthcare legislation, Rep. Earl Blumenauer (D-OR) noted the therapeutic role of psychedelics like psilocybin, which he says have "real potential" as alternative mental health therapies with "less impact" than pharmaceuticals.



​



Reps. Morgan Griffith (R-VA) and Brett Guthrie (R-KY) sent a letter demanding that the Food and Drug Administration explain its delay in enacting regulations for CBD products.



​



Alaska Gov. Mike Dunleavy (R) signed an executive order creating an Advisory Task Force on Recreational Marijuana to review the state's cannabis taxes, fees and regulations, and make recommendations for improvements.










A new report from Leafly and Whitney Economics shows how local marijuana business bans end up bolstering an illicit cannabis market that sells unregulated products without regard for age limits, testing and tax revenue.









The Oregon Health Authority announced that behavioral health funds made available under the state's voter-approved drug decriminalization law have now been released to counties to support treatment and other services.


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



The National Institute on Drug Abuse's strategic new plan says it will explore "novel therapeutic strategies—including the use of psychedelic, cannabinoid, and kratom compounds" as potential substance use disorder treatments. It will also examine the medical uses for cannabis and the impact of changing marijuana policies.

U.S. Court of Appeals for the First Circuit declined to reconsider a ruling that overturned Maine's residency requirements for medical cannabis business owners based on the Dormant Commerce Clause.

Rep. Vicky Hartzler (R-MO) spoke at the launch event for prohibitionist organization Smart Approaches to Marijuana's Parent Action Network.

Rep. Dina Titus (D-NV) tweeted that she met with cannabis companies "to talk about the development of a regulatory pathway for the sale of hemp-derived cannabidiol. We need to protect and promote this industry."

Alaska Democratic Senate candidate Pat Chesbro tweeted, "As Senator, I'll fight to de-schedule cannabis products at the federal level, as well as work to correct the harm that past drug laws have brought on Americans. I'll also support the SAFE Act to bring banking to legal canna-business."

New York Republican congressional candidate Tina Forte said her family's experience with drug arrests has "given me insights to the reforms we desperately need, including decriminalization of marijuana, expungement of marijuana violations, and restoring rights for nonviolent offenders."





_STATES_



The state of Pennsylvania's official Twitter account promoted the governor's Marijuana Pardon Project, saying, "In Pennsylvania, we believe in second chances."

A Florida representative tweeted, "Cannabis legalization can ensure that thousands of nonviolent offenders have their records expunged. It will be an economic boon for our state that creates jobs and respects our freedoms. When re-elected, I'll continue our bipartisan work to move Florida towards legalization!"

New Jersey officials urged the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Third Circuit not to revive a lawsuit challenging the state's marijuana legalization law.

Oregon regulators proposed rulemaking related to a marijuana business license moratorium and regarding reporting of trafficking and unlawful employment of minors at cannabis premises.

California's top marijuana regulator said "the state can do more to help remove barriers for [small farmers] to participate in the legal market."

Connecticut regulators selected applicants for six marijuana retail and two micro-cultivation licenses in a general lottery.

Washington State regulators extended an allowance for minors to be present on the premises of cannabis wholesale producers and processors.

Vermont regulators approved additional marijuana cultivation and manufacturing business licenses.

A former Massachusetts regulator coauthored an op-ed laying out concerns about monopolization in the marijuana industry.

Maryland's Medical Cannabis Commission met.

The Louisiana House of Representatives's Medical Marijuana Commission will meet on Friday.

The Tennessee Medical Cannabis Commission will meet on Friday.

Hawaii's Dual Use of Cannabis Task Force will meet on Monday.


----------



## bigsur51

Just legalize cannabis and it will slow down the underground cartels and bootleggers.



BUSINESS​Local Marijuana Business Bans Are Helping Illicit Markets Thrive In Legal States, Report Finds​









						Local Marijuana Business Bans Are Helping Illicit Markets Thrive In Legal States, Report Finds
					

One of the main promises of marijuana legalization is that the reform can help curb the illicit market by providing adults with lawful access to shops where products are tested and IDs are checked. But not all states have had the same experience in fulfilling that promise—and a new report...




					www.marijuanamoment.net


----------



## Africanna

bigsur51 said:


> Just legalize cannabis and it will slow down the underground cartels and bootleggers.
> 
> 
> 
> BUSINESS​Local Marijuana Business Bans Are Helping Illicit Markets Thrive In Legal States, Report Finds​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local Marijuana Business Bans Are Helping Illicit Markets Thrive In Legal States, Report Finds
> 
> 
> One of the main promises of marijuana legalization is that the reform can help curb the illicit market by providing adults with lawful access to shops where products are tested and IDs are checked. But not all states have had the same experience in fulfilling that promise—and a new report...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marijuanamoment.net


Amen.

Some real pretzel logic being touted by the naysayers


----------



## pute

Just catching up after domestic chores.  Hmmmm....you guys have been naughty.  After running a carpet cleaner all morning I am to tired to care.


----------



## bigsur51

Pay attention





_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



An economic analysis of Arkansas's marijuana legalization ballot initiativeprojects that it could lead to nearly $1 billion in annual cannabis sales, generate  more than $460 million in tax revenue over five years and create up to 6,400 jobs.



​



New York regulators revealed that they received 903 applications for marijuana dispensary licenses in the initial round that is reserved for people who have been harmed by cannabis criminalization.



​



The U.S. Air Force and Space Force are instituting a pilot program to give recruits a second chance if they test positive for marijuana on initial drug screens.

Wisconsin Gov. Tony Evers (D) told students that legalizing marijuana depends on their showing up the polls to vote—adding that neighboring Illinois's governor has joked with him that he doesn't mind the state delaying, as it means more tax revenue for his own coffers.



​



The Drug Enforcement Administration is trying to bill a doctor $11,740 to process a Freedom of Information Act request about his efforts to treat terminally ill cancer patients with psilocybin, claiming that the physician has a "commercial" interest in the information.

A new study found that using medical cannabis is tied to significant reductions in use of opioids and other addictive painkillers.

"Most patients rated medical cannabis as being important to their quality of life."




​



*Sponsor Message*


----------



## bigsur51

​
_FEDERAL_


​
The Food and Drug Administration issued guidance clarifying that harm reduction naloxone suppliers are exempt from wholesale pharmaceutical distribution restrictions.

Rep. Troy Carter (D-LA) is leading a panel on cannabis at the Congressional Black Caucus Foundation's conference on Friday.

A spokesperson for Pennsylvania Democratic Senate candidate John Fetterman, currently the lieutenant governor, issued a statement walking back his previously voiced support for decriminalizing drugs. Meanwhile, his campaign released a TV ad featuring a sheriff talking about how he "gave a second chance to those who deserved it," including marijuana consumers.

Iowa Democratic Senate candidate Mike Franken tweeted, "Iowa is losing  revenue to states like Illinois from the taxes generated AND paying the high price  of putting people behind bars for possession of cannabis.  Let's put our state on even footing and legalize it nationwide "


​







​
_STATES_


​
Pennsylvania Gov. Tom Wolf (D) sent a press release about Friday's deadline to apply for relief under the Marijuana Pardon Project. Separately, the Department of Health hired a new top medical cannabis regulator.

Oregon gubernatorial candidates clashed on whether the state's voter-approved drug decriminalization law should be repealed during a debate. Separately, an advisory committee will consider psilocybin packaging, labeling and product transportation on Thursday.

Texas Democratic gubernatorial candidate Beto O'Rourke, a former congressman, tweeted, "We’re going to legalize marijuana in Texas."

Massachusetts's top marijuana regulator is reportedly still an owner/partner of a cannabis company in the state because a change of ownership request has not yet been processed.

The New Jersey Advisory Committee on Professional Ethics issued an opinion that lawyers can use legal marijuana and may operate or invest in regulated cannabis businesses.

Missouri's top medical cannabis regulator said he thinks the stigma surrounding marijuana is diminishing.

Vermont recreational marijuana sales will begin on Saturday, or even sooner.

Connecticut's Social Equity Council voted to allow five cannabis businesses to submit their applications amid lawsuits.

Washington, D.C. regulators approved one additional medical cannabis dispensary and two new cultivation facilities.

Maine regulators issued guidance on best practices for marijuana sample collection.

Nevada regulators rejected a cannabis company's move to dismiss a disciplinary action for allegedly manipulating testing results.

The Louisiana Department of Health's Employment and Medical Marijuana Task Force met.

Hawaii's Dual Use of Cannabis Task Force will meet on Monday.


----------



## bigsur51

_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Bipartisan Senate leaders took steps to expedite a vote on a cannabis research bill—but Sen. John Cornyn (R-TX) objected for reasons that his office would not explain to Marijuana Moment, upending the plan for now.

Another source on Capitol Hill said Cornyn intends to block all House bills that are taken up under unanimous consent in the Senate—not just the cannabis reform proposal—because he’s broadly frustrated that the opposite chamber has not advanced more of his own legislation that has been sent over.
A new U.S. Department of Agriculture report examines growing interest in hemp across Europe—and how the crop can help the continent achieve bold climate-related goals as a "contributor to European Green Deal objectives."



​



Pennsylvania's Board of Pardons secretary told Marijuana Moment that 2,500 people have now applied for relief under the governor's month-long Marijuana Pardon Project—but the deadline to get applications in is coming up on Friday at midnight.



​



A new Tax Policy Center report shows how several states are now generating more tax revenue from legal marijuana than they do from alcohol or tobacco.



​



A poll found that a majority of Maine residents support decriminalizing drugs and instituting other harm reduction policies.



​


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



The Small Business Administration is amending small business size regulations to incorporate North American Industry Classification System revisions that include cannabis businesses as an official designation.

Customs and Border Protection awarded a $63,560 contract for a cannabis analyzer device.

Sen. Tom Cotton (R-AR) claimed in a Senate floor speech that fentanyl is being laced into marijuana.

Rep. Dwight Evans (D-PA) tweeted about Friday's deadline to apply under the Pennsylvania governor's Marijuana Pardon Project.

The House bill to allow marijuana businesses to list on stock exchangesgot one new cosponsor for a total of four.

The House bill to allow CBD as a dietary supplement got one new cosponsor for a total of 43.

The House bill to allow CBD as a food and beverage additive got one new cosponsor for a total of 11.





_STATES_



Wisconsin Gov. Tony Evers (D) tweeted, "It’s time to legalize marijuana – and tax it, much like we already do with alcohol."

The New Jersey Assembly Oversight, Reform, and Federal Relations Committee approved legislation to allow marijuana companies to deduct business expenses from their state taxes.

The New York Legislative Commission on Rural Resources is pressing regulators for updated details on the anticipated rollout of recreational sales and broader licensing plans.

South Dakota regulators filed amended hemp rules.

Virginia regulators issued guidance on background checks of owners of medical cannabis businesses.

Vermont regulators opened a marijuana product registration portal.

Washington State regulators reached a settlement agreement with Unicorn Brands LLC concerning a year-long investigation and multiple violation notices for creating synthetically-derived THC from hemp and distributing it into the state-regulated cannabis market.

Michigan regulators published guidance on best practices for several common issues affecting marijuana businesses.

Oregon regulators posted updated marijuana tax revenue distribution information.

Nevada cannabis regulators are partnering in an effort to reduce impaired driving.


----------



## bigsur51

_BREAKING NEWS_



 



President Joe political name announced on Thursday that he is taking dramatic steps to change federal marijuana laws and provide relief to drug war victims—an unexpected development that comes roughly a month before the November election.





only applies to federal cases , not state

this pardon will apply to only about 6500


meanwhile in 2018 the fbi reported about 800,000 marijuana arrested nationwide

in other words the pardon was done for political motives like getting re-electEd  …….pure pandering


----------



## bigsur51

A lot of news to digest so pay attention.





_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



President Joe political name issued a proclamation to pardon people for marijuana possession offenses and initiated a process to federally reschedule cannabis—just weeks before Election Day.



​



The Department of Justice said it will "expeditiously administer" the president's marijuana pardon proclamation and Health and Human Services Secretary Xavier Becerra said he is "looking forward" to working on the separate cannabis scheduling review that's being  directed.



​



Marijuana Moment compiled a roundup of the  huge number of members of Congress, state officials, organizations and others who reacted to political name's cannabis pardons and scheduling review move.



​



White House Drug Czar Rahul Gupta noted marijuana's "medical benefits" and declined to voice opposition to broader legalization when asked—despite a mandate in federal law that the Office of National Drug Control Policy director "take such actions as necessary to oppose any attempt to legalize" Schedule I substances.



​



Costa Rican President Rodrigo Chaves Robles sent lawmakers a marijuana legalization bill he wants them to pass.



​



A new poll found that three out of five American voters want marijuana to be legalized nationally and almost half say it should be a "top" or "important" congressional priority.

63 percent support the House's passage of a cannabis legalization bill earlier this year.




​



*Sponsor Message*





​*There are 37 states and 4 U.S. territories with medical or hybrid adult use cannabis programs.

Schedule VI is a proposed new schedule designed to preserve all their rights to control & regulate marijuana without hurting existing cannabis businesses or disrupting existing state tax revenue infrastructure.*


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



Sen. Roger Marshall (R-KS) and 12 other Republican senators released a public service announcement warning about "rainbow fentanyl."

Rep. Barbara Lee (D-CA) tweeted, "We have people still sitting in jail for possession of marijuana while others are able to run and profit from chain dispensaries. Where is the fairness in that? Legalize marijuana. Release those incarcerated with marijuana charges. It’s simple."

Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) tweeted, "The States Reform Act is the best way to solve the Cannabis problem while respecting the Constitution and States rights."

Idaho independent Senate candidate Scott Cleveland said during a debate that New Mexico's legalization of marijuana is partly to blame for it being like a "third-world country" and "an episode of the Walking Dead."




_STATES_



New York Gov. Kathy Hochul (D) said the state is "still on track" to launch recreational marijuana sales by the end of the year.

California Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) directed the creation of a multi-agency, cross-jurisdictional task force of enforcement agencies to coordinate efforts against illegal cannabis operations. Separately, regulators held a stakeholder meeting on proposed marijuana tax rules changes.

Kansas Gov. Laura Kelly (D) tweeted, "Kansas is one of the last states that hasn't legalized medical marijuana, and Kansans with severe illnesses are suffering. This is unacceptable. It's time we pass it once and for all."

South Carolina Democratic gubernatorial candidate Joe Cunningham, a former congressman, tweeted, "Why is @henrymcmaster too chicken to debate more than once? Is he too afraid to defend why he wants to rip away women’s freedom? Or why he wants to lock up veterans for using marijuana? Come on, Governor. Don’t be a chicken. Show up and defend your record."

Arkansas Democratic gubernatorial candidate Chris Jones tweeted, "Ballot initiatives offer a way for Arkansans to have a seat at the table. This year, we have an opportunity to take a step toward a just and equitable cannabis industry. Every Arkansas voter has the right to vote as they wish — as it should be!"

A Missouri representative discussed her concerns with the marijuana legalization initiative on the November ballot.

A North Dakota representative spoke about protections for employers in the marijuana legalization initiative on the November ballot.

An Indiana senator tweeted, "Recent polling and Hoosiers' testimony continue to show that Indiana is ready for a change in our cannabis laws. We cannot continue to do nothing while our neighboring states modernize their laws."

Virginia's top marijuana regulator spoke about the prospects for legislation to allow recreational sales to begin.

Colorado regulators approved new pesticides that can be used on cannabis.


----------



## my my

Sorry Big, i didnt follow the link on the **Big Guy** pardoning federal Simple cannabis possession.
My Question tho.. Why did the feds. even charge anyone for minor possession?  Sounds like a giant waste of time to me...


----------



## MechaniMan

my my said:


> Sorry Big, i didnt follow the link on the **Big Guy** pardoning federal Simple cannabis possession.
> My Question tho.. Why did the feds. even charge anyone for minor possession?  Sounds like a giant waste of time to me...


Minor possession is often a way to obtain a warrant


----------



## bigsur51

my my said:


> Sorry Big, i didnt follow the link on the **Big Guy** pardoning federal Simple cannabis possession.
> My Question tho.. Why did the feds. even charge anyone for minor possession?  Sounds like a giant waste of time to me...



i am sure a lot of those cases of simple possession were cases that were plea bargained down for reduced sentences , giving up names , cooperating with the feds, etc


----------



## bigsur51

meanwhile in Texas





			Texas Gov. Greg Abbott: No Pardons For Marijuana Convictions


----------



## bigsur51

Hump Day Pot News


KamelToes has studied ALL the positions but her favorite is on her knees or back.







_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Vice President Kamala Harris is urging voters to study the marijuana positions of midterm candidates and elect a pro-reform Congress that can create a "uniform" federal policy.



​



White House Chief of Staff Ron Klain touted strong public support for President Joe political name's marijuana pardons and scheduling review as two new polls show majority backing for the cannabis moves.



​



Major League Baseball reportedly signed a deal for Charlotte's Web to become the “Official CBD of MLB.” In addition to a rights fee and revenue share in a new line of "Sport" products, the league will also get shares in the CBD company as part of the deal.

A new Federal Reserve Bank of Kansas City report shows how marijuana legalization has a "significant effect" on states' economies through "higher employment and stronger demand for commercial real estate" while generating tax revenue.



​



The U.S. Court of International Trade ruled that state-level marijuana legalization provides an exception to the federal ban on importing drug paraphernalia into the country.



​



President Joe political name's cannabis clemency move leaves many people behind—including non-citizens, military members, people in federal prison for selling marijuana, those convicted at the state level and victims of the broader war on drugs.



​



Kansas lawmakers have laid out a plan to prepare medical cannabis legislation for votes in the 2023 session—including three public hearings before the Special Committee on Medical Marijuana, starting on Wednesday.


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



The National Institute on Drug Abuse issued responses to questions about a request for proposals to produce cannabis for research.

Former White House Office of National Drug Control Policy Director Bill Bennett said marijuana is a "gateway" to using fentanyl.

Rep. Tim Ryan (D-OH), a Senate candidate, spoke about his support for marijuana legalization during a debate, and Republican opponent J.D. Vancesaid cannabis should be a "states' issue" and that he doesn't want people being sent to jail for use, but he has concerns about people getting violent after consuming.

Rep. Pramila Jayapal (R-WA) tweeted, "Marijuana is classified at the same level as heroin and HIGHER than fentanyl. @POTUS is right: It makes no sense. Pardoning prior federal offenses of marijuana possession is an important first step. Now, the Senate should pass the MORE Act and legalize it nationwide."

Rep. Troy Carter (D-LA) tweeted, "Grateful to @POTUS for his bold move to pardon those with simple marijuana convictions in federal prison. Now, the next step is to expunge these records."

Rep. Andy Biggs (R-AZ) tweeted, "Kamala Harris is bragging about political name's mass marijuana pardons even though she oversaw nearly 2,000 marijuana-related convictions as a San Francisco DA. What changed, @VP?"

Rep. Blaine Luetkemeyer (R-MO) spoke about the ongoing federal-state conflict on marijuana.

Rep. Morgan Griffith (R-VA) tweeted, "The FDA has wide authority over products Americans use, but its failures from baby formula to CBD have contributed to shortages and confusion in the marketplace. @HouseGOP would prioritize accountability from FDA and other agencies."

Former Rep. Patrick Kennedy (D-RI) tweeted, "The high concentration of THC in these marijuana products is not what people grew up with. We need to listen to the research, which is clearly pointing to harmful consequences like increased risk of psychosis."






_STATES_



Massachusetts Gov. Charlie Baker (R) said the "fastest, easiest and quickest way" for someone to deal with a part marijuana conviction is to get it expunged rather than through the pardon process.

A spokesperson for New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy (D) said gubernatorial marijuana pardons are "not necessary" because convictions are already being expunged.

Wisconsin Gov. Tony Evers (D) tweeted, "The only thing standing in the way of legalizing and taxing marijuana in Wisconsin is Republicans in the Legislature."

South Carolina Democratic gubernatorial candidate Joe Cunningham, a former congressman, tweeted, "Our message is one of freedom...Freedom includes women's freedom to control their own bodies. It can include the freedom to purchase marijuana for adults or allow our veterans to use marijuana to treat PTSD, it includes the freedom to put a bet down on a football game."

Colorado Republican gubernatorial candidate Heidi Ganahl and GOP attorney general candidate John Kellner will speak at a prohibitionist event on the state's "failed drug policies" on Friday.

Texas Democratic gubernatorial candidate Beto O'Rourke, a former congressman, spoke about his support for legalizing marijuana and expunging past records.

California's attorney general announced that the state's Campaign Against Marijuana Planting is being reformulated as Eradication and Prevention of Illicit Cannabis, and that the program chopped down nearly one million illegally cultivated marijuana plants and seized more than 200,000 pounds of illegally processed cannabis over the past year. Separately, regulators said they are making improvements to the state's marijuana track and trace system.

Arkansas Republican attorney general candidate Tim Griffin, currently the lieutenant governor, called legalizing marijuana "a horrible idea."

Iowa attorney general candidates discussed marijuana and drug policy during a debate.

A Missouri representative discussed her concerns with the marijuana legalization initiative on the November ballot.

The Minnesota Court of Appeals upheld a lower court's ruling that the odor of burnt marijuana did not provide probable cause for police to search a vehicle.

Maine regulators issued updated guidance on commingling various strains of cannabis trim or kief into mixed strain packages and on reporting testing results using laboratory uncertainty.

The Wisconsin Department of Agriculture, Trade and Consumer Protection included several hemp and CBD businesses in a new "Something Special from Wisconsin" guide.

Kansas regulators posted a list of licensed hemp processing businesses.


----------



## bigsur51

Texas Democratic gubernatorial candidate Beto O'Rourke, a former congressman, spoke about his support for legalizing marijuana and expunging past records



maybe all you texans will vote for Beto and legal weed…..


----------



## SubmarineGirl

bigsur51 said:


> ​
> _FEDERAL_
> 
> 
> ​
> The National Institute on Drug Abuse issued responses to questions about a request for proposals to produce cannabis for research.
> 
> Former White House Office of National Drug Control Policy Director Bill Bennett said marijuana is a "gateway" to using fentanyl.
> 
> Rep. Tim Ryan (D-OH), a Senate candidate, spoke about his support for marijuana legalization during a debate, and Republican opponent J.D. Vancesaid cannabis should be a "states' issue" and that he doesn't want people being sent to jail for use, but he has concerns about people getting violent after consuming.
> 
> 
> know anyone that gets violent after consuming cannabis?
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Pramila Jayapal (R-WA) tweeted, "Marijuana is classified at the same level as heroin and HIGHER than fentanyl. @POTUS is right: It makes no sense. Pardoning prior federal offenses of marijuana possession is an important first step. Now, the Senate should pass the MORE Act and legalize it nationwide."
> 
> Rep. Troy Carter (D-LA) tweeted, "Grateful to @POTUS for his bold move to pardon those with simple marijuana convictions in federal prison. Now, the next step is to expunge these records."
> 
> Rep. Andy Biggs (R-AZ) tweeted, "Kamala Harris is bragging about political name's mass marijuana pardons even though she oversaw nearly 2,000 marijuana-related convictions as a San Francisco DA. What changed, @VP?"
> 
> Rep. Blaine Luetkemeyer (R-MO) spoke about the ongoing federal-state conflict on marijuana.
> 
> Rep. Morgan Griffith (R-VA) tweeted, "The FDA has wide authority over products Americans use, but its failures from baby formula to CBD have contributed to shortages and confusion in the marketplace. @HouseGOP would prioritize accountability from FDA and other agencies."
> 
> Former Rep. Patrick Kennedy (D-RI) tweeted, "The high concentration of THC in these marijuana products is not what people grew up with. We need to listen to the research, which is clearly pointing to harmful consequences like increased risk of psychosis."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> _STATES_
> 
> 
> ​
> Massachusetts Gov. Charlie Baker (R) said the "fastest, easiest and quickest way" for someone to deal with a part marijuana conviction is to get it expunged rather than through the pardon process.
> 
> A spokesperson for New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy (D) said gubernatorial marijuana pardons are "not necessary" because convictions are already being expunged.
> 
> Wisconsin Gov. Tony Evers (D) tweeted, "The only thing standing in the way of legalizing and taxing marijuana in Wisconsin is Republicans in the Legislature."
> 
> South Carolina Democratic gubernatorial candidate Joe Cunningham, a former congressman, tweeted, "Our message is one of freedom...Freedom includes women's freedom to control their own bodies. It can include the freedom to purchase marijuana for adults or allow our veterans to use marijuana to treat PTSD, it includes the freedom to put a bet down on a football game."
> 
> Colorado Republican gubernatorial candidate Heidi Ganahl and GOP attorney general candidate John Kellner will speak at a prohibitionist event on the state's "failed drug policies" on Friday.
> 
> Texas Democratic gubernatorial candidate Beto O'Rourke, a former congressman, spoke about his support for legalizing marijuana and expunging past records.
> 
> California's attorney general announced that the state's Campaign Against Marijuana Planting is being reformulated as Eradication and Prevention of Illicit Cannabis, and that the program chopped down nearly one million illegally cultivated marijuana plants and seized more than 200,000 pounds of illegally processed cannabis over the past year. Separately, regulators said they are making improvements to the state's marijuana track and trace system.
> 
> Arkansas Republican attorney general candidate Tim Griffin, currently the lieutenant governor, called legalizing marijuana "a horrible idea."
> 
> Iowa attorney general candidates discussed marijuana and drug policy during a debate.
> 
> A Missouri representative discussed her concerns with the marijuana legalization initiative on the November ballot.
> 
> The Minnesota Court of Appeals upheld a lower court's ruling that the odor of burnt marijuana did not provide probable cause for police to search a vehicle.
> 
> Maine regulators issued updated guidance on commingling various strains of cannabis trim or kief into mixed strain packages and on reporting testing results using laboratory uncertainty.
> 
> The Wisconsin Department of Agriculture, Trade and Consumer Protection included several hemp and CBD businesses in a new "Something Special from Wisconsin" guide.
> 
> Kansas regulators posted a list of licensed hemp processing businesses.


----------



## bigsur51

those kind of people are violent with or without pot eh


----------



## RosterMan

bigsur51 said:


> Texas Democratic gubernatorial candidate Beto O'Rourke, a former congressman, spoke about his support for legalizing marijuana and expunging past records
> 
> 
> 
> maybe all you texans will vote for Beto and legal weed…..


I don't think that will ever happen
Right Weed


----------



## WeedHopper

bigsur51 said:


> Texas Democratic gubernatorial candidate Beto O'Rourke, a former congressman, spoke about his support for legalizing marijuana and expunging past records
> 
> 
> 
> maybe all you texans will vote for Beto and legal weed…..


Fk Beto and fk legalizing weed in Texas. Texans are not going to give up their guns for a marijuana license. Beto can kiss our Texas ass.


----------



## RosterMan

WeedHopper said:


> Fk Beto and fk legalizing weed in Texas. Texans are not going to give up their guns for a marijuana license. Beto can kiss our Texas ass.


LOL You are never Far behind me
You following me ?
Wait That is @Hippie420 s job  n LOL


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep.


----------



## RosterMan

Hey Tony Fook You  LOL


----------



## RosterMan

**** Me ..............................  No........................... Fuccck You Ezekeil
Dont you talk about my mother
l


----------



## bigsur51

/ _TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Colorado Gov. Jared Polis (D), Sen. John Hickenlooper (D-CO) and Denver Mayor Michael Hancock (D) attended an event celebrating the 10-year anniversary of marijuana legalization—even though the latter two unsuccessfully campaigned against the cannabis initiative at the time.

Activists presented the governor with a giant mock check representing the more than $2.2 billion in adult-use cannabis tax and fee revenue the state has collected since legal sales began. Hickenlooper, meanwhile, announced that he will soon be filing legislation to create a federal task force to explore national rules for a regulated cannabis market once prohibition ends.




​



Colombia's Chamber of Representatives gave initial approval to a marijuana legalization bill. Cabinet officials including the ministers of justice and interior testified in favor of the reform.



​



The Kansas legislature's Special Committee on Medical Marijuana held its first of three planned hearings to start preparing a legalization bill for 2023. Lawmakers heard testimony from state agencies, law enforcement and an official from neighboring Oklahoma.



​



Marijuana Moment compiled a comprehensive Election Day overview of the five states voting on marijuana legalization ballot measure next month and the one state that will vote on legalizing psychedelics. We also look at the several states where voters will decide on local cannabis decriminalization measures.



​



The Little Rock, Arkansas Police Department is demanding that the state's marijuana legalization campaign stop airing an ad about cannabis revenue going to law enforcement over concerns that the spot falsely implies the department backs the measure.



​



*Sponsor Message*





​*There are 37 states and 4 U.S. territories with medical or hybrid adult use cannabis programs.

Schedule VI is a proposed new schedule designed to preserve all their rights to control & regulate marijuana without hurting existing cannabis businesses or disrupting existing state tax revenue infrastructure.*


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



Vice President Kamala Harris tweeted, "We are urging governors and states to take our lead and pardon people who have been convicted for simple possession of marijuana."

A Department of Health and Human Services spokesperson said they "will move expeditiously to review the scheduling of marijuana as the president directed."

Sen. Cory Booker (D-NJ) tweeted, "President political name’s pardons, and actions on marijuana possession charges will make a huge difference for the lives of thousands of families and communities. The road ahead is long, but we are so much closer to justice."

Sen. John Cornyn (R-TX) tweeted about Vice President Kamala Harris's record on marijuana.

Rep. Pramila Jayapal (D-WA) tweeted, "Black and Brown people have been disproportionately arrested for marijuana possession. This is a major step towards social justice from @POTUS."

Rep. Barbara Lee (D-CA) tweeted, "Cannabis shouldn't be a schedule 1 drug - period."

Rep. Carolyn Maloney (D-NY) tweeted, "It is past time we legalize cannabis nationwide."

Former Rep. Harold Ford Jr. (D-TN) said he's "not a big believer in" President Joe political name's marijuana reform move.







_STATES_



Rhode Island Gov. Dan McKee (D) and Republican challenger Ashley Kalus both said during a debate that they would support allowing marijuana dispensaries to operate in their towns.

South Carolina Gov. Henry McMaster (R) cheered a hemp company's decision to open an indoor cultivation facility in the state. Separately, lieutenant governor candidates discussed marijuana during a debate.

Maryland gubernatorial candidates discussed marijuana legalization and industry equity during a debate.

Indiana House Democrats tweeted, "Benefits of pardoning state-level offenders in jail or prison for cannabis possession:  Gets workers back in their jobs  Frees up justice system resources  Reunites kids with their parents & guardians Let's get it done, @govholcomb."

Michigan Senate Democrats tweeted, "Michiganders have taken action to reassess marijuana laws and implement #CleanSlate reform. We're glad to see the national government follow our lead."

A Washington State representative "engaged in abusive and bullying conduct" and took retaliatory actions against a policy analyst working for the Social Equity in Cannabis Task Force for which the lawmaker served as chair, according to a workplace conduct investigation.

The Missouri Supreme Court said it would need $7 million to cover the cost of expunging marijuana conviction records if a legalization initiative on the November ballot is approved.

The Massachusetts Cannabis Control Commission is scheduled to act on Thursday on final approval for a business that the state's top marijuana regulator says she gave up ownership and control over through an attestation that officials have not yet formally processed, sparking protests from activists.

New York regulators are being sued over a requirement that a qualifying marijuana conviction for social equity dispensary license owners have taken place within the state.

Florida regulators filed changes to hemp rules.

The Virginia Board for Branch Pilots filed rules changes to clarify that license applications can be denied if the applicant performs any duties while under the influence of marijuana.

The Minnesota Board of Pharmacy says it has received 14 complaints about hemp-derived THC products.

California regulators published a list of registered hemp cultivation businesses.


----------



## bigsur51

_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The Drug Enforcement Administration is proposing to more than double the amount of marijuana that can be legally grown for research in 2023 and is also increasing quotas for psychedelics like psilocyn, LSD and 5-MeO-DMT—with a twelve-fold bump for mescaline.



​



A Puerto Rico senator filed a bill to repeal penalties for marijuana possession in the U.S. territory, inspired by President Joe political name's cannabis clemency proclamation.



​



A new poll found that 69 percent of Maryland voters support the marijuana legalization referendum on the November ballot—and that the cannabis question makes people more likely to vote, especially Black voters and those under 40.



​



Nevada regulators began accepting applications for marijuana consumption lounge licenses.



​



A new poll found that only one in four Republican voters are willing to acknowledge the fact that marijuana laws are enforced disproportionately against people of color. The survey and other new polls also showed broad public support for President Joe political name's cannabis clemency move as well as the concept of broader legalization.



​



The Michigan Cannabis Regulatory Agency reported that the state set another monthly marijuana sales record in September, with $212 million in combined adult-use and medical cannabis purchases.



​



A Mississippi Board of Health member is complaining that the state's medical cannabis program—which has 80,000 plants growing but zero investigators to ensure compliance—is stuck in "constipation mode."



*Sponsor Message*





​*There are 37 states and 4 U.S. territories with medical or hybrid adult use cannabis programs.

Schedule VI is a proposed new schedule designed to preserve all their rights to control & regulate marijuana without hurting existing cannabis businesses or disrupting existing state tax revenue infrastructure.*


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



Vice President Kamala Harris said that young voters supported her and President Joe political name in 2020 in part because of their marijuana reform campaign pledges.

Sen. Todd Young (R-IN) said legalizing marijuana "is best addressed by states" while criticizing President Joe political name's cannabis clemency move. Democratic challenger Thomas McDermott, currently the Hammond mayor, said he supports legalization.

Rep. Peter Welch (D-VT), a U.S. Senate candidate, and Republican opponent Gerald Malloy discussed marijuana during a debate.

Rep. Don Bacon (R-NE) and Democratic opponent Tony Vargas, currently a state senator, agreed during a debate that states should be able to legalize medical cannabis without federal interference.

Pennsylvania Republican Senate candidate Mehmet Oz said "going to jail for marijuana is not a wise move for the country," that President Joe political name's marijuana clemency proclamation was a "rational move" and that he opposes mandatory minimum sentences—but he is open to applying the death penalty for certain drug offenses.

The House bill to allow CBD as a food additive got one new cosponsor for a total of 12.

The House bill to increase the allowable amount of THC in hemp got one new cosponsor for a total of one.




_STATES_



Wyoming Gov. Mark Gordon (R) said during a debate that he is personally opposed to decriminalizing marijuana but would consider any legislation that lawmakers pass on the topic. Democratic challenger Theresa Livingston said decriminalization would be a "good thing."

Arkansas Gov. Asas Hutchinson (R), a former Drug Enforcement Administration head, said President Joe political name's review of marijuana's scheduling status is "misguided."

Pennsylvania Gov. Tom Wolf (D) spoke about efforts to legalize marijuana and grant pardons to people with past convictions.

Hawaii Democratic gubernatorial candidate Josh Green said it doesn't make sense to incarcerate people for drug use. He also tweeted, "I agree that no one should be in jail just for using or possessing marijuana. If elected governor, I will conduct a review to determine the safest and most appropriate outcome for those incarcerated in Hawaii for misdemeanor possession of marijuana.” And he tweeted, "I support legalization if we do it responsibly for those over 21, regulate it, and put the tax revenues toward needed programs like mental healthcare and drug rehab, and I also don't think anyone should have their life ruined over misdemeanor possession of marijuana." Republican contender Duke Aiona said he would grant marijuana pardons on a case-by-case basis.

Oregon independent gubernatorial candidate Betsy Jolhsson released a campaign ad attacking Democratic contender Tina Kotek over the state's voter-approved drug decriminalization law.

Guam's attorney general tweeted, "I believe in an approach to Guam's crime problem that is tough AND smart. My opponent's approach? Mass incarceration. This election, we can't afford to go back to failed & out of touch policies of mass incarceration & criminalizing cannabis. I'm humbly asking for your vote."

Texas's agriculture commissioner recently spoke to Honduran officials about the benefits of the hemp industry.

New York's Assembly majority leader congratulated New York City's new cannabis initiative director, tweeting, "Equity must be the heart and soul of NYS’s cannabis program and I’m thrilled to see you in this position!" Separately, regulators have so far only received two qualified applicants to provide banking services for the Social Equity Cannabis Investment Fund.

A California assemblymember is calling on the state attorney general to create a task force to investigate corruption in local cannabis licensing.

A Missouri representative discussed her concerns about the marijuana legalization initiative on the November ballot.

Massachusetts regulators revealed that they were already investigating safety issues at a Trulieve marijuana production facility before a worker collapsed and died on the job there earlier this year.

Washington State regulators finalized cannabis equity rules.

Rhode Island regulators began accepting applications from medical cannabis dispensaries that want to become hybrid retailers with recreational sales.

Alabama regulators began accepting industrial hemp license applications.

Virginia police are still conducting marijuana arrests on a racially disproportionate basis under the state's noncommercial legalization law.

New Mexico's medical cannabis program is seeing a dip in patient enrollment.

Colorado officials posted the agenda for a marijuana Social Equity Opportunities Conference they are hosting on November 5.


----------



## oldfogey8

bigsur51 said:


> Vice President Kamala Harris tweeted, "We are urging governors and states to take our lead and pardon people who have been convicted for simple possession of marijuana."


This coming from the former AG of California who jailed 1000’s for minor drug offenses…


----------



## Bugus_Monkey

If my calculations are correct that comes to 668 a LB.  I could be wrong.  Someone somewhere is skimming a ton off the top.  In Illinois all the people involved with production are politically connected.  Seems like an awful lot of sales for just one month but.. I am probably looking at this wrong.


----------



## RosterMan

Bugus_Monkey said:


> View attachment 311244
> 
> 
> If my calculations are correct that comes to 668 a LB.  I could be wrong.  Someone somewhere is skimming a ton off the top.  In Illinois all the people involved with production are politically connected.  Seems like an awful lot of sales for just one month but.. I am probably looking at this wrong.


Makes you wonder what the taxes collected were


----------



## oldfogey8

Bugus_Monkey said:


> View attachment 311244
> 
> 
> If my calculations are correct that comes to 668 a LB.  I could be wrong.  Someone somewhere is skimming a ton off the top.  In Illinois all the people involved with production are politically connected.  Seems like an awful lot of sales for just one month but.. I am probably looking at this wrong.


It is just short of $1800/lb of flowers. Including edibles and infused products skews the numbers since people are buying non-cannabinoid materials(like flour, sugar, oil and alcohol).


----------



## Hippie420

oldfogey8 said:


> This coming from the former AG of California who jailed 1000’s for minor drug offenses…


And kept them in prison past their release date to be used as slave labor.


----------



## RosterMan

You forgot to carry the decimal point


----------



## bigsur51

Hippie420 said:


> And kept them in prison past their release date to be used as slave labor.




my friend got .80 cents a day in Kansas


----------



## bigsur51

_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Colorado Gov. Jared Polis (D) said he hasn't made up his mind about the psychedelics legalization initiative on the state's November ballot—despite previously voicing support for decriminalization and noting the therapeutic benefits of substances like psilocybin.

Polis's noncommittal stance on the psychedelics measure echoes how he declined to endorse the 2012 marijuana legalization initiative voters ended up approving at the ballot even though he was already a vocal cannabis reform supporter at the time.




​



Sen. Cory Booker (D-NJ) said "we’ve got a good shot" of passing marijuana reform legislation—including banking and restorative justice provisions—in the lame duck session after the midterm elections.

"I wouldn’t say it’s a great shot, but it’s on a good path."
Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-VT) said the fact that he gets asked about marijuana so often at high school events "worries me, to tell you the truth" and that he's "not a great fan of drugs and alcohol"—but he nonetheless continues to support legalization.

Kansas House Democrats are pushing back on the Republican Senate president's view that medical cannabis is "not a priority" as a special committee of the legislature holds its second of three meetings this week to prepare a bill that could pass in 2023.



​



Florida Agriculture Commissioner Nikki Fried (D) is cheering the "compelling" arguments her legal team made in a hearing on the federal government's motion to dismiss the lawsuit she filed on medical marijuana patients' gun rights.



​









​


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



The Congressional Progressive Caucus tweeted, "@POTUS is pardoning thousands of people convicted of simple marijuana possession. When a Black person is 3.64x more likely to be arrested for marijuana possession than a white person, this is an essential step forward for racial justice."

Sen. Todd Young (R-IN) said during a debate that he will consider working to remove federal barriers to state marijuana laws, including on banking, but that it's a "third-tier priority." Democratic opponent Thomas McDermott, currently the mayor of Hammond, said he supports legalization.

Rep. Bruce Westerman (R-AR) said during a debate that President Joe political name's cannabis clemency move is "another example of weakness on crime."

Rep. Mike Quigley (D-IL) tweeted, "political name’s pardon is a huge step in the right direction that will positively affect thousands of Americans, particularly Black and brown people that have disproportionately been convicted of marijuana possessions."

Rep. Troy Carter (D-LA) tweeted, "We must continue to push forward to expunge federal marijuana misdemeanors by passing my bill H.R. 8557."






_STATES_



Indiana Gov. Eric Holcomb (R) said he "can’t in good conscience consider issuing blanket pardons" to people for marijuana until federal law changes.

South Dakota Democratic gubernatorial candidate Jamie Smith, currently the House minority leader, accused Gov. Kristi Noem (R) of "twisting my words on a point I was making on marijuana legalization" by selectively editing a video of him talking about having "more things to tax."

Arkansas attorney general candidates shared their views on marijuana legalization.

Texas Democratic attorney general candidate Rochelle Garza discussed her support for legalizing marijuana.

A former California Department of Finance director and others wrote in voter guide arguments against a measure on the November ballot to ban certain flavored tobacco products that "prohibition has never worked—it didn’t work with alcohol or marijuana, and it won’t work now."

A Kentucky representative discussed support for cannabis decriminalization and clemency.

A North Carolina representative tweeted, "I was proud to sponsor a bill to legalize & regulate cannabis in NC just this past session. I'll be proud to do it again the next session, too. Like @POTUS once said, 'It's good for the economy. Helps everybody. Hurts nobody.' Let's blaze a trail forward."

Colorado regulators issued a bulletin about reports of increased burglaries targeting marijuana businesses.

Rhode Island regulators issued guidance about marijuana product testing.

Utah regulators posted an update about the medical cannabis program.

Oregon regulators will consider changes to rules on the marijuana license moratorium and on sex and human trafficking at cannabis businesses on Wednesday.

Vermont regulators will review recommendations for marijuana social equity status and licensure on Wednesday.


----------



## bigsur51

_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



President Joe political name, in a pre-midterms political rally, touted that he is "keeping my promise that no one should be in jail merely for using or possessing marijuana." White House Press Secretary Karine Jean-Pierre said separately that the administration doesn't have any update to share on the timeline for next steps on the president's cannabis actions.



​



Oklahoma Gov. Kevin Stitt (R) called a special election for March 7, 2023 for the marijuana legalization initiative that missed this November's ballot amid legal challenges and printing deadlines.



​



White House Office of National Drug Control Policy Director Rahul Guptasaid marijuana "clearly" has medical benefits and that it'll be "really important to follow the science" for federal agencies that are carrying out the review of cannabis's scheduling status that was recently directed by President Joe political name.



​



Sen. Cory Booker (D-NJ) posted a video about his efforts to make psychedelic therapy more accessible for "constructive application" by people with PTSD, depression and other conditions. Psilocybin and MDMA are showing "incredible results" in trials, he said.



​



San Antonio, Texas activists launched a campaign to put a measure on the May 2023 local ballot to decriminalize marijuana and abortion while banning no-knock warrants and police chokeholds. Voters in five other Texas cities will vote on cannabis decriminalization initiatives next month.



​



The Pennsylvania Department of Agriculture is providing $200,000 in grant funds for projects "aimed at increasing sales, export or consumer awareness of Pennsylvania hemp products."


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



A Department of Energy administrative judge upheld the removal of a contractor's security clearance eligibility over his use of medical cannabis for back pain.

Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) tweeted, "Legalize marijuana. Expunge all records. End the racist 'War on Drugs.'"





​



/ _STATES_



Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp (R) defended his cheering of law enforcement marijuana busts in response to attacks during a debate from Libertarian candidate Shane Hazel.

Oklahoma Gov. Kevin Stitt (R) appointed an executive director for the Oklahoma Medical Marijuana Authority. Separately, a former member of Stitt's Council on Science and Innovation was charged with illegal involvement in marijuana businesses, prompting a spokesperson for the governor's reelection campaign to say that the state's medical cannabis law "created far too many opportunities for fraud, which is why Governor Stitt has been working with the legislature to strengthen law enforcement’s ability to track and stop bad actors."

A spokesperson for U.S. Virgin Islands Gov.Albert Bryan Jr. reiterated his support for legalizing marijuana.

The Arkansas marijuana legalization campaign raised $850,000 in September, though anti-legalization committees have more cash on hand.

The Louisiana legislature's Employment and Medical Marijuana Task Force met. Separately, the chairman of the Legislative Black Caucus spoke about cannabis legalization as a priority.

A California senator spoke with Dr. Phil about his legislation to allow safe consumption sites for illegal drugs.

The Washington State Department of Commerce launched a new Social Equity in Cannabis Technical Assistance Program.

Alabama regulators received 607 requests for medical cannabis business license applications.

Oregon regulators will host a Psilocybin Fall Business Forum on Wednesday.

Minnesota's Medical Cannabis Review Panel will discuss petitions to add new qualifying conditions on Thursday.

Tennessee's Medical Cannabis Commission will meet on Thursday.


----------



## bigsur51

_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



Washington, D.C. Mayor Muriel Bowser (D) signed a bill allowing tourists to self-certify to buy medical cannabis while they are visiting the nation's capital—without needing a doctor's recommendation.



​



Lawmakers in the Australian Capital Territory—which includes the national capital of Canberra—approved a bill to locally decriminalize drugs.



​



The Congressional Research Service published a new report laying out lawmakers' options to change marijuana's federal status as the political name administration conducts its own scheduling review.



​



The Missouri State Highway Patrol is objecting to a new ad from the campaign supporting the marijuana legalization initiative on the November ballot, saying they did not give permission for police officers to be depicted in the spot.



​



A new poll from the American Bankers Association found that two in three Americans want Congress to pass marijuana banking legislation.



​



Louisiana's Employment and Medical Marijuana Task Force met to discuss workplace cannabis issues.



*Sponsor Message*





​*There are 37 states and 4 U.S. territories with medical or hybrid adult use cannabis programs.

Schedule VI is a proposed new schedule designed to preserve all their rights to control & regulate marijuana without hurting existing cannabis businesses or disrupting existing state tax revenue infrastructure.*



/ _FEDERAL_



Rep. Nancy Mace (R-SC) said during a debate that she supports President Joe political name's cannabis clemency move even though she doesn't think it goes far enough. Democratic challenger Annie Andrews criticized the incumbent for voting against a cannabis legalization bill on the House floor.

Rep. Pat Ryan (D-NY) and Republican challenger Colin Schmitt, currently a state assemblyman, disagreed on marijuana legalization during a debate. The congressman tweeted, "I support legalizing marijuana at the federal level. @colinschmitt does not."

Rep. Cori Bush (D-MO) spoke in favor of President Joe political name's cannabis clemency move.


----------



## bigsur51

_STATES_



Oklahoma Gov. Kevin Stitt (R) said during a debate that he opposes the marijuana legalization initiative on the March ballot but that he has personally used cannabis. Democratic challenger Joy Hofmeister, currently the superintendent of public instruction, said she is undecided on the ballot measure and has not used marijuana. Separately, the State Board of Elections said the special election that Stitt called for the legalization vote will cost $1.3 million to carry out.

New York's comptroller said during a debate that he does not plan to buy marijuana when legal sales launch.

The Minnesota Senate Democratic–Farmer–Labor Caucus tweeted, "Senate DFLers listened to Minnesotans and tried to bring legislation to legalize cannabis to a vote in the 2022 Legislative Session - out of touch Republicans blocked it."

A New Hampshire representative said he plans to file a marijuana legalization bill next year.

Maryland's marijuana legalization campaign held a rally in support of the initiative on the November ballot.

Pennsylvania's Independent Regulatory Review Commission approvedmedical cannabis rules.

Illinois regulators issued the first operational permits for marijuana social equity infuser businesses.

Florida regulators are asking for a $6.2 million funding increase for the Office of Medical Marijuana Use.

The Oregon Task Force on Cannabis-Derived Intoxicants and Illegal Cannabis Production will meet on Friday.

Tennessee's Medical Cannabis Commission will meet on Monday.

Nevada regulators will consider marijuana business issues on Tuesday.

Utah regulators are hosting a medical cannabis market analysis public input meeting on Tuesday.


----------



## bigsur51

_TOP THINGS TO KNOW_



The U.S. Sentencing Commission has made it a priority to reconsider whether and how past marijuana conviction records can be used against people in sentencing decisions for new crimes.

The cannabis criminal history review was not included in an initial list of the commission's proposed priorities circulated last month, but President Joe political name issued mass marijuana pardons the next day and now it's being included.




​



Senate Majority Leader Chuck Schumer's (D-NY) office is shooting down a fake news report that claimed he has been working "for months" on a policy to allow marijuana use and sales on Amtrak trains.



​



Delaware Gov. John Carney (D) vetoed a bill to codify medical cannabis patients' gun rights under state law. Earlier this year, he vetoed separate legislation to legalize recreational cannabis.



​



The New Jersey Assembly approved a bill to decouple state tax policy from the federal 280E provision, which would allow marijuana companies to deduct business expenses in their state filings.



​



New Arizona Department of Revenue data indicates that the state is about to surpass $1 billion in legal marijuana sales in 2022.


----------



## bigsur51

_FEDERAL_



The National Institute on Drug Abuse extended the due date for proposals to produce cannabis for research.

Conservatives seized on reports that the man who allegedly assaulted the husband of House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) sold hemp jewelry at one point and lived at a home that has a flag with a marijuana symbol hanging from a tree.

Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-GA) tweeted, "Cannabis linked psychosis is a serious problem that we can not ignore. I’ve talked to many police that say they have seen a rise in crime since marijuana has been legalized in many places."

Rep. Nicole Malliotakis (R-NY) held a press conference to press New York City officials to crack down on unlicensed marijuana businesses.

Rep. Teresa Leger Fernandez (D-NM) and Republican challenger Alexis Martinez discussed cannabis policy during a debate.

Wisconsin Democratic Senate candidate Mandela Barnes, currently the lieutenant governor, spoke about his support for legalizing marijuana.






_STATES_



South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem (R) defended her decision to challenge a marijuana legalization measure that voters approved in 2020 but said that if a new cannabis initiative on the November ballot passes, "it's going to be implemented."

Wisconsin Gov. Tony Evers (D) tweeted, "The will of the people should be the law of the land. Nearly two-thirds of Wisconsinites support legalizing marijuana. It's time for us to join red and blue states across the U.S. by legalizing and taxing marijuana, much like we already do with alcohol."

Arkansas Republican gubernatorial candidate Sarah Huckabee Sanders, a former White House press secretary, tweeted, "Fentanyl, heroin and meth are killing Arkansans, and as governor I will aggressively combat the severe drug crisis in our state. I'm voting no on recreational marijuana because I don’t believe adding to our state's drug problem is good for our kids and their future."

Iowa Democratic gubernatorial candidate Deidre DeJear tweeted, "It’s time to legalize cannabis in Iowa."

Colorado's attorney general,  several state lawmakers and the mayors of Denver and Colorado Springs, among other current and former officials, signed a letter opposing the psychedelics legalization initiative on the November ballot. Separately, a representative authored an op-ed urging voters to reject the measure.

New Jersey's attorney general issued a directive on drug testing of law enforcement personnel.

Florida Democratic chief financial officer candidate Adam Hattersley tweeted, "It’s time to legalize recreational cannabis in Florida. As your next Chief Financial Officer, you can count on me to work to get it done."

Pennsylvania lawmakers sent Gov. Tom Wolf (D) a bill to legalize fentanyl testing strips, but separate legislation to allow syringe exchange services stalled in the House Judiciary Committee.

Missouri's House speaker and speaker-elect urged voters to reject the marijuana legalization initiative on the November ballot.

Here's a look at where North Carolina House and Senate candidates stand on medical cannabis.

New York regulators published guidance for recreational marijuana dispensaries.

Texas regulators voted to allow licenses in the limited medical cannabis program to open satellite locations and are hiring a consultant to advise about potential broader expansion.

Mississippi regulators gave an update on steps to implement a medical cannabis program, including forcing one business to destroy nearly $1 million worth of marijuana plants due to compliance issues.

The Connecticut State Police tweeted, "This Halloween, beware! Some THC product packages closely resemble candy… Parents or guardians, take note, carefully inspect ALL treats before allowing children to consume."

The California Department of Public Health posted a warning about "the dangers of gummies, brownies, lollipops, and other candies, food, and drink products infused with cannabis."

Virginia regulators conducted a survey to explore attitudes and behaviors about marijuana and driving.

Massachusetts officials are accepting applications to serve on the Cannabis Social Equity Advisory Board.

Oregon regulators posted information from a psilocybin business forum they hosted.

Washington State regulators are hosting a series of events to mark the 10-year anniversary of voters approving marijuana legalization.


----------



## WeedHopper

You should work fo Fox News. Im calling Waters to see if i can get you in the door.


----------



## jewelwebb

Nearly 43,000 Marijuana Records Automatically Cleared In Connecticut, Days Before First Adult-Use Sales Start​The governor of Connecticut announced on Sunday that the state had cleared nearly 43,000 records for marijuana-related convictions.

Gov. Ned Lamont (D) previously noted last month that legalization legislation he signed in 2021 empowered the state government to facilitate mass cannabis clemency, which it has now processed for 42,964 cases. This comes about a week before the state’s first legal adult-use marijuana sales are set to launch.

“It’s one step forward in ending the War on Drugs and giving our citizens a second chance to achieve their dreams,” Lamont said.



> As of this morning, our administration has marked 42,964 cannabis convictions erased, as planned.
> It’s one step forward in ending the War on Drugs and giving our citizens a second chance to achieve their dreams.
> — Governor Ned Lamont (@GovNedLamont) January 1, 2023








Source: GreenPot MD


----------



## oldfogey8

jewelwebb said:


> Nearly 43,000 Marijuana Records Automatically Cleared In Connecticut, Days Before First Adult-Use Sales Start​The governor of Connecticut announced on Sunday that the state had cleared nearly 43,000 records for marijuana-related convictions.
> 
> Gov. Ned Lamont (D) previously noted last month that legalization legislation he signed in 2021 empowered the state government to facilitate mass cannabis clemency, which it has now processed for 42,964 cases. This comes about a week before the state’s first legal adult-use marijuana sales are set to launch.
> 
> “It’s one step forward in ending the War on Drugs and giving our citizens a second chance to achieve their dreams,” Lamont said.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 316628
> 
> Source: GreenPot MD


The POTUS pardons of federal ‘offenders’ was an empty action affecting very few if any ‘offenders’. It was done to get votes not to actually free anyone. The majority of people jailed for cannabis offenses are for state charges which remain unpardoned. Lamont deserves credit though he has run CT into the ground with other policies.


----------

